# 2012 Relaxed Hair Buddy Thread



## sunnieb (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey Ya'll!  

Thought I'd make a thread for us to get in touch with ladies who are in the same week of their relaxer stretch as you currently are.

For now, Nix08 is my "buddy" and we're both just a little past 8 weeks post.  Who else?

Any other 8 week posters out there?  What problems are you having?  My newgrowth is tangling and trying to act up, but I'm dc'ing now and it's doing much better.  I'm trying to go 15 weeks. 

Please post your stats so your buddy can find you:

How many weeks post are you right now?

How long are you stretching?

Any other info?


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ooh great idea sunnieb. I will be back


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Mar 12, 2012)

How many weeks post are you right now? I am 12 weeks and 4 day post

How long are you stretching? I'm trying for 16 weeks but I almost threw in the towel this weekend. The only thing that stopped me was laziness

Any other info? My NG is out of control. I'm having tangling issues to the point I lost a little length not too long ago.


----------



## janaq2003 (Mar 12, 2012)

Im 1 wk post!


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Mar 12, 2012)

*How many weeks post are you right now?*
I'm 16 weeks post.

*How long are you stretching?*
My goal is to get to 24 weeks, but I'd like to stretch to the end of July if I can survive it.

*Any other info?*
I'm managing my NG fairly well by cowashing and wetting it almost daily. I keep detangling to a minimum, and wear a bun all the time.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Mar 12, 2012)

How many weeks post are you right now? 8 weeks

How long are you stretching? 12 weeks to April 14

Any other info? So far so good.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Mar 12, 2012)

How many weeks post are you right now?
2 weeks. I working my way up to longer stretches. 
How long are you stretching?
This time 12 weeks. Want to max out at 24.
Any other info? I've been real hair lazy in need of some motivation.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 13, 2012)

Did a flat twist across the front hairline to minimize the non-smooth look....followed by a high bun, it looks very classy and cute


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 13, 2012)

So sunnieb and Lissa0821 we're buddies ... I kinda sorta vow to make it to April 14th too


----------



## Shelew (Mar 13, 2012)

My last relaxer was Dec 1, 2011 and I am currently 14 1/2 weeks. I do plan to relax soon....I think. I was suppose to wait until beginning of May but when I do my bun(actually a thin ponytail), the kitchen in the back of my neck is giving me grief! Lol


----------



## hothair (Mar 13, 2012)

My last relaxer was mid November so that makes me about 17 weeks post. I won't be relaxing until May. I haven't had much problems just some shedding recently but then I stopped taking my garlic supplements (getting back on those).


----------



## miss stress (Mar 13, 2012)

janaq2003 Im 1 week post too! Hello buddy!


----------



## Loving (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool thread!!!

*How many weeks post are you right now?*
I am 3 days post . I just got a touch up on Saturday.


*How long are you stretching?*
I want to go for 9 or 10 weeks this time. My longest has been 9 weeks but for my last tocuh up I only went for 8 weeks. My NG was getting too thick for me to handle!

I really want to get to know my hair and will be coming here often to get tips on how to stretch. I also want some new hair styles. I am tired of buns!


----------



## nazjha (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey Hey,
I am currently 13 weeks and 5 days post. i would looove to stretch until may 1st but we shall see.
I'm experiencing knots and a little breakage here and there nothing a little protein cant fix.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm three days post. I'm not a stretcher, I usually go eight weeks between relaxers, but I might cut that to seven this time so I can have a fresh relaxer for my birthday.


----------



## claudzie (Mar 13, 2012)

im 12 weeks post relaxer, trying to make it to 16 weeks


----------



## TeeSGee (Mar 13, 2012)

*How many weeks post are you right now? I'm currently 13 wks post relaxer*

*How long are you stretching? unsure but maybe until May 2 which is my bday.*

*Any other info?* I have a hard time finding an extremely moisturizing DC, my new growth sometimes tangle and my hair often feels dry a few days after moisturizing. i also want to grow my nape in, its currently NL while my hair is full BSL, and i'm working on my retention since i had my trim last mth and took off 2-3 inches.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 13, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> How many weeks post are you right now? I am 12 weeks and 4 day post
> 
> How long are you stretching? I'm trying for 16 weeks but I almost threw in the towel this weekend. The only thing that stopped me was laziness
> 
> Any other info? My NG is out of control. I'm having tangling issues to the point I lost a little length not too long ago.


 
Agree on the tangling Ms. Tiki.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 13, 2012)

How many weeks post are you right now?
11 weeks 5 days

How long are you stretching?
13 or 14 weeks

Any other info? 
Hair is very tangly and I experienced some breakage this past wash day. I normally end my stretch anywhere from 10-12 weeks. Scheduling conflicts is driving the 13 or 14 stretch.


----------



## Lynnerie (Mar 13, 2012)

*How many weeks post are you right now?* I'm exactly 13 wks post relaxer today.

*How long are you stretching? *I'm going to try to make it until the last week of April or May 1st. I'm currently in a sew-in and I need to get it out soon cause this Saturday I will have had it in for 2 months. Also need to get it redone before my wedding which is May 5th and I know I will need another relaxer before the wedding. 

*Any other info?* I'm texlaxed. I'm focusing on protective styles something I never did before. I really want to retain more length and take better care of my ends. I will be keeping up with my trims, deep conditioning, N'Joy's sulfur oil, and protective styling.


----------



## feelfree (Mar 13, 2012)

55 weeks post here.

Probably stretching until the end of April/beginning of May.

Rarely wear my hair straight because I don't like using heat, but will blow dry every 5-6 months to ensure that I am getting tangles out properly.  Just blowdried, then flat ironed, for the first time in a year on Sunday.


----------



## Queenmickie (Mar 13, 2012)

SunySydeofLyfe I am two weeks post! Want to be my buddy?

I stretched 17 weeks last time, and I was under-processed. I am aiming for 12 weeks this time.
Doing my hair relaxes me, especially DCing



SunySydeofLyfe said:


> How many weeks post are you right now?
> 2 weeks. I working my way up to longer stretches.
> How long are you stretching?
> This time 12 weeks. Want to max out at 24.
> Any other info? I've been real hair lazy in need of some motivation.


----------



## Bnster (Mar 13, 2012)

feelfree said:


> 55 weeks post here.
> 
> Probably stretching until the end of April/beginning of May.
> 
> Rarely wear my hair straight because I don't like using heat, but will blow dry every 5-6 months to ensure that I am getting tangles out properly.  Just blowdried, then flat ironed, for the first time in a year on Sunday.



feelfree wow that is amazing over 13 mths post relaxer and you are not planning to transition?  

I am only 6 mths, almost 7mths. I will be relaxing next week, which should reach my 7 mths post.  Great job! PM or list your secrets here.


----------



## wannabelong (Mar 13, 2012)

How many weeks post are you right now? I'm 2 weeks post

How long are you stretching? At least 12 but may go longer depending on how my hair behaves.

Any other info? No other info I can think of right now.


----------



## irsgirl (Mar 13, 2012)

I am 9 weeks post. I usually relax at 12 weeks, so I have about 3 more weeks to go.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 13, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Did a flat twist across the front hairline to minimize the non-smooth look....followed by a high bun, it looks very classy and cute





Nix08 said:


> So @sunnieb and @Lissa0821 we're buddies ... I kinda sorta vow to make it to April 14th too





Lissa0821 said:


> How many weeks post are you right now? 8 weeks
> 
> How long are you stretching? 12 weeks to April 14
> 
> Any other info? So far so good.



Hey Buds!  I'm still going to try to get to April 29th - 15 weeks for me. 

Clarifying, shampooing, and dc'ing last night definitely helped to calm my newgrowth tangles tremendously!  I airdried in my typical braided pigtails, so I have a nice braidout.  

I've been putting castor oil on my ends to seal in moisture since I tend to wear my hair more as I get deeper into my stretch.  It's just easier to do a simple half-up/half-down style so I don't have to comb my dry newgrowth.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 13, 2012)

Oooohh!, I want a buddy too!

I'll be 11 wks post on Friday. My last relaxer was 12/30/11. I'm aiming for a 17 week stretch, which will put me at relaxing on 4/27.

I've been co-washing twice a week and wash/DC once a week. My main problem is I'm noticing more shedding?? I'm pleased with the amount of ng that I have.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Mar 13, 2012)

How many weeks post are you: *I'm about 5 weeks post.*

How long are you stretching: * I plan on stretching to atleast 12 weeks. *

Any other info: *I texlaxed my hair 5 weeks ago after a almost 7 month transition that turned into a stretch. I am a protective styler and wear wigs 5 days a week. Usually i would flatiron once a week but i want to stop using direct heat so often. I am going to start rollersetting on wet hair 2 days out of the week (instead of flat ironed hair) or i will try wash n gos since my hair has a nice wave to it when its wet..i am about 95% texlaxed w/bonelaxed ends which i am slowly trimming off.*


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Mar 13, 2012)

Queenmickie said:
			
		

> SunySydeofLyfe I am two weeks post! Want to be my buddy?
> 
> I stretched 17 weeks last time, and I was under-processed. I am aiming for 12 weeks this time.
> Doing my hair relaxes me, especially DCing



Queenmickie yes lets. I need to be dc'ing ret now.... inspired to get to it!!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 13, 2012)

Possible Buddy Alert!!!! 

Ms. Tiki and claudzie - ya'll are both 12 weeks post right now trying to 16 weeks!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Mar 13, 2012)

claudzie said:


> im 12 weeks post relaxer, trying to make it to 16 weeks



Hello! * waves * It looks like we are on the same page


----------



## janaq2003 (Mar 14, 2012)

miss stress: what ya doing with your hair? Ive gotten pure lazy.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 14, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> So @sunnieb and @Lissa0821 we're buddies ... I kinda sorta vow to make it to April 14th too


 
sunnieb and Lissa0821 hey buddies...(irsgirl your in around the same time frame)...I did a clarifying wash yesterday and all is well with my hair again  I'm in for the long haul


----------



## Loving (Mar 14, 2012)

I want a buddy too


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe you'll take a friend request until you get a buddy


----------



## Loving (Mar 14, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Maybe you'll take a friend request until you get a buddy


 
Just accepted! Thanks!!


----------



## Lissa0821 (Mar 14, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @sunnieb and @Lissa0821 hey buddies...(@irsgirl your in around the same time frame)...I did a clarifying wash yesterday and all is well with my hair again  I'm in for the long haul



Nix08 and sunnieb I did a prepoo with a castor oil mixture and wash with Hair One.  I am ditching castor oil from here on out.  I have my staple products and routine for my hair so I am all good.  I tried Elasta QP H2 leave in and I really liked it. 

You guy will keep me accountable for this stretch.


----------



## miss stress (Mar 14, 2012)

janaq2003 well I relaxed last week and under processed myself so I'm deep conditioning and buning for a month then Im gonna get a sew in for 2months then do my corrective. I'm aiming for bsl this yr so hopefully I wont have any setbacks. How's your hair doing?


----------



## TheNDofUO (Mar 14, 2012)

wannabelong said:


> How many weeks post are you right now? I'm 2 weeks post
> 
> How long are you stretching? At least 12 but may go longer depending on how my hair behaves.
> 
> Any other info? No other info I can think of right now.



Will YOU be my buddy? I'm 2 weeks post too. I'm stretching for 16 weeks *hopefully*


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 14, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @sunnieb and @Lissa0821 hey buddies...(@irsgirl your in around the same time frame)...I did a clarifying wash yesterday and all is well with my hair again  I'm in for the long haul





Lissa0821 said:


> @Nix08 and @sunnieb I did a prepoo with a castor oil mixture and wash with Hair One.  I am ditching castor oil from here on out.  I have my staple products and routine for my hair so I am all good.  I tried Elasta QP H2 leave in and I really liked it.
> 
> You guy will keep me accountable for this stretch.



Glad ya'll still going strong!  We'll be 9 weeks post next week, so keep on keepin' on! 

Lissa0821 I've never tried Elasta QP, but I keep hearing about it.  Is this a leave-in conditioner?  Why are you ditching castor oil?  I know it's heavy, but I use it sparingly.

Nix08 - yes, clarifying does wonders, especially the deeper I stretch.  I tend to get really heavy-handed with product the more newgrowth I get, so I need a clean hair slate.

I'm about to go cowash.  Gotta keep my newgrowth moist and happy!  I haven't decided if I'll use Garnier or HE....


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 14, 2012)

I did a simple DC with AORM and a cowash with AOHSR..my hair is feeling fabulous!!!  If it wasn't for the wedding at the end of April I would try and stretch longer. Well maybe the next time around  Or maybe not, I'm not looking for any setbacks


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 14, 2012)

i just got a touchup today.  so need a hair buddy.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 14, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> I'm about to go cowash.  Gotta keep my newgrowth moist and happy!  I haven't decided if I'll use Garnier or HE....



Ended up using HE Touchably Smooth....  I love the scent of this conditioner!  Gave my newgrowth plenty of slip and it's soft now.

I'm going to airdry for another hour or so and then put in 2 pigtail braids.  I'll add a dollop of castor oil to the ends and go to bed..


----------



## TeeSGee (Mar 14, 2012)

nazjha said:


> Hey Hey,
> I am currently 13 weeks and 5 days post. i would looove to stretch until may 1st but we shall see.
> I'm experiencing knots and a little breakage here and there nothing a little protein cant fix.


 
Hey nazjha If u don't already have a buddy, let me know if you wanna be mine since we're about the same wks post and will be relaxing around the same time.


----------



## ScorpioLove (Mar 14, 2012)

How many weeks post are you right now?
about 8
How long are you stretching?
until may at some point
Any other info? 
i'm texlaxed... i havent touched the middle of my hair in two weeks. i have been avoiding it


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 14, 2012)

deleted post


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm 8 weeks post and always stretch to ten, but might stretch longer because my hair doesn't appear to be too course this time around and barely anything coming out, I am relaxed and colored


----------



## nazjha (Mar 14, 2012)

TeeSGee said:


> Hey nazjha If u don't already have a buddy, let me know if you wanna be mine since we're about the same wks post and will be relaxing around the same time.



Heyyy, I had my eye on your post lol. looks like my buddy position is filled my dear!!!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Mar 15, 2012)

I still need a buddy. I haven't heard back from claudzie I will bee 13 weeks tomorrow/thurs


----------



## janaq2003 (Mar 15, 2012)

miss stress  Im dealing with some dry hair so.. I'm gonna cowash and give my hair some love. Not really feeling wearing it down. Just wanna be super lazy and bun.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Mar 15, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Glad ya'll still going strong!  We'll be 9 weeks post next week, so keep on keepin' on!
> 
> @Lissa0821 I've never tried Elasta QP, but I keep hearing about it.  Is this a leave-in conditioner?  Why are you ditching castor oil?  I know it's heavy, but I use it sparingly.
> 
> ...



Hey sunnieb  The leave in is a liquid leave in and it made my hair very soft and easy to detangle.  Past few days my hair is just "ok".  Castor oil makes my new growth dry and hard.  I have tried to use it several different ways but I get the same results.


----------



## Loving (Mar 15, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> i just got a touchup today. so need a hair buddy.


 
shortdub78...we could be buddies. I just got a touchup on Saturday so I am just 5 days post. How long do you plan to go before your next touchup?


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 15, 2012)

Loving



Loving said:


> shortdub78...we could be buddies. I just got a touchup on Saturday so I am just 5 days post. How long do you plan to go before your next touchup?



i am so not a stretcher. i usually go 8 weeks and in the past have went to 10-12 weeks, but i had to relax this time.  my hair was so tangled and matted.  but if i can get tight rod sets/ roller sets, i may be able to pull it off.


----------



## claudzie (Mar 15, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> Hello! * waves * It looks like we are on the same page


 
hiii *waves back* sorry didnt receive my notification on time . yeah we are on the same page hair buddy?  Ms. Tiki


----------



## claudzie (Mar 15, 2012)

i replied sorry didnt know i had a mention  Ms. Tiki how are you coping with your new growth?


----------



## Loving (Mar 15, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> @Loving
> 
> 
> 
> i am so not a stretcher. i usually go 8 weeks and in the past have went to 10-12 weeks, but i had to relax this time. my hair was so tangled and matted. but if i can get tight rod sets/ roller sets, i may be able to pull it off.


 
shortdub78 I totally understand. The longest I have gone is 9 weeks and I only went 8 weeks before I got my touchup last Saturday. Let's both see how it goes.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 15, 2012)

Loving said:


> shortdub78 I totally understand. The longest I have gone is 9 weeks and I only went 8 weeks before I got my touchup last Saturday. Let's both see how it goes.



yes girl!  lets go!


----------



## miss stress (Mar 15, 2012)

janaq2003 how often do u relax?


----------



## janaq2003 (Mar 15, 2012)

miss stress every 9-11 wks


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 15, 2012)

Planning on doing some pincurls tonight for tomorrow  Better turn out nice, or I'll be all miserable about my hair


----------



## TeeSGee (Mar 15, 2012)

nazjha said:


> Heyyy, I had my eye on your post lol. looks like my buddy position is filled my dear!!!


 
nazjha Yeah!! i have a hair buddy, now how does this work?  do we pm each other on what we'll be doing or do we just post in this thread everything we're doing to our hair.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Mar 15, 2012)

claudzie said:


> i replied sorry didnt know i had a mention  @Ms. Tiki how are you coping with your new growth?




claudzie I've been avoiding it at all cost. I think tonight I'm going to blow dry, flatiron, trim and braid. Then back to wigging it.


----------



## claudzie (Mar 15, 2012)

Sounds like a plan. Mine is in braids at the moment, don't want to deal with it either


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 16, 2012)

Lissa0821 - thanks for the info on Elasta QP.  I'll leave it on my list of things to try.

Nix08 - You know your pin curl sets always turn out fab!  Don't make me bust out those pics of my failed pin curl attempts! 

My hair is holding on.  It's been humid here, so my previously relaxed ends are poofing.  That actually works to blend in better with my newgrowth.

I'm going to cowash tonight to get another moisture boost.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey guys I'm steaming tonight with some Millcreek keratin conditioner and a heavy dose of oil


----------



## Loving (Mar 16, 2012)

I'll be doing a protein DC tomorrow with ORS Hair Mayo followed by Mizani Moisturfuse.


----------



## niqu92 (Mar 16, 2012)

i wanna buddy!lol

How many weeks post are you right now?
im 13 weeks post, im relaxing tommorow morning

How long are you stretching?
after i get my relaxer tommorow im going to stretch for 10-12 weeks

Any other info? 
i live in Ga and the weather is oh so lovely now 70+ degrees all week  so since its getting hot&humid im going to stop rollersetting once a week and im going to do braidouts most of the time.
my longest layer is at bsl so by august i want to be either full bsl or past bsl


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 16, 2012)

shortdub78 & Loving - niqu92 is another possible buddy to your group if she relaxes tomorrow!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 16, 2012)

I am thinking about going strait instead of  being texlaxed.   Stretching will be a lot easier and my NG will be easily seen. I'm still unsure what to do. Has anyone gone from texlaxed to relaxed safely?


----------



## newnyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey ladies! 
How many weeks post are you right now?
8 weeks post... I think my siggy is off by a couple of days.

How long are you stretching?
Was originally going to wait 12 weeks but due to some traveling I may relax at 10.  Depends on how much ng I have and how it will behave.

Any other info? 
After this relaxer I'm planning to bun/wear own hair for a couple of weeks and getting a sew in for a little while to hide my hair.  Think I'm going to reach for a 14 week stretch next time...putting me at a relaxer in mid-July.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 17, 2012)

Counting down to being 9 weeks post tomorrow!

Doing the cowash last night really gave my hair a positive boost.  I used HE LTR.  I'm attaching pics of how I will wear my hair most days.  This style lets me show off my hard earned length, and keeps my ever-thickening newgrowth happy because I don't comb it.

Here's how I looked today:


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 17, 2012)

Looking good @sunnieb I dc'ed all day (after I was done from my errands) and just finished co washing...with the right moisture levels stretching really is not as difficult (I find that my new growth coils less tightly) ...I'm enjoying this


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 17, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Looking good @sunnieb I dc'ed all day (after I was done from my errands) and just finished co washing...*with the right moisture levels stretching really is not as difficult* (I find that my new growth coils less tightly) ...I'm enjoying this



The bolded is the truth! 

I tried the "don't touch your hair for 2 weeks" thing and my hair was like .  Not good.  I know cowashing every other day is high manipulation, but my hair loves it!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Loving

i want to wash/dc/air dry and bun my hair, but it starts to get rough after week 4-5.  if i can to this, i will be able to protective style with minimum effort.  i was able to air dry with no roughness and frizz using Argan Oil  on damp hair.  i am also going to try to detangle my hair before i wash.  i am going to use an applicator bottle to shampoo with, just to i can focus on my scalp.  i am going to dilute my shampoo with distilled water.  i am going to try to hold out until friday to wash my hair.  i am going to purchase a shower filter.  the water here is wrecking havoc on my hair.



Loving said:


> I'll be doing a protein DC tomorrow with ORS Hair Mayo followed by Mizani Moisturfuse.


----------



## Queenmickie (Mar 18, 2012)

My under processed self relaxed hair from three weeks ago feels like six weeks post. Maybe my hair is growing faster... IDK
Friday I pre-pooed with Red Pimento oil. Saturday morning I applied an amla/brahmi/coconut milk paste. I left it on for three hours. Rinsed with Wen Cucumber Aloe. Had some shedding this week due to the strees of contractual negotiations at the office so applied Alter Ego to my scalp for 15 mins without heat. Rinsed, added my just arrived Halka de Caracol condish. This stuff melted into my hair on contact! Last thing to touch my hair before leave-ins was ACV+distilled water. Rollerset and 40 mins under my Pibbs. Hair was soft, strong and shinny. It's a little stiff, but I will do a deep moisture condish this week to take care of that. 
I tried to add pix but they were HUGE. I'll try again later.


----------



## Fyne (Mar 18, 2012)

*How many weeks post are you:* Im 2 weeks post

*How long are you stretching:* Until September about 26 weeks post

*Any other info:*I co-wash, dc alot and exercise 4-5 times weekly. I use moisture based products all the time and use mild amounts of protein i.e chi keratin mist or aphogee green tea keratin mist after co-washing. Heavy protein every 8 weeks or so if needed and clarify poo 1x month (hard water area otherwise would be shampoo free)

Need a buddy


----------



## Monaleezza (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm 18 months post relaxer, but I've been hiding my hair with no plans to BC and I'm not transitioning! 
I have been hiding my hair in weaves for about 18 months and the growth is so amazing I'm keeping it up until I reach my next target. MBL Then I'll relax it, probably tex-lax it, and hopefully just wear it! Which would be a dream!


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 18, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> The bolded is the truth!
> 
> I tried the "don't touch your hair for 2 weeks" thing and my hair was like .  Not good.  I know cowashing every other day is high manipulation, *but my hair loves it!*


I know what you mean sunnieb...I too cowash almost daily and it just feel good for mind, body, soul and hair  So much so, it never occurred to me to consider it high manipulation, but ya, I guess it is...


----------



## mamaore (Mar 18, 2012)

How many weeks post are you: I'm 7 weeks and 5 days post today

How long are you stretching: I have only about 0.5 inch of new growth, but my hair is already acting up. Shedding is already getting excessive even with Black tea rinse. I ordered Alter ego garlic treatment, I hope it works to curb the shedding.

My goal is to stretch to 12 weeks...if all goes well.

Any other info:I guess I need a buddy!


----------



## mamaore (Mar 18, 2012)

Nix08,sunnieb do you cowash in the mornings or evenings? If in the mornings, how do you dry your hair before you head out. My hair takes forever to dry because I use my leave-ins on wet hair. I don't want folks to look at me funny on the train with drippy hair. YKWIM


----------



## TheNDofUO (Mar 18, 2012)

I still need a buddy, guys! 3 weeks post, relaxing at 16weeks. Recovering from damage. Gonna go snip snip snip to those ends.


----------



## niqu92 (Mar 18, 2012)

still want a buddy im 1 day post relaxer lol
i'll be a great buddy guys...i love pina colodas..getting caught in the rain...not really into yoga...taking long walks on the beach....


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 18, 2012)

niqu92, calling Aggie in here for you she just relaxed maybe she also likes pina colada's


----------



## Aggie (Mar 18, 2012)

niqu92 said:


> still want a buddy im 1 day post relaxer lol
> i'll be a great buddy guys...i love pina colodas..getting caught in the rain...not really into yoga...taking long walks on the beach....


 


Nix08 said:


> @niqu92, calling @Aggie in here for you she just relaxed maybe she also likes pina colada's


 
You scare me @Nix08  . 

You know I would really make a great relaxed hair buddy for @Nique92 because I do love pina coladas (virgin), getting caught in th rain and can't stand yoga, and the long walks on the beach....don't even get me started. Remember I live in the Bahamas.

The only difference is I am texlaxed, would that still be okay?


----------



## niqu92 (Mar 18, 2012)

Aggie said:


> You scare me @Nix08  .
> 
> You know I would really make a great relaxed hair buddy for @Nique92 because I do love pina coladas (virgin), getting caught in th rain and can't stand yoga, and the long walks on the beach....don't even get me started. Remember I live in the Bahamas.
> 
> The only difference is I am texlaxed, would that still be okay?


 
yaaaaaayy aaww sheesh i wish i lived in the bahamas too lol its perfectly fine if youre texlaxed i used to be texlaxed about 2yrs ago.what length are you&when do you plan on getting your next relaxer? ooh and also are you a self texlaxer?i wanna start self relaxing but im too much of a punk to do it lol
 my longest layer is grazing bsl but i want to be at least full bsl by august maybe we can reach our future goals together lol


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 18, 2012)

Ya'll so cute!! 

mamaore - I always cowash at night.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 18, 2012)

Paging SunySydeofLyfe and Queenmickie!  TheNDofUO is a possible buddy for ya'll!


----------



## TheNDofUO (Mar 18, 2012)

I think they're buddies with each other 

Thanks though


----------



## miss_cheveious (Mar 18, 2012)

TheNDofUO I'll be your buddy! 
I'm also a London chica. Self relaxed two weeks ago which was an utter waste of time as I don't think it processed my hair at all. I tend to stretch 14-16 weeks but will be doing a corrective next week. Let me know if your in.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 18, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> Oooohh!, I want a buddy too!
> 
> I'll be 11 wks post on Friday. My last relaxer was 12/30/11. I'm aiming for a 17 week stretch, which will put me at relaxing on 4/27.
> 
> I've been co-washing twice a week and wash/DC once a week. My main problem is I'm noticing more shedding?? I'm pleased with the amount of ng that I have.


 
I'm still looking for a buddy as well. Anyone stretching to the end of April??


----------



## Aggie (Mar 18, 2012)

niqu92 said:


> yaaaaaayy aaww sheesh i wish i lived in the bahamas too lol its perfectly fine if youre texlaxed i used to be texlaxed about 2yrs ago.what length are you&when do you plan on getting your next relaxer? ooh and also are you a self texlaxer?i wanna start self relaxing but im too much of a punk to do it lol
> my longest layer is grazing bsl but i want to be at least full bsl by august maybe we can reach our future goals together lol


 
This is awesome. I am neck length....again nad only trying to get to BSL long-term. I am trying to reach full shoulder length by my birthday in October this year as a newly texlaxed head. I just had another BC in January this year but not planning on another one moving forward - just small trims here and there as needed.

I do self-texlaxed with mild lye relaxer mixed with conditioner and sunflower oil so I don't have to rush the process too much. Altogether today, I took about 14-15 minutes from start to finish. That was fairly quick I know, but I really didn't want straight hair. 

My normal texlaxer stretch is around 14-16 weeks. I relax whenever my hair is giving me static which is around this time. Today I was only 15 weeks post which is still fine for me. 

I blow dried my hair on low and did a light flat iron too. I probably won't be using any heat again for a looooong while - possibly 2-3 months.

Self relaxing is scary at first, but it gets easier with time and practice. If you are not  comfortable doing them yet, then don't! Wait until you have all the facts about relaxers and relaxing, products, including protective base for your scalp and for your previously relaxed hair strands, poo, mid-relaxer treatment, moisture conditioner, thermal protector, etc... Every detail is important.

Now I have to give myself a hendigo so I will probably do that one next week. I do it for color and conditioning but mostly for natural chemical-free coloring. Love the shiny and healthy results of them.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 18, 2012)

TheNDofUO - you can have more than one bud!  I have two so far!  I'll be your bud if you don't mind talking to me!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 18, 2012)

xu93texas - I'm trying to stretch until April 28 or 29th.  That'll  put me at 15 weeks post.

How you doin?


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 18, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> @xu93texas - I'm trying to stretch until April 28 or 29th.  That'll  put me at 15 weeks post.
> 
> How you doin?



You can chat with me too  I have a wedding to go to on the 28th of April...I'm contemplating relaxing on the 27...because my stretch is going so well (so far) I'm not sure if I'm asking for trouble doing that though...although really what's the big deal  Any opinions???


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 18, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> shortdub78 & Loving - niqu92 is another possible buddy to your group if she relaxes tomorrow!



niqu92
yes you can be my buddy and Aggie too!


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 18, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> @xu93texas - I'm trying to stretch until April 28 or 29th. That'll put me at 15 weeks post.
> 
> How you doin?


 
sunnieb and Nix08, thanks ladies!! I'd love to hang out with you guys while on this stretch. Things are going OK thus far. My hair is holding up well. I will be doing a protein treatment and following up with Alter Ego and ACV rinse tomorrow before getting cornrows to wear under my new wig. 

Nix08, I'm sure your hair will hold up fine stretching to the end of April. What kind of style are you planning to wear to the wedding?


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 18, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Counting down to being 9 weeks post tomorrow!
> 
> Doing the cowash last night really gave my hair a positive boost. I used HE LTR. I'm attaching pics of how I will wear my hair most days. This style lets me show off my hard earned length, and keeps my ever-thickening newgrowth happy because I don't comb it.
> 
> Here's how I looked today:


 
sunnieb, your hair is gorgeous in those pics you posted.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 18, 2012)

xu93texas I'm not sure but it's going to be down!!  I may flat iron (I was planning to but I'm already lazy to)  My dress has my entire back out so I want to feel my hair on my back Plus I'm guaranteed that there won't be any material for it to rub up against


----------



## Aggie (Mar 18, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> @niqu92
> yes you can be my buddy and @Aggie too!


 
 Awesome!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 18, 2012)

Lissa0821 - How's your hair doing?  We're in week 9!


----------



## Lissa0821 (Mar 18, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> @Lissa0821 - How's your hair doing?  We're in week 9!


sunnieb  So far so good.  I actually did a rollerset this weekend and flat iron my roots, I am really feeling it. Think it is time for a protein treatment, will probably use Joico KPak shampoo and conditioner some time this week.


----------



## nazjha (Mar 19, 2012)

TeeSGee said:


> nazjha Yeah!! i have a hair buddy, now how does this work?  do we pm each other on what we'll be doing or do we just post in this thread everything we're doing to our hair.



I believe we post in this thread what were doing to our hair. To be honest I'm not doing nothing with my hair. I have it braided under a 3/4ths detachable wig. I have been slacking on the moisturizing and sealing though. U??


----------



## Renewed1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi ladies, I have a question. I'm converting back to a relaxer this week. Saturday I wash and deep conditioned my hair.  Can I relax my hair today?


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 19, 2012)

@MarriageMaterial I would  I cowash up to the day before a relaxer with no issues...prep well though if you know you've been scratching that scalp.


----------



## TeesAndCake (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm just about to reach 8 wks this coming weekend!


----------



## Loving (Mar 19, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> @Loving
> 
> i want to wash/dc/air dry and bun my hair, but it starts to get rough after week 4-5. if i can to this, i will be able to protective style with minimum effort. i was able to air dry with no roughness and frizz using Argan Oil on damp hair. i am also going to try to detangle my hair before i wash. i am going to use an applicator bottle to shampoo with, just to i can focus on my scalp. i am going to dilute my shampoo with distilled water. i am going to try to hold out until friday to wash my hair. i am going to purchase a shower filter. the water here is wrecking havoc on my hair.


 
shortdub78 That sounds good. I usually go to salon to get a rollerset though. I can't rollerset to save my life. I do an air dry now and then but I mostly rollerset.


----------



## Loving (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow....I was MIA over the weekend and this thread literally came to life! I love it!!!!!


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 19, 2012)

MarriageMaterial said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question. I'm converting back to a relaxer this week. Saturday I wash and deep conditioned my hair. Can I relax my hair today?


 
My scalp is very sensitive and there is no way I could do it. I' always wash/protein treatment/DC at least 4 days before relaxer, otherwise my scalp would be on fire. 

How did you used to do it in the past? If you did it before, then it probably would be OK.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 19, 2012)

This looks like a lot of fun and encouragement!!  
I'm in and need a hair buddy... xu93texas looks like my closest buddy, can we hang out.

I'm currently 11w 5d today and plan to relax at 14wks but would love to go to 16wks if I can keep my tangles at bay.


----------



## newnyer (Mar 19, 2012)

TeesAndCake said:
			
		

> I'm just about to reach 8 wks this coming weekend!



When are u planning ur next relaxer?


----------



## TheNDofUO (Mar 19, 2012)

miss_cheveious said:


> TheNDofUO I'll be your buddy!
> I'm also a London chica. Self relaxed two weeks ago which was an utter waste of time as I don't think it processed my hair at all. I tend to stretch 14-16 weeks but will be doing a corrective next week. Let me know if your in.



Yay! Hey! I'm the QUEEN of accidental underprocessing. I eventually gave up and let my mum relax it and of course she did it perfectly. But but now I have some texlaxed bits lower on my strands. So very annoying. Are you going to the salon to do your corrective?


----------



## Lynnerie (Mar 19, 2012)

My goal is to stretch until April 24 which would be 19 weeks post texlax. Who wants to be my buddy?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Mar 19, 2012)

MarriageMaterial said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question. I'm converting back to a relaxer this week. Saturday I wash and deep conditioned my hair.  Can I relax my hair today?




I've washed the day before with no problems. You should be just fine...based the crap out of your scalp


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Mar 19, 2012)

I flat ironed last night to trim and my roots puffed right back up before I could finish. I'm glad I flat iron then run my split-ender over after each piece. Otherwise, I would've been mad a hell. My hair is ok despite the damage I caused detangling this weekend and my botched trim job last month. Once I curled it you couldn't tell one side was long.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 19, 2012)

that's right! 7.5" to APL. My game plan is to get another trim next month to remove all of the ssks that were left behind. I saw some this morning as I was removing my rollers. They seem easier to spot while my hair is straight. My hair is already short, so I don't feel bad about having to take this needed action now.

I'm making an effort to NOT flat iron it again until my ends are totally healthy and free of ssks and splits. Rollersetting with large rollers will be the way to get it straightened now and prepared for the trim next month (April 12th). 

I don't think I will be wearing it curly at all until the trim. I intend to rollerset with every wash for now. Now after the trim, I will still rollerset it first to get it to stretch a bit, then keep it braided down under wigs. This will keep the ssks at bay for a while.

Doing this once a week is going to be quite a chore, but I need to do everything I can to save my ends. My poor babies, they need my attention like they've never needed it before. This is a critical stage for them and I don't feel it will get easier until I reach APL and beyond. I need to stick to my guns and just do it!

I give myself 1 year to see some good progress. I should at least be full shoulder length even with all these trims.

Next texlaxer is not scheduled again until July, 2012, maybe June if my hair acts up before that.


----------



## miss_cheveious (Mar 19, 2012)

TheNDofUO  I just have to humbly return to my mum. She's done most of my previous relaxers but is a stick for leaving me with bone-laxed hair. Thankfully we've come to an agreement!

That is the one thing that scared me about texlaxing, the mutiple different textures.


----------



## niqu92 (Mar 19, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> @niqu92
> yes you can be my buddy and @Aggie too!



yaay now i gots me two buddies,my advertisement worked!lol,whens the next time youre planning on relaxing?



Aggie said:


> This is awesome.  I am neck length....again nad only trying to get to BSL long-term. I am  trying to reach full shoulder length by my birthday in October this  year as a newly texlaxed head. I just had another BC in January this  year but not planning on another one moving forward - just small trims  here and there as needed.
> 
> I do self-texlaxed with mild lye relaxer mixed with conditioner and  sunflower oil so I don't have to rush the process too much. Altogether  today, I took about 14-15 minutes from start to finish. That was fairly  quick I know, but I really didn't want straight hair.
> 
> ...



OMG my bday is in october tooo we were made for eachother:reddancer::reddancer: lollol by my birthday i want to be heading towards Mbl i think 7 months is enough time for you to be SL. *sigh* yeah self relaxing seems so scary ive looked up a ton of information on it and i feel like i have all the knowledge but im just afraid of messing up and regretting it  
im trying to do no heat for at least 2months too,if i do use heat it will only be to straighten my roots when i do rollersets.im also getting trims as needed (about every 3-4 months) because im one of those ppl where if i dont trim my ends they end up looking tore up. is hendigo the same thing as henna?


----------



## TheNDofUO (Mar 19, 2012)

miss_cheveious said:


> @TheNDofUO  I just have to humbly return to my mum. She's done most of my previous relaxers but is a stick for leaving me with bone-laxed hair. Thankfully we've come to an agreement!
> 
> That is the one thing that scared me about texlaxing, the mutiple different textures.



it's quite a pain. the texlaxed bits tangle when left to their own devices so I have so at least air dry in a bun. I've got a failed braid-out at the moment. Rocking a puff like a natural sista. I was supposed to do pin up hair styles but I'm too lazy to rollerset. 

How about your styles?


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 19, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> This looks like a lot of fun and encouragement!!
> I'm in and need a hair buddy... xu93texas looks like my closest buddy, can we hang out.
> 
> I'm currently 11w 5d today and plan to relax at 14wks but would love to go to 16wks if I can keep my tangles at bay.


 
Hey buddy!! I'd love to hang out with you. I just got my hair braided into cornrows to wear under my wigs and I'm ready to SSTTTRREETTCCHHHHHHH!!


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 19, 2012)

Lynnerie said:


> My goal is to stretch until April 24 which would be 19 weeks post texlax. Who wants to be my buddy?


 
Lynnerie, 
Do you want to be buddies with me?? I'm buddies with KiWiStyle and I'm also chatting with Nix08 and sunnieb. I plan on relaxing on 4/27 and everyone else is doing so around the same time.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 19, 2012)

niqu92 said:


> yaay now i gots me two buddies,my advertisement worked!lol,whens the next time youre planning on relaxing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
At the bolded - that is awesome we have the same birth month!

Yeah I hope to at least be touching shoulder length. I have another trim set for next month to remove the remaining ssks I still have. I don't mind though as my hair is already very short now, so it doesn't bother me much. 

I will definitely be keeping on top of my trims moving forward. I will not let myself get to this ugly place in my hair journey again. I realize that I also have to get regular tiny trims. On eis next month and I'll plan the next one around my next texlaxer in July.

You know what, I just might buy myself a hair scissor to do my own search and destroys instead of having to have a major trim too often. Now there's an idea!

Let me tell you, if you are not feeling comfortable about rleaxing your own hair, that is okay, you shouldn't have to. Don't mind us who have taken risks and did it ourselves. Everything is not for everyone and you shouldn't have to feel pressured to do them in any kind of discomfort. 

When I did mine, yes it was very scary, but it really did get easier with time. But being texlaxed made it easy for me since I was not relaxing my hair straight anyway. I mix my relaxer up with oils and conditioner to lessen it's effect so I don't feel so scared anymore. 

Wait until you are truly ready. Honestly though, if I had all the hair on my head as you do, I would never relax my hair myself either, especially for my first time at relaxing it.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 19, 2012)

Lynnerie said:


> My goal is to stretch until April 24 which would be 19 weeks post texlax. Who wants to be my buddy?


 
Whoa I missed your post @Lynnerie. I see you are texlaxed too and you stretch just about the length of time that I do (normally 16 weeks and aspiring to go a little longer with time). 

If you haven't yet found a buddy, I will glady join with you and niqu92. I won't be needing another texlax until July though as I just texlaxed yesterday.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 19, 2012)

Anybody else need a hair relaxer buddy? Please repost if you haven't yet gotten a response.


----------



## Lynnerie (Mar 19, 2012)

Aggie, Thanks for being my buddy! How are you wearing your hair? Right now I'm in a sew-in that probably needs to come out and then I plan on bunning it and getting another sew-in May 1.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 19, 2012)

By the niqu92, yes hendigo is henna and indigo powders that I use for coloring and conditioning my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 19, 2012)

Lynnerie said:


> @Aggie, Thanks for being my buddy! How are you wearing your hair? Right now I'm in a sew-in that probably needs to come out and then I plan on bunning it and getting another sew-in May 1.


 
 Lynnerie. Thanks for becoming my hair buddy too. I am currently trying to wear it rollerset because it had some ssks from wearing it out. I got a trim but unfortunately some of those sneaky things managed to hide well. So I have another small trim scheduled for next month to hopefully take them all out. 

I would prefer to get my hair braided with extensions but I may give the sew-in another try. Problem with that is, my scalp itches something fierce. 

My preferred PS is wearing wigs. Once I can get my hair properly cornrowed down nice and flat, I can wear a wig over it for at least 3 weeks at a time. 

But for now, I have some ssks to destroy. I was really thinking about getting that Chi Enviro Smoothing System single kit and trying it on myself but it involves so much heat - I donno, maybe I shouldn't fool with that!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 19, 2012)

@Nix08 - how did your pin curl set turn out?

@Lissa0821 -  did you do your protein treatment?  I'm jealous that you can rollerset!  I haven't made the time to do a full head rollerset.  I cheat with ponytail rollersets though! 

I think I've found that I need to clarify weekly instead of bi-weekly at this stage of my stretch.  It's like giving my hair a "clean slate" every week before I load it up with daily moisturizers and cowashes. 

Last night I clarified, shampooed with Nexxus Therrappe, and dc'd with Motions CPR (light protein).  My hair feels so soft and my newgrowth is deliciously manageable! 

I'm going to cowash tonight with HE LTR since I won't be able to cowash tomorrow.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 19, 2012)

sunnieb it came out nice but I realize that I can get similar results with 2 bantu knots and less effort..
Whenever I wear my hair out dd, 1year old, pulls out several strands using it as an anchor point
Further I get into this stretch, I realize that I need to get more heavy handed and deliberate with my products.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 19, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @sunnieb it came out nice but I realize that I can get similar results with 2 bantu knots and less effort..
> Whenever I wear my hair out dd, 1year old, pulls out several strands using it as an anchor point
> Further I get into this stretch, I realize that *I need to get more heavy handed and deliberate with my products*.



Exactamundo!!!!  That's why I've decided to go with weekly clarifying before my dc's.


----------



## Lynnerie (Mar 20, 2012)

Aggie Is the Chi Enviro Smoothing System single kit kinda like a Keratin treatment? I bought the one from Sally's called Ion. I think it was a waste of money. I used it when I was still natural and it didn't give me the results I was seeking thats why I just decided to texlax. I struggled with the knots and split-ends so I've had to trim alot so I know how you feel.

I think I will try the protective styling with a wig after the sew-in. I get the itchies too but after I oil my scalp its not a problem. I just really miss my hair when I'm in them.


----------



## Loving (Mar 20, 2012)

shortdub78 How u doin' buddy? My hair is alright. I did a dry rollerset last night so that I could have some curls this morning. I put my hair in a ponytail today...it looks nice with the curls. Can't wait for it to grow so that I can have a long ponytail!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 20, 2012)

Loving said:


> shortdub78 How u doin' buddy? My hair is alright. I did a dry rollerset last night so that I could have some curls this morning. I put my hair in a ponytail today...it looks nice with the curls. Can't wait for it to grow so that I can have a long ponytail!



Loving

still in a bun.  i need to wash my hair it's been a week, but i am so scared of the water in my house.  i need to purchase a shower filter.  i was hoping to get one this weekend.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 20, 2012)

xu93texas, YAY!!!  I am soo excited!! I was really planning to relax at 14wks on (4/5) but now with this hair buddy thing, I THINK I CAN, I THINK I CAN make it to 16wks.  I just started shampooing & DC once a week to eliminate manipulation breakage but now i'm thinking of revisiting my mid-week co-washes.  Last week I started washing my hair in four sections and I had fewer tangles so i'll co-wash tomorrow with moisturizing conditioners and see if the results are the same or better.  I'm currently in a phony-pony with a twist across the front/middle and my nape is breaded (nursing it back to health from damage due to regular vs. Mild relaxer usage and application).  Oh BTW, i'm SL, 4a(i think) with fine hair.  Unfortunately it's not dense so not only is my hair thin but it looks this way too :-(.  I think I just got my porosity in check, it's now staying moisturized longer and doesn't air dry as quickly.  I only use heat after a relaxer and trims, which is usually every 12 weeks.  I start to really get paranoid if I don't get trims by this time...I read that fine hair ladies should really get trims often, is there any truth to this?  Anyhow, i'll be checking in often as well so TTYL.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 20, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas, YAY!!! I am soo excited!! I was really planning to relax at 14wks on (4/5) but now with this hair buddy thing, I THINK I CAN, I THINK I CAN make it to 16wks. *I just started shampooing & DC once a week to eliminate manipulation breakage but now i'm thinking of revisiting my mid-week co-washes. Last week I started washing my hair in four sections and I had fewer tangles so i'll co-wash tomorrow with moisturizing conditioners and see if the results are the* *same or better.* I'm currently in a phony-pony with a twist across the front/middle and my nape is breaded (nursing it back to health from damage due to regular vs. Mild relaxer usage and application). Oh BTW, i'm SL, 4a(i think) with fine hair. Unfortunately it's not dense so not only is my hair thin but it looks this way too :-(. I think I just got my porosity in check, it's now staying moisturized longer and doesn't air dry as quickly. I only use heat after a relaxer and trims, which is usually every 12 weeks. I start to really get paranoid if I don't get trims by this time...I read that fine hair ladies should really get trims often, is there any truth to this? Anyhow, i'll be checking in often as well so TTYL.


 
Funny, I was going to initially relax on 4/6, but I decided to stretch longer. Last year in 2011, I relaxed 13 weeks. This year, I'm aiming to relax three times a year, averaging 17-18 wk stretches. 

I agree with the bolded above. You're going to like co-washing. It keeps the ng manageable. I started CW twice a week in addition to the weekly shampoo. This helped a lot. I'm wearing cornrows now, so I think I'll be CW exclusively 2-3 times/week and cleaning my scalp weekly with TW Moisture Clenz. I'll moisturize and seal daily and apply growth aid every night. I'll wear these for 2-3 weeks and shampoo/protein/DC/ACV rinse after taking them down and getting them redone. I think this is going to help me stretch and get the growth that I need to get to SL this summer. 

I also have fine hair. My stylist clips my ends every 2-3 months. I do think it's important to keep that up. My hair looks and feels so much better afterwards. 

I think this buddy thing is so cool. Kudos to OP for starting. This will be fun! TTYL


----------



## Aggie (Mar 20, 2012)

Lynnerie said:


> @Aggie Is the Chi Enviro Smoothing System single kit kinda like a Keratin treatment? I bought the one from Sally's called Ion. I think it was a waste of money. I used it when I was still natural and it didn't give me the results I was seeking thats why I just decided to texlax. I struggled with the knots and split-ends so I've had to trim alot so I know how you feel.
> 
> I think I will try the protective styling with a wig after the sew-in. I get the itchies too but after I oil my scalp its not a problem. I just really miss my hair when I'm in them.


 

It's a straightening sysytem that is not supposed to alter the texture of your hair. From what I've heard and reviews I've read, your hair reverts back as soon as you wash it with any sulfate shampoo. 

I believe you have to use the complete set (shampoo, conditioner, and serum) to have lasting results. It's supposed to last anywhere from 2-4 months.

Yeah I'm texlaxed too and my texlax is a little straighter than the last 3 I've done. I gave myself a corrective this time to straighten the ends out a little more. It's still curly though. 

Yeah, I don't know if I can do the wig thing again. It was just too much of a hassle to wash my hair, play in it and misturize it. I will stick to my wigs - they are so much easier to deal with. 

Have you ever thought about using the weaves that have the combs attached? I believe they are removable daily too but the way I see people put them in is also a  for me. 

I watched it on youtube and they literally teased the hair a bit then hook the tiny combs through. I have the combs but if I decide to attach them to my weaves, I will have my hair finely and not so tightly cornrowed and hook the combs in the cornrow instead.

This way I can choose to wear them perhaps for a week at a time and alternate them with my wigs. I really like a lot of variety with my wigs - short, long, medium, curly, afro, straight, colored, I like them all. Check out my fotki album, you'll see and I don't even have them all in there.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Mar 20, 2012)

sunnieb and Nix08  Hey bubbies,  I am starting a new job on Monday. I am going to go ahead and relax my hair this weekend.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 20, 2012)

Lissa0821 - congrats on your new job!!!!!! 

Post pics of your freshly relaxed head in the reveal thread!


----------



## Lissa0821 (Mar 20, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> @Lissa0821 - congrats on your new job!!!!!!
> 
> Post pics of your freshly relaxed head in the reveal thread!




Thanks, will do!!!!


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey Lissa0821  Way to go on the new job


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 21, 2012)

xu93texas,

I will be CW today, wish me luck.  This session will determine whether or not I will be stretching to 16 wks.


----------



## mamaore (Mar 21, 2012)

TeesAndCake said:
			
		

> I'm just about to reach 8 wks this coming weekend!



TeesAndCake I'm 8 weeks post today ... you wanna buddy up. I'm trying to stretch to 12 weeks if I can get shedding under control.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 21, 2012)

Since I'm not cowashing tonight (my only real night off from cowashing each week as I do my nails on wednesdays) I'm thinking I'll do some bantu knots and wear my hair in a ball cap tomorrow...it looks so cute with the curly hair hanging down from the cap Maybe I'll start with a half up half down style then progress to the hat mid day


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 21, 2012)

@Nix08 - ball caps tend to bring out the cuteness of almost any style.  I love my caps!

Last night was a rare no-cowashing night for me.  I moisturized and put in two bantu knots.  

Here are the results:



My newgrowth is gettin thick!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 21, 2012)

OOh I like @sunnieb....I'm so glad you could understand my ballcap plan


----------



## TheNDofUO (Mar 21, 2012)

Miss_Chevious Co washing today! Should have done it yesterday but I'm lazy so...


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 21, 2012)

KiWiStyle, 

I hope your hair turns out great! Don't want to lose you as a buddy so soon. What conditioner will you be using? Do you air dry? My hair really has responded to co-washing. I will CW tonight or tomorrow. Let me know how it turns out tomorrow.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 21, 2012)

xu93texas,


So I just just CW'd and am currently air drying in a low ponytail.  Here is today's regimen:
 - CW w/Suave Professionals Humectant Moisture conditione.r
 - Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Reconstructor (to strengthen my strands).
 - Darcy's Botanicals Daily leave-in conditioner. 
- Chi Silk Infusion for slippage.

I usually have great slippage with the Darcy's Botanicals conditioner but I think the reconstructor was my problem today.  I won't add that to my next CW.  I don't know if it's paranoia or i'm actually losing a lot of hair.  My baby fine strands are just tangling like crazy.  It took forever to detangle, I even had to cut 2 very small knots, I lost a few strands because of the cut but nothing to really cry about.  I used the Aphogee green tea reconstructor before I used my leave-in and for some reason the slip wasn't all that great.  I think the reconstructor caused the lack of slippage.  I'm not ready to give up just yet, I really, really want to make it to 16 weeks.  Also, I was being lazy and didn't part my hair in four sections prior to cw, I just couldn't get myself to part through all this NG.  Do you spray your NG with anything to help you stretch?  What is your hair type?


----------



## miss_cheveious (Mar 21, 2012)

TheNDofUO hey, I do a whole lot of buns, textured ones are my fave as I just have to pin my hair as opposed to tuck so it looks bigger, and updos inspired by youtubers. I will be washing or cowashing tonight as I just played dodgeball. What sort of style do you do at this stage?


----------



## miss_cheveious (Mar 21, 2012)

TheNDofUO Oh, and how far are you from APL? That's my next goal as well (has been for a while but we won't go there lol) we could be length buddies too.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Mar 21, 2012)

miss_cheveious oops I spelt your name wrong earlier. I'm 2 and a half inches away from APL. Don't worry I know how long APL is to attain. It feels so close but... It's felt close for a while.

I'm bunning most of the time. Pretty much out of laziness. I love wet sets of any kind though and will do them if I feel I have time to spare.


----------



## miss_cheveious (Mar 21, 2012)

TheNDofUO I think I'm about the same, around 2inches, check out my lhcf album because that's a bit of a guess. Yes, it's taken a loong time to actually get close, but thankfully I've got rid of all my damage so it's reaching new lengths healthy


----------



## TeeSGee (Mar 21, 2012)

nazjha said:


> I believe we post in this thread what were doing to our hair. To be honest I'm not doing nothing with my hair. I have it braided under a 3/4ths detachable wig. I have been slacking on the moisturizing and sealing though. U??


 
nazjha Ok cool.. i've been doing really well, i slacked last yr, but i've been sticking to my regi and being consistent. I do ponytail rollersets wkly and bun my hair for work so that
so that's helping with retention, i've also been very good with moisturizing and sealing, b4 i would only do it once on wash day now i do it anywhere from 2-3 times/wk


----------



## hothair (Mar 21, 2012)

Been rocking Bantu knot outs. Still going strong want to do highlights this weekend so have to get energy up for a 2 step aphogee treatment


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 21, 2012)

hothair said:


> Been rocking Bantu knot outs. Still going strong want to do highlights this weeken so have to get energy up for a 2 step aphogee treatment



hothair I have my hair prepped for a knot out tomorrow ..I hope it comes out nicely


----------



## hothair (Mar 21, 2012)

Mine can be hit or miss in which case I just put it up always looks cute then.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 21, 2012)

I know what you mean  I have plans on walking with a ball cap for Plan B


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 21, 2012)

@KiWiStyle, 

I'm sorry your CW didn't turn out as expected. This is my regimen for CW:

-DC on dry hair with LustraSilk Shea Butter Cholesterol mixed w/hempseed oil, rosemary, and peppermint oils. I detangle with a wide tooth comb(Magic Star Rake comb-I love this comb!!) Put on plastic cap and 30 min. under dryer.
-Rinse hair thoroughly and CW with Silk Elements MegaSilk Olive oil conditioner. Rinse
-Apply Redken Anti-Snap treatment, Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave in, and  Elasta QP H2
-Gently detangle with 3 different combs (wide, medium, and fine tooth)
-I get under my Babybliss Pro Thermal Ionic dryer on cool setting for 7 mins. and medium heat for 4-5 minutes. This really silks/straightens my hair. Before, I was airdrying and I didn't get my hair as straight as using my dryer. I really like the results!

Btw, I also have the Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea Leave in. I only use that one when I'm going to flat iron or blow dry. It did leave my hair a little hard as well. I don't get the roughness with the Aphogee Pro-Vitamin leave in.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 21, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle,
> 
> I'm sorry your CW didn't turn out as expected. This is my regimen for CW:
> 
> ...



Maybe that's why when I did the curl formers and I sprayed the aphogee green tea my curls was a little on the dry side but on the other hand my hair barely broke tho


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 21, 2012)

I would love for someone to help me. I texlaxed with the texture softener, but I want to go more strait. Can I do a corrective with no ill effects? I think relaxing strait is better for me because I can get strait hair with no high heat. I can roller set and doobie much easier.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Mar 22, 2012)

miss_cheveious yeah we are about the same. *cyberhighfive!* but I do need to trim my hair. I told my self 4 weeks after my relaxer I would trim. Well its four weeks today... I'm not really feeling a trim. In happier news I'm a quarter into my stretch!

P.S. you're really pretty!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 22, 2012)

xu93texas,

The detangling didn't go well but my oh my word were the final results fantastic!  My hair was soft and amazingly straight after air drying in a low ponytail, the Paul Mitchell Super Skinny daily treatment had a lot to do with it, it smooths the cuticles.  I think i'll just hold off on using the keratin and green tea reconstructor after weeks 10 for now on. It didn't make my hair hard, it just reduced slippage and made detangling quite a chore.  I was planning to do the 2-step protein treatment next week but will put it off until 15wks post now that i'm stretching to 16wks. 

Now that I have my professional steamer, I rarely use my standing hood dryer.  I won't be shampooing until I clarify at 15wks otherwise my hair will be a tangled mess. I'm going to adopt your prepoo/cw regimen now until relaxer day.  How often do you CW?  I remember CW more often during one of my previous stretches and I lost very little hair so I'll resume that.  

This time I'll CW in 4 sections with:

- AO HSR
- AO WC
- Grapeseed Oil
- Apricot Oil
- Emu Oil
- Peppermint Oil

Rinse and apply:
- paul mitchell super skinny daily treatment...rinse
- Darcy's Botanicals Daily Treatment (pina colada, smells yummy)
- Paul mitchell super skinny serum
- air dry in low ponytail
- moisturize with Jane Carter Nourish & Shine
- Hairveda Vatika Frostin
- Jamaican Black Castor Oil to edges ONLY.
If I do this every 2-3 days, I wonder if I can keep my NG soft enough to want to manipulate it this often and lose less hair.  

What do you think, should I tweak this regimen a little or leave it?


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 22, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas,
> 
> The detangling didn't go well but my oh my word were the final results fantastic! My hair was soft and amazingly straight after air drying in a low ponytail, the Paul Mitchell Super Skinny daily treatment had a lot to do with it, it smooths the cuticles. I think i'll just hold off on using the keratin and green tea reconstructor after weeks 10 for now on. It didn't make my hair hard, it just reduced slippage and made detangling quite a chore. I was planning to do the 2-step protein treatment next week but will put it off until 15wks post now that i'm stretching to 16wks.
> 
> ...


 
KiWiStyle, 
I like your regimen, don't tweak it. Let me know how your hair responds. Your NG will definitely be softer and more manageable with CW every 2-3 days. You have some yummy products that I want to try. 

I was CW every 2-3 days. I just got cornrows done in a beehive pattern to wear under my wigs. So it'll be a while before I get to run a comb or brush through my hair. I'm trying to finalize a regimen for my hair while in cornrows. I'm leaning towards KISS.

I plan to keep the cornrows in for 3 weeks, take down, detangle w/DC on dry hair, pre-poo overnight, clarify, do a protein treatment, and follow up with AE garlic treatment, and get it cornrowed again for another 3 weeks. This should get me to relaxing the weekend of 4/26 or 4/27.


----------



## nazjha (Mar 22, 2012)

TeeSGee said:


> @nazjha Ok cool.. i've been doing really well, i slacked last yr, but i've been sticking to my regi and being consistent. I do ponytail rollersets wkly and bun my hair for work so that
> so that's helping with retention, i've also been very good with moisturizing and sealing, b4 i would only do it once on wash day now i do it anywhere from 2-3 times/wk


 
Thats how many times I moisturize and seal in a week. I say I was slacking because i used to do it everyday but now I've cut back tremendeously. But I am so intrested in the ponytail rollersets. 
I would love to wear my real out...well in a bun but i'm scared of over manipulation and just touching my hair. 
How does the ponytail rollerset benefit you??


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 22, 2012)

Nix08 - Hey Bud!  Let's play a game:  

You know you're 10 weeks post relaxer when ________

*You're BSL, but your newgrowth shrinks your hair back to APL

*Hair pins get lost in your hair

*When you can put a comb in one side of your hair while you're doing the other side and the comb does.not.move.an.inch

*You begin considering ending your stretch and relaxing

*Cowashing is so much fun.....until you have to detangle 

*Coworkers ask "Are you _sure_ you're not natural?  I've _never_ seen relaxed hair that looks like yours


----------



## miss_cheveious (Mar 22, 2012)

TheNDofUO Aww thank you  so sweet!

Why would you chose to trim 4 weeks after your relaxer? Wouldn't you get a more even result doing it all on the same day or close to, I would think..

I rocked a braidout today, my aunt made jokes to my mum (over the phone) about how I shouldn't leave my house like that, but I sent my mum pics and she had to agree that it looked nice. 

Have you considered getting a shower filter? I'm so curious about what impact it could make, especially with the hard water we have over here.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 22, 2012)

sunnieb I'm not too good at this BUT I am always up for fun and games


You know you are 10weeks post when:
Dd throws you a ball, you miss the catch and when it hits your head it doesn't hurt

You find your fingers playing in a good inch of curls and they feel so nice 

You think, nah I don't think going natural is for me

You falsely think that when you eventually relax your shrinkage will stretch to waist length




sunnieb said:


> Nix08 - Hey Bud!  Let's play a game:
> 
> You know you're 10 weeks post relaxer when ________
> 
> ...


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 22, 2012)

Nix08 - you did great!   I thought of another one!

You know you're 10 weeks post relaxer when you stand under the shower and you don't feel the water on your scalp.  You have to literally "open" your hair to let the water in!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Mar 22, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> @Nix08 - you did great!   I thought of another one!
> 
> You know you're 10 weeks post relaxer when you stand under the shower and you don't feel the water on your scalp.  You have to literally "open" your hair to let the water in!




Now this drives me crazy. I have to put in work just to get my scalp wet.

My shrinkage goes from BSL to SL

I had my hair gelled in a ponytail and the person I was talking to, that was natural, thought I was natural.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 22, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle,
> I like your regimen, don't tweak it. Let me know how your hair responds. Your NG will definitely be softer and more manageable with CW every 2-3 days. You have some yummy products that I want to try.
> 
> I was CW every 2-3 days. I just got cornrows done in a beehive pattern to wear under my wigs. So it'll be a while before I get to run a comb or brush through my hair. I'm trying to finalize a regimen for my hair while in cornrows. I'm leaning towards KISS.
> ...



xu93texas,

I think you should KISS while in breads but doing too little is problematic as well.  I plan to use my AE garlic treatment after my relaxer.  I'm a product junkie that's trying to recover...I went and bought the Aphogee provitamin leave-in today knowing good and well I didn't need it, SMH!


----------



## TeeSGee (Mar 22, 2012)

nazjha said:


> Thats how many times I moisturize and seal in a week. I say I was slacking because i used to do it everyday but now I've cut back tremendeously. But I am so intrested in the ponytail rollersets.
> I would love to wear my real out...well in a bun but i'm scared of over manipulation and just touching my hair.
> How does the ponytail rollerset benefit you??


 

nazjha I love ponytail sets, it has been so good for my hair, reduce usage of direct heat, low manipulation and my hair stays moisturized longer. b4 i would blow dry and flat iron wkly and although i retained length, my hair was really dry, and since i've been rollersetting with each wash, my hair is so much healthier. check out the rollersetting challenge, there are so many tips over there.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 22, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas,
> 
> I think you should KISS while in breads but doing too little is problematic as well. I plan to use my AE garlic treatment after my relaxer. I'm a product junkie that's trying to recover...I* went and bought the Aphogee* *provitamin leave-in* today knowing good and well I didn't need it, SMH!


 
Let me know how you like it.


----------



## TeeSGee (Mar 22, 2012)

Tomorrow i plan to clarify, follow up with moisture poo, then a light protein, will be trying sebastain penetraitt, then Moisture DC with Kenra MC. I plan to pony rollerset then put my hair up for work.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Mar 23, 2012)

miss_cheveious Oh! I should have explained. I'm trying to cut away damage slowly. I don't want to lose length but my ends are not good.

I doubt I'll be getting a shower filter especially as I'm going to uni in September and I'm already very poor. But I use Creamy Aloe shampoo every 4 weeks


----------



## TheNDofUO (Mar 23, 2012)

You know your 10 weeks post when:

-you pretend your fingers are a scissors and you're big chopping (or maybe that just me)
You make everyone feel your curls
Your relaxed hair looks so tired compared to your curls
-and yet you still check and remind yourself of your next relaxer date
When you celebrate stretching milestones
When you use a moisturising DC and psychotically focus on your new growth because you know that ish gets DRY.
When you think - if I just flat iron now and not wash for 2 weeks and can relax at 12 weeks post without having to deal with my super napps.


----------



## miss_cheveious (Mar 23, 2012)

TheNDofUOl That was *Me* in 2010! It's alright girlie, it will probably be less than you expect. I did trims with every relaxer but I only relaxed 2/3 x a year. I just got it over with on relaxer day but I then kept my hair under wigs so it wasn't the biggest issue. 

Ah your off to Uni, I just graduated (well in June), if you work part time you won't be poor. Promise!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 23, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> sunnieb I'm not too good at this BUT I am always up for fun and games
> 
> 
> You know you are 10weeks post when:
> ...



This is hilarious!!  I always set myself up for a let down on relaxer day.  I somehow allow myself to believe i'll magically have at least  six more inches...in my mind only because realistically I know it ain't so.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Mar 23, 2012)

*You know you're 10 weeks post when you . . .*
moisturize your new growth, but you can't tell the difference.  
you have to mentally prepare yourself and sike yourself up before attempting to detangle.
your hair looks nice on the outside but you know what's really going on underneath.
you know better than to attempt to style your hair.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 23, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:


> *You know you're 10 weeks post when you . . .*
> moisturize your new growth, but you can't tell the difference.
> you have to mentally prepare yourself and sike yourself up before attempting to detangle.
> your hair looks nice on the outside but you know what's really going on underneath.
> you know better than to attempt to style your hair.



Onhergrind09 - I'm feelin' all of this right now!  I need to go cowash, but I don't _feel_ like it.  

I'll mope around another hour or so and go do it.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 23, 2012)

Since nobody will have me I'm e-forcing my way up in the Nix08 and sunnieb buddy circle. I'm 13 weeks post. Will TU next week at 14 weeks post.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 23, 2012)

divachyk -  girl, you know we'll take you in! 

I still haven't cowashed.......


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Mar 23, 2012)

divachyk I would've added you as a hair buddy


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 24, 2012)

I finally cowashed with HE LTR.  I'm airdrying now.  I had to bust out my detangler though:







My newgrowth was NOT playin'!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 24, 2012)

It's hard to find a buddy on here because you got to scroll down a lot to see how much post we are just to find out later on down the post they have a buddy


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 24, 2012)

Lilmama1011 - just post how many weeks post you are and let somebody "grab" you.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 24, 2012)

Im nine weeks post plan to relax the Friday coming up


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 24, 2012)

divachyk you're here


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 24, 2012)

xu93texas,

I am actually excited about co-washing today!  I'm going to wait until this evening after I get my daughter out my hair, lock myself in the bathroom, put Kem on shuffle and take my sweet time.  I'll make four sections, condition with the relaxer/color brush getting every square inch of my NG.  QUESTION: Can I steam like this or should I just DC overnight? Which do you think will have the greatest DC and NG softening benefits?  I've only steamed after a wash with DC.  

I am so hairstyle challenged and now i'm just tired of looking at it. All I know how to do is do a low bun, phony-pony or braid down the middle but now that my nape is braided vertically, my styling choices have greatly decreased to just phony-ponys or low tired looking bun.  Do you have any suggestions?  

How about you?  What are your weekend hair plans?  BTW, what kind of wigs do you wear and where do you buy them.  I want a full wig or breads but the later eat my hair up so that's not an option.  I need a wig consultant, LOL!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 24, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> I finally cowashed with HE LTR.  I'm airdrying now.  I had to bust out my detangler though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you use this detangler after your leave-in conditioner or before?  I am having to pull mine out as well and have been wondering if it's best to put my leave-in on first?.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 24, 2012)

10 weeks post...I have the front hairline (with a side part) in 2 flat twists a bun and a hair stick....It looks very 'lovely'


----------



## TheNDofUO (Mar 24, 2012)

miss_cheveious 
I'm hopefully working with the Olympics in the summer so i wont be poor then. Gonna buy mountains of hair toys!

I'm currently roller setting and crossing my fingers about them. It's always hit and miss. Let this be a hit! I have to sleep in them though. Which is FUN!

Do you roller set?


----------



## TheNDofUO (Mar 24, 2012)

miss_cheveious the fun is sarcastic. I now realise that it may not have been conveyed well


----------



## miss_cheveious (Mar 24, 2012)

TheNDofUO Haha. Rollersetting and I aren't really friends like that. I seem to lose more hair then when airdrying or wet styling. I do like the results, but I think I've only had good results twice myself. 

Hoping this set is a hit for you! 

Olympics will be an amazing work opportunity for you!

Should be doing my corrective this week, kinda mad that my previous relaxer didn't take as its bloody hard and expensive to get Mizani Butterblends round here.


----------



## Gemini350z (Mar 24, 2012)

I am around 6-7 mos post...and I dont know what to do.  I miss having straight edges so badly.  I have been weaved up for most of the time.  I had an issue with one side of my hair growing faster than the other...

I really am not sure if I want to relax or transition...HELP!!!


----------



## TheNDofUO (Mar 25, 2012)

miss_cheveious the roller set was good at first but I think I sabotaged it by over finger combing it. So I wore it in a pony... That I later turned into a bun

My hair must really be healthy now because my curls are really popping... You know, the ones mid-strand in random parts of my head from almost a year of under processing There's a bit that's natural. I think I missed a spot


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 25, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Do you use this detangler after your leave-in conditioner or before?  I am having to pull mine out as well and have been wondering if it's best to put my leave-in on first?.



KiWiStyle - I use the detangler after my first two leave-ins (ORS Carrot Oil & NTM).  Then I use Rusk Smoother and put on my scarf for airdrying.

I'm feeling very hair lazy, but I've got to do a dc tonight...

Lilmama1011 - will you be my buddy?  I just turned 10 weeks post, so we are pretty much right there together.


----------



## miss_cheveious (Mar 25, 2012)

I cracked up at that "natural" bit!!!

Glad your rollerset came out nicely. I'm currently airdrying, planning to flat iron my bangs tomorrow morning to somewhat hide my fuzzy edges.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 25, 2012)

1 week post, nothing to report.  been wearing a bun.  will wash on tuesday.  back to the bun.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Mar 25, 2012)

I just dawned on me that I'm a little over 14 weeks post. 2 more weeks to go! I can do this! I think. LOL


----------



## Raspberry (Mar 25, 2012)

sunnieb I swear I can't get Mane & Tail Detangler to work for the life of me... I loaded up my hair with like 6 different products after my wash last night trying to find the right detangling combo erplexed The only thing that ended up doing something was the Hawaiian Silky that's been gathering dust in my closet. At least my twist-out today was super blingy and silky looking.. got lots of compliments, I'm just glad I had something to show for all that work smh.

While I love Rusk Smoother, I'm coming to terms with the fact that Rusk Brilliance keave-in does nothing for my wet hair.. in fact I think it tangled it more (though it claims to detangle). I'm gonna try it for setting my hair at night and if that doesn't work I gotta give it away ... it's a big bottle too *sigh*

I'm going back to basics.. after a wash I'm just gonna put coconut oil on my wet hair and use only one detangler/leave-in and some kind of serum/sealant. That's it.


----------



## bosswitch (Mar 25, 2012)

I just celebrated 12 weeks post, I plan to relax after 16 weeks. 

Hair buddy where are you!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 25, 2012)

Raspberry - Too bad about the M&T Detangler!  If it wasn't for that stuff, I'd relax around 11 weeks post for sure!

If all else fails, I detangle the old-fashioned way: use your fingers to part out a small section, starting from the bottom, slowly work out the tangles with a wide-toothed comb.  Repeat for whole head.  Takes forever, but sometimes products don't work like they should...

And um where's a pic of this "super blingy, silky-looking twist-out"???? ics:


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 26, 2012)

KiWiStyle,

Sorry, I didn't get back to you. It was a long weekend and DH was out of town. So it was me and my 4 kiddos-yeah, I'm pooped. How did the CW session turn out. Too funny about locking the door, I have to do that as well. 

I did manage to sneak in a CW session while my baby napped today. I'm already tired of these cornrows after 7 days. What did you decide to do about DC? Did you use the steamer or overnight? I get the steamer treatment at the salon and I love it. Maybe one day I'll purchase one for home use. 

I'm style challenged as well. That's why wigs work for me. You can go long, short, curly, straight and change your haircolor anytime you want to. IMO, I would go to a local bss and check out some wigs. Try them on before buying. I do this a lot when I find one I like online, but I need to see it in person to determine if it's a winner. I've lost a lot of money behind wigs. I've purchased 11 wigs within the last 7 or 8 months. I threw one away, gave one away, and sold 6 of them. Now I'm down to three and I'm going to rotate them throughout the spring and summer. I also bought a phony bun as well. I'll probably be buying a phony pony this week as well to switch things up. I may also go back to doing bantu-knot outs and braid-outs. Have you done anyone of these?? 

btw, I picked up PM Super Skinny serum this weekend. I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## claudzie (Mar 26, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> I just dawned on me that I'm a little over 14 weeks post. 2 more weeks to go! I can do this! I think. LOL



Ms. Tiki yeah 2 weeks you can do it bring it on!!!   you can definitely make 2 weeks


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok everyone I need help with a decision....I am 10+ weeks now 11 on friday and was aiming for 14 or 15 BUT I'm recalling previous stretches where I ended up underprocessed because the new growth was a bit much to handle for me when I self relax.  SOOOO do I go to say 12 weeks OR push through to 14/15 weeks.  I think I want to be on a 12 week schedule until I get closer to my goal of WL which is still a good 6+ inches way.  BUT I'm not really having hair issues (excessive shedding or breakage) so should I just push through...clearly I'm confused


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 27, 2012)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> Ok everyone I need help with a decision....I am 10+ weeks now 11 on friday and was aiming for 14 or 15 BUT I'm recalling previous stretches where I ended up underprocessed because the new growth was a bit much to handle for me when I self relax.  SOOOO do I go to say 12 weeks OR push through to 14/15 weeks.  I think I want to be on a 12 week schedule until I get closer to my goal of WL which is still a good 6+ inches way.  BUT I'm not really having hair issues (excessive shedding or breakage) so should I just push through...clearly I'm confused



If your not experiencing breakage why not continue ?


----------



## mamaore (Mar 27, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> Im nine weeks post plan to relax the Friday coming up



Lilmama1011 I'LLC be nine weeks post tomorrow. I'm stretching to 12 weeks if I can hold the shedding at bay.

Nix08 how long is your new growth. I can't touchup more than an inch of new growth without experiencing underprocessing.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 27, 2012)

Lilmama1011 and mamaore thanks for responding...this is my exact concern @mamore,  the last time I went about 14 week I ended up under processed and then had to relax at about 8 or 9 weeks to fix it all.  Not pulling on my hair...there is maybe 3/4 of an inch.  Maybe I'm similar to you and can't self relax too much (I don't do the half and half).  Having said that maybe I'll aim for 12/13 (and stick with that).


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 27, 2012)

Nix08  glad you are  staying with it a little longer.

I really don't like my hair at this stage.  But once I hit 12 weeks post, I love it again.  

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 27, 2012)

sunnieb what happens at 12 weeks that makes you like it again? My main problem is that I don't like big hair on me...if I could like it I'd be better off.  I'm not having hair issues just the look

I've decided to relax the weekend of 14/15/16 of April.


----------



## Raspberry (Mar 27, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> @Raspberry - Too bad about the M&T Detangler!  If it wasn't for that stuff, I'd relax around 11 weeks post for sure!
> 
> If all else fails, I detangle the old-fashioned way: use your fingers to part out a small section, starting from the bottom, slowly work out the tangles with a wide-toothed comb.  Repeat for whole head.  Takes forever, but sometimes products don't work like they should...
> 
> *And um where's a pic of this "super blingy, silky-looking twist-out"???? *ics:


sunnieb  I have no excuse.. I just didn't take any pics, I need to get my photo act together.

Im' realizing I need to cowash more after 8 weeks post for more slip. For whatever reason I have a hard time letting go of the shampoo.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 27, 2012)

xu93texas,

It's ok, we all have lives outside of LHCF, although at times it doesn't seem like it, lol.  Please let me know how the PM Super Skinny Serum works for you, I alternate between that, CHI Silk Infusion and the Giovanni Smooth as Silk Serum.  I was a mess all day yesterday, I woke up at 3:30a with a fever and feeling nauseous.  I guess it was one of those 24hr bugs because i'm feeling almost 100% better now...I was soo miserable and my hair... well, my hair was an after thought to say the least but i'm back on my moisturizing and sealing game this morning.  I did CW and steam with the conditioners and oils, rinsed and followed with my leave-in, moisturizer and oils. I also washed in four sections and lost very little hair and even fewer broken hairs, YAY!  I'm convinced I need to CW in sections from 10wks+ or else i'm in breakage city.  Have you ever just rinsed with water just to wet the hair and keep the NG softened?  I tried it the day following my CW and I kinda liked it.  I was being lazy and didn't do the full after CW detangling because I didn't agitate my hair during the "water wash".  I just let the water run down my hair rubbed it and that's it.  I may try it again to see if i'll be adding this to my regimen now that the warmer weather is nearing.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 27, 2012)

Nix08 - lol!  I guess this is why I love my hair again at 12 weeks post.  I lurve BIG hair!

I like my hair to look like a fluffy mane framing my face.  

Today, it's just so blah.  It just sits there.  I had trouble styling it and I need about another 1/2 inch of newgrowth to get my "mane" look.  My edges look like I was shocked with electrity with hairs going all different ways. 

Maybe I'll cowash again tonight if I have time.  Just totally not feeling my hair today.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## nazjha (Mar 27, 2012)

...double post...


----------



## nazjha (Mar 27, 2012)

TeeSGee said:


> @nazjha I love ponytail sets, it has been so good for my hair, reduce usage of direct heat, low manipulation and my hair stays moisturized longer. b4 i would blow dry and flat iron wkly and although i retained length, my hair was really dry, and since i've been rollersetting with each wash, my hair is so much healthier. check out the rollersetting challenge, there are so many tips over there.


 
Been missing in action a bit...um yeah. lol sorry. but anywho were approaching 16 weeks post!!!don't know about you but this is definitly a first for me. i'm curious how have you been wearing your hair through this stretch??
I miss my smooth straight edges...  this bushy curly edges arent working for me!!! Even when i put my edge control on they just revert back after a couple minutes. smh. i thought about relaxing...real tempting but i really wanna see this stretching thing out!!!


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 27, 2012)

Ive been slipping lately, lol

But I am 6 weeks post and will be relaxing on my birthday, April 27 which will be at week 10


----------



## mamaore (Mar 27, 2012)

Nix08 good that you made a decision. 
@y'all it seems the consensus is to ditch the shampoo after 6-8 weeks post and do more cowashing. 

My hair tangled terribly at my last wash. Im yhinking of altering my technuques as i stretch. Any specific techniques you would recommend


----------



## TeeSGee (Mar 27, 2012)

nazjha said:


> Been missing in action a bit...um yeah. lol sorry. but anywho were approaching 16 weeks post!!!don't know about you but this is definitly a first for me. i'm curious how have you been wearing your hair through this stretch??
> I miss my smooth straight edges...  this bushy curly edges arent working for me!!! Even when i put my edge control on they just revert back after a couple minutes. smh. i thought about relaxing...real tempting but i really wanna see this stretching thing out!!!


 
nazjha Hey, I've been doing ponytail rollersets  then saran wrap to get my roots semi straight or flat iron it, just depends, then i place my hair in a cute bun for the wk since my hair has to be pulled back based on my job anyways. as for my edges, i moisturized it really well then add Eco Styler  clear gel on my edges only not throughout the length, once its dried i apply alterna Hemp shine pomade and my egdges looks really sleek and straight and not crunchy.


----------



## nazjha (Mar 27, 2012)

TeeSGee said:


> @nazjha Hey, I've been doing ponytail rollersets then saran wrap to get my roots semi straight or flat iron it, just depends, then i place my hair in a cute bun for the wk since my hair has to be pulled back based on my job anyways. as for my edges, i moisturized it really well then add Eco Styler clear gel on my edges only not throughout the length, once its dried i apply alterna Hemp shine pomade and my egdges looks really sleek and straight and not crunchy.


 
when u do ur ponytail stes, how many ponytails do you make, also do you use rubberbands?? I kind of feel like i'm cheating with stretching when the only hair i am touching is my leaveout. I'm ready to embrace all of this new growth


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 27, 2012)

mamaore I don't have tangling issues so I'm not sure if it's my hair or my technique but I don't detangle before or during a wash. When I get out of the shower I dry my hair with a micro fiber towel (just by wrapping then squeezing my hair) I apply my cream leave in and gleau oil (into a stretch I put the leave in on my finger tips and apply to my roots as well as the length of my hair). I let my hair just hang and as it dries it almost detangles itself. I simply, gently run my fingers through the dry ends and work my way up as my hair dries.  Once my hair fully dries it's detangled and I haven't used a comb (although tonight I tried using a wide rake comb ONLY on my new growth and it worked like a charm)  And I get to play in my hair The benefit of doing it this way is reduced breakage as well


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 28, 2012)

Well how do I post this based on my previous posts without sounding crazy Well I'm among friends here right (Plus I need to write it down to make sure I remember for the next stretch)...... *If it wasn't for this wedding at the end of April I think I could stretch 16 weeks easy* 
I had an aha moment last night...for me there are two hurdles to overcome with a stretch...1 - the line of demarcation and 2 -the appearance. I don't have issues with the line of demarcation (steaming, DC'ing and co washing) but the look was just getting to me. I have a love hate relationship with the comb so I've still been finger detangling. Last night I use my wide rake on my new growth ONLY after I applied my leave ins..simply one gently tug in various sections of my head to stretch out the NG. Then proceeded to airdry as usual..this morning it was PERFECT


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 28, 2012)

KiWiStyle, 
I'm glad you're feeling better. Today, I'll be washing/protein/DC. I took down my cornrows. It lasted 9 days. I tried to make through at least 2 weeks, but I so missed my hair. Anyway, I'll try out PM Super Skinny Serum today. I'll let you know how it turned out. As far as just water rinsing to soften my ng, I haven't tried that. Let me know how it works out for you over the long term. 

I'm starting to have doubts about stretching to 17 weeks on 4/27. My ng is getting really thick. I'll be 13 weeks this coming Friday. I may move my relaxer date up to 15 weeks which will be 4/13. I'm just saying, haven't decided yet. How is your hair doing overall??


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 28, 2012)

Nix08 - you are keeping me inspired.  I still don't like my hair today. 

divachyk -  how are you?

Lissa0821 - did you relax yet?

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 28, 2012)

Ive been feeling like this for about a month, ugh.. Ended up cutting it :|



sunnieb said:


> Nix08 - you are keeping me inspired. * I still don't like my hair today.*
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Lissa0821 (Mar 28, 2012)

sunnieb Yes on Friday, at first I was a little worried that I had gotten it too straight but it is fine.  I washed my hair yesterday and can see plenty of texture.  I am happy with the results, I cut off three inches in January and gained a full inch back in March.


----------



## TeeSGee (Mar 28, 2012)

nazjha said:


> when u do ur ponytail stes, how many ponytails do you make, also do you use rubberbands?? I kind of feel like i'm cheating with stretching when the only hair i am touching is my leaveout. I'm ready to embrace all of this new growth


 

@ nazjha for my ponytail sets i usually section my hair off into 8 sections then i roll it up.. if wearing a protective style is easier for u to manage ur hair, i say leave it alone, if aint broke, don't fix it. I've stretched for 7 mths before so its's easier for me to manage my NG cuz i've gone through this process before.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 28, 2012)

xu93texas,

Don't give up now, you're the motivation behind my decision to stretch to 16wks!  I made 13wks today and i'm feeling optimistic about stretching three more weeks.  We're just going to have to lift each other during these "I must relax now" moments.  Are you experiencing excessive shedding?  Breakage?  If not, let's keep it moving girlfriend.  :sandm:I Won't let you relax no sooner than 16 weeks but i'm rooting for your goal of 17 weeks.  I'm getting anxious as well, my relaxer date is 4/18, which is my 16 weekversary.  So put those braids back in your head and think about other things...like "how about those Bulls...", wait that's me, well you get the point!  

I CW last night and it was FANTASTIC (doing my happy dance in my chair, lol:superbanana!!  So here is what I did and used:

1. Gently finger detangled and parted my hair in 4 sections then clipped while watching T.V.
2. CW with diluted HE Hello Hydration in sections, allowing the water to flow in the direction of my hair in each section then re-clipped.
3. Gently squeezed the dripping water from each section until there was very little and then gently squeezed excess water with towel (hair still clipped in sections). 
4.  Slathered my conditioner oil mix into each section, root to ends.  Condish/oil mix:
Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner
Grapeseed Oil
Apricot Oil
Coconut Oil
JBCO
Emu Oil
5.  Allowed it sit under plastic cap for about 45mins - 1hr.  
6.  Hopped back in shower, rinsed and applied PM Super Skinny Daily Treatment to each section one at a time.
7.  Rinsed the PM Daily Treatment out and squeezed excess water (re-clipped)
8.  Applied Darcy's Botanicals Daily Leave-in and CHI Silk Infusion serum and allowed to air dry (no braids, twists or clips)
9.  Once 90% dried I massaged JBCO to edges, finger combed into low ponytail, scarfed and Goodnight!  Morning: Applied Jane Carter Nourish & Shine and Vatika Frosting.  I told you i'm style challenged so I did nothing but clip in low bun with a Good Hair Day pin.  

The results:  I didn't not lose more than 10-15 hairs and more than half of those was shedded, NO KIDDING!!   I'm left with soft fully moisturized hair and more importantly in a  13wk stretch (beat my record) I have my hair on my head!!  CONGRATULATIONS TO ME!!


----------



## nazjha (Mar 28, 2012)

TeeSGee said:


> @ nazjha for my ponytail sets i usually section my hair off into 8 sections then i roll it up.. if wearing a protective style is easier for u to manage ur hair, i saw leave it alone, if aint broke, don't fix it. I've stretched for 7 mths before so its's easier for me to manage my NG cuz i've gone through this process before.



Up to seven months?? I feel like a interviewer right now but I just can't stop it. After you relaxed after waiting 7 months what differences did you notice in your hair, if there were any??


----------



## TeeSGee (Mar 28, 2012)

nazjha said:


> Up to seven months?? I feel like a interviewer right now but I just can't stop it. After you relaxed after waiting 7 months what differences did you notice in your hair, if there were any??


 
@nazjha LOL , i don't mind.. when i stretched that long it wasn't intentional, just kinda happened, however; my hair thrive, it was a lot healthier, thicker and i was able to see how much length i really gained. so i'm hoping this time its the same results as last.

ETA: I use the silicone elastic bands, the small ones that's for kids and i don't get any breakage, i cut them out or just remove them once my hair is dry.


----------



## mamaore (Mar 28, 2012)

KiWiStyle WTG


----------



## divachyk (Mar 28, 2012)

sunnieb - I'm hanging in there. Had a TU appt scheduled for tomorrow but pushed it to next week. A few things came up that I need to square up first. Last week my hair was being stank a dank dank dank. This week was much better. I used LeKair cholesterol for a mid-week DC and that helped me detangled my ng with ease. I'll be 15 weeks next week. Yikes!


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 29, 2012)

KiWiStyle,

Thanks for the encouragement!! I really needed the "kick in the rear". I had a weak moment this morning. My hair was so puffy after being in braids for 9 days, that I became frustrated with my hair. However, after washing, doing a protein treatment, and DC I feel a lot better. My hair looks I lot better, too. 

Btw, I'm really liking the PM Super skinny serum.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Mar 29, 2012)

I have 1 week and 1 day to go. I'm so ready. Is is crazy that I have a countdown app on my phone? LOL


----------



## Britt (Mar 29, 2012)

How many weeks post are you right now?
I am currently 10 wks post

How long are you stretching?
Would like to stretch for another 6-8 wks. 

Any other info? 

My hair is cut in a short bob which makes stretching a bit more of a pain b/c I can't put my hair in a bun. If I had the length i'd put it in a side bun, which is kinda cute. I guess I could start experimenting w/ braidouts. I would like to be more creative with styles and doing cutesy things w/ my hair. I would ultimately like to relax 3x/yr or every 20 wks or so. Would def like to start doing twist outs/braid outs... learning how to properly use my flexi rods. 

My ultimate goal is to have thicker/fuller hair.. if I remain relaxed I think stretching my relaxers will help me achieve that.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 29, 2012)

How much did you cut KhandiB??


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome Brittster myself, sunnieb & divachyk are in around where you are and stretching for a few more weeks


----------



## Loving (Mar 29, 2012)

shortdub78...how are u doing? I am going on fine. Will be DC with ORS Mayo this weekend and rollersetting at the salon. Actually most weeks I wash my hair myself and go the salon to get it roller set as I am yet to master that technique. What are your weekend plans?


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 29, 2012)

Nix08 – I cut about 2 inches off.  I really needed it my hair was looking like a jelly fish, lol



Nix08 said:


> How much did you cut KhandiB??


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 29, 2012)

Loving said:


> shortdub78...how are u doing? I am going on fine. Will be DC with ORS Mayo this weekend and rollersetting at the salon. Actually most weeks I wash my hair myself and go the salon to get it roller set as I am yet to master that technique. What are your weekend plans?



Loving

not too good.  i sprained my ankle Sunday night, so i haven't been able to get in the shower and wash my hair, but i am going to take a chance today.  i can't take it anymore! i wish i could go to the salon so someone could wash it for me!

i hope your hair turns out pretty this weekend!  i love rollersets!


----------



## Loving (Mar 29, 2012)

shortdub78 That's sad. You have to take it easy! Hope you get better soon.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Mar 29, 2012)

@miss_cheveious Oh! I just was your post now! LOL. I'm roller setting again today as I have a party to go to. Lets see if I can be bothered to take photos. I'm terrible.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 29, 2012)

KhandiB I couldn't see the pic at work but your hair in your siggy looks great!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok, I'm doing much better today!  I'm ready to go full force into being 11 weeks post.  

I cowashed with Garnier Triple Moisture and decided to do a ponytail rollerset.  I'm so glad I did!  My newgrowth is so soft and moisturized!  I will probably do it again tomorrow.

Pics are attached.  I just did my usual half up in a clip, and my hair was still a bit damp by the time I got to work, but I love it!


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 29, 2012)

You're teasing @sunnieb...I can't see the pics

ETA: Ya, patience is a virtue I see them now


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 29, 2012)

Nix08 - I hit the button too quick!  They're up now!


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 29, 2012)

SOOO pretty  I love it


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm soooo happy with my hair now!  I named the first pic "Mass of NG n Tangles".  I was not happy.  I couldn't even get my fingers through it! 

Now it's all soft and manageable!  Ponytail rollersets ROCK! :Copy of 2cool:


----------



## divachyk (Mar 30, 2012)

sunnieb said:
			
		

> I'm soooo happy with my hair now!  I named the first pic "Mass of NG n Tangles".  I was not happy.  I couldn't even get my fingers through it!
> 
> Now it's all soft and manageable!  Ponytail rollersets ROCK! :Copy of 2cool:



sunnieb, you only roll the ends? My hair feels better today also. Past two nights I have moisturizer by using a light application of AOWC.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 30, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> I have 1 week and 1 day to go. I'm so ready. Is is crazy that I have a countdown app on my phone? LOL



How many weeks will you be at TU Ms. Tiki?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Mar 30, 2012)

divachyk I will be 16 weeks post


----------



## divachyk (Mar 30, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> divachyk I will be 16 weeks post



I can't remember, do you self or salon relax? Ms. Tiki 

KhandiB, your hair looks great but I am with you on the need to cut about 2 inches. I will likely cut an inch at a time because I'm chicken.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Mar 30, 2012)

divachyk I'm a self texlaxer. hehe


----------



## divachyk (Mar 30, 2012)

You go Ms. Tiki --


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Mar 30, 2012)

divachyk Thank you ma'am. I do what I can. LOL


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 30, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @sunnieb, *you only roll the ends*? My hair feels better today also. Past two nights I have moisturizer by using a light application of AOWC.



divachyk - when my only care is to stretch my tangly newgrowth, I do 4 ponies and only roll the ends with 1 roller per pony.

When I want a bouncy, roller-set look, I do 2 ponies and put in 4 rollers on each pony rolling them up as far as they'll go.  Like this:















I was 12 weeks post in the pics above.  My newgrowth is still stretched somewhat, but not like when I do 4 ponies.


----------



## JudithO (Mar 30, 2012)

2 weeks post today.... Hoping to go 8 weeks... Newly relaxed... 4b/c really fine hair.

Any buddies?

Plan to go to a salon for the relaxer... because it takes too darn long to neutralize it.. and my hands will be tired... lol... Will take my products there tho...


----------



## divachyk (Mar 30, 2012)

sunnieb, your method seems so much easier. I might try this in the future. I make 4 ponies but I roll and secure rollers to my head vs. letting them hang.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 30, 2012)

What do you all base your scalp with before a TU?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Mar 30, 2012)

Good ole vaseline! I used to have a bottle of scalp protector but I said to heck with it.


----------



## mandii (Mar 31, 2012)

How many weeks post are you right now?
I'm 7 weeks and 3 days post
How long are you stretching?
10 weeks (if my hair and ng will stop fighting each other)
Any other info?
I find that if I stretch too long, this mess will start to break at the demarcation (sp) point.  I had this happen to me a 2 years ago, when I stretched for 20 weeks and I had to get it cut from my shoulders to my ears.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 31, 2012)

divachyk said:


> What do you all base your scalp with before a TU?



Base???  We're supposed to base??? 

I slather my hairline and ear tops with vaseline.  The rest of my scalp is left alone.  I never burn so......


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 31, 2012)

divachyk - I cowashed with HE Hydrolicious tonight and I have my hair in 4 stretched ponies.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 31, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Base???  We're supposed to base???
> 
> I slather my hairline and ear tops with vaseline.  The rest of my scalp is left alone.  I never burn so......


 I do recall that you have a scalp of steel.  My head would be full of scalp burns if I didn't base.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Mar 31, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Base???  We're supposed to base???
> 
> I slather my hairline and ear tops with vaseline.  The rest of my scalp is left alone.  I never burn so......




What the what? *faints* Now playing in my head...fffiiiiirrrreeee! If only I could think of the actual name of the song.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 31, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle,
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement!! I really needed the "kick in the rear". I had a weak moment this morning. My hair was so puffy after being in braids for 9 days, that I became frustrated with my hair. However, after washing, doing a protein treatment, and DC I feel a lot better. My hair looks I lot better, too.
> 
> Btw, I'm really liking the PM Super skinny serum.



xu93texas,

I'm sure i'll have weak moments as well and i'lll expect you to pull me back into gear.  I'm so happy your hair is behaving again, I was getting a little bit worried i'll be finishing this stretch out without a hair buddy.  That PM SSS is the truth!!  

I CW again Friday night and although it wasn't as great as the last one, i'm still happy and feel great about moving on BUT... i'm am getting really tired of looking at and feeling my NG.  I have  4 more CW's and one wash/clarify prior to relaxer day, I don't want to mess with this jungle any longer.  This time I used CHI Keratin Mist Leave-in AND Darcy's Daily leave-in.  The slip was unbelievable but more importantly, I got an ends strengthening treatment into my CW regimen.  My next cw is 4/2 so wish me luck!!  Did you braid your hair back up?  Remember we are in this together, so i'm with you whatever you decide to do.  I'm taking my daughter to the indoor water park next week for a few days during spring break so at least I know I won't be hair obsessing during the week of 4/1-7.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 31, 2012)

@KiWiStyle, 

Hi, Thanks for the encouragement. I'm not going anywhere anytime soon.  I'm sure I'll be needing a few "kicks in the rear" in the future. I'll be CW today and wearing my faux bun and headband. 

I'll probably be braiding my hair up again sometime this upcoming week. This time I'll get a cornrow updo and lay off the wigs for a few weeks. It's really getting hot here in TX. I do need to straighten my hair this weekend because I need to post an "after" picture for the Castor Oil challenge that ends tomorrow. I guess I'll flat iron tomorrow because I won't have time to do it today. 

I'm glad your CW regimen is working for you. I haven't tried the Chi Keratin Mist yet. I do have the Chi Silk Infusion. I also really like the PM SSS. I think that'll be a staple in my regimen from now on. Thanks for your support. How will you style your hair this week? Have you checked out any wigs yet? Have fun with your dd during Spring Break.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, I've come to a decision  I'm relaxing next weekend @ 12 weeks. You see what happened was.....I'm just craving a fresh relaxer  I have issues I know but what the hey....I'm woman and its my perogative to change my mind (a million time)


----------



## Raspberry (Mar 31, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Well, I've come to a decision  I'm relaxing next weekend @ 12 weeks. You see what happened was.....I'm just craving a fresh relaxer  I have issues I know but what the hey....I'm woman and its my perogative to change my mind (a million time)



 Girl it's alright..it's somethin about a fresh relaxer  I can't see myself stretching past 12 weeks either unless it's by accident or it's no big deal.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks @Raspberry for understanding...I'm with you 12 weeks is sufficient for me.  I can go longer without hair issues but I don't like the look nor do I like big hair on me so 12 it is. ..Plus relaxing 4 times a year I think is still pretty honourable

ETA: sunnieb Sorry to let you down buddy


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 1, 2012)

Nix08 Don't feel bad. This is my last 16 week stretch. I'm going to 10-12 weeks from now on.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thx @Ms. Tiki Team 12 weeks


----------



## Queenmickie (Apr 1, 2012)

How are my team 5 weeks doing? I am thinking about a doing a corrective next week. I went 17 weeks last time and put a tablespoon of Castor Oil in my relaxer hoping to slow the process down to deal with all my new growth 

I slowed the process down alright. I was very underprocessed. My five weeks of new growth look like eight today!


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 1, 2012)

divachyk - Yes I had to let it go, my ends were not looking good. About to do a Protien and DC right now and try to decide what PS Im gonna do, tired of braidouts, lol!



divachyk said:


> KhandiB, your hair looks great but I am with you on the need to cut about 2 inches. I will likely cut an inch at a time because I'm chicken.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 1, 2012)

Confession which I rarely do publicly these days --- 

I've had the worst hair issues as of late. I have seen more breakage than I care to admit. My hemline is uneven and see through on the right side. My current breakage is old issues joining forces with stretching to create the perfect storm. I stretched to 16 weeks before without any success whatsoever. Life and  schedule forced me to stretch to 15 weeks this time but I refuse to do  this again. My hair doesn't fair well beyond 12 or 13 weeks. My hair was  doing great up until that point. Weeks 14 and 15 have been quite  disappointing. 

The old issues -- my hemline took a beating last year from a tangling episode that forced me to chop some matted locks. I'm now starting to see how badly my hemline suffered. 

Team 12 weeks at @Nix08 and @Ms. Tiki!


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 1, 2012)

All of the relaxed buddies are here to support you divachyk   You know what caused this so you're hair will be back in no time.  Just so you know, you're hair is still fabulous as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 1, 2012)

@divachyk Welcome to Team 12 weeks. I had a similar issue with tangling not too long ago and my hair is lopsided. Well that and I had an incident of S & D gone wrong. I'm going to even it out bit by bit.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks @Nix08. You are such a great bestie! @Ms. Tiki, do you self-trim? I want to so badly but just can't muster up the confidence. ETA: I have the split ender but I need an actual trim / cut not a simple dusting. The split ender can't handle the issue I'm working with.


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 1, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Confession which I rarely do publicly these days ---
> 
> I've had the worst hair issues as of late. I have seen more breakage than I care to admit. My hemline is uneven and see through on the right side. My current breakage is old issues joining forces with stretching to create the perfect storm. I stretched to 16 weeks before without any success whatsoever. Life and schedule forced me to stretch to 15 weeks this time but I refuse to do this again. My hair doesn't fair well beyond 12 or 13 weeks. My hair was doing great up until that point. Weeks 14 and 15 have been quite disappointing.
> 
> ...


 

@divachyk Girl i understand what ur going through and have been ashamed to publicly admit to it myself, my nape area broke off i think it was due to really tight Flexi-rod sets, not sure if that's the culprit, i've had to cut my hair from MBL to BSL recently which hurts, but i'm on a mission to make sure my hemline is back to near perfection and that i have beautiful MBL hair.. so far i've seen great progress, my nape is now CBL while the rest of my hair is BSL so it looks thin when its down.

So we'll get pass this.. u have alot of knowledge and like @Nix08 said ur hair is still fab.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 1, 2012)

divachyk I have a split ender also but I do minor trims myself. When I hit WL I'm going to the salon and make sure my hemline is all evened out with layers throughout


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 1, 2012)

And like divachyk your hair TeeSGee is awesome  And we're all here for support


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 1, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> And like divachyk your hair @TeeSGee is awesome And we're all here for support


 

Nix08  Thank u for the support and compliment.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you TeeSGee -- we will get past this. Your hair fab!!! My longer side is grazing well beyond MBL but I'm not quite WL. My shorter side is BSL in some places and MBL in others.


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 1, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Thank you @TeeSGee -- we will get past this. Your hair fab!!! My longer side is grazing well beyond MBL but I'm not quite WL. My shorter side is BSL in some places and MBL in others.


 

divachyk Yes we will. I cut it to BSL last month, so I'm really hoping i'll be full MBL by Dec.


----------



## Solitude (Apr 1, 2012)

How many weeks post are you right now?
*I am currently zero weeks post relaxer. I relaxed my hair yesterday. 
*
How long are you stretching?
*I'll relax again in 3-6 months. I'm not really sure. 
*
Any other info?

*Nope, except that I'm going to work on air-drying more and deep conditioning like crazy. Oh, and I almost transitioned, but randomly changed my mind yesterday and relaxed . I love how my hair came out. I was texlaxed for a looooong time, like over 2 years, and that caused me crazy breakage, so I'm back to bone-straight .*


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 1, 2012)

Solitude - I need to work on air drying too. 
and in all other aspects, I've been slipplin lately!
Hope to get back on track!
Good Luck on 3-6 months!!



Solitude said:


> How many weeks post are you right now?
> *I am currently zero weeks post relaxer. I relaxed my hair yesterday.
> *
> How long are you stretching?
> ...


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 1, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Well, I've come to a decision  I'm relaxing next weekend @ 12 weeks. You see what happened was.....I'm just craving a fresh relaxer  I have issues I know but what the hey....I'm woman and its my perogative to change my mind (a million time)



I just realized that we are both relaxing next weekend.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 1, 2012)

claudzie Are you relaxing next weekend? What are your plan for your final week? I'm doing a HOT tomorrow with a CO wash and DC. Then Wed I'm going to DC with Megatek for some extra protein. I just did a 2 step 2-3 weeks ago so it's too early to do another.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 1, 2012)

Solitude - welcome back to the relaxed life my dear!!!! Will you be visiting the boards more often now?


----------



## Solitude (Apr 2, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Solitude - welcome back to the relaxed life my dear!!!! Will you be visiting the boards more often now?



divachyk

Yes, I need to get re-focused on healthy relaxed hair and the length goals I had before I got off-track. 

I checked out fgrogan and shorty2sweet's updates on YouTube and they were both really inspiring . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NrEqQ09NE0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErtL...DvjVQa1PpcFO7FyzDMK1xqqvHWi10Nr646qzi6-MATqw=


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> I just realized that we are both relaxing next weekend.


 
@Ms. Tiki  Let the itching begin

ETA: Proteins used since friday: keratin, milk, glyco, SAA and soybean. Today I plan to use almond and collagen protein. I'll limit my oil rinses to the length of my hair and do my final cowash tuesday. Relax on thursday


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 2, 2012)

So that means Ms. Tiki, divachyk and maybe claudzie will be posting in the relaxer reveal thread


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 2, 2012)

sunnieb & Nix08 yal are my buddies too!

April 6, 2012 will make me 9 weeks post

How many weeks post are you right now? 8 weeks

How long are you stretching? 20 weeks until June 22, 2012 that is the end of my GHE challenge, that I am so excited for!!!!!!

I am not having any issues beside the new growth being out of control lol

Any other info? So stoked.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi DivaJones welcome to the party


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 2, 2012)

DivaJones - hey buddy!  How is your hair doing this morning?

Nix08 - congrats on your 12 week stretch!  I know what you mean about craving that fresh relaxer.  There's just something about it.

divachyk - sorry your hair is being difficult.  How is everything?  You okay?

Ms. Tiki -  now that song is in my head!  

Not sure why I don't burn with relaxers, I never have.  That's why I love them! 

My 11 weeks post hair is doing great!  I'll definitely have to airdry in stretched ponytails until I relax, but I love my thick newgrowth!

I haven't bought my relaxer yet.  Still planning to relax on April 28 or 29 @ 15 weeks.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 2, 2012)

This is such a great idea for a thread! I'll be back with more info


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 2, 2012)

xu93texas,

Ok hair buddy, how did your CW do this weekend?  I am getting the itchies to relax...i'll be 14 weeks on Wednesday, my original date.  On the side note, my silk headbands came in the mail today so now I can feel comfortable about having a headband on all the time without causing damage.  We're leaving in the morning for the water park and i'm soo not wanting to get in the water and having to deal with my hair.  I need to be in a controlled environment with "ALL" my equipment.   Thankfully it's really just a short day trip...leave on Tuesday morning and return sometime on Wednesday.  Real talk, if you're thinking of caving in...I just might be right there with you...whatcha think?


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 2, 2012)

KiWiStyle, 

My CW came out really good. I bought a new leave in and new condition from Ulta on Friday night, so I can't wait to try those out tomorrow when I CW. Ok, so do you need a "kick in the rear" now?  Just kidding. I'm actually ready to relax as well. My last visit to my stylist was on 3/02 and I'm so ready to get a "real do" ,KWIM? My grays are popping and it's time to get my black rinse. I know when I get in that chair she gonna be like "It's time to get a relaxer". Yeah, I think I've changed my mind about stretching beyond 13-14 weeks. When are you thinking about relaxing?? This week or next week?? I'll be 14 wks on Friday and I'm down. I originally planned on relaxing on 4/6 before the evolution of this thread. Anyhoo, let me know b/c it's Easter weekend and ya know these stylists are going to be busy.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 2, 2012)

xu93texas,

Let's do it!!  We can be losers together, LOl!!  My stylist is going to think..."I wish this chick will make up her mind".  Oh well,  I can relax anytime next week, I have to be sure to get my hard protein in at least 5 days prior to relaxer.  So if I do my treatment on Thursday (4/5), I can safely relax on or after 4/10.  I'll be 15 weeks on 4/11 and you on 4/14, right?  So how about it Chica?


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 2, 2012)

KiWiStyle,

Sounds great! Next week it will be.  I'll actually be 15 wks on 4/13. So, I'll set up my appt. for that day.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 2, 2012)

xu93texas,

YAAAY!!!  I'm so excited!  I'm waiting for my stylist to confirm an appointment between 4/11-4/13. Are you doing a heavy protein treatment?


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 2, 2012)

KiWiStyle, 

I do a weekly protein treatment with Aphogee 2 min or Joico K-Pak. I use Joico before a relaxer and about 4 days after a relaxer. I had a hard protein treatment (Dudley's DRC 28) done at the salon on 3/2 and I usually do that every 8 weeks. I should be good. What do you use for your hard protein treatment?


----------



## divachyk (Apr 2, 2012)

sunnieb, TU is Wed.  Thanks for checking on me.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 2, 2012)

xu93texas,

I use Aphogee 2-step and usually every 6 weeks but it's been at least 8-10 since my last one.  I also rotate AOGPB, Aphogee 2 minute reconstuct and Joico K-Pak Reconstruct but it's been a while since I used the last two.  In preparation for 'THE DAY" I'm going to prepoo with a moisture conditioner and oils, clarify with Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat Invigorating Shampoo (this stuff makes my scalp feel AMAZING!!), then steam with Kenra MC mixed with Grapeseed oil, Apricot oil and EVOO and air dry in my usual low ponytail.  At this point I "plan" to leave my hair/scalp alone until relaxer day if I can hold out...CW is very addicting.  What do you use to protect your strands?  I think might use my Hollywood Beauty castor oil, it's a petroleum/mineral oil based product.  My stylist usually base my scalp pretty well so no worries there.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 2, 2012)

KiWiStyle,
I usually do my last wash 4-5 days prior to relaxing. My scalp is sensitive, so I don't touch it at all after that. I have to remember to stop using my growth aid oils that contain sulfur a week prior to relaxing. I plan on doing a rollerset so I won't touch my hair before my TU. The night before, I base my scalp, edges, and nape with that Summit pre-relaxer base. I usually coat my strands with a cheap conditioner and coconut oil.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 2, 2012)

KiWiStyle - where did you buy your silk headbands?  Sounds perfect for summer!


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 2, 2012)

Im so trying to fight, but Im so tired of fighting, lol!

I am 7 weeks post and I want to slap it on man!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 2, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> KiWiStyle - where did you buy your silk headbands?  Sounds perfect for summer!



sunnieb,

I ordered them from an Etsy seller name Wasijiru.  I love them!   I love that the the bands with a pattern is reversible with a solid color on the back for versatility.  http://www.wasijiru.etsy.com.  The scarves I ordered are silk but I just noticed the headbands are satin though one of the bands is silk.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 3, 2012)

xu93texas,

Looks like we're both getting our creamy crack fix on 4/13!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 3, 2012)

KiWiStyle, 

Nope!  I had to get in on 4/12. I just finished playing text tagging with my stylist a few hours ago. So, I'll be relaxing at 14 wks, 6 days.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 3, 2012)

Just got a relaxer today, who wants to be my buddy, well yesterday I did so I one day post lol


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 3, 2012)

xu93texas,

Yeah, I gave my stylist a choice from 4/11-13 since this was my 2nd time rescheduling and wouldn't you know it, she gave me the latest date, lol.  Oh well, at least it's first thing in the morning.


----------



## claudzie (Apr 3, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> claudzie Are you relaxing next weekend? What are your plan for your final week? I'm doing a HOT tomorrow with a CO wash and DC. Then Wed I'm going to DC with Megatek for some extra protein. I just did a 2 step 2-3 weeks ago so it's too early to do another.



oh yes completely forgot . That means i need to take out my braids and do an intense protein treatment, i'm thinking ors hair mayo mixed with egg and a little keracare humecto followed by some ao white carmelia moisturizing conditioner. Im yet to figure it out with my last minute self. Are u itching to relax yet? do you have a lot on new growth?


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 3, 2012)

@Lilmama1011 come thursday night I'll be freshly relaxed Oh and don't forget to post in the relaxer reveal thread


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 3, 2012)

claudzie I've been ready to relax since 11 weeks post. My new growth is out of control. I put a pic on my blog at 11 but I will put up a pre and post texlax pic. If my head wasn't itching I would relax today. I want to see my length


----------



## Lynnerie (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello niqu92 and Aggie

How everything going with your hair? I ended my stretch on 4/2. 16 weeks post. I discovered that unless I plan on transitioning I cannot stretch that long. Because I was coming out of my sew-in I had shed hair for DAYS and detangling was a nightmare. My hair looked a hot mess so I wore a wash n go- bad idea. I need to keep my hair straight if I'm stretching. I plan to go 12 weeks this time. 

I'm wearing my hair straight and in a bun in the meantime. Any updates with you ladies?


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok, all y'all gettin' on my nerves! 

Me and my newgrowth are friends, but now reading this thread makes me want to relax!  I, even dreamed about relaxing last night!  I was running my fingers through my hair and could actually feel my scalp. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 3, 2012)

sunnieb


----------



## claudzie (Apr 3, 2012)

Ms.Tiki just checking out you blog now . Yeah that's the excitement of a new relaxer the  length vhecks


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 3, 2012)

Where is the reveal thread?


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 3, 2012)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=561223 Here you go


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 3, 2012)

You're lucky Sunnib - Me and my newgrowth are NOT friends, she is being very mean to me right now 



sunnieb said:


> Ok, all y'all gettin' on my nerves!
> 
> Me and my newgrowth are friends, but now reading this thread makes me want to relax!  I, even dreamed about relaxing last night!  I was running my fingers through my hair and could actually feel my scalp.
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 3, 2012)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=561223 Here you go



Nix08 - you are SO not helping me keep going with this stretch!

KhandiB - when are you relaxing?  Sounds like you are past being ready.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 3, 2012)

sunnieb .... what a buddy I've turned out to be


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 3, 2012)

Loving
what week are we on?


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 3, 2012)

Sunnib - Im only 7 weeks right now, which has me thinking maybe my last relaxer didnt take that well because I have sooooo much new growth!

I will be relaxing most likely next week..



sunnieb said:


> Nix08 - you are SO not helping me keep going with this stretch!
> 
> KhandiB - when are you relaxing?  Sounds like you are past being ready.
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Loving (Apr 3, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> @Loving
> what week are we on?


shortdub78....just a mere 3 weeks and 3 days in


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 3, 2012)

xu93texas,

So I'm sitting here in my hotel room and all I'm thinking of is how badly I want to go home and wash and apply my protein treatment.  I did notice a little breakage small pieces before arriving here at the water park.  Well, I didn't intend to get my hair wet in this uncontrolled environment but I flipped over while trying to get in my boat in the lazy river, lol!  I HAD NO CAP ON!!  NO SHAMPOO!  The only shampoo in sight is the hotel shampoo and I dare not use that with out my equipment to properly detangle.  Now I have to wait until tomorrow night to wash This chlorine out.  I did run water over it while it was in a ponytail holder to prevent tangles and knots.  I then applied my vatika frosting.  Now I'm noticing small and longer broken strands...please lord, let it just be paranoia.  Do you think I'll be fine until tomorrow night?  HELP!!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 4, 2012)

KiWiStyle,

Ok, I'm laughing at you! Aint't no way I could leave my house w/out my arsenal of products, especially going in or near water!  

All jokes aside, I think you should be OK. Just make sure you clarify when you get home. Please don't stress out about how many hairs you see. My hair has been doing the same thing lately. It seems like when I touch it, I see two or three strands. Don't worry, one more week to go!


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 4, 2012)

I co-washed last night and my NG has relaxed a lot!  Im not generally a co-washer, but this changed my mind, I may be able to stretch longer now based on how my hair looks today


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 4, 2012)

KhandiB said:


> I co-washed last night and my NG has relaxed a lot! Im not generally a co-washer, but this changed my mind, I may be able to stretch longer now based on how my hair looks today


 
I know what you mean...my hair feels perfect today BUT I'm still relaxing on thursday night


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 4, 2012)

I wanted to wait til my birthday April 27th, thats not gonna happen 
I will relax next weekend 


Nix08 said:


> I know what you mean...my hair feels perfect today BUT I'm still relaxing on thursday night


----------



## niqu92 (Apr 4, 2012)

im sitting under the dryer doing my first self rollerset im so nervoooouus cause i usually go to the salon and do it  so i hope it turns out well lol
i spent the past 2wks doing braidouts and i realized that i just need to stick to rollersets because braidouts, although they look good, made my hair dry and it was breaking like cRAZY with rollersets my hair is soft, moisturized, and its low manipulation for the whole week


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 4, 2012)

I finally got really good results from airdrying yesterday. so since it's warming up, i think i'll start co-washing then airdry instead of rollersetting. 

Can u ladies Nix08, @sunnieb, @divachyk plz recommend a really moisturizing co-wash conditioner and list ur steps plz. still not sure how to go about doing it. thank u


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 4, 2012)

@TeeSGee
I get in the shower (I do not detangle first)..Wet my hair thoroughly, apply my first lather of conditioner (I use a discontinued line for my first lather (so nevermind that)) but sometimes I use Millcreek Biotin conditioner (when I want protein) rinse then apply oil if I'm doing an oil rinse (I recommend you try it...I love it) then apply AOHSR or AOWC and let that sit while I cleanse myself then rinse from head to toe. Squeeze the water out of my hair wrap in a microfiber towel and get dressed. Add my cream leave in (beauty without cruelty) and a couple drops of oil (Gleau oil blend) and that's it....I finger comb/detangle as my hair is air drying. However at 10/11 weeks post I use my rake comb to stretch out my new growth and proceed to finger detangle 
ETA: being sure to smooth my hair as I go.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 4, 2012)

TeeSGee - welcome to the wonderful world of cowashing!

I think the most moisturizing conditioner I use is a toss up between HE Hydrolicius and HE Touchably Smooth with Hydrolicius slightly in the lead.

To cowash, here's what I do:

Totally wet my hair until every inch is sopping wet.  Gently squeeze ends to get rid of excess.

Slather on conditioner.  I'm very heavy handed.

Put on plastic cap and finish shower duties.

Rinse with lukewarm water while gently combing with shower comb.  Running water helps me get the tangles out.

Lightly blot with towel and set hair for airdrying.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 4, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @TeeSGee
> I get in the shower (I do not detangle first)..Wet my hair thoroughly, apply my first lather of conditioner (I use a discontinued line for my first lather (so nevermind that)) but sometimes I use Millcreek Biotin conditioner (when I want protein) rinse then apply oil if I'm doing an oil rinse (I recommend you try it...I love it) then apply AOHSR or AOWC and let that sit while I cleanse myself then rinse from head to toe. Squeeze the water out of my hair wrap in a microfiber towel and get dressed. Add my cream leave in (beauty without cruelty) and a couple drops of oil (Gleau oil blend) and that's it....I finger comb/detangle as my hair is air drying. However at 10/11 weeks post I use my rake comb to stretch out my new growth and proceed to finger detangle
> ETA: being sure to smooth my hair as I go.


 



sunnieb said:


> @TeeSGee - welcome to the wonderful world of cowashing!
> 
> I think the most moisturizing conditioner I use is a toss up between HE Hydrolicius and HE Touchably Smooth with Hydrolicius slightly in the lead.
> 
> ...


 
Nix08  and sunnieb Thank u for such a thorough explanation. This was very helpful. i i'll start cowashing this wknd and my do it 3x/wkly.
Do u guys DC before cowash as well? I'll check out oil rinsing as well, seems like it would be yummy on the hair, any specific oil recommended for this.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 4, 2012)

I want in, hope its not too late! I need a/some buddy (buddies)....

*How many weeks post are you right now?* 10 weeks 4 days

*How long are you stretching?* My aim is 26 weeks, I realized that my hair was stronger and healthier when I did 6 months stretching. 

*Any other info?* I stopped doing the 6 months and went to the 3-4 months and my hair was thinning over time. It was either the timming or the Mizani being too strong because I use to use the DE at the salon. But anywho I am in Sengalese Twist at the moment and those have been in for 6 weeks so far and I am trying to make it to 10 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 4, 2012)

TeeSGee said:
			
		

> Nix08  and sunnieb Thank u for such a thorough explanation. This was very helpful. i i'll start cowashing this wknd and my do it 3x/wkly.
> Do u guys DC before cowash as well? I'll check out oil rinsing as well, seems like it would be yummy on the hair, any specific oil recommended for this.



Nope, I have cowash days and dc days.  One of the things I love about cowashing is how it slides in my schedule with no effort.

I'm in the shower anyway, so why not slather on some conditioner.  I airdry while I go on about my business doing house stuff.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have an oil blend of WGO, avocado, hemp, lemongrass, sunflower, olive, vitamin E and flax that I use during my DC and I just use the same oil for my oil rinse. When I get home I change out of my work clothes and will slap some conditioner in my hair while I go about making dinner etc. I then cowash as described above. So that's what I call my simple DC. I do a more in depth DC on weekends with steam. But all of my dc's are on dry hair.


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 4, 2012)

Sunnib - um, I just checked out your fotki, and Im amazed at how you get your new growth to lay like that..

Do you just use your hands to part and smooth your ponytails for the pony rollerset?



sunnieb said:


> Nope, I have cowash days and dc days.  One of the things I love about cowashing is how it slides in my schedule with no effort.
> 
> I'm in the shower anyway, so why not slather on some conditioner.  I airdry while I go on about my business doing house stuff.
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Loving (Apr 4, 2012)

WHen do you guys start cowashing? At how many weeks post? I am thinking of incorporating this in my reggie.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 4, 2012)

Loving said:


> WHen do you guys start cowashing? At how many weeks post? I am thinking of incorporating this in my reggie.


 
I cowash starting the day after my relaxer...I cowash almost every day...it's addictive (I just love it)!  This coming from a girl who use to dread washing her hair once a week or less


----------



## Loving (Apr 4, 2012)

Nix08 How do you airdry? In braids, bantu knots or do you let it hang loose?


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 4, 2012)

Loving I let her hang loose


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 4, 2012)

KhandiB - yep, I only use my fingers.  
Since my hair is still wet, it's pretty easy to smooth it down like that.  Also, my ponytails are tight than a mug!  My newgrowth has no choice but to succumb! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks again ladies for responding to my question, it was very helpful and i will definitely  be incorporating Cowashing into my regi, starting this wknd, since i already did my shampoo and DC on tuesday.


----------



## mandii (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm so ashamed.... but i get an "e" for effort.... rip to my new growth, but... viva la creamy crack!!!

1 day post relaxer
stretched for 8 weeks
I'll post pics when I get better lighting...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 4, 2012)

xu93texas,
I made it home!  Without delay, I prepoo'd, clarified, hard protein treatment and now I'm relaxing under my steamer with my DC...I am in hair heaven.  Especially knowing the next time I wash my hair, I won't have nappy roots!!!  Thanks for calming me down, girl I was thinking "what have I done"?!  Anyway I will use Paul Mitchell  Leave-In"The Conditioner", air dry about 75% in low ponytail then add Jane Carter N&S and vatika frosting...DONE!  Wear low bun until relaxer.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 5, 2012)

KiWiStyle, 
I'm glad you're feeling better about your hair. Let me know how it turned out. I'm excited about getting my hair done next week as well. I co-washed yesterday and did a braidout. I love it! I plan to CW again tomorrow and do my final shampoo/protein treatment on Saturday evening and do a spiral rod set to wear until relaxer day.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 5, 2012)

11 weeks 4 days post today

I did a protein dc last night and set my hair to airdry as usual.  Well, I knew my hair was still a bit damp when I went to bed, but  I've always  done that.

I knew something was wrong when I took my bonnet off and my hair just flopped out.   It  was  wet!  Not damp, WET!  Ugh!

I don't know what happened,  maybe because we have cooler weather today???

 So, I'm at work wearing an unplanned wet bun.  Looks fine, but I don't like going out with wet hair! 





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 5, 2012)

sunnieb it looks more than fine BUT didn't you giggle to yourself when your hair as you put it "flopped out" that's one of those... "You know your hair is getting long when moments"


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 5, 2012)

Nix08 - I wasn't giggling this morning, but you are right!  When I was NL, my hair never flopped! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 5, 2012)

Tonight's the night ladies...although I'm feeling VERY lazy to do my relaxer....


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 5, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle,
> I'm glad you're feeling better about your hair. Let me know how it turned out. I'm excited about getting my hair done next week as well. I co-washed yesterday and did a braidout. I love it! I plan to CW again tomorrow and do my final shampoo/protein treatment on Saturday evening and do a spiral rod set to wear until relaxer day.



xu93texas,

With my cw addiction, I might do another moisture cw before the weekend is up but definitely not after sunday.  I want to learn to style my hair so bad, girl all I do is pin-ups and my itty-bitty bun...so boring.  After my relaxer i'm going to try some new styles, I already have everything I need for a roller set.  My new challenge: Master roller sets!!  Rods after I reach APL!!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 6, 2012)

KiWiStyle,
I've been thinking about what to do with my hair after relaxing as well. I'll probably be rollersetting, wearing my phony ponytail and the bun. I've already started watching YT videos on rollersetting. 

I didn't get a chance to cw Thursday, therefore I'll be doing it sometime today. We're going to Six Flags on Sunday and I'll shampoo/protein/DC afterwards. 

Why are you waiting to get to APL before doing rod sets?? I use to do them when I had my hair cut into an EL bob last July. The style would last at least 4 days. I'll be rotating between rods and magnetic rollers.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 6, 2012)

xu93texas,
I've done the yt video thing too but for some reason I was only brave enough to do a ponytail roller set, oh, I tried to roller set my entire head once but it didn't turn out so well so I lost hope.  

I'm waiting to do rods at SL so that I can have length and they'll hang some, not just sitting on top of my head like a TWA, lol.  

I did an oil treatment on my scalp last night (forgot to heat) with EVOO, JBCO, coconut peppermint and grape seed oils, turned my head upside down (read this in an article) for 2-4 minutes, GHE'd and now my head is really tingling.  I think it's a good sign things are working up there because I got the blood really circulating.  I'm going to implement this into my regimen at least 3-4 days a week.  I'll be trying that and I bought new hair/nails pills because I ran out of Nioxins.  Ulta isn't stocking them anymore and I don't want to order them from Amazon so i'm try Phyto Phytophanere Dietary supplements for a while.  I also bought Nioxin Scalp Treatment #4 (at Marshall's ;-)) and want to try this on my front edges, I've had it for a while but I wanted to wait until my next stretch.  My father and maternal grandmother both have the receding hairline so if it's hereditary i'd like to nip that in the bud if possible because this seems to be one of my troubled areas. 

Have fun at six flags, I can't wait until six flags open here.  Last year we didn't do much for fun at all but things will be different this summer...FUN IN THE SUN!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 7, 2012)

11 weeks 6 days post today.....

I cowashed with HE Hydrolicious tonight and my hair felt divine in the shower, but not so much once I was out.  I don't know, maybe I'm over my hair this week.  I was frustrated with detangling even though it wasn't that bad.

I'm so ready for a fresh relaxer!!!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 7, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *How long are you stretching?* My aim is 26 weeks, *I realized that my hair was stronger and healthier when I did 6 months stretching..........**(And not bothering it, like being in a sew-in or braids)*
> 
> *Any other info?* *I stopped doing the 6 months and went to the 3-4 months and my hair was thinning over time. It was either the timming or the Mizani being too strong because I use to use the DE at the salon and my hair was fine.* But anywho I am in Sengalese Twist at the moment and those have been in for 6 weeks so far and I am trying to make it to 10 weeks.


 


KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas,
> I want to learn to style my hair so bad, girl all I do is pin-ups and my itty-bitty bun...so boring.


 
I am 11 weeks post today!

I am so undecided at the moment and I really need you ladies help. Sooo I started my HHJ back in like 2008 and I was going hard with great progress. But after a while I wasnt getting to my STG because someone kept cutting it (not the same person). I kinda got discouraged and backed off my hair and moved on too another hobby which didnt help my hair either. And during that time I also started being a DIY girl (good for my pockets but I guess bad for my hair), as far as relaxers because that was the only thing I went to the shop for.

I am not far from BSL now but I feel that my hair is all thin and I refuse to wear it down for that reason. Mind you even though I have alway been relaxed I *never* wore my hair down besides the day I went to the salon to get the relaxer and maybe a day or two after.

I wanna be able to wear my hair down too, heck! I dont really know if it was the Mizani or the lack of me caring about my hair any more bc of not hitting my upcoming STG (dont get me wrong I was still washing and stuff on a routine, but I wasnt going my DC and treatments). I feel that I am a relaxed head for no reason because no one ever sees it down  IDK whether to keep trying or go on over to the other side Another thing even after I relax my hair is never just really straight, I mean I can only get it straight at the salon. When I am in the shower I sweat bc the water is too hot I am guessing, but thats how I like it (cant be taking no cool showers). I stay in Texas so its always hot here, hell we pushing 85 F....anywho after taking shower and unwrapping its a limp wet mess. I dont know what to do anymore....I am just sad!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 8, 2012)

I am 14w 4d post today and I can't take it anymore:-(.  My NG is very dense and tangles without doing a thing to my hair.  I had planned to CW today but after hand detangling on Friday and putting Darcy's transitioning Creme on my NG, I've decided no more manipulation until after relaxing, which btw, seems ages away but in reality, it's only 5 days away.  My scalp is tender and itches sometimes, it's been 4 days since I shampoo'd and my scalp is begging for some water.  I don't want to touch or look at my hair and if I could get away with it, I would hide my hair until Friday.


----------



## claudzie (Apr 8, 2012)

Now that my braids are out I can feel my new growth in full force!! Arrgh can't wait to relax. Counting down now....


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm 12 weeks post!! 

I moisturized this morning and put my hair in a bun and that's where it has remained all day.  I think I can make it to 15 weeks.  I think I can.  I think I can.  I think I can.

I think all of my buddies have relaxed so I'll just post randomly until somebody "adopts" me.


----------



## miss_cheveious (Apr 8, 2012)

I used the bank holiday weekend to do my corrective. So I'm now freshly relaxed, man I missed my scalp!

TheNDofUO How's things going for you? How many weeks post are you now?


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 8, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> I am 14w 4d post today and I can't take it anymore:-(. My NG is very dense and tangles without doing a thing to my hair. I had planned to CW today but after hand detangling on Friday and putting Darcy's transitioning Creme on my NG, I've decided no more manipulation until after relaxing, which btw, seems ages away but in reality, it's only 5 days away. My scalp is tender and itches sometimes, it's been 4 days since I shampoo'd and my scalp is begging for some water. I don't want to touch or look at my hair and if I could get away with it, I would hide my hair until Friday.


 
Hang in there, girl! Relaxer day is around the corner!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Apr 8, 2012)

sunnieb said:
			
		

> I'm 12 weeks post!!
> 
> I moisturized this morning and put my hair in a bun and that's where it has remained all day.  I think I can make it to 15 weeks.  I think I can.  I think I can.  I think I can.
> 
> I think all of my buddies have relaxed so I'll just post randomly until somebody "adopts" me.



Aww I'm 16 weeks post but I can be your buddy for the next three weeks if u like cuz that's when I'm getting my relaxer! Can. Not. Wait. Lol ahhhh I wanna feel my scalp again and get a comb thru from root to tip.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lavaflow99 (Apr 8, 2012)

I am 13 weeks and 4 days post and trying to stretch to 16 weeks (first time stretching to 16 weeks....I usually stretch to 14 weeks).  I wash/clarify my hair and it was no joke combing that NG after my DC  

Lawd, give me strength to make it to 16 weeks!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 8, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> I'm 12 weeks post!!
> 
> I moisturized this morning and put my hair in a bun and that's where it has remained all day. I think I can make it to 15 weeks. I think I can. I think I can. I think I can.
> 
> I think all of my buddies have relaxed so I'll just post randomly until somebody "adopts" me.


 
I would take you, but your a week older than me LOL


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 8, 2012)

bigbrowneyez - Thanks girl!  I'll stick to you for the next 3 weeks even though you're doing way better than I am.  If I had my relaxer, I would probably relax this week!  I'm holding out because I'm really not having any problems, just getting hair lazy.

ZebraPrintLover - Thank you!  We're still kind of right there together.  I'll keep an eye on your progression.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Ladies -

Is anyone growing out layers? I got my hair cut in layers in January and I wasn't please with it. The stylist did not do a good job and now I'm growing them out. 

What I don't like about layers is the growing out stage when the cut was not precise. I can't wear my hair straight b/c of the different lengths, it doesn't look full. 

I need support. I'm trying to grow it out and then even out my hair in Dec. If I cut now and then try to even it out I will cut too much hair off.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 9, 2012)

xu93texas,

I know...I know.  You see, i'm working on this thing called patience, when I get really close to a goal I get antsy.  Did you cw yesterday?  How are you wearing your hair up until Wednesday?  I can't wait until I gain more length as well as thickness because these tired looking buns are killing my style.  I don't want to wear the fake ones because the stress placed on that one area all the time could cause major breakage on my fine strands.  Wigs make me look weird and braids thin my hair out, though I might be trying the cornrows down the back into a low bun at the end of my next stretch.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 9, 2012)

PinkPebbles said:


> Hi Ladies -
> 
> Is anyone growing out layers? I got my hair cut in layers in January and I wasn't please with it. The stylist did not do a good job and now I'm growing them out.
> 
> ...



i have natural layers.  i made them more pronounced when i trimmed my hair in twists.  i wear curly styles to make it more fuller.  right now, i am wearing my hair in a bun with a part in the middle.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 9, 2012)

Loving
my new growth is starting to sprout out.  i am going to try out Hawaiian Silky 14n1 to help moisturize and soften my new growth. a little goes a long way.  i don't wanna wet my hair with it.  i am still wearing a bun.  hopefully i can have my cast removed this week so i can get in the shower to wash my hair.  i tried the sink last week, and it was kinda tangled.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 9, 2012)

12 weeks and 1 day post

My half up/half down style really hides what's going on just beneath the surface! 




Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Loving (Apr 9, 2012)

shortdub78 I am going through the same thing! I have been using a castor oil mix to massage my hair and it may be making my hair thick and as such my NG, especially the edges, feels rough. 

For the first time I am thinking of co-washing. I bought a cheapie Suave conditioner to try on Wednesday night. I am going to start out with this co-washing thing once a week.


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 9, 2012)

sunnieb - Man, I WISH I could get my hair to look that good with no direct heat ...

Your hair looks great!



sunnieb said:


> 12 weeks and 1 day post
> 
> My half up/half down style really hides what's going on just beneath the surface!
> 
> ...


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 9, 2012)

KhandiB - why can't you???

Your hair is gorgeous in your avi!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 9, 2012)

sunnieb - Never had good luck with how my hair looks rollersetting..
Its weird..

Ill post pics.. I havent given up though!! I found the hard mesh rollers I have been looking for for years and a new hair dryer 



sunnieb said:


> KhandiB - why can't you???
> 
> Your hair is gorgeous in your avi!
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 9, 2012)

KhandiB - I got the look today by moisturizing and putting my hair in two bantu knots.  I haven't taken the plunge to do a full-head rollerset just yet.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 9, 2012)

I was too lazy to texlax this weekend. I'm going to try to do it tonight no later than tomorrow.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 9, 2012)

My newgrowth is acting up!

I cowashed tonight with my Garnier Triple Moisture and it did not penetrate my newgrowth at all!  I kept adding more conditioner, but that was a waste.  My newgrowth felt naked!  Ugh!

Luckily my previously relaxed hair felt fabulously conditioned so I was able to get through the detangling process.  

It's so strange because I just used this last week and it was great!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 9, 2012)

KiWiStyle, 
I cw on Saturday and I shampoo and DC'd today as well as did a protein treatment. My relaxer day is Thursday and I'm cutting it close w/washing today. Oh well. Today, I sported a wig. I plaited my hair up tonight and will wear a braidout Tues-Thurs. I plan to wear my hair down and straight from Thurs-Sunday. I'll clarify/protein/DC on Monday and start doing rollersets. I'm not sure if rollersets are OK for the HYH challenge. If not, I'll be dropping out of that one. I'm tired of figuring out what to do with my NL hair. (I need about 1.5 inches before I'm grazing SL and 2.5 inches for full SL) I'll probably sport my phony ponytail and bun in between rollersets (when I'm feeling lazy). I'm getting ready to go back to work and I won't be wearing wigs to work (only when a hair emergency arises)


----------



## divachyk (Apr 9, 2012)

sunnieb, sorry to hear that buddy. Does your hair tangle much during a stretch? Nix08, how's your hair? Of course my hair is doing outstanding since it's recently TUd.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi guys divachyk like you my hair is doing great...I did leave my conditioner AOHSR in from my cowash last night in my hair to do a pseudo all day DC.  I flat ironed over the weekend and didn't cowash for a couple days so I wanted to up the moisture in my head...My hair was damp this morning (since I fell asleep at about 8:30) but it felt very soft.  I'm kicking myself because I think it would have been good to have added some more conditioner for a real all day DC....yes I'm at work but the AO's seem to go on without residue on dry hair


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 10, 2012)

That happened with me with Silicon Mix..

Im so mad because I spent a lot of money getting the huge container and now it acts like it dont want to work :|



sunnieb said:


> My newgrowth is acting up!
> 
> I cowashed tonight with my Garnier Triple Moisture and it did not penetrate my newgrowth at all!  I kept adding more conditioner, but that was a waste.  My newgrowth felt naked!  Ugh!
> 
> ...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 10, 2012)

xu93texas,

Be sure to base really well, we don't want you to be under processed and have to do a corrective.  I'm in the HYH challenge too and thinking of employing roller sets into my regimen.  I've noticed lots of retention from those rocking them so I want to try something different.  I have not cw or washed since last Wednesday which is a record for me but I just cannot get my self to be bothered with this jungle on my scalp.  Maybe we can join the roller setting challenge...?  I've noticed in the past when I got my TU's, I felt awkward having my hair down and quickly put it back up...do people roller set and then bun??  I also like to do cute up do's when my hair is straight so i'll be doing that to.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 10, 2012)

KiWiStyle, 
Hi, I always make sure to base my scalp very well. Thanks for the reminder. I don't like wearing my hair down or straight as well. I do it for the first 4 days after relaxing, then I'm washing and moving on to something else. I'll try to rollerset twice a week. I'm going to wait to join the rollersetting challenge b/c I'm too wishy-washy about my hair right now. I want to try it out for 3-4 weeks and see what happens. 

Have you thought about how long you'll be stretching after this relaxer??


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 10, 2012)

xu93texas,

I'm thinking of revisiting my usual 12 weeks because the last several weeks have left my hair in a tangled mess after cw/washing and because I don't know how to style my hair in this state, i'm walking around looking a hot  mess.  My silk headbands have saved me this last week.  

I just decided to do anther detangling session with rose water and glycerin to my ng and found a few tangles and LOTS of shedded hair which would have become even more entangled had I decided to wash.  I didn't comb through the ng, just moistened with me mixture and finger combed.  I have it in 4 braided in plats but now I need a hat or something until Thursday, I relax Friday AM.  Now that my ng  is slightly straightened and moisturized, i'm hoping to not have to hurt my stylist for yanking it out.  I love her dearly but she uses a rat tail comb to part through it and it aint nice.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 10, 2012)

KiWiStyle, 

Yeah, I've been going to the same stylist for almost 14 years and she gets on my nerves with them tiny combs. Girl, I bring my HS combs and Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea leave in with me to every appointment.  It's a good thing she uses PM, Joico, and Chi styling products. I'm a bust out my PM SSS on her this week. I can't wait to see how it works on my freshly relaxed hair. 

I'm planning to relax around the middle of July. My goal is to be SL by then and that will be my next length check after I take pics this weekend.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 10, 2012)

divachyk - awwww, you still consider me a buddy even though you relaxed!   Thank you!

KhandiB - Giiiirrrllllllll!  I don't know what my hair was doing last night.  I've used Garnier for years whether I'm 1 day post or 14 weeks post with no problems.  I've been clarifying weekly so I know I don't have build up.  So Iunno.  My hair is just being fussy.

I'm rockin' a sloppy ponytail today so I'll bun her up tonight and see how she's acting in the morning.


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 10, 2012)

sunnieb I cannot explain how bad my hair looks today... 



sunnieb said:


> divachyk - awwww, you still consider me a buddy even though you relaxed!   Thank you!
> 
> KhandiB - Giiiirrrllllllll!  I don't know what my hair was doing last night.  I've used Garnier for years whether I'm 1 day post or 14 weeks post with no problems.  I've been clarifying weekly so I know I don't have build up.  So Iunno.  My hair is just being fussy.
> 
> I'm rockin' a sloppy ponytail today so I'll bun her up tonight and see how she's acting in the morning.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 10, 2012)

^^^Probably looks better than mine!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 10, 2012)

xu93texas,

That's too funny!!  I have yet to bring products with me to my new stylist, not comfortable yet...I've only been going to her since last summer and before that my sister.  My stylist uses pretty decent products and tools so I don't really have to. She is really good, found out about her here on the boards  and she's only about 3 miles from me.  She uses bone combs, Denman brushes, point me toward the mirror when she trims, explain what she is putting in my hair and talks to me about how to take care of my hair and what vitamins I need to take...of course I know all this stuff already but it's great that she knows as well.  She also use a lot of Nairobi products including the relaxer; mild for me.  I am pleased.  

I plan to relax in July as well!  My 11th wedding anniversary is 7/21 and I plan to relax sometime before that.  I'll be 14 weeks on the 20th so probably then, we'll have to see how this ng of mine behaves.  Anyhoo, i'll be rocking four granny plats hidden behind cap until Friday...a hot mess I know.  I scheduled all my appointments starting late Friday afternoon , LOL...i'll be soo confident with my flat straight hair.

ETA:
:update:This just in!!  My stylist just texted me and asked me to come in on Thursday morning :sweet:!!  I'm soo happy I didn't cw today!!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 10, 2012)

KhandiB said:


> That happened with me with Silicon Mix..
> 
> Im so mad because I spent a lot of money getting the huge container and now it acts like it dont want to work :|


KhandiB  if you need to find a home for the Silicon Mix, look me up. 



KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas,
> do people roller set and then bun??


KiWiStyle, I do.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 10, 2012)

divachyk said:


> KhandiB  if you need to find a home for the Silicon Mix, look me up.
> 
> 
> KiWiStyle, I do.



Thanks!  I thought it sounds crazy but that's what I would do if I started roller setting.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 11, 2012)

Absolutely, no way, no how was I gonna comb through my hair today!

I moisturized, fluffed, and clipped back with a flexi 8.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Queenmickie (Apr 11, 2012)

I will be 7 weeks post this weekend, and want to do a corrective. I'm scared though. Can someone help me figure out what to do? I put a tablespoon of Castor Oil and a dollop of Matrix Conditioning Balm in the relaxer:waytogo:
I was so worried I would over process that I went overboard
Now my & weeks post looks like 13. In the meantime I had a breakage in the nape caused by protein overload

I got the protein overload under control with AOWC, AORM, NTM and organic honey.

Should I proceed with a corrective this weekend?
Do I need to do a protein treatment before the relaxer?


----------



## Raspberry (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm all late but I could use a buddy..

*How many weeks post are you right now?*
11
*
How long are you stretching?*
I was supposed to stretch to 12 weeks but I got umm ...sidetracked.. I have an appt on Friday .  


*Any other info? 		*

I've only been relaxed 6 months and the longest I've stretched so far is 10 weeks.. so 11 weeks counts as progress


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 11, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> I'm all late but I could use a buddy..
> 
> *How many weeks post are you right now?*
> 11
> ...




Raspberry,  

I can be your buddy.  I'm relaxing tomorrow morning and plan to stretch until the 2nd or 3rd week in July.  I'm also buddies with xu93texas, she's relaxing tomorrow as well.  So how about it?


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 11, 2012)

Queenmickie - I'm not a fan of doing correctives, but I'm so glad you waited at least 7 weeks before trying to do one.  If you are going to do it this weekend, you definitely need to prepare your hair now.  Be sure you clarify and you can do a light protein dc or even a moisturizing dc.  Personally, I prefer doing a light protein dc 3 days prior to relaxing.  I also do the mid-relaxer protein treatment and another moisturizing dc after neutralizing.

Check out my self-relaxing album: http://public.fotki.com/sunnieb/2011/how-i-self-relax-2011/how-i-self-relax/

Also, do a search for corrective tips from the ladies here.  I'm sure you'll find the info you need.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 11, 2012)

12 weeks 3 days post

I cowashed with HE Touchably Smooth and my hair is happy!  I couldn't make it through the detangling without my M&T Detangler though.  I didn't feel like doing my normal stretched ponytails, so I'm airdrying using the scarf method right now.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 11, 2012)

Tomorrow will be my first wash post TU. I might try sunnieb's ponytail roller set with two ponies.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 11, 2012)

divachyk - you will get hooked on ponytail rollersets if you're not careful!

I've never done a full head rollerset, but I can still get the "look" with my ponies!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 11, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> @divachyk - you will get hooked on ponytail rollersets if you're not careful!
> 
> I've never done a full head rollerset, but I can still get the "look" with my ponies!



sunnieb, I always pony set when setting my hair but I set with doing anywhere from 4 to 6 ponies with putting 2 rollers on each pony. I will try your 2 ponies and 3 rollers per pony to see which gives me the better set.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 11, 2012)

niqu92 and Lynnerie, where are you, my relaxer buddies? I need a little help. I am cutting my hair tomorrow to about 2 inches and texlaxing a little straighter than I was before in about 2.5 weeks to do a corrective at 6 weeks post. My hair is a big knotted mess on the ends. 

I am literally starting all over again for the second time this year and I pray this is the last time too. Now I don't remember when you girls will be relaxing again and I wanted you to please let me know to see if I can line my next relaxer stretch up with yours. TIA


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 11, 2012)

So tomorrow morning I get relaxed and I'm sitting in bed feeling like a kid on Christmas Eve!  I have never been this excited for a hair appointment.  I put in a lot of time and effort and now I'm ready to see the fruits of my labors.  Hopefully I can get to sleep soon soon.  Anyone else feel like this the day before relaxer??  Or is it just me?


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 12, 2012)

KiWiStyle, 
Glad your appointment was moved up a day ahead. My appt. is @4pm. I have another appt. in the morning, therefore I had to braid my hair tonight so I can look decent tomorrow. 

I'm not really excited as I was last week. I'm just tired of thinking about my hair all the time. However, I'm excited to see how much length retained.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 12, 2012)

xu93texas,

I think I'm majorly excited because I get to feel my scalp again and can cw or shampoo anytime I want without worry.  Girl, I really don't give a crap how my hair looks going into the salon, aim just happy I was able to keep my NG relatively stretched without heat so.


----------



## Loving (Apr 12, 2012)

@sunnieb and @Nix08 Do you ladies detangle your hair when cowashing? I tried CW for the first time last night and while it made my hair really soft, I lost a little hair. I was wondering if I shouldn't have detangled but just finger combed while it was airdrying.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 12, 2012)

Loving - I lightly detangle my dry hair prior to cowashing.  When rinsing out the conditioner, I use my shower comb to detangle under the running water.

While airdrying using the scarf method, I lightly comb the back of my hair every 30 minutes or so to prevent tangles.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Loving (Apr 12, 2012)

sunnieb...so I guess there will always be a few strands of hair that will be lost right?


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't detangle before or during my co wash.  When I'm done after applying my leave in and oil I finger detangle as it's drying.  I only lose shed hairs.  When I'm about 8/9 weeks post I will take my wide tooth comb and will only pull through the new growth on wet hair after I've applied my leave ins.  I find that my hair detangles almost on it's own as it dries.  Hope that helps.

Loving


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 12, 2012)

Loving said:
			
		

> sunnieb...so I guess there will always be a few strands of hair that will be lost right?



Yes, because we all lose shed hairs daily.  And the key is that I lightly detangle.  Never be rough.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Loving (Apr 12, 2012)

sunnieb and Nix08 Thanks a lot. I will see how this cowashing thing works. I will probably just do it once a week for now. I am almost 5 weeks post and my NG is starting to kick in so I need to keep it moisturized. 

If I am going to CW, I am going to need to figure out my staple products but yesterday I used a cheap Suave Conditioner and Motions leave in.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 12, 2012)

Loving I use Aubrey Organic HSR/WC and Millcreek Biotin conditioner among others.


----------



## Loving (Apr 12, 2012)

sunnieb What products do you use for your CW?


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 12, 2012)

Loving said:
			
		

> sunnieb What products do you use for your CW?



Loving

Conditioners:

HE Touchably Smooth
HE Long Term Relationship
HE Hydrolicius Reconditioning Conditioner
Garnier Triple Moisture
Garnier Length and Strength

Leave-ins:

ORS Carrot Oil
NTM
Rusk Smoother

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 12, 2012)

Lovin' my hair today!

Team 15 weeks!




Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 12, 2012)

Loving.  my new growth is starting to act up.  i need to cowash.  i might do that on my next wash day.  i tend to lose a small little ball of hair from detangling wet vs finger detangling dry with oil.  but i think i shed a lot.  i can pull out hairs all day from my hair.  it's been that way since i have had children.  but i might do a tea rinse to see if that will help.

also, i am going to go back to the Keracare Leave-in.  that stuff works.  i just left it alone for awhile when i was having my protein overload setback.  using that with the Argan oil is nice.

i really wanna get my moisture/protein balance under control.  but trying to find a stylist help is annoying.  i hate to keep spending money on products trying to figure out what will work.  i would like to just stick to a couple of things.

when do you plan on getting a touch up?  if i can keep this new growth under control, i would like to do it by middle of May or June.  i would really like to go for 12 weeks.

all i do weekly is detangle, dc, wash, air dry, bun, M&S daily.  i haven't flat ironed or blow dried my hair in a long time.  i want this method to work and take me to BSB or longer by the end of the year.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 12, 2012)

shortdub78 check out www.relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com...if I remember correctly she talks about scalp health in the one before this one (it's a blocked site at work) - warning; I could be wrong


----------



## Loving (Apr 12, 2012)

@shortdub78 I am trying to go for 9 weeks this time. I am trying to ease into stretching. Hopefully cowashing can help me get to that point. 9 weeks would be May 12th for me.

I haven't flat ironed or blow dried in a long time either. The last time was December 2 - for a function I was going to. All I do is DC, rinse, and roller set. I apply the DC dry, let it sit for an hour or two, and go to my stylist for her to rinse it out and roller set. My stylist is a gem! 

I might get a shampoo this week though to get rid of some buildup, but that's if the budget will allow it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> shortdub78 check out www.relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com...if I remember correctly she talks about scalp health in the one before this one (it's a blocked site at work) - warning; I could be wrong



i checked it out.  she talked about taking liquid fish oil to help with her health and the health of her scalp.  i am going to start back taking Omega 3 anyway.  want to reduce my chances of high blood pressure.  i haven't been taking my vits like i should.  hopefully with eating raw and juicing that will help get my body on track as well as my scalp.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 12, 2012)

Loving said:


> @shortdub78 I am trying to go for 9 weeks this time. I am trying to ease into stretching. Hopefully cowashing can help me get to that point. 9 weeks would be May 12th for me.
> 
> I haven't flat ironed or blow dried in a long time either. The last time was December 2 - for a function I was going to. All I do is DC, rinse, and roller set. I apply the DC dry, let it sit for an hour or two, and go to my stylist for her to rinse it out and roller set. My stylist is a gem!
> 
> I might get a shampoo this week though to get rid of some buildup, but that's if the budget will allow it.



i need to easy into the stretching as well.  my goal is out of vanity.  i just wanna see how long my hair has grown and have a fresh touch up for the next length check in my challenges!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 12, 2012)

xu93texas,

My hair appointment went very well.  I think I retained most if not all my length!!  It's styled in loose curls so I can't say for sure but I can safely say I grew at least 2 inches!!  my nape hair is growing very nicely so overall I'm happy.  I will post pics in the relaxer reveal thread sometime this weekend after it goes flat.  When will you do your first post relaxer wash?


----------



## Raspberry (Apr 12, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Raspberry,
> 
> I can be your buddy.  I'm relaxing tomorrow morning and plan to stretch  until the 2nd or 3rd week in July.  I'm also buddies with @xu93texas, she's relaxing tomorrow as well.  So how about it?



@KiWiStyle Yea we can be buddies!  




KiWiStyle said:


> *So tomorrow morning I get relaxed and I'm sitting in bed feeling like a kid on Christmas Eve!*  I have never been this excited for a hair appointment.  I put in a lot of time and effort and now I'm ready to see the fruits of my labors.  Hopefully I can get to sleep soon soon.  Anyone else feel like this the day before relaxer??  Or is it just me?



Yaaaasss.. I can't wait until my appt tomorrow afternoon, I'd love to see noticeable length increase, not to mention some air on my scalp lol.  How did your hair turn out?? ETA: Just saw your update above, can't wait to see pics


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 12, 2012)

Raspberry,

That's great!!  I hope everything goes just as you hope tomorrow.  If you see my post just above yours , my appointment went very well and i'm impressed with my retention!  It was a bit dry so I came home and applied a tad bit of QB AOHC and grapeseed oil to my length, and my oh my!  My hair is noticeably thicker and heavier and obviously longer.  I said i'd probably not attempt another 15wk stretch but this is some serious motivation. I can't wait to hear about xu93texas, (my 1st buddy) results!  I think she's getting her relaxer right now.


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm exactly 17 wks post today and my NG is a BEAST so I think i'm gonna relax tomorrow. 

Nix08, sunnieb Can u ladies give me some advice on whether it's ok to relaxed  tomorrow after cowashing on tuesday. I haven't combed my hair since wash day and was wondering if it's safe to do so.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 12, 2012)

@TeeSGee - you should be fine.  I actually cowash the night before relaxing to loosen my newgrowth.  I've never had a problem.

ETA:  The main thing I consider is never relaxing wet or damp hair.  As long as my hair is bone dry, it's good.

I would also recommend you lightly detangle your hair prior to relaxing to get rid of any shed hair you have accumulated.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 12, 2012)

I cowash a day or two before my relaxer with no issues. I also don't base my scalp (I self relax). I do use aloe vera gel on my scalp in the DC immediately following the neutralizing shampoo...just in case.  I truly think you'll be fine  Unless you were really scratching your scalp, like with your nails


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 12, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> I cowash a day or two before my relaxer with no issues. *I also don't base my scalp* (I self relax). I do use aloe vera gel on my scalp in the DC immediately following the neutralizing shampoo...just in case.  I truly think you'll be fine  Unless you were really scratching your scalp, like with your nails



Me either....


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 12, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> @TeeSGee - you should be fine. I actually cowash the night before relaxing to loosen my newgrowth. I've never had a problem.
> 
> ETA: The main thing I consider is never relaxing wet or damp hair. As long as my hair is bone dry, it's good.
> 
> I would also recommend you lightly detangle your hair prior to relaxing to get rid of any shed hair you have accumulated.


 


Nix08 said:


> I cowash a day or two before my relaxer with no issues. I also don't base my scalp (I self relax). I do use aloe vera gel on my scalp in the DC immediately following the neutralizing shampoo...just in case. I truly think you'll be fine Unless you were really scratching your scalp, like with your nails


 

Nix08 sunnieb Thanks for responding. I haven't until just now feel the need to scratch my hair , but i'm resisting the urge. I moisturized my NG yesterday, but i only finger comb so,I'll make sure to comb my NG a bit tonight before bed.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 12, 2012)

xu93texas?

Where is you?  Did you relax today??  I decided to pin-curl my hair up for the night...my first one ever!!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 12, 2012)

@KiWiStyle,
I'm here, girl! My hair looks great. I'm really loving this new relaxer my stylist is using. I think it's called Influance (sp). This is the third application with this relaxer and my hair loves it. I did take pics and I'll post in the relaxer reveal thread tomorrow. However, I'm not happy with the way she styled my hair. My stylist lacks creativity with my hair for some reason. She always styles it the same way each and every time. 

I'm glad your hair appt. went well. That's great that you retained about 2 inches. I think I only got 1.5 inches. I thought I would've had more, but I'm grateful for what I did retain. Let me know how the pincurls come out tomorrow. When are you washing your hair? I'll be washing Sunday night and doing a rollerset.


@Raspberry, Hi! I would like to buddy up with you as well. I hope your relaxer turns out well. How long do you normally stretch?


----------



## Lynnerie (Apr 13, 2012)

Aggie said:


> niqu92 and Lynnerie, where are you, my relaxer buddies? I need a little help. I am cutting my hair tomorrow to about 2 inches and texlaxing a little straighter than I was before in about 2.5 weeks to do a corrective at 6 weeks post. My hair is a big knotted mess on the ends.
> 
> I am literally starting all over again for the second time this year and I pray this is the last time too. Now I don't remember when you girls will be relaxing again and I wanted you to please let me know to see if I can line my next relaxer stretch up with yours. TIA



Aggie I'm sorry to hear you are starting over. Have you cut yet? Can you just cut the knots off instead of chopping 2 inches? I just relaxed April 2nd and that was about 16 week stretch. I'm not stretching that long anymore If I can make it 12 weeks I'll be relaxing June 25. 

I had to do a corrective the second time i texlaxed. Instead of leaving it on 5 minutes I did 7 minutes. Once my newgrowth had the relaxer on for 5 minutes I just smoothed relaxer on the previously relaxed parts for 2 minutes. My advice is to test an inconspicuous part of your hair first just incase it doesnt come out how you like, it will be hidden. Also, being relaxer buddies is cool but if you need to go and relax your hair then please do so. I wanted to stretch 20 weeks but my hair will be a matted tangled mess and any progress I would hair I would probably lose trying to detangle. Let me know how things work out.


----------



## bedhair29 (Apr 13, 2012)

*
How many weeks post are you right now?*
1 week and 5 days
*How long are you stretching?*
Did 20 weeks last time and the retention was great but i think i'll make it 14 weeks this time
Any other info?
my hair is rarely out, it's always up. I PS with wigs and phony ponys


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 13, 2012)

15 weeks post right now... Won't relax until 22 weeks :-/ seems to being going good except when I sweat a lot at the gym my hair wants to curl up immediately. I can't wait to see my length after I relax  hopefully I've retained a lot in 6 months.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 13, 2012)

xu93texas, Raspberry,

2 down 1 to go!!  I,ve never heard of Influance relaxer but I'm glad it's working for you.  I sometimes wonder if there are perfectly wonderful hair products out there that would do wonders for my hair but we tend to purchase what works for most around here.  I never heard of Nairobi either before I met my stylist.  She uses Nairobi Pamper Mild on me and I LOVE IT!!!  I can get my hair bone straight and not worry about burns or over processing.  This stretch has convinced me that stretching at 14-16 weeks is key to gaining thickness, I'm amazed!!

I'll let you guys know how my pin curls turn out.  Depending on how my pincurls turn out, I could wash anytime between Sunday and Monday but right now I think I'm too cute, lol.  I applied QB AOHC and grapeseed oil so my hair feels fine, I'm trying to curb my urge to bun my hair, it's become a habit.


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 13, 2012)

I relaxed last night .. Im drying in a bun today and will flat iron tonight and post pics.
I feel so much better 

1 day Post


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 13, 2012)

KhandiB can't wait to see the pics


----------



## mamaore (Apr 13, 2012)

10 weeks and 2 days post. Trying to stretch to 12 weeks. Its wash day tomorrow, so I'll evaluate whether I need to TU soon. It all depends on how manageable my newgrowth is.


----------



## mamaore (Apr 13, 2012)

My new growth on 3/4 of my head is not tangled, I can easily part through it. However, the length of my hair is tangle city and it gets terrible as I stretch.  Whats up with that?


----------



## bestblackgirl (Apr 13, 2012)

LexaKing can you be my buddy please? I'm also 15 wks post and plan to relax at 22 weeks post as well


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 13, 2012)

KiWiStyle, Raspberry,
Funny, I woke up this morning and brushed all my hair back and decided to put my hair in a bun. I may even wash tomorrow b/c I've been scratching my scalp since waking up this morning. 

I've seen Nairobi products in the bss. I used to use the Nairobi Foam Wrap and I really liked it. As for as the Influance brand, I want to say the owner used to work for Dudley's and ventured out on his own and started his own company. 

I think stretching a relaxer is a good thing. It was kind of rough the last 2 weeks. I definitely was antsy once I got to 13 wks post. But, I'm glad we hung in there to 15 wks. My next stretch will probably be around the same length. I have a goal to move over to the APL challenge around the end of July, specifically a goal date of 7/28/12 I cut my hair last year on 7/28 down to an EL bob after giving birth to my son. I have a goal of growing my hair from EL to full SL (back only, not bangs) on or before that day. 

Are you close to reaching APL? How many more inches do you need?
Raspberry, where are you on your hair journey?? What is your hair goal length for 2012?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 13, 2012)

xu93texas, Raspberry,  

I'm smiling ear to ear, LOOK AT YOUR RETENTION!!!  Great Job!!  Girl those last two weeks were torture but soo worth it in the Long run.  I'm planning to stretch at least 14 weeks because of my wedding Anniversary but I might get washed and flat ironed and continue on for 16 weeks (August 2nd).  

My hair isn't straight so I can't really say for sure how far I am to APL.  From the looks of things, I'm getting really close but I won't claim it until I'm full APL, so I'm still looking at my last relaxer of the year.  My new length check t-shirt should come in the mail today and  I can't wait to wash and wet wrap to see my length, I don't own a flat iron but I'm working on it for length check use ONLY.  I'll probably pincurl afterwards and then back in a bun.  BTW, my overnight pincurls set came out ok but I need more practice on rolling in the right direction.  I decided to take acvantage of my curls and did a half/half style with the front up and soft curls in the back.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ms. Tiki at 1 week post it's a good idea to do a good protein treatment I just did mine and my hair feels AMAZING. I used agave syrup in my dc...oooh chile


----------



## EasypeaZee (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello! I recently permed this past Tuesday and am planning on relaxing around 15 weeks post. Is there anyone out there that can be my buddy? 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 13, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @Ms. Tiki at 1 week post it's a good idea to do a good protein treatment I just did mine and my hair feels AMAZING. I used agave syrup in my dc...oooh chile


 

Nix08 I did one yesterday using my GVP version of K-pak


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 13, 2012)

bestblackgirl said:
			
		

> LexaKing can you be my buddy please? I'm also 15 wks post and plan to relax at 22 weeks post as well



Of course  How's your stretch going so far?


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 13, 2012)

Relaxed my hair today with no problems thus far. Im currently DC'ing with heat for 30 mins then i'll maybe rollerset or blow dry and flat iron(haven't done that in a long time) I with had no irritation but my hair didn't come out bone straight but im ok with that.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 13, 2012)

TeeSGee - Congrats on a successful relaxer!! 

I just ordered my Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp relaxer kit!  Can't wait to feel/see my scalp again! :woohoo:


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 13, 2012)

KiWiStyle, 

Thank you! I can't wait to get to full SL. I'm looking forward to seeing your pics as well.


----------



## Raspberry (Apr 13, 2012)

@KiWiStyle Just got back from the salon... I'm tired but happy with my results, I see noticeable growth too . I'll take some pics by the end of the weekend.

@xu93texas congrats your growth, looks great!

With this relaxer I consider myself full APL.. my length goal is MBL for 2012 - I think its possible.  My relaxed hair has never been this long before so I'm happy with it growing in general..

ETA: The longest I've stretched is 11 weeks. I want to stretch to 12 on a regular basis but who knows, maybe I'll get comfortable enough to try 14-16 weeks.. I'm aiming low for now lol.


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 13, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> @TeeSGee - Congrats on a successful relaxer!!
> 
> I just ordered my Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp relaxer kit! Can't wait to feel/see my scalp again! :woohoo:


 @ Sunnieb, thank u for everything.. I still have DC on my hair right now.. got a bit tired. i started the whole process around 1pm and it's 6pm my time.. Neutralizing took the longest cuz i wanted to make sure i got all the relaxer out. I did half method and i'm thrilled with the outcome. 

I used Hawiian Silky No base Regular and yes my scalp feels so good right now.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Apr 13, 2012)

LexaKing said:
			
		

> Of course  How's your stretch going so far?



LexaKing it's going good. I have been wearing my hair in cornrows for 2-3 weeks at a time which allows me to go that long. I'm recovering from a breakage and so far so good


----------



## mamaore (Apr 13, 2012)

TeeSGees 5 hours is a long time. Well done. You must be tired.

I'm still on my way home on the train. I'm washing tonight... I probably won't be able to sleep until 12.30am. I'm out all day tomorrow so gotta do what I gotta do tonight


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2012)

Lynnerie said:


> @Aggie I'm sorry to hear you are starting over. Have you cut yet? Can you just cut the knots off instead of chopping 2 inches? I just relaxed April 2nd and that was about 16 week stretch. I'm not stretching that long anymore If I can make it 12 weeks I'll be relaxing June 25.
> 
> I had to do a corrective the second time i texlaxed. Instead of leaving it on 5 minutes I did 7 minutes. Once my newgrowth had the relaxer on for 5 minutes I just smoothed relaxer on the previously relaxed parts for 2 minutes. My advice is to test an inconspicuous part of your hair first just incase it doesnt come out how you like, it will be hidden. Also, being relaxer buddies is cool but if you need to go and relax your hair then please do so. I wanted to stretch 20 weeks but my hair will be a matted tangled mess and any progress I would hair I would probably lose trying to detangle. Let me know how things work out.


 
Girl Lynnerie, I already had the cut and the stylist said she didn't have to cut so much hair off - she only took off what needed to be taken off. She said she didn't even have to cut it but since we are trying to achieve a certain look, she said she will only take off what she needed to accomplish that look and as it grows out, I will see all coming together. 

I like that she saw the end product before going for the look I want and knows how to get me there. I will be sticking with her of course for my cuts and trims. I still don't know how she got those knots out even before she cut it. The cut is beautiful - I really lke it.

Here are a few pics of my new cut:


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh by the way Lynnerie, like you, I do not intend to stretch so long anymore. I always seem to leave too much hair out of the relaxer when I do. I am going for 11-12 weeks tops from now on. 

I believe I was destroying my hair from stretching too long. I really wanted to stretch longer, but for me it is a huge mistake.


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 13, 2012)

Anybody want to partner with a 1 day post girl to 10 weeks?


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 13, 2012)

mamaore said:


> @TeeSGees 5 hours is a long time. Well done. You must be tired.
> 
> I'm still on my way home on the train. I'm washing tonight... I probably won't be able to sleep until 12.30am. I'm out all day tomorrow so gotta do what I gotta do tonight


 

mamaore I finally finished flat ironing and i'm exhausted but i like how my hair turned out. This hair game is like a day job sometimes.. lol!!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2012)

KhandiB said:


> Anybody want to partner with a 1 day post girl to 10 weeks?


 

Hmmm, KhandiB, I am thinking about joining you if I don't texlax in the next 2 weeks and if I don't that would take my stretch to 13.5 weeks. I really didn't ewant to stretch past 12 weeks this time around. 

I tell ya what, let's hold hands for now and see if I can hold out. If I can't then I will give you a fair heads up, ok?


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 13, 2012)

Aggie - you know you on fiyah with that cut, right?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 13, 2012)

Aggie When I first saw the pic and before I really looked at it I thought you had a new wig. I was saying oh that is a cute wig. Then I realized it was your hair. It looks so shiny and pretty.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 13, 2012)

KhandiB it you decide to stretch to 12 you can join me and Nix08. I'm only a few days post


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2012)

@sunnieb and Ms. Tiki,

Thanks you so much ladies. I got the "Your hair looks like a wig" comment quite a bit .


----------



## Raspberry (Apr 14, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> 2 down 1 to go!!  I,ve never heard of Influance relaxer but I'm glad it's working for you.  *I sometimes wonder if there are perfectly wonderful hair products out there that would do wonders for my hair but we tend to purchase what works for most around here.*  I never heard of Nairobi either before I met my stylist.  She uses Nairobi Pamper Mild on me and I LOVE IT!!!  I can get my hair bone straight and not worry about burns or over processing.


@KiWiStyle @xu93texas

I was just thinking about the bolded yesterday when I was at the salon. My stylist uses Ashtae relaxer and products.. The results are great and the shampoos, conditioners, styling aids, etc. all have good ingredients. I wanted to haul a bunch of Ashtae products but  keratin protein was an ingredient in most of it and that stuff is definitely hit or miss for me. Right after a relaxer I'm sure my hair welcomes the stronger protein though..

Ah well, I guess it's just easier to buy products that many others have experimented with and reviewed.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 14, 2012)

Raspberry, KiWiStyle,

I'm DC right now on dry hair with KeraCare Humecto mixed with hempseed oil, peppermint oil, rosemary oil, and evco. I'll clarify and do a protein treatment followed by 5 min DC with Silicon Mix. I'm going to do a rollerset (my first one for 2012) and then wrap it up for the night. I'll pincurl nightly and CW on Wednesday. I'll do another rollerset and pin curl nightly until wash day again next Saturday. This will be my routine for the next month or so. I'm planning one or two trips to the salon during this stretch (mainly for a rinse, Dudley DRC treatment, a spiral curl do for my dd kinder graduation at the end of May, and my ds 1st b-day party/bbq around the 4th of July).

I haven't heard of Ashtae hair products. There are so many product lines out there for relaxed heads these days. I personally would love to find one line for all my products and stick with that line. There's just so much out there. You mentioned keratin protein. For some reason, my fine hair loves any type of protein. I really like Aphogee 2 min. keratin protein reconstructor and my hair absolutely loves Dudley's DRC 28. I really need to invest in that stuff, it's pretty pricey. 

Anyway, enough rambling. OK, I need to see some hair pics. I've already posted mine in the relaxer reveal thread. Where da at? Where da at? Where da at?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 14, 2012)

xu93texas, Raspberry,

I haven't heard of Ashtai either, i'm glad it's working for you.  I promise to have pictures soon, i'm just really enjoying my curls and of course with curls I can't identify my true length just yet.  xu93texas, how do you like the Keracare Humecto!  I bought some of that but it's now in my trunk to return to Ulta so I can exchange it for the Matrix Biolage Hydratherapie conditioning balm when it's back in stock,...it's suppose to be the bomb!!  I'm tempted to drive to another location to see if they have it in stock, i'm tired of waiting.  I love doing the pincurls!!!  I haven't mastered it just yet but it still comes out nicely for a very nice updo or cute pony!  I saw your pictures in the reveal thread and all I can say is GO GIRL!!  Looks like we'll be in the SL thread together, YAY!!  I've been working all day, just wanted to do a quick check-in.  TTYL.


----------



## EasypeaZee (Apr 14, 2012)

KhandiB said:
			
		

> Anybody want to partner with a 1 day post girl to 10 weeks?



I will! I might go for two more weeks after but I'll cross that bridge when i get to it

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 14, 2012)

EasypeaZee - I'm relaxing in two weeks!  If you hold out that long, will you be my buddy?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 14, 2012)

xu93texas, Raspberry

So I come home from a long day out today (work and play)  and tired as heck, thinking how i can't wait to shower and go straight to bed, right?  Not quite.  I go to check for mail and to my surprise, my new length check t-shirt arrived AND my bottle of Paul Mitchell Awapuhi Wild Ginger Moisturizing Lather Shampoo has arrived!!!! So am I tired and ready for bed?  NOPE!!  I rushed to put my things away, opened my packages and started preparing for my first wash post relaxer.  I'm sitting under my dryer with my ceramide oils (grapeseed, hempseed and safflower).  I will then shampoo with my new bottle of poo, apply alter ego hot oil treatment and steam for about 45 minutes. I'll wet wrap for length check purposes, sit under dryer again and then go night, night.  Tomorrow I'll pincurl to get some body until my cw day which has not been determined yet.  I'm kinda mad Ulta still didn't have the size I want of hydrtherapie conditioning balm but I guess it's just as well, I think I needed to use the alter ego anyway.  
xu93texas, How did the rollerset go?  I think I'll attempt one during my next wash, what are you using?
Raspberry, shouldn't you use moisture products just after relaxing?


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 14, 2012)

KiWiStyle, 

My little one got in the way today, so I ended up doing bantu-knots on air-dried hair. I hope it turns out well. I'll attempt to rollerset on CW day *after* putting the kids to bed. 

I like KeraCare Humecto. I used it faithfully when I started my hair journey last year. Now, my favorite conditioner is Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque. I LOVE it! However, I'm forcing myself to use up the KeraCare Humecto and Silicon Mix before going back to Macadamia Deep Repair Masque. I've heard good things about the Biolage line as well, but I won't be tempted.  

Let me know how you like the new PM shampoo. I can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 15, 2012)

xu93texas,

I want to try that Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Mask, but no time soon.  I think I have all the products i've wanted to get me through the year. My hair idol uses a lot of the Paul Mitchell line and so far, I'm loving it as well.  She's a member here... I think her name here is againstallodds but I follow her blog.  

 I had the entire day to myself yesterday and it felt so great!!  My DH was at the firehouse and my daughter stayed overnight at her aunts, I utilized every second of the day for my self.  Late laste night, I wet wrapped and it came out unbelieveable!!  After washing out my DC, I did a porosity control treatment for one minute, applied LTR, touhably smooth leave-in but then rinsed it out ;-).  I applied Darcy's daily leave-in, PM SSS and Jane Carter Wrap and Roll.  I was sure to apply small amounts this time and the wrapped and set under the dryer.  Let me tell you!!  My hair was so soft and silky and straight!  I can't say for sure what contributed to this beautiful hair so I'll say all of  them together.  DH is back home so I'll have him take pictures.


----------



## Raspberry (Apr 15, 2012)

@xu93texas, @Raspberry



xu93texas said:


> I'm DC right now on dry hair with KeraCare Humecto mixed with hempseed oil, peppermint oil, rosemary oil, and evco. I'll clarify and do a protein treatment followed by 5 min DC with Silicon Mix. I'm going to do a rollerset (my first one for 2012) and then wrap it up for the night. I'll pincurl nightly and CW on Wednesday. I'll do another rollerset and pin curl nightly until wash day again next Saturday. This will be my routine for the next month or so. I'm planning one or two trips to the salon during this stretch (mainly for a rinse, Dudley DRC treatment, a spiral curl do for my dd kinder graduation at the end of May, and my ds 1st b-day party/bbq around the 4th of July).
> 
> I haven't heard of Ashtae hair products. There are so many product lines out there for relaxed heads these days. I personally would love to find one line for all my products and stick with that line. There's just so much out there. You mentioned keratin protein. For some reason, my fine hair loves any type of protein. I really like Aphogee 2 min. keratin protein reconstructor and my hair absolutely loves Dudley's DRC 28. I really need to invest in that stuff, it's pretty pricey.
> 
> Anyway, enough rambling. OK, I need to see some hair pics. I've already posted mine in the relaxer reveal thread. Where da at? Where da at? Where da at?



You ladies with patience to rollerset always amaze me.. I don't think I can do it , the results are beautiful though.



xu93texas said:


> Anyway, enough rambling. OK, I need to see some hair pics. I've already  posted mine in the relaxer reveal thread. Where da at? Where da at?  Where da at?



LOL I got yall tomorrow.. I spent most of the weekend lazing around the house with my hair tied up.




KiWiStyle said:


> @Raspberry, shouldn't you use moisture products just after relaxing?



The relaxer process involves a ton of protein loss to get it straight so the protein treatments during and right after recover some of the needed protein.  Other than relaxer tiime my hair is somewhat protein sensitive, it can only stand milder types on a regular basis (ex. silk and wheat germ proteins).  Stronger proteins I have to use sparingly.

I don't have an issue retaining moisture with my current wash routine and using the L.O.C. method.


----------



## EasypeaZee (Apr 15, 2012)

sunnieb said:
			
		

> EasypeaZee - I'm relaxing in two weeks!  If you hold out that long, will you be my buddy?



Yes ma'am I will!!


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 16, 2012)

Okay, here are some pics.. not great quality, lol

This is my FARS





This is after a blow dry, I do not use an attachment..




Flatironed





Ill post better pics later, Im still not a pro at this part, lol


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 16, 2012)

xu93texas,
I finally posted pics over in the reveal thread.  How did your bantu-knots turn out?

Raspberry,
I am feeling you about roller setting but I will get it if kills me, lol.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 16, 2012)

Loving
so this is week 6 for us?  how is everything holding up?  i will be cowashing tomorrow.  i am going to start every 3-4 days.  i am trying to hold out until May 12th.  i am still experiencing some dryness, breakage, and shedding.  i believe i am underprocessed.  i will be going to a professional for my touchup.  the breakage isn't too bad.  just my very ends.  i am going to do a tea rinse before i cowash tomorrow to help with the shedding.

i pray i can make it to May 12th.  all i do is wear a bun. and i don't really comb my hair unless it is wash day.  so it is just a matter of trying to keep my hair moisturized.

i want to try that Creme Of Nature Argan Oil Leave-in, Shampoo, and Conditioner.  but i want to stay away from shampooing until my touchup.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 16, 2012)

@KhandiB, 
Your hair is gorgeous!! I love the thickness and curls.

@KiWiStyle, I checked out your pics. Simply beautiful! I'm loving all this beautiful hair around here. All ya'll gonna make me get a weave up in here. I'm so looking forward to getting past full SL and beyond so I can rock these beautiful curls like you ladies. 

The bantu knots came out OK.  I like doing them better than rollersets, it's a lot easier. I will do a rollerset Wednesday.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 16, 2012)

xu93texas,
IKR, KhandiB curls are GORGEOUS!!  I can't wait for my hair to get to her length and get some hang time like that!


----------



## Loving (Apr 16, 2012)

@shortdub78 Not quite. Today makes 5 weeks and 2 days posts. I am still going on fine. No issues, thank God. I'm not sure if I will cowash this week as my hair feels very moisturized today. I did a protein DC on Saturday with ORS Hair Mayo and some Mizani Protein Rexonstructor. I then did a shampoo (my first since my touch up in March) with Suave Almon & Shea Butter shampoo and conditioned with Mizani Moisturfuse. Of course, I did my rollerset and then pincurled after (or I should say my sylist did it  ).

Still aiming for 9 weeks, maybe 10 but I am sure I won't go beyond 10 weeks.

ETA...I lift my hats off to the self relaxers. I always go to a professional for my touch ups.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 16, 2012)

Loving said:


> shortdub78 Not quite. Today makes 5 weeks and 2 days posts. I am still going on fine. No issues, thank God. I'm not sure if I will cowash this week as my hair feels very moisturized today. I did a protein DC on Saturday with ORS Hair Mayo and some Mizani Protein Rexonstructor. I then did a shampoo (my first since my touch up in March) with Suave Almon & Shea Butter shampoo and conditioned with Mizani Moisturfuse. Of course, I did my rollerset and then pincurled after (or I should say my sylist did it  ).
> 
> Still aiming for 9 weeks, maybe 10 but I am sure I won't go beyond 10 weeks.



Loving, did you wash your hair or your stylist? how do you like the Suave shampoo?  how do you maintain your hair when you cowash?


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 16, 2012)

EasypeaZee – Lets Try! I may barely even make it to 10 weeks
Nix08 – I wont make it to 12 weeks, I know me too well
xu93texas – Thank you Lady!!!


----------



## Loving (Apr 16, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> @Loving, did you wash your hair or your stylist? how do you like the Suave shampoo? how do you maintain your hair when you cowash?


 shortdub78 My stylist shampooed my hair. I usually do a dry DC on weekends and have her rinse it out and rollerset it. But I felt it was time to get rid of some buildup so I had her shampoo it.

I loooove the Suave shampoo. I think its because of the shea butter. Even when I was natural shea butter products worked well on my hair and with me being relaxed now, I realized that its the same.

When I cowash during the week, I just air dry and when its almost dry, put the hair in two braids. In the morning, I loose the braids and either wear it out as a braid out or do a simple updo with a claw clip.


----------



## Loving (Apr 16, 2012)

Double post


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh my KandhiB totally  drool worthy


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 17, 2012)

I did a DC on dry hair with Kenra MC mixed with Sebastain Penetraitt, rinsed apply AVJ then Herbal essence Hydralicious and co-washed it out. My hair feels so moisturized and soft, lost literally one strand of hair which was in the drain catcher and i detangled with my Herucles jumbo rake and 1974 comb and lost no hair. Currently air drying and my air dried hair has never felt this amazing before. 

btw im 3 days post and i don't know where my hair buddy is @ nazjha . Where u @ girl?


----------



## Mznelly (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi I'm looking for a buddy I just relaxed my hair on Saturday. Previously my stretch was five months (this was before I even knew about hair journey) so I'm relatively green when it's comes taking care of my hair and retaining its length. I believe that's am SL but I could but wrong


----------



## dargirl (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi ladies!

I hope I'm not too late to get a buddy as I really need the motivation right now. Don't like how flat and lifeless my fine hair looks. Am having homicidal thoughts of chopping it all off 

*How many weeks post are you right now?*
11 weeks

*How long are you stretching?*
I am supposed to stretch to at least 16 weeks. If my hair continues behaving, I'll play it by ear and take it week by week. 


*Any other info? *
Although I know that braiding (box braids, small cornrows) isn't necessarily the best thing for my fine hair, I always resort to it once I feel overwhelmed by work/life. Luckily, my edges and nape are full and healthy. I just get depressed at how thin my hair looks after I take down the braids. Mind you, I think the thinness is just a fact of life given my fine hair. I don't really get breakage unless I've been neglecting my hair. 

Am confused about whether I should continue texlaxing my hair or strive for straight hair. But I've noticed that the dissatisfaction with the thickness of my hair started once I began trying to relax straight. Was much happier with its density when I was lightly texlaxed.  

Have been self-relaxing for 1.5 years, but am not really good at it and am debating whether I should just go to a stylist for touch-ups. I always under-process my hair and i'm really slow; I can't retouch my entire head under 35min. Can't imagine splitting up the process since I'm sure i'd get the other half wet; besides, relaxer day is already such an ordeal.

Guess this is just a plea for help by a frustrated, texlaxed 4b who feels like throwing in the towel!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 17, 2012)

xu93texas, Raspberry, 

OMG!!!  I decided to shampoo again today and do a mild protein treatment because I was experiencing a little breakage, this was by far the best wash ever!!!  I am now convinced that my two new products (Biolage conditioning balm & PM AWGMLS) are the reasons.  This was my regimen today:

- Shampoo with Paul Mitchell Awapuhi Wild Ginger Moisturizing Lather Shampoo (sulfate free shampoo).
- Roux Porosity Control.
- Mild Protein Treatment with Joico K-Pak Reconstruct for about 45 mins w/o heat, rinsed.
- Steam DC with Matrix Biolage Hydratherpie Conditioning Balm and my ceramide oil mix (had to drive to 3 Ulta's to find this).
- Applied Darcy's Botanical's Daily leave-in.
- Applied PM Super Skinny Serum
- Air dried
All the above alone left my hair soft and fully moisturized but of course I had to moisturize and seal.
- Moisturized and sealed with QB AOHC and Vatika Frosting
Massaged scalp with a mix of JBCO, peppermint, emu, tea tree, Olive oils.
- styled in low bun.
I am soo loving my hair right now!!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 18, 2012)

KiWiStyle, 
Glad you're enjoying your new hair products. It sounds like you need to join the next session of Use Up Your Stash challenge to get rid of "old products" now that you've found new "faves".

I need to do more research on Roux Porosity Control. I've seen it mentioned several times.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey dargirl I'm only about 2 weeks post BUT...in regards to your ponderings...I think you should go back to texlaxing since you are less than enamoured with your bone straight hair.  Also if you don't feel comfortable self relaxing then go to a salon unless of course you don't like/trust your stylist...


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 18, 2012)

bestblackgirl said:


> LexaKing it's going good. I have been wearing my hair in cornrows for 2-3 weeks at a time which allows me to go that long. I'm recovering from a breakage and so far so good



bestblackgirl Hey Hair Buddy! Sorry for the delayed response I was in Houston w/ the hubby. Everything still going good with your stretch? Im sorry your recovering from breakage  What do you think caused it? 

My stretch is going good, just focusing on my ends and keeping them healthy (so I can get fewer trims). Im trying not to trim before my next relaxer. My ends are still looking good so I just gotta keep them up.

What have you found to be most helpful in your relaxed hair routine?


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 18, 2012)

Mznelly - hey there newbie!  Thanks for posting!  I know somebody around here is freshly relaxed.  I'll look around for you. 

dargirl  - it's never to late!  This thread will keep going as long as we keep relaxing.  I'll look for you a buddy as well. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Raspberry (Apr 18, 2012)

xu93texas KiWiStyle

You guys.. I'm not gonna lie, I took some pics of my latest relaxer results and I was very displeased with my back fat, that's why I haven't posted them 

I didn't know that PM Awapuhi is sulfate-free, my inner PJ just perked up . She needs to be quiet tho cause I'm on a no-buy.

I use Roux Porosity the first wash after a relaxer, I figure pH balancing can't hurt.

This morning I washed with Roux Porosity 'poo and condish and mini-DC'd with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk for the rest of my shower.  I used EV coconut oil on wet air, t-shirt dried to 70%, applied Rusk Smoother and Chi Silk Infusion, tension blow dried in 4 big sections, then used Silk Elements MegaSilk Leave-in and castor oil on my ends and I was good to go. 

My hair feel silky smooth and I have a little more body...I was already tired of the supa-perm straight look from my TU.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 18, 2012)

TeeSGee, Khandi

Can one of you buddy up with Mznelly?  She's a newbie relaxed head. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 18, 2012)

mamaore if you haven't relaxed, you can buddy up with dargirl.  I think you two are at the same place in your relaxer stretch.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 18, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle,
> Glad you're enjoying your new hair products. It sounds like you need to join the next session of Use Up Your Stash challenge to get rid of "old products" now that you've found new "faves".
> 
> I need to do more research on Roux Porosity Control. I've seen it mentioned several times.



xu93texas,
LOL.  I think you will love the Roux Porosity Control, I refuse to be without it.  
I really do need to join that challenge but I don't think I will. however, I do plan to use up my stash of conditioners with my regular cw.  I just realized I have a lot of butters as oppose to water based moisturizers so that'll be my only necessary purchase. I mostly need them for my dd's 4b natural hair but for me as well as the warmer weather rolls around.  I have about 1/4 jar of QB BRBC from last summer so i'll be purchasing more of that.  I've also been eyeing some keratease moisturizers from Nordstroms Rack that are about  1/2 the price retail.


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 18, 2012)

Sure I will buddy with Mznelly 

Hey!! 



sunnieb said:


> TeeSGee, KhandiB
> 
> Can one of you buddy up with Mznelly?  She's a newbie relaxed head.
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 18, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle
> 
> You guys.. I'm not gonna lie, I took some pics of my latest relaxer results and I was very displeased with my back fat, that's why I haven't posted them
> 
> ...



xu93texas, Raspberry,

Exactly, I used the porosity control precisely for that reason but I also use it  regularly, about once a week.  Don't sleep on that PM AWGML poo, it's the BOMB!!

Raspberry,
We don't care about body images, I can understand your self-consciousness but you really don't have to be...no excuses lady we want to see pictures.


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 18, 2012)

[QUOTE[/URL]15745873]Sure I will buddy with @Mznelly 

Hey!! [/QUOTE]


Hey Buddy @KhandiB and welcome @Mznelly.

ETA: How long do u ladies stretch for?


----------



## bestblackgirl (Apr 18, 2012)

LexaKing said:
			
		

> bestblackgirl Hey Hair Buddy! Sorry for the delayed response I was in Houston w/ the hubby. Everything still going good with your stretch? Im sorry your recovering from breakage  What do you think caused it?
> 
> My stretch is going good, just focusing on my ends and keeping them healthy (so I can get fewer trims). Im trying not to trim before my next relaxer. My ends are still looking good so I just gotta keep them up.
> 
> What have you found to be most helpful in your relaxed hair routine?



LexaKing Everything is going good. Im on my 16th week and I'm going to relax at the end of this week, only because My hair is like 4zzzz brillo like and I know i will be underprocess. I have an event on June 9-10 and I want to have a corrective right before the event at 7 weeks so my hair can be straight. 

What helps me is the most this time is that on top of moisturizing my hair, I cornrow my hair for 2-3 weeks at a time, take them out, wash DC an rebraid for another 2-3 weeks.


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 18, 2012)

TeeSGee - My plan is to stretch for 10 weeks, its nothing compared to the other ladies in this thread, but 10 is a stretch for me, I usually break down at 8 



TeeSGee said:


> [QUOTE[/URL]15745873]Sure I will buddy with @Mznelly
> 
> Hey!!


 

Hey Buddy @KhandiB and welcome @Mznelly.

ETA: How long do u ladies stretch for?[/QUOTE]


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 18, 2012)

KhandiB OK. yea do what works best for your hair, i'm thinking of going 12 wks this time, 17 wks was a lot of NG for me to handle to be honest, but i love how thick my hair is. i'll play it by ear.




KhandiB said:


> @TeeSGee - My plan is to stretch for 10 weeks, its nothing compared to the other ladies in this thread, but 10 is a stretch for me, I usually break down at 8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 18, 2012)

Buddies I'm rocking a messy high bun today I usually don't wash on wednesdays but I might anyway....what's good with your hair @Ms. Tiki and @divachyk???


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 18, 2012)

Nix08 I'm still sick and I haven't put any water in my hair. I did roll my hair last night with sponge rollers. I need to put my pieces of satin on them but I haven't gotten around to it. Other than that nothing much over this way.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ms. Tiki
 Sorry to hear that you're not feeling well, hope you feel better soon


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 18, 2012)

I am 14 weeks will be 15 on Friday....its been a breeze for the last 8 weeks because I have been on Sengelese Twist, but I will be taking them down Sunday and dealing with what lies beneath. I will say that I do have a good amount of NG, just hoping I will be able to handle it once I am out of the braids.

Still not sure on when I will relax, if I relax.


----------



## Angelinhell (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm almost 2 weeks post
Stretching until June 29
Recently went back to no lye relaxers. Texlaxing was doing more harm than good for me.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome @Angelinhell I'm also about 2 weeks post along with @divachyk and @Ms. Tiki
And like you we're team 12 weeks or so
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=147728


----------



## divachyk (Apr 18, 2012)

@Nix08 -- & T12s (Team 12 Weeks) -- @Ms. Tiki
My hair is good; feeling good; no complaints! Nix, your hair is always doing fab! I need to have your level of consistency. Did you wash today?

Feel better Tiki!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks ladies! It's ulcers and you can imagine how much fun that is. I did finally try Wen tonight. It was ok and detangling was a breeze


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies! It's ulcers and you can imagine how much fun that is. I did finally try Wen tonight. It was ok and detangling was a breeze



I have been using wen for two weeks and I noticed my curls are a lot for moisturizing looking and the combing process with wet is way much easier


----------



## dargirl (Apr 19, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Hey dargirl I'm only about 2 weeks post BUT...in regards to your ponderings...I think you should go back to texlaxing since you are less than enamoured with your bone straight hair.  Also if you don't feel comfortable self relaxing then go to a salon unless of course you don't like/trust your stylist...



Thanks Nix08. Appreciate the advice; just feel very indecisive at the moment


----------



## mamaore (Apr 19, 2012)

dargirl said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I hope I'm not too late to get a buddy as I really need the motivation right now. Don't like how flat and lifeless my fine hair looks. Am having homicidal thoughts of chopping it all off
> 
> ...


 
@dagirl,  I need a buddy too. I am 11 weeks post too. I also have fine hair.

I don't think I can stretch to 16 weeks though... that's too far out for me. I just dont think I can handle the new growth, crazy tangles and shedding.  

I initially planned to stretch to 12 weeks and it looks like I will make it. I will re-evaluate by the end of next week whether to touch-up or continue my stretch.

BTW ladies, I'm loving Elucence moisture balance condish. That stuff is the B.O.M.B:notworthy


----------



## Loving (Apr 19, 2012)

shortdub78 How are u doing? What are your hair weekend plans?


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 19, 2012)

Loving said:


> shortdub78 How are u doing? What are your hair weekend plans?



it's not looking too good.  i just trimmed my ends.  i dc'ed and cowashed and my new growth tangled up.  i think i might just end all of this and relax this weekend.


----------



## Loving (Apr 19, 2012)

shortdub78 Do you have enough new growth to relax? Why not go to a stylist for a good shampoo and rollerset and see if that makes a difference? I am afraid that relaxing so early may cause you more harm in the future. What do you think?


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 19, 2012)

Loving said:


> shortdub78 Do you have enough new growth to relax? Why not go to a stylist for a good shampoo and rollerset and see if that makes a difference? I am afraid that relaxing so early may cause you more harm in the future. What do you think?



my new growth is out of control.  i have about 1/2 or more.  close to an inch.  i am seeing breakage in the crown area as well.  i might have my friend who is a stylist check my hair out to see what direction should i go in.  i don't do very much to my hair and i try to moisturize it as much as possible, but my texture is super coilier than my relaxed ends.


----------



## Loving (Apr 19, 2012)

shortdub78 ok, I hope it works out for you. Remember that Suave Almond and Shea Butter shampoo I used Saturday? It made my hair feel super soft. Maybe you could try it. This is the softest my NG has ever felt.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 19, 2012)

Loving said:


> shortdub78 ok, I hope it works out for you. Remember that Suave Almond and Shea Butter shampoo I used Saturday? It made my hair feel super soft. Maybe you could try it. This is the softest my NG has ever felt.



i was thinking about getting that, but i got that HE conditioner.  but i will try it and see.   wanna try that Creme of Nature Argan Oil leave-in spray too.  right now, my hair feels good.  especially after trimming some more, but i gotta get this new growth under control.  it is just so dry.  no matter what i use.


----------



## Raspberry (Apr 19, 2012)

shortdub78 My natural hair is very coily too - coffee stirrer sized -and my new growth responds well to water based and creamy moisturizers, but not to oil really. Have you tried S-curl type products on damp hair? Those work for me... even better when I mix a watery moisturizer with a cream together on my NG


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 19, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> shortdub78 My natural hair is very coily too - coffee stirrer sized -and my new growth responds well to water based and creamy moisturizers, but not to oil really. Have you tried S-curl type products on damp hair? Those work for me... even better when I mix a watery moisturizer with a cream together on my NG




yeah i have tried that before and it didn't respond well with my hair.  it made it feel sticky.  if i use something watery, i have to use it sparely.

do you use this on dry hair?  do you literally mix it with a cream?  i have some Hawaiian Silky 14n1.  i kinda like that, but it ended up doing the same thing.  it was so hard trying to figure out how to moisturize my natural hair too.  something seemed like it would work at first, but then it would just cause buildup.

i'm realizing my hair doesn't like a lot of product on it.  it responds better with a good moisturizing shampoo/dc/leave-in and left alone only spraying some kind of oil on it until wash day.  all of these moisturizers cause buildup and breakage after awhile.


----------



## nazjha (Apr 19, 2012)

TeeSGee said:


> I did a DC on dry hair with Kenra MC mixed with Sebastain Penetraitt, rinsed apply AVJ then Herbal essence Hydralicious and co-washed it out. My hair feels so moisturized and soft, lost literally one strand of hair which was in the drain catcher and i detangled with my Herucles jumbo rake and 1974 comb and lost no hair. Currently air drying and my air dried hair has never felt this amazing before.
> 
> btw im 3 days post and i don't know where my hair buddy is @ nazjha . Where u @ girl?


 
omgeeeeeee, you left me in the dust?? I had no idea you relaxed or had plans to. What changed that you pushed the date up??


----------



## Mznelly (Apr 19, 2012)

KhandiB said:
			
		

> Sure I will buddy with Mznelly
> 
> Hey!!



Hey buddy 



			
				TeeSGee said:
			
		

> [QUOTE[/URL]15745873]Sure I will buddy with @Mznelly
> 
> Hey!!



Hey Buddy @KhandiB and welcome @Mznelly.

ETA: How long do u ladies stretch for?[/QUOTE]

I want to stretch at least 16 weeks perhaps longer, before starting my hair journey I was addicted to weaves and would keep them on my head for four to five months at a time.... So I've never stretched a relaxer commando but my edges are shot and I have those tall tale bald spots. So weave and I are getting a divorce.... irreconcilable differences. 

How long do you stretch for?


----------



## yoleee (Apr 19, 2012)

I need a buddy. I am 9.5 weeks post and I will be relaxing next week(I think). 10 weeks was my original plan, I guess I need to stick to that.


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 20, 2012)

@Mznelly my last stretch was 17 wks, im thinking of going for 12 wks this go around, but if at 12 wks my NG is manageable then i'll continue with the stretch.

I'm also working on my edges, its not horrible, but i was way thicker and healthier before. i don't even really know what happened to them. I've been using JBCO but i'm not consistent  




Mznelly said:


> Hey buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I want to stretch at least 16 weeks perhaps longer, before starting my hair journey I was addicted to weaves and would keep them on my head for four to five months at a time.... So I've never stretched a relaxer commando but my edges are shot and I have those tall tale bald spots. So weave and I are getting a divorce.... irreconcilable differences. 

How long do you stretch for?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 20, 2012)

Loving
well i relaxed girl!   i couldn't take it anymore.  but i did go out and buy the products you suggested as well as the Creme of Nature Argan Oil leave-in.  i am in the process of flat ironing my hair now.  but i still want us to be buddies.


----------



## Sanity (Apr 20, 2012)

sunnieb I need a buddie!!! I am a day post!! trying to make it to Full Bsl!!


----------



## Raspberry (Apr 20, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> yeah i have tried that before and it didn't respond well with my hair.  it made it feel sticky.  if i use something watery, i have to use it sparely.
> 
> do you use this on dry hair?  do you literally mix it with a cream?  i have some Hawaiian Silky 14n1.  i kinda like that, but it ended up doing the same thing.  it was so hard trying to figure out how to moisturize my natural hair too.  something seemed like it would work at first, but then it would just cause buildup.
> 
> i'm realizing my hair doesn't like a lot of product on it.  it responds better with a good moisturizing shampoo/dc/leave-in and left alone only spraying some kind of oil on it until wash day.  all of these moisturizers cause buildup and breakage after awhile.



shortdub78 Even though glycerin based products like S-curl work for many, I personally prefer aloe based leave-ins like Rusk Smoother or Giovanni Direct - I like how my hair absorbs them without the sticky residue. I literally scoop a little Rusk and some creamy leave-in and rub my hands together, that's as complicated as my mixing gets . The balance of the liquid and creme make my hair feel silky, softens my new growth, and lays my edges down. I apply it on dry hair because there is enough water in the liquid leave-in to help the product absorb well.


----------



## Loving (Apr 20, 2012)

@shortdub78 U sure left me alone!  But sure we can still be buddies! Where are the pics? Did you have good retention?


----------



## Loving (Apr 20, 2012)

Sanity, u could also buddy up with shortdub78 she just relaxed too!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 21, 2012)

Loving said:


> @shortdub78 U sure left me alone!  But sure we can still be buddies! Where are the pics? Did you have good retention?



Loving
i had my SO take a pic last night. i just have to download it.    the relaxer came out fine. .  i trimmed another 1/8-1/4 inch off, so i have cut about 2 inches since thursday.  i hate i lost a lot of length, but from all of that damage from the protein overload/tangling/detangling issues, i needed it. i think i am a little longer than my siggy pic, but i think i would make APL until July/Aug.

i need to tweak my reggie.  i may go back to shampoo/dc, rollersetting, and then bunning.  the airdrying loose was ok, but i need my ends to be smoother.  i'm going to try Rasberry's method when my new growth kicks in again.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 21, 2012)

Loving said:


> Sanity, u could also buddy up with shortdub78 she just relaxed too!



hey lady, we can be buddies! i just relaxed last night.  i am trying to make it to APL.  maybe you can help me get there, since you are closing in on full BSL? 

i have fine medium dense strands.  i am working on a new reggie now to keep my ends healthy.  i just cut off about 2 inches, so i would have been APL but now.  really back in March, but i cut off an inch around the time too.

what are your methods for stretching and keeping your ends healthy/retention?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 21, 2012)

Raspberry,

I decided to take your advice and did a mild protein treatment earlier in the week and what a difference that made!!  My hair is much stronger and now i'm not plagued with breakage, especially those tiny little annoying end pieces, ugh.  How's your hair doing?  I'm implementing more cowashes into my regimen, my hair really like water and the extra moisture.  I would do them everyday if I could.


----------



## Sanity (Apr 21, 2012)

shortdub78  Hello!! I will gladly be your buddy!!

I have fine/medium strands  medium density hair. I bun alot (ponytails) to help me stretch (I relax anywhere between 8-10)  My hair tends to break when I have too much newgrowth so I am now doing protien treatments on top of bi weekely co washing and deep conditioning (or I will alternate)  I also had to trim off a inch of hair to keep my ends together.. I had layers so they are still growing out!!..  here is a pic i took yesterday.. I only blowdried not straightened to show my "real length"

http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL766/13330122/23961007/402194172.jpg


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sanity said:


> shortdub78  Hello!! I will gladly be your buddy!!
> 
> I have fine/medium strands  medium density hair. I bun alot (ponytails) to help me stretch (I relax anywhere between 8-10)  My hair tends to break when I have too much newgrowth so I am now doing protien treatments on top of bi weekely co washing and deep conditioning (or I will alternate)  I also had to trim off a inch of hair to keep my ends together.. I had layers so they are still growing out!!..  here is a pic i took yesterday.. I only blowdried not straightened to show my "real length"
> 
> http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL766/13330122/23961007/402194172.jpg



i am going to go back to light protein treatments. i like Joico.  i used that after i rinsed out my relaxer.  i like the Aphogee 2 min too.  i will never use the Aphogee 2 step again. 
i sprayed some of that Creme Of Nature Argan Oil leave-in and used some Hawaiian Silky mixed with distilled water, and sealed with jojoba oil.  i am going to try that moisture and seal method and see how my hair responds to that.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 21, 2012)

Raspberry
i am going to get some Giovanni direct leave-in.  i used that some a few years ago.  no complaints from me, but i was natural. i used it when i had a fade.  it made my coilies pop.


----------



## Sanity (Apr 21, 2012)

shortdub78 I like the Aphogee 2 min too!! I am just discovering now it for myself!!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 21, 2012)

KiWiStyle, Raspberry,

It's been a busy week and next week will be busier. How are you ladies doing? What are the weekend hair plans? I'm DC on dry hair right now and I'm determined to rollerset even at this late hour. OK, now for the news: I'm getting my first weave on Wednesday! I'm excited. Lately, I've been passive about my hair and I really don't want to be bothered with it at all. Therefore, I hope this install last at 8 weeks. By that time, I'll be 10 wks into the stretch and will decide then what to do next. Have either of you worn a weave? If so, how was your experience?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 21, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle, Raspberry,
> 
> It's been a busy week and next week will be busier. How are you ladies doing? What are the weekend hair plans? I'm DC on dry hair right now and I'm determined to rollerset even at this late hour. OK, now for the news: I'm getting my first weave on Wednesday! I'm excited. Lately, I've been passive about my hair and I really don't want to be bothered with it at all. Therefore, I hope this install last at 8 weeks. By that time, I'll be 10 wks into the stretch and will decide then what to do next. Have either of you worn a weave? If so, how was your experience?



I have never worn a weave but know it won't agree with my hair, my hair needs to be able to be moisturizer daily in order to avoid breakage do it wouldn't be for me


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 21, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I have never worn a weave but know it won't agree with my hair, my hair needs to be able to be moisturizer daily in order to avoid breakage do it wouldn't be for me


 
I feel you about moisturizing your hair daily.  It's definitely going to take some getting used to not having my hands in my hair. However, at this point of my hair journey, I'm so ready for a break so I can reach my next hair goal and keep my hands out of my hair. 

I've done tons of research about taking care of my hair while wearing a weave. You can still moisturize your hair (cornrows) and I'll be doing so every other night and will be going to the salon every 2 weeks so they can wash, condition, and style the weave.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 22, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> I feel you about moisturizing your hair daily.  It's definitely going to take some getting used to not having my hands in my hair. However, at this point of my hair journey, I'm so ready for a break so I can reach my next hair goal and keep my hands out of my hair.
> 
> I've done tons of research about taking care of my hair while wearing a weave. You can still moisturize your hair (cornrows) and I'll be doing so every other night and will be going to the salon every 2 weeks so they can wash, condition, and style the weave.



Ok, good luck!


----------



## dargirl (Apr 22, 2012)

mamaore said:


> @dagirl,  I need a buddy too. I am 11 weeks post too. I also have fine hair.
> 
> I don't think I can stretch to 16 weeks though... that's too far out for me. I just dont think I can handle the new growth, crazy tangles and shedding.
> 
> ...




mamaore, 

Am so excited: I finally have a hair buddy! Yeah, am re-thinking the 16 weeks; it seems kinda ambitious especially since I was incredibly hair lazy last week. 

Do you self-relax or go to the salon? Are you texlaxed? Relaxed straight?

Have you tried Motions CPR Treatment (jar, not bottle) to combat shedding? I finally tried it for the first time last week and it stopped the shedding in its tracks. Wonder what took me so long; it really does work! The shedding's stopped and my hair came out smooth, strong, soft and detangled. That's pretty impressive for 12 weeks! Just make sure to use a moisturizing instant conditioner after it (I used Garnier Triple Nutrition). 

Am now pre-pooing my hair with ORS Replenishing before I use Roux Porosity Control Shampoo on my scalp. Have only used the Roux Porosity poo a few times but each time my hair come out soft and detangled. I really need that now. 

If you can, hang in there a bit longer girl! I could do with the company


----------



## dargirl (Apr 22, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> mamaore if you haven't relaxed, you can buddy up with dargirl.  I think you two are at the same place in your relaxer stretch.
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



Thanks sunnieb! Really appreciate it; I'm officially hooked up


----------



## dargirl (Apr 22, 2012)

Angelinhell said:


> I'm almost 2 weeks post
> Stretching until June 29
> Recently went back to no lye relaxers. Texlaxing was doing more harm than good for me.



Angelinhell, 

Just curious, but what type of hair strands do you have? Fine or coarse? I myself am conflicted on whether I should continue with a no-lye relaxer. Used no-lye for the first time last touch up; prior to that I'd only used lye relaxers.


----------



## Angelinhell (Apr 22, 2012)

dargirl said:
			
		

> Angelinhell,
> 
> Just curious, but what type of hair strands do you have? Fine or coarse? I myself am conflicted on whether I should continue with a no-lye relaxer. Used no-lye for the first time last touch up; prior to that I'd only used lye relaxers.



I have course hair. Lye relaxers didn't seem to get my hair straight(although I didn't try many, just mizani bb,silk elements). My last stylist used affirm lye on my hair, but it made my hair thin out(including her other unhealthy hair practices).


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 22, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle, Raspberry,
> 
> It's been a busy week and next week will be busier. How are you ladies doing? What are the weekend hair plans? I'm DC on dry hair right now and I'm determined to rollerset even at this late hour. OK, now for the news: I'm getting my first weave on Wednesday! I'm excited. Lately, I've been passive about my hair and I really don't want to be bothered with it at all. Therefore, I hope this install last at 8 weeks. By that time, I'll be 10 wks into the stretch and will decide then what to do next. Have either of you worn a weave? If so, how was your experience?



xu93texas,

I thought you abandoned me.  My hair is doing well and I'm actually excited to see what this stretch brings me.  I did notice a few under processed areas but it's not too bad, I just have to be a little extra gentle and attentive back there to keep it properly moisturizer.  I like that I'm not bone straight "everywhere", but I did also notice my hair has different textures now due to the relaxer not taking as well but again I'm liking the texture so next time we'll do it on purpose...not textlaxed, not bonelaxed but somewhere in between.  

As for the weave, I had an install once and hated it.  My head itched like crazy, I hated not touching my scalp and it thinned my hair so weaves nor micro braids are for me but I might get cornrows later in my stretch.  I think hiding your hair is a great thing if it keeps your hands out of your hair and you can retain.  I don't like wigs either but I will do phony ponytails though.

I plan to dc on dry hair with protein again after I shampoo today and do a moisture dc, I will be doing more cw during the week because my hair loves it and my scalp does to... It's so addictive!  What did you dry dc with?  Can i dry dc with Joico reconstruct?  I want to rollerset too but I'm scared to death, I've got to somehow get over this fear of wet setting, lots of ladies have retained lots of length by doing rollersets.  We'll motivate each other, we'll both do, which brings me to, HOW DID THE ROLLERSET GO???


----------



## ChoColette (Apr 22, 2012)

I am 8 weeks post this Tuesday and my new growth is super thick and hard to manage. I am trying to co-wash once a week and shampoo/DC once a week.  I am not sure how long I can keep this up. I have recently took to moisturizing with old school curl activator, JBC oil and Amla oil. This has helped but I'm not use to having wet hair daily. Is this really OK?  It stays damp or wet all day. I'm soooo ready to relax!!  If I was blow drying and flat ironing I think it would be easier to manage.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 22, 2012)

So last night, I did the following:

1. Aphogee 2 Min on wet hair
2. Hot Oil Treatment with Vatkia, Olive Oil and  Olive Oil
3. Hair One Argan OIl - 30 min
4. Deep Conditioner with Organics Hair Mayo - 30 Min
5. Moisturized with v05 Strawberries and Cream and sealed with Hot 6 OIl
6. Air Dried with Scarf

In braids now, will post pics tomorrow


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 22, 2012)

I am currently 13wks/1day post....

I am having my washing session after taking out my sengalese twist after having them in for 8 weeks. I will take some pics either tonight or tomorrow just to have a starting pics.

TTYL ladies....Oh and I still need a buddy , if anyone is 13wks post hit me.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 23, 2012)

KiWiStyle, 
Girl, I'm still here. I just have a lot going on. I'm preparing for an upcoming job interview this week and my dd has a lot of activities/field trips scheduled during the month of April and May. 

The rollerset went well and the pincurls came out nice today. However, it is time consuming! I'll definitely encourage you to rollerset. I love the body and curls. 

Once the weave is installed, I'll visit the salon every other week and pincurl or wrap my weave every night. I also plan to do braid outs, bantu knot outs and using the curling iron/flat iron in between salon visits. As for as wigs, I really like them. However, it's getting too hot in Dallas to wear everyday. Therefore, I *plan* to rock weaves through the summer and switch back to wigs in the fall. We'll see.

I DC on dry hair with Silicon Mix (I'm trying to get rid of) and Alter Ego treatment mixed with hempseed oil and peppermint, rosemary, and eucalyptus oils. I washed with Redken All Soft shampoo and conditioner, and did a mild protein treatment with Aphogee 2 min. reconstructor. I haven't dc'd on dry hair with Joico K-Pak before. I've only used after a shampoo. Let me know how your hair turns out.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 23, 2012)

xu93texas,
Good luck on your upcoming job interview, I'm sure you'll do great!  I did roller set yesterday, but I'm glad I was planning to bum afterwards because although it can our nice and bouncy, I just wasn't happy with it.  I plan to continue for the sake of practicing my timing and proper placement.  I noticed two mistakes I made so that's progress right there.  I really didn't see the continued need to RS and all the manipulation that comes with it just to bun afterwards.  I'm going to play it by ear, my nape hair need to grow longer for a better, fuller appearance.


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 23, 2012)

KhandiB Can't wait to see the pics.

I did a Co-wash, spritz with AVJ, applied leave-in and serum then put in a low ponytail using banana clip. when my hair was almost dry, i applied Moisturizier to the length and sealed with Hempseed oil. 




KhandiB said:


> So last night, I did the following:
> 
> 1. Aphogee 2 Min on wet hair
> 2. Hot Oil Treatment with Vatkia, Olive Oil and Olive Oil
> ...


----------



## VK1K (Apr 23, 2012)

KhandiB said:
			
		

> So last night, I did the following:
> 
> 1. Aphogee 2 Min on wet hair
> 2. Hot Oil Treatment with Vatkia, Olive Oil and  Olive Oil
> ...



how long have you uses v05 strawberries and cream as a leave in?  I love it as a conditioner, does it Work well as leave in?


----------



## divachyk (Apr 23, 2012)

Nix08 and Ms. Tiki -- how are things? Do we have any others that fall into our buddy group? I just don't want to overlook anyone.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 23, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @Nix08 and @Ms. Tiki -- how are things? Do we have any others that fall into our buddy group? I just don't want to overlook anyone.



divachyk I thought Angelinhell was with us. I'm doing! I did a normal poo, detangle, and condition last night and I got breakage for the first time since I clarified. I'm going to go back to Wen and use that for the rest of the month. I want to see if that was helping b/c I didn't have any breakage when I used that. I'm still getting used to seeing my hair at my MBL fat roll Yes, I had a roll that I knew when I hit the bottom of it I was officially MBL. 

I just saw a post about WnG season and I'm itching to wash and scrunch. I did a section the other night and it was so pretty.


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 23, 2012)

VK1K - Its great as a leave in.
Not heavy..Im a heat user, so it is good to where it doesnt weight the hair down, has an awesome smell and is silky! Ive been sealing with Hot 6, but will be using Grapeseed oil now.

TeeSGee - When I learn to take better pics...The pics I took you cant even really see  the waves.  but it looks good, lol



VK1K said:


> how long have you uses v05 strawberries and cream as a leave in?  I love it as a conditioner, does it Work well as leave in?


----------



## Angelinhell (Apr 23, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @Nix08 and @Ms. Tiki -- how are things? Do we have any others that fall into our buddy group? I just don't want to overlook anyone.


Me, I'm in with you guysI'm currently 2 weeks and three days post, I was trying to stretch until June 29(we'll see how that goes) I'm back to relaxing my hair straight, so I want to see what is the amount of time I can go between my relaxers without too much trouble(breakage,matting, etc.)


----------



## divachyk (Apr 23, 2012)

Ms. Tiki, MBL fat roll -- you need to stop  but congrats on the growth & retention.  Perhaps the hair was stripped too much after clarifying. Just a guess. Where did you see the WnG / scrunch method?

Angelinhell, what prompted you to relax straight?

VK1K, I use VO5 MM to wet detangle before applying my DC and like it a lot.

KhandiB, do you dilute your V05 when using it as a LI?


----------



## Mznelly (Apr 23, 2012)

So I have been m&s my hair daily and doing the ghe on it at night, So far so good, I d.c overnight with queen Helene cholesterol with ginseng, coconut oil, peppermint oil, grape seed, Castro oil... I washed my hair out this morning and it literally felt like silk it's so bouncy and shiny!!! One thing  that shocked was my new growth... I just relaxed my hair last week Saturday. I literally said wtf out loud when I felt it this morning lol. I believe it's the combination of ghe and this mega tek concoction that I made at the last week.

I showed my mom the new growth and she looked at me with a serious face and asked..... "Are you trying to be Pocahontas?" I just giggled and replied why yes  mother I am that got a good chuckle out of her little did she know I'm dead serious lol


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 24, 2012)

KiWiStyle, 
Thanks for the encouragement regarding the interview. 

As for as rollersetting is concerned, it is way too much work to do just to put your hair in a bun afterwards. I'll be on the sidelines encouraging you if you decide to continue. It took me about 40 mins. to roll my hair and then I was under the dryer for 1 hr.and 10 min. There has to be an easier way. I know it'll get better with practice, but that's time I just don't have anymore. I'm focusing on babying my nape as well. It definitely has the shortest length of hair on my head.

Just think on Thursday we'll be 2 wks post relaxer. Time is going by really fast. I need 2 inches to get to full SL. I hope I can grow and retain that much hair over the next 3 months.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 24, 2012)

divachyk I used to Wash and scrunch when I was texlaxed before. I finally got to the point where my hair curled so much it looked natural. That was my goal for texlaxing this time around. I was hoping to get that look again minus the bleach blonde hair. I can't wait until my scrunched hair reaches MBL. You won't be able to tell me anything! 

Angelinhell Hey! I thought you were with us! I'm texlaxing on the 30th. When it get close you might want to do buns or braidout to get you to the finish line


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 24, 2012)

divachyk, Ms. Tiki, Angelinhell I have been busy reading romance novels, what a shame  I have been taking care of my hair though.  I am underprocessed but after my stern talking to by Ms. Tiki I am determined to make it to the end of June.  What I recall as a result of reading another thread is that my best relaxer comes when I flat iron my roots first.  If I do that for the relaxer at the end of June I should be able to correct what's currently underprocessed and do a good job with the new growth.  *Ladies please remind me that I've said this*


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 24, 2012)

Nix08 Oh you know we will remind you


----------



## VK1K (Apr 24, 2012)

KhandiB said:
			
		

> VK1K - Its great as a leave in.
> Not heavy..Im a heat user, so it is good to where it doesnt weight the hair down, has an awesome smell and is silky! Ive been sealing with Hot 6, but will be using Grapeseed oil



Ill give that a shot. thanks!


----------



## VK1K (Apr 24, 2012)

VK1K, I use VO5 MM to wet detangle before applying my DC and like it a lot

I use for Co washing, I hate wet detangling. Ill try this to see if its any less  dreadful. Thanks


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 24, 2012)

divachyk - No I dont dilute it

Nix08 - Here are pics of my recent braidout .. my camera isnt taking great pics of my hair since I dyed it black


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 24, 2012)

No Prob!
Once I figure out how to make a liquid leave in with it, its ON!

LOL



VK1K said:


> Ill give that a shot. thanks!


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 24, 2012)

KhandiB that looks SOOOO good...I really wish I was better at braiding  It may be work practicing for sure


----------



## mamaore (Apr 24, 2012)

@dargirl, I'm 12 weeks post today and I dont think I can hold out anymore.

My hair shed and broke so much on Sunday when I washed despite using Alter Garlic mask on my scalp before I cowashed. I also stopped washing with shampoo in the last 2 wash sessions and honestly I have not noticed a significant difference in shed or broken hairs. 
At this point I have come to a conclusion that I have to TU. My next go round, I will only stretch to 10 weeks and evaluate.

I know you said you would like to stretch to 16 weeks, so you may have to look for any buddy @sunnieb can you help. 

anyone planning to TU this weekend? any tips. I will be self-relaxing with profectiv no-lye super strength.

KhandiB, nice pichas. Your hair looks great . I wish my braid out could look so nice and fluffy.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 24, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle,
> Thanks for the encouragement regarding the interview.
> 
> As for as rollersetting is concerned, it is way too much work to do just to put your hair in a bun afterwards. I'll be on the sidelines encouraging you if you decide to continue. It took me about 40 mins. to roll my hair and then I was under the dryer for 1 hr.and 10 min. There has to be an easier way. I know it'll get better with practice, but that's time I just don't have anymore. I'm focusing on babying my nape as well. It definitely has the shortest length of hair on my head.
> ...



xu93texas,
The same here...it took me 47 minutes and well over an hour to dry, i'm not feeling that.  For now, i'm giving up on roller setting until I get my Pibbs 514 Kwik dry and a little more length.  While i'm nursing my nape and the front/middle of my hair to health, i'll be doing inverted french braid down the middle which look way better now that my hair is longer.  I can actually braid all the way to the nape without the tension, which as we know is breakage city.  Since I moisturized and sealed last night, this morning I just braided and misted with Darcy's Botanical leave-in spray.  I'm going to wear my silk scarf  around the house to retain my moisture but only when DH isn't here, he like to see hair neatly done, up or down, lol.  

New for this stretch: 
- I changed my hair vitamins from Nioxin to phyto just before my relaxer so i'm praying my growth doesn't slow any. 
- I upped my scalp massaging to every night or every other night for about 5 mins or so. 
- I've also started taking Niacin to increase my circulation.  
- I won't be opening my car's sun roof until after the sun starts to set, I imagine the high heat from the sun is a killer on my fine strands.  
- I want to try the bi-weekly cw in addition to my weekly moisturizing shampoo.  
- Heavy ceramide oil prepoo usage; Grapeseed, Hemp and safflower.  I have to remember to get the hemp from the fridge to use with the others.  
- Lots and lots of finger combing/styling.

IKR, 2 weeks post!!  2 more inches and I will be grazing APL but I won't call it until my hair naturally falls at APL, not stretched.  So possibly my last relaxer of the year should do.  I'm in no rush at all, just happy to finally be seeing progress after all the hard work and money put in to my HHJ.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 24, 2012)

KhandiB,
I'm sitting here looking at your beautiful braid out dreaming of the day mine will look as good.  Great job!!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 24, 2012)

Nix08 I always flat iron so I will remind you.


----------



## Raspberry (Apr 24, 2012)

@xu93texas @KiWiStyle 

Hi Ladies! I need to catch up on this thread.. looks like you two have great regimens though  Puttin in work...

@KiWiStyle I'm glad adding protein is working for you. Besides the silk proteins in my conditioners and leave-ins I only use a protein condish or shampoo once every couple weeks.

My hair is doing well, I'm still into lazy styling, sticking mostly with a high bun or two bantu knots at night for waves in the morning. Washed my hair last night with Tigi Honey & Oatmeal Shampoo, Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Scalp Treatment (makes my scalp feel great and its moisturizing), and Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk.

I'm loving my new blow dryer yall, never thought I'd be using heat regularly  I  tension blow dry when my hair is 70% dry and only until its 95% dry and I can still feel a little moisture in it.  Wrapped my hair and today it feels smooth and silky. Before wrapping I lightly sealed with Rusk + Claudie's Revitalizing Balm (awesome ingredients).. wonder if that improved results. I'm loving my current product rotation, my hair feels perfectly moisturized.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 24, 2012)

i know im late, but i need a relaxed buudy 
im like 3 days post
i plan on stretching 10 weeks


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 24, 2012)

KiWiStyle - Aw Thanks!  It is the one style that I can get to look good 8 times out of 10!  I think the biggest thing for me is to not do it while its wet.  I let it pretty much dry completely and use conditioner and oil to braid , I do 2-3 braids each time, if that helps at all 



KiWiStyle said:


> KhandiB,
> I'm sitting here looking at your beautiful braid out dreaming of the day mine will look as good.  Great job!!


----------



## growinstrong (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey, I can be your buddy. I'm 3 days post as I relaxed on Saturday the 21st, however I will be stretching 12 weeks . I'm about 1" from BSL and my goal is MBL. I have tangling issues starting at about 6 weeks post and I also have low porosity hair, so I'm trying out the Greenhouse Effect for extra moisture/growth benefits effective today and I take a hair, skin and nail multivitamin. What's your goals?



lindsaywhat said:


> i know im late, but i need a relaxed buudy
> im like 3 days post
> i plan on stretching 10 weeks


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 24, 2012)

growinstrong
sure! Im gonna try to self relax for the first time on june 30. right now im grazing apl. basically i go by the numbers on my shirt rather than apl bsl etc. so right now im on the number 4, by june 30 i wanna be on number 6, then by septemer the number 8. 
i use sulfur/castor/mn mix on scalp/GHE baggy nightly, and cowash every morning (i dont rinse all the conditioner out.) DC twice a week, protein and ACV rinse (clarify) once a week. as for my vitamins i take fish/flaxseed/primrose oil pills and GNC ultra mega green prenatal vitamins everyday. oh and for the summer i plan to follow the same regi except ill keep my hair in cornrows under a wig. 

WHEW that seems like alot lol


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 24, 2012)

KhandiB,

Thanks for the braid out tip, now that you mention it, that makes a lot of sense.  I have fine strands and braiding while wet made my braid out look so frail and thin so i've rendered mine useless.  Also as you mentioned, it seems less product is best...adding just a tad bit of leave-in conditioner and a little oil should be sufficient.  I'm going to try this very soon .


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 24, 2012)

KhandiB  I love how it turned out. beautiful. i never have any luck with getting nice results when i do a braidout.






KhandiB said:


> @divachyk - No I dont dilute it
> 
> @Nix08 - Here are pics of my recent braidout .. my camera isnt taking great pics of my hair since I dyed it black


----------



## divachyk (Apr 24, 2012)

OT: I rave about few products but I'm really liking Claudie's ends assurance for my ends. Makes them feel soft.


----------



## Raspberry (Apr 24, 2012)

divachyk said:


> OT: I rave about few products but I'm really liking Claudie's ends assurance for my ends. Makes them feel soft.


divachyk I can't wait until Claudie's next sale, I'm feelin a haul comin on . She really puts her foot in her mixes and I love the ingredients - plus I'm _finally_ getting low on butters. My low/no buy is paying off


----------



## divachyk (Apr 24, 2012)

Raspberry, I have a few other Claudie's items in my stash that I have not yet tried but that ends assurance is on point.


----------



## braidqueen (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey all! Ok so I need a buddy. I had a BAD bleach job(my bad)from the front of to center (mainly crown) of my head last October and well...every strand fell out and I mean EVERY strand. I bleached root to tip but the rest of my hair is shoulder length.I haven't been able to relax it cause the fuzz I had on the top was to damaged and it was just FUZZ.

I keep my hair braided ALL the time. they only come out the night before my appointment for redo. So I think I'm about 6 months since my last relaxer and tryingt to make it till Decmeber 31. Anyone want to buddy up with me??


----------



## dargirl (Apr 25, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I am currently 13wks/1day post....
> 
> I am having my washing session after taking out my sengalese twist after having them in for 8 weeks. I will take some pics either tonight or tomorrow just to have a starting pics.
> 
> TTYL ladies....Oh and I still need a buddy , if anyone is 13wks post hit me.



Hi ZebraPrintLover, 

I'm 13 weeks post too so why don't we buddy up? I already have a buddy, mamaore, but the more the merrier! 

How long do you plan to stretch for? I was initially planning 16 weeks, but my new growth has gotten so dense that am now taking it week by week. Can no longer style it and have had it in Celie braids for the past 3 days. Who knows, I might give in this weekend 

What are you doing to manage the new growth now that you're out of braids?


----------



## dargirl (Apr 25, 2012)

mamaore said:


> @dargirl, I'm 12 weeks post today and I dont think I can hold out anymore.
> 
> My hair shed and broke so much on Sunday when I washed despite using Alter Garlic mask on my scalp before I cowashed. I also stopped washing with shampoo in the last 2 wash sessions and honestly I have not noticed a significant difference in shed or broken hairs.
> At this point I have come to a conclusion that I have to TU. My next go round, I will only stretch to 10 weeks and evaluate.
> ...


----------



## Loving (Apr 25, 2012)

sunnieb or any other lady here with experience....how do you keep the ends of your braind outs or bantu knots out soft and moisturized? I have been wearing a braid out for the past few days and I rebraid it at night. My NG is super soft but the ends are a bit crunchy even though I moisturize and seal it every night. I just want to avoid any breakage. I am already seeing a few broken ends when I finger comb in the mornings.


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 25, 2012)

TeeSGee - Thank You!!!

KiWiStyle - No Prob - Hope it helps!!



TeeSGee said:


> KhandiB  I love how it turned out. beautiful. i never have any luck with getting nice results when i do a braidout.


----------



## mamaore (Apr 25, 2012)

dargirl,
No problemo. I will self relax, I have been self -relaxing for the last 2 years. My technique still sucks, but I think I'm better than I used to be. 

I have not oiled my scalp since Sunday, just M& S morning and evening and bunning for work. 

I'm thinking of lightly flat ironing my newgrowth 2 days before I TU to see if the relaxer will take faster.

My last TU I divided into 6 sections instead of 4 and my hair came out way better than previous sessions where I had only 4 sections.  

I will now try sunnieb's method of twisting in smaller sections, I think she had almost 28 twists at her last TU. I'm always looking for ways to make the self-relax process stress free for me. I hope to get consistent results with more practice.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 25, 2012)

Loving - I do several things to keep my ends drenched in moisture.

Cowash every other day

Moisturize 2x a day

I only do 2 braids at night, so I place a clip at the end of the braid leaving 2 inches out.  I slather the ends with ORS Carrot Oil and add a layer of castor oil.  Then I comb through with a fine toothed comb to ensure every hair gets some moisture love.  My ends stay moist all the next day. 

mamaore - my pre-relaxer twists have never let me down!  I never have any under processed areas.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Loving (Apr 25, 2012)

@sunnieb Thanks! Do you see any benefits from using the castor oil?


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 25, 2012)

Loving
i am really loving that Suave Almond and Shea Butter!  i dc'ed with it after i used the shampoo and my hair was very moisturized!  thanks again for putting me on!


----------



## Loving (Apr 25, 2012)

shortdub78 I am glad its working for you!


----------



## Angelinhell (Apr 25, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @Ms. Tiki, MBL fat roll -- you need to stop  but congrats on the growth & retention.  Perhaps the hair was stripped too much after clarifying. Just a guess. Where did you see the WnG / scrunch method?
> 
> @Angelinhell, what prompted you to relax straight?
> 
> ...



I was having a lot of matting, tangling, and breakage from a lye relaxer not getting my roots as straight as I like them to be.


----------



## Angelinhell (Apr 25, 2012)

Please forgive me, I'm new to this site and don't know how to use the mention feature yet, but I'm only 2 weeks post and I'm already seeing new growth. I have been  using a stimulating conditioner, and I think It's working. Maybe I should switch to a stimulating shampoo too hmmm.......


----------



## braidqueen (Apr 25, 2012)

Angelinhell said:


> Please forgive me, I'm new to this site and don't know how to use the mention feature yet, but I'm only 2 weeks post and I'm already seeing new growth. I have been using a stimulating conditioner, and I think It's working. Maybe I should switch to a stimulating shampoo too hmmm.......


 
Hey Angelinhell, I'm almost 6 months post but I'm new as well. We can buddy up if you want. What brand of conditioner is it?


----------



## Angelinhell (Apr 25, 2012)

braidqueen said:


> Hey Angelinhell, I'm almost 6 months post but I'm new as well. We can buddy up if you want. What brand of conditioner is it?


 Wow six months post! Sure you can join, I'm in the 12 weeks group though.The conditioner I have is straight request fixative, but any shampoo or conditioner marketed for dandruff should be stimualting.


----------



## braidqueen (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah 6 months but it was out of neccesity though. I bleached all the hair off the crown of my head and I mean EVERY strand. So I keep it braided all the time by a professional. I'll post pics of the protective style I have in so you guys can see it.


----------



## Angelinhell (Apr 25, 2012)

braidqueen said:


> Yeah 6 months but it was out of neccesity though. I bleached all the hair off the crown of my head and I mean EVERY strand. So I keep it braided all the time by a professional. I'll post pics of the protective style I have in so you guys can see it.


Oh you poor thingI hope your hair grows back full and healthy. Another good stimulating conditioner is nairobi stimu-sil, and there are also scalp drops, and oils to help your hair grow back.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 25, 2012)

Loving said:


> @sunnieb Thanks! Do you see any benefits from using the castor oil?



Loving - Yes I do! 

It's heavy, so I only have to use a dab to cover my ends.  It really seals in the moisture.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 25, 2012)

I swear, I can't keep up with all of our relaxed threads.  I just post in whichever one I come across first.

Here's a low budget photo of my hair today. This is from my wash session last night. I used Pura's Murumuru MM and cupuacu butter for sealing. I braided my hair in two braids and pin curled them overnight. I apologize for the low quality picture but I suck at self-pics.


----------



## Loving (Apr 25, 2012)

divachyk your hair is luscious! So thick!


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 25, 2012)

divachyk girl that hair of yours is just gorgeous! You've inspired me to try a braid out again. I failed at SL maybe now it'll look better. LOL!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks ladies! 

bebezazueta, you got it!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 25, 2012)

KhandiB said:


> Okay, here are some pics.. not great quality, lol
> 
> This is my FARS
> 
> ...


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 26, 2012)

KiWiStyle, Raspberry, 

So I got my weave installed today and I really like it. See the pics in the post above also. What do you think?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 26, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle, Raspberry,
> 
> So I got my weave installed today and I really like it. See the pics in the post above also. What do you think?



I actually like it and not a fan of weave at all but looks nice and blends very well with your hair. And if you never told me it was weave i would question was it or not? Someone paid a pretty penny or they just that damn good, like seriously it looks good!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 26, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I actually like it and not a fan of weave at all but looks nice and blends very well with your hair. And if you never told me it was weave i would question was it or not? Someone paid a pretty penny or they just that damn good, like seriously it looks good!


 
Thanks chica,  she's just really good!  I paid $150.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 26, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> Thanks chica,  she's just really good!  I paid $150.



I know a couple of girls that should seriously exchange info where you go and all that because their hair be looking hit and it looks so fake and cheap!


----------



## Raspberry (Apr 26, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> @KiWiStyle, @Raspberry,
> 
> So I got my weave installed today and I really like it. See the pics in the post above also. What do you think?



xu93texas Looks great! Love the layers and body.. I agree with lilmama that it looks very natural too . How long do you plan to keep it in?


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 26, 2012)

xu93texas - Oh Wow ... Im Flattered!!! Thank you 



xu93texas said:


> KhandiB said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, here are some pics.. not great quality, lol
> ...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 26, 2012)

xu93texas,

WOW, your sew in looks great!!  My last sew-in looked very similar...natural but I couldn't stand the itchiness and not being able to really get to scalp because of the braids.  I wonder if there is something to prevent this?


----------



## Loving (Apr 26, 2012)

sunnieb Thanks so much! I applied some Mane & Tail detangler to my ends last night. I soaked them as a mater of fact. I used my wide tooth comb to detangle, applied some moisturizer and oil, rebraided and used 2 red flexirods at the ends. My ends are super soft today! 

I am loving this thread!!!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 26, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas,
> 
> WOW, your sew in looks great!! My last sew-in looked very similar...natural but I couldn't stand the itchiness and not being able to really get to scalp because of the braids. I wonder if there is something to prevent this?


 
KiWiStyle,
Thank you! I know what you mean about not getting to the scalp. However, she braided my hair in medium thin braids. She also threaded the wefts onto every other braid. Therefore, when I lift the tracks I have easy access to my scalp and cornrows underneath. I had kinky twists back in January and I think this will require just as much effort to maintain. This morning I did have some mild itchiness in the back, but once I sprayed the braid spray, it felt a lot better. I'm not sure how to prevent itchiness. Maybe it was the hair that was used. This particular brand comes from a bss. I didn't want to spend $$$ if I couldn't tolerate the weave. If this install lasts 8 wks, I'll probably purchase some high quality hair.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 26, 2012)

KhandiB said:


> @xu93texas - Oh Wow ... Im Flattered!!! Thank you
> 
> 
> You're welcome!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 26, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> @xu93texas Looks great! Love the layers and body.. I agree with lilmama that it looks very natural too . How long do you plan to keep it in?


 
Raspberry, 
Thanks! I plan to keep it in for 8 weeks if all goes well. I would like to wear sew-ins for the entire summer and possibly through September. I need to step up my protective styling.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 26, 2012)

xu93texas, I like it! Looks great.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 27, 2012)

EasypeaZee - how you holdin' up?

I cowashed this morning and airdried in a ponytail.  My newgrowth is soft and behaving.

I'm relaxing tomorrow and I can't wait!  Anybody else relaxing this weekend?  Let's buddy up!


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 27, 2012)

Can't wait to see the pics sunnieb


----------



## ChoColette (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm 8 weeks post and this new growth is killing me!!  It's so thick and unmanageable!  I have finally found a solution but it takes extra time. I am moisturizing twice a day.  First I spray my roots with the Luster's Scurl no drip spray (don't say it... I know Old' School for real)!  Then I add plenty of Dubar Amla oil (Five STARS!!) and finally I seal my ends with Cantu Shea butter (another favorite).  Now I can comb and my ends are protected for the evening.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 27, 2012)

ChoColette we LOVE Scurl!  Me & my new growth. LOL!


----------



## Mznelly (Apr 28, 2012)

I deep conditioned my hair to ORS hairepair  today with some of my oil mixed in and my hair feels like butter.... I love this thing!! I just wished that  it came in a full size bottle those packet gets on my last nerve

anyways how are my hair buddies doing this weak? I got a nice amount of new growth for two week, but I have noticed a slight scalp soreness, I am I'm uncertain if MT is to blame or my scalp massages I'm going to ease off and see which one is the culprit and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Fyne (Apr 28, 2012)

Still looking for a buddy 8 weeks post today! Stretching to 20-26 weeks - Daily exerciser, frequent co-washer and new steamer over here!


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 28, 2012)

ChoColette and Fyne you both are at 8 weeks


----------



## Fyne (Apr 28, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @ChoColette and @Fyne you both are at 8 weeks




Woooo! Thanks Nix....have I finally found my hair buddy??? ChoColette


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 29, 2012)

xu93texas, Raspberry,

Hi ladies, just checking in.  I've been really busy the last couple days with a combination of work & play, it's been a very good week.

I had a formal event on Friday and only did a cute updo myself.  I cw and air dried, then flat ironed on Thursday night and styled on Friday.  My DH was not very happy," there you go putting that heat back in your head, that's how you damaged your hair before".  I had no idea he really cared, he is a hair guy and loves healthy natural(no color or extensions) hair.  Anyway, I'm going to prepoo, shampoo and steam DC to rebuild any possible breakdown from the heat, although I did use very low heat.  I'll air dry, moisturize, bun and do an inverted single French braid until my next cw Wednesday.  I want to get my ends dusted soon, it's been at least 10 weeks since my last trim.


----------



## Course24 (Apr 29, 2012)

*I'm Looking for a "Relaxed Hair Buddy" to keep each other motivated (esp: during summer heat) :*

Will be 9 weeks post on (5/2)
I will stretch to 12 weeks (5/23)
Current Length: Armpit Length
Goal Length : Mid back
Hair Goal: Thicker, Shinier, more manageable hair with body/swang

_If this sounds like you:
*Be my buddy* (PM or "Mention" me):_ 

Regimen:

    * Wash/Condition Weekly
    * Protein Treatment Monthly (hair loves protein)
    * Clarify as needed 
    * Seek & Destroy as needed (avg monthly)
    * Habitual "Bunner"
    * Relax every 12-14 weeks avg (or longer if my hair cooperates)
    * Vitamins (3-5x/wk)
    * Oil scalp (wkly)
(Interested in: styling, henna, co-washing, & other misc. hair ideas/tips)


----------



## EasypeaZee (Apr 29, 2012)

sunnieb said:
			
		

> EasypeaZee - how you holdin' up?
> 
> I cowashed this morning and airdried in a ponytail.  My newgrowth is soft and behaving.
> 
> I'm relaxing tomorrow and I can't wait!  Anybody else relaxing this weekend?  Let's buddy up!



Hey! Sorry I've been MIA schools been kicking my butt... I feel so free after my relaxer. I was so comfortable with my new growth and now it's all gone and I feel kinda bad that I m so relieved to reach into my scalp and not feel growth.... 15 weeks here I come


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 29, 2012)

I want a buddy!

I'm 3.5 weeks post & stretch 15-16 weeks but I want to stretch from July to December this year!

My relaxer schedule is April, July & December. I'll relax in September only if I get impatient. LOL!

I usually air dry & bun because I workout 6 days a week. But my first love is roller setting!


----------



## mamaore (Apr 29, 2012)

Touch up day today. I used Profectiv super strength.  I sectioned into about 30 pieces. I overlapped unfortunately especially at the back. I forgot to base my scalp but I didn't experience any burning.  By tomorrow Ill evaluate if I have any underprocessed areas.


----------



## Angelinhell (Apr 30, 2012)

Hair buddies(Nix08, divachyk, Ms. Tiki) I need your help. What moisturizing shampoos are you guys using? I prefer one with sulfates, I liked the old keracare, but I haven't been able to find the old formula. Help me


----------



## Loving (Apr 30, 2012)

Anybody out there who is 7 weeks post? I plan to relax in the next 2-3 weeks though...


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 30, 2012)

Angelinhell I'm still on a hunt for a nice moisturizing shampoo (I like paraben/sulphate free products and here in lies the struggle with finding a nice moisturizing shampoo for me).  The other ladies will certainly be more helpful...I do like elucence moisture balancing shampoo...divachyk I believe loves and uses Kenra


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 30, 2012)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> Angelinhell I'm still on a hunt for a nice moisturizing shampoo (I like paraben/sulphate free products and here in lies the struggle with finding a nice moisturizing shampoo for me).  The other ladies will certainly be more helpful...I do like elucence moisture balancing shampoo...divachyk I believe loves and uses Kenra



Have u tried Shea moisture, very good moisturizing shampoo


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 30, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Angelinhell I'm still on a hunt for a nice moisturizing shampoo (I like paraben/sulphate free products and here in lies the struggle with finding a nice moisturizing shampoo for me).  The other ladies will certainly be more helpful...I do like elucence moisture balancing shampoo...divachyk I believe loves and uses Kenra



try Creme Of Nature Argan Oil Shampoo?  i used to love CON back in the day!  you just have to clarify at least once a month.  have you tried WEN?  i still think about ordering it sometimes.  but i am digging the Suave Almond and Shea Butter line right now. 

I was a big Elucence and Kenra, as well as Keracare, but when my hair started acting a fool due to the protein issue, none of those could save me.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 30, 2012)

Loving
when you relax i am going to try to hang with you till your next touch up if the Suave continues to be my friend!   every time i wash my hair, i think of you!   that was a Godsend!  truly a blessing!  thank you again!  i bought a mini flat iron, so i plan on flat ironing my roots when my new growth gets out of control, but i will still roller set.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 30, 2012)

Angelinhell said:


> Hair buddies(@Nix08, @divachyk, @Ms. Tiki) I need your help. What moisturizing shampoos are you guys using? I prefer one with sulfates, I liked the old keracare, but I haven't been able to find the old formula. Help me


I use CON Argan @Angelinhell. It's sulfate free though. For sulfate based, I use Joico Moisturizing (the blue bottle).



bebezazueta said:


> I want a buddy!
> 
> I'm 3.5 weeks post & stretch 15-16 weeks but I want to stretch from July to December this year!
> 
> ...


bebezazueta, what types of workouts are you doing?


----------



## niqu92 (Apr 30, 2012)

ok ive deff ben MIA from this thread
but anywhoo just checking in and my hair is doing fab-o-looouuus im 7wks post and my hair is thick shiny and luscious from rollersetting. i really feel like doing  braidouts cause its getting really hot (it was almost 90 degrees today) but i know although it will look good it'll make my hair super tangled&dry which will result in shedding esp. since im more than 1month post
i just feel like trying new styles cause ive been rollersetting consistently since january but idk what to do =/ any ideas?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 30, 2012)

Angelinhell said:


> Hair buddies(@Nix08, @divachyk, @Ms. Tiki) I need your help. What moisturizing shampoos are you guys using? I prefer one with sulfates, I liked the old keracare, but I haven't been able to find the old formula. Help me



I guess I'm the odd ball b/c the best moisturizing shampoo I have with sulfates is Paul Mitchell. I just switched to CON sulfate free one b/c it lathers.


----------



## Loving (Apr 30, 2012)

shortdub78 I am happy its working for you. It has really been helping me this time around. At last, I can say I have a staple product!


----------



## Loving (Apr 30, 2012)

niqu92 when do you plan on getting a T/U? I am also 7 weeks post but will be getting a T/U at week 9 or 10. 

I am just as style challenged as you are...sorry I can't help in that area.


----------



## Angelinhell (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks guys for your help, I will look into all these suggestions!


----------



## Angelinhell (Apr 30, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> I guess I'm the odd ball b/c the best moisturizing shampoo I have with sulfates is Paul Mitchell. I just switched to CON sulfate free one b/c it lathers.


Ms. Tiki, Me too, sulfate free shampoos dry the heck, out of my hair. I have been curious about the CON argan oil one, but everywhere I go it's always sold out. So it must be working for somebody


----------



## Angelinhell (Apr 30, 2012)

shortdub78, divachyk, Ms. Tiki. How well does the CON argan oil shampoo detangle your hair?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 30, 2012)

Angelinhell said:


> @Ms. Tiki, Me too, sulfate free shampoos dry the heck, out of my hair. I have been curious about the CON argan oil one, but everywhere I go it's always sold out. So it must be working for somebody



When I went to get it the lady who own the BSS was trying to talk me into it vs the Elasta shampoo. She was so serious about how well it works that she put some in my hand and walked me to the bathroom throw her backroom to try it.


----------



## Angelinhell (Apr 30, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> When I went to get it the lady who own the BSS was trying to talk me into it vs the Elasta shampoo. She was so serious about how well it works that she put some in my hand and walked me to the bathroom throw her backroom to try it.


Wow!, I take that as a sign that I should try it. If I don't like it, it won't be much of a loss because it's only $5.00.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 30, 2012)

Angelinhell said:


> @shortdub78, @divachyk, @Ms. Tiki. How well does the CON argan oil shampoo detangle your hair?



Angelinhell, I don't use it for its detangling properties. After experiencing tangling incidents with various products, I no longer trust products enough to hop in the shower without first detangling my hair. I've read that CON detangles well for some but again, I haven't trusted the product in that way. I always enter my wash sessions with detangled hair regardless if I'm using sulfate or sulfate free.

For me, detangling starts on dry hair slathered in oil or conditioner. I then wash my hair very strategically to keep the hair as detangled as possible. I will say, I find CON very moisturizing so my hair stays detangled and separated for the most part.


----------



## TeeSGee (May 1, 2012)

DC'ing overnight on dry hair with Macadamia deep Repair mask.


ETA: this is now a staple DC in my regimen, it worked so well that my hair is feeling a little overly moisturized. will do a protein treatment in a few days. I'm so happy found something that worked this great. My hair has never felt this awesome and i've been on this HHJ for over 2yrs. Holy Grail!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 1, 2012)

Angelinhell said:


> shortdub78, divachyk, Ms. Tiki. How well does the CON argan oil shampoo detangle your hair?




Angelinhell
it is very softening!  i used it this morning.  but a little goes a long way.  i only focused on my scalp and shampooed twice.  i just let it run down when i rinsed in the shower.  it has a lot of slip.  you won't need a lot of conditioner either.  just remember to clarify once a month when using sulfate free shampoos.  they tend to cause buildup over time.  the product is very silky and moisturizing.  but it is very concentrated.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 1, 2012)

Angelinhell said:


> Hair buddies(Nix08, divachyk, Ms. Tiki) I need your help. What moisturizing shampoos are you guys using? I prefer one with sulfates, I liked the old keracare, but I haven't been able to find the old formula. Help me



i am diggin the Suave Almond and Shea butter shampoo!  Loving hip me to it and it is amazing!  i am a Keracare fan as well, but i like this better.  it really adds a lot of slip, but cleans the hair well.  i use this or the CON.


----------



## xu93texas (May 1, 2012)

Hi ladies, It's been almost a week and so far so good. The only thing that is bothering me about this sew in is the hair irritates my neck. I keep it up in a ponytail when I'm at home. After seeing Mrs.Obama's hair at WHCD, I'm thinking about cutting it. We'll see. 

@KiWiStyle, 
I'm sure you didn't experience any heat damage. You mentioned 
your dh concern for your natural hair (no color or extensions). Does your husband support or object you using chemicals? Have you ever thought about transitioning?
How did your shampoo/condition/steam treatment turn out?

@Raspberry,
You are really liking your new blow dryer. I don't think a little heat is damaging at all. My hair can tolerate it. What is your current regimen? I saw in another post you mentioned using Silk Dreams and other natural hair products. Does your hair respond the same to natural hair products vs. traditional/salon products?


----------



## nazjha (May 1, 2012)

My hair goals were to relax on the 1st of may but I am pushing it until June 30 th (HYH Challenge reveal date) i took my hair down for a length check last week and noticed my nape definitly broke off. So wearing my real hair out did nothing but depress me :?
So i will continue to keep my hair protected under my 3/4ths wig for the next 2 months or so!!! 
I will continue to post like this since I have lost my relaxer buddy TeeSGee . 
which by the way I definitly mentioned you in a post way back when and you never responded girl. anywho so tell me how was your relaxer, hows your hair now?? 
and i remember you saying your birthday was somewhere around this time so if I missed it HAPPY BELATED!!! But if its not yet I'm wishing you the best


----------



## TeeSGee (May 1, 2012)

nazjha said:


> My hair goals were to relax on the 1st of may but I am pushing it until June 30 th (HYH Challenge reveal date) i took my hair down for a length check last week and noticed my nape definitly broke off. So wearing my real hair out did nothing but depress me :?
> So i will continue to keep my hair protected under my 3/4ths wig for the next 2 months or so!!!
> I will continue to post like this since I have lost my relaxer buddy @TeeSGee .
> which by the way I definitly mentioned you in a post way back when and you never responded girl. anywho so tell me how was your relaxer, hows your hair now??
> and i remember you saying your birthday was somewhere around this time so if I missed it HAPPY BELATED!!! But if its not yet I'm wishing you the best


 
nazjha Welcome back buddy, btw KhandiB is my buddy as well.( we can have multiple ) Sorry to hear about ur nape breakage, i'm still nursing mine back. I can't wait for ur relaxer reveal . and i didn't know u mentioned me in a post. sometimes that thing doesn't work. My relaxer went well and i was able to retain a lot of length after my trim 2 mths prior. and u didn't miss my BDay it's tomorrow.. thank u for the bday wish.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 1, 2012)

xu93texas, Raspberry

Xu93texas, when I saw the first lady's hair I instantly thought about you and your sew-in. Her hair was beautiful.  DH doesn't object to extensions/hair color, he just prefer the more natural look.  He really doesn't like the chemicals but There is no way I'm going natural.  Girl I was not happy with my 4b coils during that last 15 week stretch!  Now he does object to dd's hair being chemically altered...me too.  

On a side note, i love my steam DC!!  I'm feeling my NG already!!!  I'm feeling good about this next stretch.


----------



## Mznelly (May 2, 2012)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> Angelinhell I'm still on a hunt for a nice moisturizing shampoo (I like paraben/sulphate free products and here in lies the struggle with finding a nice moisturizing shampoo for me).  The other ladies will certainly be more helpful...I do like elucence moisture balancing shampoo...divachyk I believe loves and uses Kenra



What's the down side to paraben?  I know sulphate is stripping but I never looked into paraben. I really like CON Aragan oil sulphate free shampoo it leaves my hair feeling amazing


----------



## Nix08 (May 2, 2012)

@Mznelly as many articles as you can find regarding the perceived 'dangers' of parabens you'll likely find an equal amount that say that they are fine. I have been able to successully minimize my exposure without sacrificing too much but at the same time I wouldn't want to falsely put fear into anyone regarding my avoidance of them.
Here are a couple (random) links that highlight why I avoid them:
http://ezinearticles.com/?Dangers-of-Parabens---5-Facts-You-Need-to-Know!&id=1434158

http://cincovidas.com/hype-or-fact-are-parabens-in-cosmetics-really-that-dangerous-you-bet/


----------



## KhandiB (May 2, 2012)

You a Taurus too buddy?? TeeSGee My Birthday was this past Friday, Knew I liked you for a reason 

Anywhoo, I dont think my last couple of relaxers took to well.  Im not happy with my new growth, its seems really dry and unresponsive...



TeeSGee said:


> nazjha Welcome back buddy, btw KhandiB is my buddy as well.( we can have multiple ) Sorry to hear about ur nape breakage, i'm still nursing mine back. I can't wait for ur relaxer reveal . and i didn't know u mentioned me in a post. sometimes that thing doesn't work. My relaxer went well and i was able to retain a lot of length after my trim 2 mths prior. and u didn't miss my BDay it's tomorrow.. thank u for the bday wish.


----------



## sugahoney (May 2, 2012)

Hi guys, Im looking for a buddy. I am currently 11 weeks 3 days post and looking to relax around 2nd or 3rd June at about 16weeks.

The longest I have gone before was 12 weeks and that was hard as hell.

I just looked in the mirror at my hair and I must say it really looks . I have been studying for the last 4 days straight and havent really done much to my hair and I'm on vacation so I'm not leaving the house until my assignments and exams are finished.  My new growth is not too bad this time around but my hair looks a hot mess.


----------



## sunnieb (May 2, 2012)

I'm 4 days post stretching for at least 15 weeks.  I need a buddy. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB (May 2, 2012)

I have a question about using oils, I mean do you slather it on your hair or just use enough for effect, because Im not sure Im using it right with I do hot oil treatments…
TIA


----------



## xu93texas (May 2, 2012)

KiWiStyle, 

I will get a steamer before this stretch is over. Where did you buy yours? How much did you spend? Yeah, I tried to transition several times. The longest was for 19 weeks. Not happening. I'm sold on stretching 14-16 weeks. Today made 1 week with my weave. Tomorrow will 3 weeks into this stretch.  When did you say you were relaxing again??


----------



## DivaJones (May 2, 2012)

UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


    49 days until my relaxer and Friday I will be 13 weeks post relaxer. June 20th I will be 20 weeks post relaxer, longest stretch ever in my life!!!


----------



## bebezazueta (May 2, 2012)

OT: divachyk I have a gym membership & I do a SPINNING class 3 times a week ( this took inches off my hips!), Zumba once a week, hip hop aerobics once a week, fab abs 2 times a week, body pump (weight lifting/full body/lots of reps) 2 times a week & I'm trying to train for a 5k but I'm not finding the time to do it. I've lost 31 pounds so far!  26 lbs since January!


----------



## TeeSGee (May 2, 2012)

KhandiB said:


> You a Taurus too buddy?? @TeeSGee My Birthday was this past Friday, Knew I liked you for a reason
> 
> Anywhoo, I dont think my last couple of relaxers took to well. Im not happy with my new growth, its seems really dry and unresponsive...


 

KhandiB, thank u and happy belated Bday to u.Taurus Rocks.

Sorry to hear about ur hair, try moisturizing the NG or Bagging and see if that helps.


----------



## divachyk (May 2, 2012)

TeeSGee and KhandiB happy belated birthday.

bebezazueta, that's excellent! I'm proud of your progress.


----------



## bebezazueta (May 2, 2012)

divachyk thanks lady!


----------



## TeeSGee (May 2, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @TeeSGee and @KhandiB happy belated birthday.
> 
> @bebezazueta, that's excellent! I'm proud of your progress.


 

divachyk Thank u for the bday wish.


----------



## Raspberry (May 3, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> Hi ladies, It's been almost a week and so far so good. The only thing that is bothering me about this sew in is the hair irritates my neck. I keep it up in a ponytail when I'm at home. After seeing Mrs.Obama's hair at WHCD, I'm thinking about cutting it. We'll see.
> 
> @KiWiStyle,
> I'm sure you didn't experience any heat damage. You mentioned
> ...



@KiWiStyle I think being wary about heat damage is half the battle. It's the people who apply heat without thinking or in multiple forms unnecessarily who have the worst experiences. If you're subsconsiously afraid of damage you're most likely doing what you need to do to avoid it.  Also, I'm deathly afraid to let someone else, even a stylist, do anything besides rollerset me. Other folks tend to focus on getting your hair super straight and that's it. Being DYI with heat is the way to go IMO.

@xu93texas I hope you see tons of growth with your sew-in, seems like those who get a good install and can keep it in for a while do really well with them.

Yessss I love my new dryer (Chi Bling) . I can keep it on the low setting and get great results and it drastically cuts down my air dry time with maybe 5 passes per large section.

I like Silk Dreams but it may not be 100% natural but it is high quality natural ingredients and a few key synthetics to supercharge their effectiveness. In general those are the type of products I like, I don't go out of my way to try purely "natural" products unless a lot of people are singing their praises cause I have products with 'cones and sulfates that I love.  I really like Claudie's line because her products are seriously effective and the variety and quality of her ingredients is ridiculous. There are other mostly natural based lines that some relaxed heads like - She Scent It, Bee Mine, Hairveda, etc. Just check out the Vendor forum or the Use 1 Buy 1 Thread to stir your inner PJ 

ETA: My regimen is fairly simple: Wash or co-wash every 3-5 days depending how far into the stretch I am. I don't do special DC sessions, just use good conditioners. I t-shirt dry and either blow dry or immediately set my hair into a high bun, 2 bantu knots, or a few twists/braids.

On a daily basis I rub a combination of Claudie's Temple Balm + Rusk Smoother or Silk Elements leave-in around my edges/nape and use the same combo on my ends. I set my hair at night in either a high loose bun, 2 bantu knots, or a few twists (love twist-outs deeper in the stretch).

As far as moisture/protein balance I really on the small amounts of mild protein in my daily leave-ins and use a protein shampoo or condish every 2 weeks.


----------



## Raspberry (May 3, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas, @Raspberry
> 
> 
> On a side note, i love my steam DC!!  I'm feeling my NG already!!!  I'm feeling good about this next stretch.



KiWiStyle I've never tried steaming but it gets so much praise.. maybe one day. I'd have to come across a steamer on sale or something.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 3, 2012)

divachyk Are you coming to Jax anytime soon bc I need my hair flat ironed? LOL Sorry, I'm having a moment. I so don't feel like doing it but I need to update my pics.


----------



## KhandiB (May 3, 2012)

divachyk - TeeSGee – Thank you!!!! 

TeeSGee – I am starting to think it may have been an expired relaxer, my hair has never been like this before  I bought it from a Food Lion and I should have known better, they probably don’t sell relaxers regularly.  I will now only buy relaxers from Sally’s , lol


----------



## divachyk (May 3, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> @divachyk Are you coming to Jax anytime soon bc I need my hair flat ironed? LOL Sorry, I'm having a moment. I so don't feel like doing it but I need to update my pics.


 No ma'am, no time soon. If you don't feel up to it, delay it until you're ready. Ms. Tiki


----------



## dargirl (May 3, 2012)

mamaore said:


> Touch up day today. I used Profectiv super strength.  I sectioned into about 30 pieces. I overlapped unfortunately especially at the back. I forgot to base my scalp but I didn't experience any burning.  By tomorrow Ill evaluate if I have any underprocessed areas.



mamaore, 

Hey girl! Glad to see your post: I was wondering whether you'd managed to touch up. Sorry to hear about the overlapping, but have you had a chance to assess the damage, if any? How about the rest of your hair? Was it processed enough? Do you have any pixsoke:

Anyway, I'm still hanging in here at 14.5 weeks post. Will either touch up this weekend or next weekend. (I've been saying this for the past couple of weeks though...) Part of the problem is I'm torn between whether I want to self-relax and risk both overlapping my relaxed end and under-processing my new growth. Or whether I want to take the risk of going to a salon and having someone else screw up my hair? 

What would you do? Am so conflicted...


----------



## Loving (May 3, 2012)

Think I am going to relax next weekend...May 10 @ 9 weeks post. Let the countdown begin!


----------



## xu93texas (May 3, 2012)

Raspberry;15857297 
@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=311845" said:
			
		

> xu93texas[/URL] I hope you see tons of growth with your sew-in, seems like those who get a good install and can keep it in for a while do really well with them.
> 
> Yes, I hope do see lots of growth as well.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for your regimen. It looks solid and simple. Once this sew in is out , my goal is to KISS with my hair regimen.


----------



## AvaBhair (May 3, 2012)

Hello all,

I am hoping that some one can help me!! I've always kept track of my touch up days (I use a texturizer). unfortunately I ha to hard reset my phone an lost all info, including when I had my last touch up!! 
Can any one suggest what to look for when deciding its time for a touch up ??!!! Thx


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 4, 2012)

AvaBhair said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I am hoping that some one can help me!! I've always kept track of my touch up days (I use a texturizer). unfortunately I ha to hard reset my phone an lost all info, including when I had my last touch up!!
> Can any one suggest what to look for when deciding its time for a touch up ??!!! Thx



Where you can barely get the comb through , better to do it later than early


----------



## DivaJones (May 5, 2012)

Update#2

I will be stretching for 35 weeks, just had my hair put in Singalese twist and I will be hiding my hair until my Birthday in October!!!!!!!

13 weeks post relaxer


----------



## mamaore (May 6, 2012)

dargirl said:


> @mamaore,
> 
> Hey girl! Glad to see your post: I was wondering whether you'd managed to touch up. Sorry to hear about the overlapping, but have you had a chance to assess the damage, if any? How about the rest of your hair? Was it processed enough? Do you have any pixsoke:
> 
> ...



Dargrl, Sorry I was MIA for a bit. I haven't seen any damage yet. Normal shedding and minimal breakage. I am yet to bring the breakage under control. This is something I have struggled with since 2008 that I started regrowing my hair. 

 I just added pics to my avatar and signature. My signature shows the breakage at the back of my head that I'm gradually nursing back to health. (Note to self: Affirm relaxer is the devil) I has significant breakage and thinning in the area.

My avatar is 1 week post relaxer pic. I see retention from the last time  I Tu'd so that's good. I need to trim those ends though. I'm gradually trimming away the damage. My last trim was 14 wks ago. I'm trimming this week for sure. I'll get a blunt cut when the shorter side reaches APL.


----------



## Loving (May 7, 2012)

This is the only thread I feel comfortable asking this question. I am due for a T/U on this Saturday but I went for a shampoo last Saturday and decided to take a few pics of my hair afterwards. Please excuse the fat. My roots have been blowdried so the new growth is a little soft and straight. Can you tell me if I am at APL? Please be brutally honest.

ETA: My signature pic is from January. I can say that I have seen an improvement in thickness since then!


----------



## xu93texas (May 7, 2012)

Loving said:


> This is the only thread I feel comfortable asking this question. I am due for a T/U on this Saturday but I went for a shampoo last Saturday and decided to take a few pics of my hair afterwards. Please excuse the fat. My roots have been blowdried so the new growth is a little soft and straight. Can you tell me if I am at APL? Please be brutally honest.
> 
> ETA: My signature pic is from January. I can say that I have seen an improvement in thickness since then!


 
@Loving, your hair is beautiful. You're right, your hair appears more thicker than your siggy pic. Please post pics after your relaxer this weekend. 

It looks like you're APL. (just my unprofessional opinion) You'll be full APL in no time. Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## KhandiB (May 7, 2012)

My hurr looks good today!! 

Im wearing a braid out, I tried a different way of doing it last night, I did 4 braids.

I parted my hair down the middle and in the front braided it back and rolled with yellow hard mesh rollers and braided the back downward.

My hair is so wavy.. Will take pics later...

If that description is confusing..im sorry, I parted it 4 ways like you would do with a relaxer,lol


----------



## Nix08 (May 7, 2012)

Loving..first off I don't see any fat  I think you are less than an inch away from APL BUT could quite likely be there after your TU this weekend.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 7, 2012)

Raspberry,

I love your regimen, it's so simple.  I can't wait to get some simplicity into my regimen but first I have to use up my massive stash.  You know that first year into the HHJ is ruthless, I was jumping on all the bandwagons.  No more, i'm KISS for now on.


----------



## Loving (May 7, 2012)

@xu93texas and Nix08 thanks so much!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 7, 2012)

I took some pics of my new growth the other night. You can tell I've grown since my TU 4 weeks ago. I think my hair is growing fast like it did for my last stretch. It seem the MN is helping with my dandruff and growth.

The funny thing is two people have said something to me about being natural. erplexed


----------



## Angelinhell (May 7, 2012)

Ok guys, I am officially tired of doing my hair(kinda). I was thinking about getting some senegalese twists for a while. Has anyone had any bad experiences with these? I just feel they would be "safer" than micros.
Small ones like hers http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yQEwNCoeL4&feature=related


----------



## Nix08 (May 8, 2012)

Ms. Tiki my new growth is pretty obvious too...despite my underprocessed areas i'm having no issues thus far and loving my hair  So much so that I want to wear it out more BUT I'm aiming for WL in 2013 - I need to keep my eye on the prize  Not to mention when my hair is down at work especially I find it annoying after the first hour or so


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 8, 2012)

Nix08 you sound like me. I want to have a down for a bit but I know that's not the best thing to do. I wanted to be WL by July but I'm not sure how close I will be. I think somewhere around half inch to 1" away. I know I should be there by my bday in Sept. So, I will continue to keep her in hiding. I was looking forward to summertime scrunch and gos


----------



## bebezazueta (May 8, 2012)

Inspired by divachyk to do a braid out & I LOVE IT! I moisturized dirty hair with Alberta V05 strawberries & champagne condish & sealed with  Sally's GVP chi silk infusion knockoff. Then I sectioned my hair into 3,  1 to the back & 1 on each side then i did 3 Dutch braids & attached rollers on the ends. I took a hot jacuzzi bath after this to steam in the braids. Slept on it overnite.  Undid braids just now & was pleasantly surprised. My hair is SO MOISTURIZED!

Here's the side view & back view


----------



## KhandiB (May 8, 2012)

I am tired too, lol.

I like those braids she has, maybe I will get some ..



Angelinhell said:


> Ok guys, I am officially tired of doing my hair(kinda). I was thinking about getting some senegalese twists for a while. Has anyone had any bad experiences with these? I just feel they would be "safer" than micros.
> Small ones like hers http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yQEwNCoeL4&feature=related


----------



## sunnieb (May 8, 2012)

bebezazueta - beautiful braidout!

It's so humid here today, I decided to do one as well because I know better than to try any other type of curl! 





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Raspberry (May 8, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Raspberry,
> 
> I love your regimen, it's so simple.  I can't wait to get some simplicity into my regimen but first I have to use up my massive stash.  You know that first year into the HHJ is ruthless, I was jumping on all the bandwagons.  No more, i'm KISS for now on.



@KiWiStyle Good, I hope you find the right regimen for you!  I know what you mean about having a stash, I still feel the need to try something new once in a while just 'cause - the pretty jars stay callin' me. I've been doing much better this year though, maybe one new product per month.  ETA: forgot about my Claudie's mini-haul


----------



## bebezazueta (May 8, 2012)

Thanks sunnieb I love your wave pattern better.  How many braids did you use?


----------



## sunnieb (May 8, 2012)

bebezazueta - I only put in 2 pigtail braids.  Simple and easy for me to do. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (May 8, 2012)

Looking good ladies! sunnieb bebezazueta


----------



## Raspberry (May 9, 2012)

Beautiful braid-outs sunnieb and bebezazueta! 

Bebezazueta I've been discovering the wonders of dirty hair too, I'm overdue for a wash but it's so much easier to keep curls/waves right now and all I've been needing to do is set my hair with a little water at night, since it's about as moisturized/saturated/greazzy as it's gonna get


----------



## sunnieb (May 9, 2012)

Thanks divachyk and Raspberry!

My hair is behaving nicely!  I really enjoying being only 1 1/2 weeks post!


----------



## xu93texas (May 9, 2012)

KiWiStyle, Raspberry,

Hi ladies,
What are your weekend hair plans? It's Mother Day weekend, any special plans for your hair? I will be doing a flexi-rod set. I hope it turns out OK.
I've had this sew-in for 2 weeks now. So far so good, but I'm starting to miss my hair. I'm not sure how long I'll keep this weave in, but it'll be at least 1 month. I'm ready to get my hair growing and retaining length for the summer. I've decided to implement some new ideas/concepts to maximize growth, retention, and healthier hair:
-no heat, except for indirect heat from hood dryer, if necessary. I joined the Summer 2012 No Heat Challenge. We're allowed 3 heat passes and that's plenty.
-I'm going to try some ayurvedic oils and powders
-continue to wear protective styles: sew-in or wigs about 90% of the summer
-I'll be stepping up my exercising, eating right (more fruits and veggies) and drinking a green smoothie at least 5 days a week.

*I'm determined to get to full SL by the end of the summer*. Basically, I need to grow/retain at least 0.75 inch of ng each month. What about you ladies? Any summer hair care plans/regimens?


----------



## Angelinhell (May 9, 2012)

DivaJones If you don't mind I have a few questions about senegalese twists, because I plan on getting some soon.(maybe)
Is this your first time getting them?
How long did it take?
How much did you pay?
Are they too tight?
Do you think you will have a problem with losing your edges?
This will be my first time getting any kind of twists and extensions, and I'm scared because of some of the horror stories I've heard.


----------



## Angelinhell (May 9, 2012)

Oh and is 5 weeks post too early to get twists?


----------



## sunnieb (May 9, 2012)

Alrighty then, since nun ya'll want to be my buddy, I'm just gonna jump in the conversation like I always do! Ha!


----------



## sunnieb (May 9, 2012)

KhandiB said:


> My hurr looks good today!!
> 
> Im wearing a braid out, I tried a different way of doing it last night, I did 4 braids.
> 
> ...



KhandiB - Where the pix?


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 9, 2012)

xu93texas, Raspberry,

WOW, I haven't even thought about the holiday.  My husband and kids are taking me out for fine dining on Mother's Day but my hair haven't even crossed my mind but I'm glad you  brought it up so now I can think about it.  So you're doing a flexi-rod set?  I'm sure if you take your time, it'll come out perfectly.  


Sew-in's are like that, I get tired of them fast too because I want to wash my hair a lot now, be patient...it'll payoff big-time by your next relaxer reveal!! 
 I never use heat because I look a hot mess when i'm done so I just leave that  to my stylist when I go for relaxers and trims.  I bought a babyliss curling iron and a flat iron but will hardly ever use them, LOL.  I got them for those just in case days.  
"I'm going to try some ayurvedic oils and powders"  I want to try these as well, have you ever henna'd?  This will most likely be my next new thing.  

"I'll be stepping up my exercising, eating right (more fruits and veggies) and drinking a green smoothie at least 5 days a week."  This is always a good thing.  I'm taking a new hair vitamin and multi-vitamin so I have no idea how they will effect my growth as for water, i've been a fish all this year, I can't get enough water!  DH and I also ride our bikes on the lakefront in the summer and so i'm soo very excited to get back on the trail.  

"I'm determined to get to full SL by the end of the summer. Basically, I need to grow/retain at least 0.75 inch of ng each month. What about you ladies? Any summer hair care plans/regimens?" The only things I plan to do is continue my vitamin regimen, shampoo and DC regimens, my water intake is good but I could use more exercise.  I am really comfortable with my single inverted french braid, I can leave it in for up to 3-4 days at a time and my ends are completely protected.  I've actually gotten my nape off to a good start so now the front of my hair is my primary focus.  It grows so very slow there and I hate topical growth aids so I'm upping my scalp massage every where but concentrating on the front.    
__________________


----------



## KhandiB (May 10, 2012)

sunnieb - Girl you done called me out 

Here you go, I think I need a new camera..



sunnieb said:


> KhandiB - Where the pix?


----------



## Raspberry (May 11, 2012)

@xu93texas @KiWiStyle

I don't have specific hair goals for the summer besides perfecting the messy bun. I'm more concerned about getting regular exercise and I'm hoping the extra exertion and blood circulation will cause my hair to grow faster 

I'm finding that I retain the most growth with a low manipulation routine.


----------



## mochalocks (May 11, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> @KiWiStyle, @Raspberry,
> 
> What about you ladies? Any summer hair care plans/regimens?




No plans for my hair this summer. but to take care of it, and let it grow.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (May 11, 2012)

I need a buddy  

How many weeks post are you right now? on this Saturday I'll be 13 wks post

How long are you stretching? I am stretching 6 months, Oh Im going to try

Any other info? Not really


----------



## Loving (May 14, 2012)

Any of you ladies ever done a corrective relaxer before? I got a touch up on Saturday but I am slightly underprocessed in the crown region (my hair always grows thicker there). My stylist wants to do a corrective in the next 2 weeks but I told her I would rather wait 3 weeks.  My plan is to do protein DCs until then and protect the previoulsy relaxed hair when getting the corrective. She will only be correcting the crown area as everywhere else came out straight.

Any thing else I should be aware of?


----------



## Nix08 (May 14, 2012)

@Loving everytime I pondered getting a corrective done I was advised to NOT do it. I ended up relaxing at 8 weeks rather than any longer. If you can at all manage your underprocessed area,  I'd give you the same advice and just work with it until your next relaxer and she can start in that spot first....


----------



## Loving (May 14, 2012)

Nix08 I was considering doing that but the thing is I have to stretch this relaxer for 11 weeks due to an event I have coming up then. I really dont want to do a touch up at 7 weeks and then at 4 or do one at 8 and then at 3.

I dont know what to do.......


----------



## Nix08 (May 14, 2012)

@Loving....how about going to 10 weeks with all of it or even 9...2 weeks after a relaxer the hair is still pretty straight and manageable hair.....a lot of people say that they start to prefer their hair a few weeks after their relaxer as it's less flat.


----------



## Loving (May 14, 2012)

@Nix08, that's a good point! Any tips on how to manage this underprocessed area since you have been here before?


----------



## Loving (May 14, 2012)

Any buddies out there for me? I am 2 days post and would like to go for 10 weeks. I am a bit underprocessed in the crown region and will be looking to this thread for help to manage this area before my next touch up.


----------



## Nix08 (May 14, 2012)

Loving ...sorry I didn't see your edit earlier....I co wash a lot so the added moisture really helps.  How do you wear your hair normally, is regular co washing an option?  If not or maybe even so...if you are deliberate about adding your leave in or daily moisture to that area I find that helps (that's what I do when I'm about 7 weeks post and onward).  I also DC a lot, I DC on dry hair so it could also be called a pre poo....


----------



## Loving (May 14, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @Loving ...sorry I didn't see your edit earlier....I co wash a lot so the added moisture really helps. How do you wear your hair normally, is regular co washing an option? If not or maybe even so...if you are deliberate about adding your leave in or daily moisture to that area I find that helps (that's what I do when I'm about 7 weeks post and onward). I also DC a lot, I DC on dry hair so it could also be called a pre poo....


@Nix08 that's ok . I usually do a DC on dry hair every week. Moisture isn't a problem these days especially since I have been using the Suave Almond and Shea butter. I don't like to cowash, my hair doesn't like the extra manipulation.

I guess patience will be the key for this stretch.


----------



## Nix08 (May 14, 2012)

Loving in that case you'll be fine....if you daily moisturize and seal then I would put some extra moisturizer on my finger tips and rub it on the underprocessed areas...


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 15, 2012)

Ladies, I'm not sure if I'm going to make it 12 weeks. I'm 5 weeks post and the NG is out of control. I was trying to part it to put my MN on my scalp and I had to fight my hair to get to my scalp. WTH? This is about to get real!


----------



## Nix08 (May 15, 2012)

Ms. Tiki hang in there...you can do it.........................................................BUT if you go less, I may too


----------



## divachyk (May 15, 2012)

Nix08 and @Ms. Tiki --- just checking in. Ok so I'm not sure what's up with my hair. It's behaving like I'm 15 weeks post and I'm nowhere near it. First off, it's very very thick at the root. I hope that's a sign of some good growth. However, my aging ends are causing issues. I was experiencing some breakage a few days ago and thought, hmmm let me protein treat. Yeah well, got quite a bit of breakage yesterday after using AO GPB so I will be babying my hair for a week or so until I correct this mishap that's occuring. All this rambling to say, I will likely end my stretch around 8-10 weeks this time around. I'm not vibing with the thick roots and the breakge. Getting a TU seems to reset my hair's balance.


----------



## mamaore (May 15, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> Ladies, I'm not sure if I'm going to make it 12 weeks. I'm 5 weeks post and the NG is out of control. I was trying to part it to put my MN on my scalp and I had to fight my hair to get to my scalp. WTH? This is about to get real!


 
@Ms. Tiki isn't that what we all want -- growth Yep, your hair is growing..the downside is the TU schedule. So look at the upside girl, you are on a roll.

divachyk so you think you may have protein overload? do you still use the Beemine balancing moisturizer on your ends?


----------



## Nix08 (May 15, 2012)

Now that's a buddy system...12 weeks down to the 10 week club


----------



## Loving (May 15, 2012)

Lol...too funny ladies. I am new to this game but one thing I have learnt so far is to listen to your hair. If that means getting a T/U earlier than usual, then so be it.


----------



## divachyk (May 15, 2012)

mamaore my hair doesn't feel too far overloaded. If I did tip the scale, it is likely by a little. My hair feels stronger than I prefer although it doesn't feel coarse though which is good. The breakage was happening before using protein. I had hoped the protein would calm it. I have some troubled ends I am slowly trimming away. I will trim another inch on my next TU.


----------



## bebezazueta (May 15, 2012)

divachyk when my hair is feeling a little rough I use roux porosity control & if that can't fix my ends I trim them. Hope it gets better lady!


----------



## divachyk (May 15, 2012)

Thank you @bebezazueta but I'm low porosity and Roux is the enemy.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 15, 2012)

divachyk We sound like we are in the same boat b/c I was thinking 8 weeks myself. I didn't want to do it now at 5. My roots were not this hateful at 16 weeks on my last stretch. :mob:  It's funny that me, you and Nix08 are all ready to TU early. We've taken the buddy system to another level. 

mamaore Yes, I wanted growth but this stuff is out of control. We were in here brawling last night. She cut me for messing with her. It got ugly.


----------



## Angelinhell (May 15, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> divachyk We sound like we are in the same boat b/c I was thinking 8 weeks myself. I didn't want to do it now at 5. My roots were not this hateful at 16 weeks on my last stretch. :mob:  It's funny that me, you and Nix08 are all ready to TU early. We've taken the buddy system to another level.
> 
> Wow! I'm thinking the same lol. I'm 5 weeks post and my roots and edges are crazy thick. I just might have to do it at 8 weeks too.


----------



## divachyk (May 15, 2012)

@mamaore, you asked about BM - I use BM as a moisturizer from root to tip - love it! I seal my hair and for added umph, I use Claudie's balancing ends assurance. That's some good stuff!

@Angelinhell and @Ms. Tiki and @Nix08, at least we all have the same problem, which is a good problem --- ng!

ETA: Ladies, we have another gorgeous head amongst us....member name: Hairroots.

@Hairroots, you should come join in on this thread if you haven't already. There are other relaxed threads going also.


----------



## Nix08 (May 16, 2012)

GoddessMaker come post that lovely bun pic in here


----------



## TeeSGee (May 16, 2012)

Did a DC on dry hair for a few hrs yesterday( fell asleep) i air dried then flat iron and dusted my ends.


----------



## Nix08 (May 16, 2012)

Posted in some other thread but..... I noticed that my hair was taking longer to dry the last week or so.  Used Millcreek Biotin conditioner (which has Keratin and collagen protein) in my cowash last night and all was back to normal  I like to mix up the types of protein I use just as I mix up the proteins I eat


----------



## KhandiB (May 16, 2012)

I wont make it 8 weeks, my last relaxer did not take one dern bit.. That’s the last time I buy a relaxer from a grocery store :|

On the bright side.. I found a new thing, that my hair seems to love – care Free Curl Instant Moisturizer   I Selsun Blued my hair and scalp , then washed with Elasta QP Crème Shampoo and then I used SE Cholesterol  followed by a quick rinse with V05 Strawberries and cream.  I sprayed my hair and jumped up and down, lolol.  Moisture has been lacking in my head lately ,my hair just seems like nothing is working.. and I cant seem to really get my hair to shine how I want it.

Im going to try and hold out a few more weeks, but I wont last 8 weeks, lol


----------



## Loving (May 16, 2012)

KhandiB How many weeks post are you?


----------



## longinghair (May 16, 2012)

I am 7 weeks post planing on a 13 week stretch. Currently buning and cowashing, no major problems yet.


----------



## xu93texas (May 16, 2012)

KiWiStyle, Raspberry,
What are your hair plans for this week? I took out my sew-in.   It got old pretty fast. My scalp was itchy all the time even after spraying it. Also, the tracks were getting looser and the hair was tangling. I didn't get my money's worth, but it was for the best that I took it out earlier than later. I didn't like the amount of hair that shed and my hair appears thinner.erplexed So, I've been babying my hair and I'm back in wigs. I will be purchasing a few more for the summer. I'm working on tweaking my regimen and I hope to be purchasing a steamer within the next 30 days or so.

When are you ladies relaxing again? I'm only asking because I'm *THINKING *about stretching longer than 15 weeks this time around, maybe 17 weeks. I want to improve the health of my hair and give it time to thicken up and get stronger. I think if I get a steamer and incorporate into my reggie, it will keep the ng much softer and manageable.


----------



## Raspberry (May 16, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> @KiWiStyle, @Raspberry,
> What are your hair plans for this week? I took out my sew-in.   It got old pretty fast. My scalp was itchy all the time even after spraying it. Also, the tracks were getting looser and the hair was tangling. I didn't get my money's worth, but it was for the best that I took it out earlier than later. I didn't like the amount of hair that shed and my hair appears thinner.erplexed So, I've been babying my hair and I'm back in wigs. I will be purchasing a few more for the summer. I'm working on tweaking my regimen and I hope to be purchasing a steamer within the next 30 days or so.
> 
> When are you ladies relaxing again? I'm only asking because I'm *THINKING *about stretching longer than 15 weeks this time around, maybe 17 weeks. I want to improve the health of my hair and give it time to thicken up and get stronger. I think if I get a steamer and incorporate into my reggie, it will keep the ng much softer and manageable.



xu93texas Sorry you didn't get more use out of your weave, itchy scalp does me in so I feel you on that. I can't mess with weave any more for that very reason. Let us know how the steamer works out, I'm curious to know if it makes a big difference but haven't been motivated enough to research them.

My hair plans are to wash tonight, I'm so fiendin for a wash. I got incredible slip using Aubrey GPB followed by Silk Dreams so that's what I'm gonna use tonight. I'll air dry/blowdry to like 90% and set it in twists with Claudie's Isha Cream + Claudie's Hair gel. I got the baby powder scent in the gel and I'm not sure if that was the best decision  but the hold, moisture, and shine are great, plus the ingredients are awesome.

I'm planning to relax at 12 weeks and that would be longest stretch to date. I need to get like you... 17 weeks sounds like an eternity.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 16, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle, Raspberry,
> What are your hair plans for this week? I took out my sew-in.   It got old pretty fast. My scalp was itchy all the time even after spraying it. Also, the tracks were getting looser and the hair was tangling. I didn't get my money's worth, but it was for the best that I took it out earlier than later. I didn't like the amount of hair that shed and my hair appears thinner.erplexed So, I've been babying my hair and I'm back in wigs. I will be purchasing a few more for the summer. I'm working on tweaking my regimen and I hope to be purchasing a steamer within the next 30 days or so.
> 
> When are you ladies relaxing again? I'm only asking because I'm THINKING about stretching longer than 15 weeks this time around, maybe 17 weeks. I want to improve the health of my hair and give it time to thicken up and get stronger. I think if I get a steamer and incorporate into my reggie, it will keep the ng much softer and manageable.



xu93texas, Raspberry,

Your hair probably didn't thin out as you think, weaves and braids removal tend to give the illusion of thinner hair because you got use to the volume.  Now if you had them in a long time, that's a different story.  I personally can't do braids, weaves or wigs; for one my fine strands can't handle it and two, I love washing my hair and massaging my scalp.  As for steamers, you won't regret the purchase, I only DC under my steamer now.

My stylist want me to come in sooner than 14 weeks because of under processed areas but I doubt if that will happen.  I'm going to of course play it by ear but I can't imagine stretching pass 14-15 weeks right now.  

I'm going to be doing an aphogee 2-step treatment this weekend just because it's been over 6 weeks since my last one but my hair is doing great...being proactive as oppose to reactive.  I've been wearing my inverted single French Braid which hid everything.  I only shampoo once a week and it's been working for me.  I m&s my ends very well before putting them away for a week.  I can't wait to see what this stretch brings.  I'll be back later to respond to Raspberry, DH just came in with food, lol!!

Raspberry,

I love how simple your regimen is.  I use AO GBP too and I love it, I have a new bottle in my stash and want to use it to DC on dry hair.  12 weeks is plenty...baby steps when stretching.  When I started stretching, would add 1 week each stretch until I got better acquainted with my new growth.  I would like to eventually relax 1-2 times per year.


----------



## MsFrith (May 16, 2012)

I have been stretching since December...so six months. Braids and more braids. Just took them out. Running to the salon tomorrow


----------



## xu93texas (May 16, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> @xu93texas Sorry you didn't get more use out of your weave, itchy scalp does me in so I feel you on that. I can't mess with weave any more for that very reason. Let us know how the steamer works out, I'm curious to know if it makes a big difference but haven't been motivated enough to research them.
> 
> My hair plans are to wash tonight, I'm so fiendin for a wash. I got incredible slip using Aubrey GPB followed by Silk Dreams so that's what I'm gonna use tonight. I'll air dry/blowdry to like 90% and set it in twists with Claudie's Isha Cream + Claudie's Hair gel. I got the baby powder scent in the gel and I'm not sure if that was the best decision  but the hold, moisture, and shine are great, plus the ingredients are awesome.
> 
> I'm planning to relax at 12 weeks and that would be longest stretch to date. I need to get like you... 17 weeks sounds like an eternity.


 
I know right, 17 weeks is like forever! The longest I've stretched is 19 weeks and that was rough.  I can do 13 weeks no problem.  I'll take it week by week after I hit the 13 wk mark, but it'll be at least a 14 week stretch.

I have Claudie's and Shescentit products on my wish list.  I've read good things about both vendors.  I won't be purchasing anymore new products until the end of the year.  I'm in the Use up Stash challenge.  Your wash plans for tonight sound great.


----------



## sunnieb (May 16, 2012)

2 1/2 weeks post and totally in love with my hair! :heart2:

I've been thinking of going back to 5x a week bunning to get to MBL faster, but iunno.....I've worked so hard to grow all this hair, I really enjoy wearing it out daily! 

Decisions, decisions......


----------



## xu93texas (May 16, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas, Raspberry,
> 
> Your hair probably didn't thin out as you think, weaves and braids removal tend to give the illusion of thinner hair because you got use to the volume. Now if you had them in a long time, that's a different story. I personally can't do braids, weaves or wigs; for one my fine strands can't handle it and two, I love washing my hair and massaging my scalp. As for steamers, you won't regret the purchase, I only DC under my steamer now.
> 
> ...


 
I hope you're right about my hair not appearing as thin as I think it looks.  I did a wash, protein treatment, and DC last Saturday after taking it out.  I used my new ayurvedic oils and powder.  I washed and DC again last night b/c the new oils have a strong odor and I could smell the oils under my wig. So from now on I'll use the new oils for pre-poo treatments and to mix with conditioners. 

I haven't used the Aphogee 2 step before.  I usually get a protein treatment every 8 weeks at the salon using Dudley's DRC 28.  I'm way overdue. No biggie b/c I use either Joico K-Pak or Aphogee 2 minute at home. 

Wow, I've read comments from several people that are experiencing areas that were under processed.  I think my last TU came out too straight. I don't like bone straight hair at all.


----------



## divachyk (May 16, 2012)

Nix08 and Ms. Tiki and Team 10-12 weekers.....
My hair feels much much better now. That AO GPB just made my hair feel funky the first day. It felt nice by the second day and even better today. I did a light search and destroy on the ends yesterday and that seemed to be what the dr. ordered. *knock on wood*


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 17, 2012)

divachyk I'm glad she is feeling better b/c you were alittle stressed. I was eyeing my ends tonight but I said I was going to keep the scissors out of my hair til June. This is going to be rough. I took my hair out of my clip and I look like Mufasa with all this hair. I keep molesting it. I oiled it up and everything.


----------



## Mznelly (May 17, 2012)

Hey girls just checking in. I have been so busy (lazy) that I haven't been checking  in as I should. So I've joined the challenge and I've  been using mn in my hair. I am happy to report that it has stimulated growth. I've noticed baby hair spurting up from the two bald spots on my edges  only time will tell if it's the mn or me finally taking care of my hair properly.

Side note I did the most awesome braid out (for me) today. I had a defined wave pattern and it looked so darn pretty I should have taken pics but I didn't even think about it


----------



## Nix08 (May 17, 2012)

sunnieb I've often read about the MBL stall where the hair seems to stall in around the BSL to MBL range soooo maybe wear your hair out and enjoy it expecting a stall with the hope that there isn't one.


----------



## sunnieb (May 17, 2012)

Nix08 - you are so right!  Funny thing is that when I joined, I was all about getting to WL.  Now at BSL, I'm quite content.  This is plenty of hair for me and I'm happy.

I'm still actively growing my hair, but I'm ok with being here.

With that being said, I bunned it up today! 





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (May 17, 2012)

What the heck sunnieb do you have your lunch stored in that bun???   It looks HUGE and GORGEOUS of course I guess BSL is a lot of hair.....


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 17, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> I hope you're right about my hair not appearing as thin as I think it looks.  I did a wash, protein treatment, and DC last Saturday after taking it out.  I used my new ayurvedic oils and powder.  I washed and DC again last night b/c the new oils have a strong odor and I could smell the oils under my wig. So from now on I'll use the new oils for pre-poo treatments and to mix with conditioners.
> 
> I haven't used the Aphogee 2 step before.  I usually get a protein treatment every 8 weeks at the salon using Dudley's DRC 28.  I'm way overdue. No biggie b/c I use either Joico K-Pak or Aphogee 2 minute at home.
> 
> Wow, I've read comments from several people that are experiencing areas that were under processed.  I think my last TU came out too straight. I don't like bone straight hair at all.



xu93texas,

I hate bone straight hair now too.  In fact, I told my stylist I liked the texture and would like to continue doing it on purpose over my entire head this time. I'm sure leaving a tad bit more texture will be beneficial for my fine strands. It's not bonelaxed or texlaxed, somewhere in between I think.  It straightens a bit after after a few days as I apply moisturizers and seal but reverts when shampooed.  I'm always extra, extra careful to put plenty of moisturizer in those areas.  

What relaxer did you use and what strength?? Maybe you can switch relaxers or have your stylist wash it out sooner?  

I'm seeing how all the long haired ladies are never satisfied with their length/thickness.  I remember how impressed I was with my new thickness when I got relaxed but now, i'm like blah, lol. I am hungry for more thickness now.  My little single braid is boring but I don't mind it at all and thank goodness DH is a simple guy so he's cool too.  I just M&S the hair I can see and unfold the end of my braid every few days to M&S that too and pin it back up with a good hair days pin.  

I want to henna and do a clear rinse, have you done either of these yet?


----------



## divachyk (May 17, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> @divachyk I'm glad she is feeling better b/c you were alittle stressed. I was eyeing my ends tonight but I said I was going to keep the scissors out of my hair til June. This is going to be rough. I took my hair out of my clip and I look like Mufasa with all this hair. I keep molesting it. I oiled it up and everything.


 


Nix08 said:


> @sunnieb I've often read about the MBL stall where the hair seems to stall in around the BSL to MBL range soooo maybe wear your hair out and enjoy it expecting a stall with the hope that there isn't one.


 
Ms. Tiki, what bothered me most and that all was right with my hair last week so that episode took me by surprise. I'm good now.  

Nix08 and sunnieb, I feel that I'm stalled at MBL. I've been hovering at this length for a minute.


----------



## Loving (May 17, 2012)

My plan is to maintain my hair length once I reach to full BSL. MBL and WL seems like too much hair to manage for me. I have a long way to go though.


----------



## Nix08 (May 17, 2012)

I can't wait to complain that I have too much hair to handle


----------



## Loving (May 17, 2012)

sunnieb That bun is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## bebezazueta (May 17, 2012)

Nix08 girl I've been at MBL for a while!  Tell me more about this stall please. I think I reached MBL last year September. I have been trimming a lot though but hopefully I reach full WL by December!  Exercising has my hair growing like weeds. Need to focus on retaining.


----------



## Loving (May 17, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> @Nix08 girl I've been at MBL for a while! Tell me more about this stall please. I think I reached MBL last year September. I have been trimming a lot though but hopefully I reach full WL by December! Exercising has my hair growing like weeds. Need to focus on retaining.


 bebezazueta I wish I could say that about me and exercise. I guess my body has gotten used to it as I get average growth per month


----------



## KhandiB (May 17, 2012)

That Bun!!!

sunnieb



sunnieb said:


> Nix08 - you are so right!  Funny thing is that when I joined, I was all about getting to WL.  Now at BSL, I'm quite content.  This is plenty of hair for me and I'm happy.
> 
> I'm still actively growing my hair, but I'm ok with being here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nix08 (May 17, 2012)

bebezazueta I don't know much about why there seems to be a stall - when I stalk ...I mean read the threads of those extra long heads I've noticed that this MBL stall gets mentioned.  It seems to last a good 6 months or so.  Since I'm not there I haven't looked into it to much


----------



## divachyk (May 17, 2012)

sunnieb your bun is aBUNdantly gorgeous, yes it is.


----------



## bebezazueta (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Nix08 I'll find out next relaxer!

sunnieb oooh that bun!  Gorgeous lady!


----------



## janeemat (May 17, 2012)

I need a relaxer buddy.  I will be 12 wks post on Sat.  This is when I would normally relax, but since I flat ironed my hair last Sat I feel I need to do a few protein treatments/reconstructor to get my hair in tip top shape for the relaxer.  I think I may have some heat damage since I noticed some breakage when I would comb through it.  So last night I shampooed my hair, put a generous amount of Joico K pak and them topped that off with Kenra Moist cond...slapped a plastic cap on...tied it up and went to bed.  This morning I lost just a few strands of hair when I rinsed it out.  I added some protein leave ins and bunned it to airdry.   My hair is looking kind of hood out today in this bun...LOL! So this is what I am plannig for another 2 wks.  I will probably do an aphoghee treatment on Sat as well.


----------



## divachyk (May 17, 2012)

Supergirl, did you stall at MBL as you were growing your hair to longer lengths? Our recent discussion within this thread is that some of us feel stalled at MBL and some of us have read that stalling happens at this length so I wanted input.

topnotch1010 and charmtreese, from a stylist's perspective, have you experienced, learned about and/or heard of hair stall at MBL? 

TIA ladies!


----------



## DivaJones (May 17, 2012)

Angelinhell said:


> DivaJones If you don't mind I have a few questions about senegalese twists, because I plan on getting some soon.(maybe)
> Is this your first time getting them?
> How long did it take?
> How much did you pay?
> ...



Yes this is my first time getting them.
They took 4 hours(2 ppl doing them at the same time)
$160
No they are not tight, but they are loose already
No I told her not to twist it too tight to where they come out.
You can not go off of everybody else experience. I have had good and bad experience's you just have to find that right person who cares about you hair just like you do.  If you get micro's tell them to braid to the end of your hair so you don't have to worry about the trying to cut your hair! I pick and choose wisely which African's I go to!


----------



## Nix08 (May 17, 2012)

I asked about the MBL stall in the WL 2013 thread a little while back and this was what smilingelephant shared with me:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=14971545&postcount=1416


----------



## Supergirl (May 17, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Supergirl, did you stall at MBL as you were growing your hair to longer lengths? Our recent discussion within this thread is that some of us feel stalled at MBL and some of us have read that stalling happens at this length so I wanted input.
> 
> topnotch1010 and charmtreese, from a stylist's perspective, have you experienced, learned about and/or heard of hair stall at MBL?
> 
> TIA ladies!



A little I guess, but not at the _same_ mbl length. My hair made progress, but there were a lot of mbl "points" on my back on the way to waist length, if that makes sense. I'm tall too, so that probably made a difference. I guess I hung out at mbl for a 1.5-2 years.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 17, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @Ms. Tiki, what bothered me most and that all was right with my hair last week so that episode took me by surprise. I'm good now.
> 
> @Nix08 and @sunnieb, I feel that I'm stalled at MBL. I've been hovering at this length for a minute.



divachyk Yeah, that has happened to me. Then I realized that I have to do a moisture DC after protein or henna. My hair is not having it. You know how I was freaking out when my hair was going through that breakage spell. 

I felt like I was at BSL forever. I'm so glad that I got a little growth lately. Now I can't wait to hit WL so I can start getting rid of this V and move on to WHIP.


----------



## xu93texas (May 19, 2012)

KiWiStyle,

My stylist uses the Influance relaxer.  I think she left it on longer than I wanted.  Since I've been stretching my relaxers and I've taken care of scalp problems, I no longer burn.  Before she would have to work very, very quickly to apply my relaxer to reduce scalp irritation.  Next time I'll have her rinse out sooner in order to get a texlaxed result.

I haven't tried henna before or a clear rinse.  When are you going to start using henna?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 19, 2012)

anybody at three weeks? i am trying to stretch until the beginning of July  i am working on moisturizing my new growth.  i am trying out this Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Mist that i can just spray on my new growth and it won't leave my hair greasy or cause major buildup.  i might moisturize the new growth with Hawaiian Silky 14n1 at night.  i will still use my CON argan leave-in on the length of my hair.  since it is the summer, i am trying use thing that are light and moisturizing for my hair.

my hair can't handle heavy products that coat the hair.  that causes breakage. 

i wash/dc twice a week.  i use a shampoo since i need to remove buildup.  the cowashing thing doesn't work for me being relaxed.  i also can't air dry loose hair.  that causes dryness and split ends.  i roller set my hair.  sometimes, i flat iron my roots if i want to wear my hair down.  i also bun my hair.


----------



## xu93texas (May 19, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> anybody at three weeks? i am trying to stretch until the beginning of July i am working on moisturizing my new growth. i am trying out this Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Mist that i can just spray on my new growth and it won't leave my hair greasy or cause major buildup. i might moisturize the new growth with Hawaiian Silky 14n1 at night. i will still use my CON argan leave-in on the length of my hair. since it is the summer, i am trying use thing that are light and moisturizing for my hair.
> 
> my hair can't handle heavy products that coat the hair. that causes breakage.
> 
> *i wash/dc twice a week. i use a shampoo since i need to remove buildup.* the cowashing thing doesn't work for me being relaxed. i also can't air dry loose hair. that causes dryness and split ends. i roller set my hair. sometimes, i flat iron my roots if i want to wear my hair down. i also bun my hair.


 
@shortdub78,
I have to agree with the bolded. I took out my weave last Saturday. I washed/DC Saturday and I washed/DC on Tuesday. I CW yesterday. My hair didn't look as great and my scalp was still itchy after the CW. I'm 5 wks post relaxer right now and I'm using plenty of growth aids: ayurvedic oils, jbco, sulfur w/emu oil (Peppermint Pomade), and MN. I decided that I have to wash/DC every 3 days in order to remove buildup. My scalp/hair always feels better after a shampoo/DC. I also think a clean scalp makes my growth aids work better.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 19, 2012)

^^^using liquid moisturizers instead of creams are helping me too.  i figured out i can't use creams on a daily basis.  they coat my hair and don't allow moisture to penetrate.  i have low porosity hair, so i need something that can penetrate through the closed cuticles and soften.  not sit on top and create a barrier.  when i was a little longer than 

APL back in 2005 i wasn't using creams either.  i would get my hair washed once a week get a roller set.  i would spray some kind of leave-in moisturizer on my hair and spray oil sheen.  i wore my hair curly, so i really didn't disturb the set with daily styling.  i didn't mess with protein treatments either and i had color.  my hair was so healthy.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 19, 2012)

divachyk Nix08 and Angelinhell   Hellllppp! All the talk of relaxing today is getting to me. The creamy crack is calling me and I'm only 6 weeks. I think it's b/c I want to know how much I've really grown. * tear * I ain't gone make it ya'll!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 19, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> divachyk Nix08 and Angelinhell   Hellllppp! All the talk of relaxing today is getting to me. The creamy crack is calling me and I'm only 6 weeks. I think it's b/c I want to know how much I've really grown. * tear * I ain't gone make it ya'll!!!



Ms. Tiki
you should flat iron your roots.  that should take the edge off and you can see some of your growth!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 19, 2012)

shortdub78 I thought about that but I sweat like crazy while I flat iron. Don't ask my. Anywho, by the time I finish my roots have reverted


----------



## Evolving78 (May 19, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> shortdub78 I thought about that but I sweat like crazy while I flat iron. Don't ask my. Anywho, by the time I finish my roots have reverted



i sweat hard too!  i didn't even bother today since the temp out here is hot.  is it time to wash or cowash again?  do that so your pores will be open and you won't be able to relax for a couple of days.  that should take the edge off too!  or go buy a pretty hair clip!


----------



## KhandiB (May 19, 2012)

I had to relax..My hair was just sad..

I  SE Lye , hair turned out great, did a clip too.. While chanting the mantra, health before length..

sorry Nix08 and Mznelly 

Here are some pics
Seriously, it doesnt even look like I relaxed 5 weeks ago..believe me , my hair doesnt grow that fast.






Wrapped my hair overnight. Flat Ironed .. Ends.. No Bueno









Chop chop





End Result


----------



## Evolving78 (May 19, 2012)

KhandiB

nice job! how long did you stretch?


----------



## divachyk (May 19, 2012)

KhandiB - what method do you use to trim? Your hair looks good.

Ms. Tiki - hang in there. My hair was feeling a bit thick at the root and I got creative. I spritzed the roots with water and applied moisturizer. That helped soften it up. I also used DB Transitioning Cream on another day and that soften the roots also. I know you're getting antsy but like shortdub78 said, you can flat iron the roots or perhaps you can rollerset. It's very hot out and your hair will likely revert but at least you'll see the fruits of your labor to calm the urge to end your stretch.


----------



## sckri23 (May 19, 2012)

Seeing all these pretty pics I get inspired and discouraged at the same time. My hair grows really fast but my ng messes me up if I can figure out how to deal with my ng without all the shedding I would be SL in no time.


----------



## KhandiB (May 19, 2012)

shortdub78 - Technically since my last relaxer didnt take at all.. 13 weeks 



shortdub78 said:


> KhandiB
> 
> nice job! how long did you stretch?


----------



## KhandiB (May 19, 2012)

divachyk - I use a ponytail holder on the back and slide it down to where I want to trim and clip below the holder.



divachyk said:


> KhandiB - what method do you use to trim? Your hair looks good.


----------



## Angelinhell (May 19, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> @divachyk @Nix08 and @Angelinhell   Hellllppp! All the talk of relaxing today is getting to me. The creamy crack is calling me and I'm only 6 weeks. I think it's b/c I want to know how much I've really grown. * tear * I ain't gone make it ya'll!!!


Have you thought about getting some twists or braids, so you won't have to manipulate your hair? I'm in the same boat, but I'm still contemplating on getting twists or micros(for some reason I have a fear they will do them too tight and I will lose my edges). Lately I've just been making a bun with some kanekelon braiding hair, it works pretty well for me.


----------



## Nix08 (May 19, 2012)

Ladies have been busy in here. Ms. Tiki why don't you practice your braid outs the roots will give it a nice lift. 

KhandiB ya, 13 weeks is right that last one really didn't take but today's results are fantastic!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (May 19, 2012)

I need a hair buddy..I feel lost but not too blind in this area. I have been relaxed before but def wasn't on point in the knowledge of healthy relaxed hair..any takers?


----------



## Mznelly (May 19, 2012)

KhandiB said:
			
		

> I had to relax..My hair was just sad..
> 
> I  SE Lye , hair turned out great, did a clip too.. While chanting the mantra, health before length..
> 
> ...



Lol  I forgive you your hair seriously didnt look 5 weeks post! What do you attribute to all that growth? Your hair came out fantastic I love the thickness of it. It looks so luscious


----------



## divachyk (May 19, 2012)

GoddessMaker, we are paired up by the number of weeks post. How many weeks post are you? Perhaps you can team up with someone near or about the same weeks post. As for as knowledge, you can fire your questions away within the thread so that any or all of us can chime in to help you along.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (May 19, 2012)

divachyk I just love you..you make me feel wanted lol. I will be one week post on Monday. 

Right now I'm trying to figure out what's the best heat protectant for when I blow my hair out which won't be too often but when I do I want it to stay for more than a day. I just went through my leave ins to see which was protein and moisture based. I need to do the same with my poos and conditioners so I will use things properly. This is so exciting.


----------



## divachyk (May 19, 2012)

@sckri23, are you deliberately moisturizing your ng? I use to struggle with ng issues but a few things that helped me along the way (in no particular order) -- applying moisturizer to my ng in a deliberate fashion like a relaxer TU, finger combing to remove shed hairs, spritz ng with water and/or cowashing. 

I work in 4 quadrants. I finger comb to remove shed hairs. This also separates the hair so that I can really get into the ng and moisturize really good. Plus, it removes shed hairs that might absorb moisturizer unnecessarily. No need to keep shed hairs and have it absorb my moisturizer.

I apply moisturizer throughout one quadrant to both the ng and the length. If my ng is really dry, I will sprtiz my ng with water first and then apply moisturizer. I then massage my roots to distribute product. My finger motions mimic that of scalp massaging to rub in the product. I seal, two strand twist and then move to the next quadrant of hair.


----------



## KhandiB (May 19, 2012)

Not a lot of growth, I blame it on an expired relaxer that didnt take 5 weeks ago



Mznelly said:


> Lol  I forgive you your hair seriously didnt look 5 weeks post! What do you attribute to all that growth? Your hair came out fantastic I love the thickness of it. It looks so luscious


----------



## divachyk (May 20, 2012)

Ladies, is anyone one or two weeks post? GoddessMaker needs a buddy.

GoddessMaker, you're so sweet. Yes, you are loved and wanted around these parts.  I use Sally's GVP version of Paul Mitchell Skinny Serum or GVP Silk Remedy.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 20, 2012)

Angelinhell said:


> Have you thought about getting some twists or braids, so you won't have to manipulate your hair? I'm in the same boat, but I'm still contemplating on getting twists or micros(for some reason I have a fear they will do them too tight and I will lose my edges). Lately I've just been making a bun with some kanekelon braiding hair, it works pretty well for me.



@Angelinhell I can't get micros. The slide right out of my hair. The only thing that will stay in for at least a month is kinky twist but I think my hair is too long for them now. I thought about individuals but the would have to be booty length b/c I'm close to WL. 

@Nix08 I have to figure it out. I think I might take the braids out in the back and give it a quick flat iron. Hope that satifies my need. This is one of the drawback of being OCD: it interferes with other things. As for braidouts...umm, see what had happened was...umm, I can't keep my damn hands out of my head. That OCD again. I really should take my meds


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 20, 2012)

GoddessMaker said:


> @divachyk I just love you..you make me feel wanted lol. I will be one week post on Monday.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to figure out what's the best heat protectant for when I blow my hair out which won't be too often but when I do I want it to stay for more than a day. I just went through my leave ins to see which was protein and moisture based. I need to do the same with my poos and conditioners so I will use things properly. This is so exciting.



@GoddessMaker Check out my blog. I just posted my favorite two heat protectors and another that seems popular. Sorry but I'm too lazy to repost the info.   I also have the ones DivaChyk mentioned. I just don't use them as much b/c I get a little heavy handed with serums...oops


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 20, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle,
> 
> My stylist uses the Influance relaxer.  I think she left it on longer than I wanted.  Since I've been stretching my relaxers and I've taken care of scalp problems, I no longer burn.  Before she would have to work very, very quickly to apply my relaxer to reduce scalp irritation.  Next time I'll have her rinse out sooner in order to get a texlaxed result.
> 
> I haven't tried henna before or a clear rinse.  When are you going to start using henna?



xu93texas,
I don't even know where to start looking.  There is a member here who's blog I follow because I LOVE her hair so I'm going to find out what brand she uses.  I want to purchase and apply it before my ng gets out of control.  I think people usually henna once a month.   I'm going to add henna to my regimen to strengthen and thicken my strands, do want to join me??


----------



## Raspberry (May 20, 2012)

GoddessMaker said:


> *Right now I'm trying to figure out what's the best heat protectant for when I blow my hair* out which won't be too often but when I do I want it to stay for more than a day.



GoddessMaker There was a great thread about preventing heat damage with proper leave-ins. For a blow-out you should use products that have glycerin and propylene glycol in the ingredient list because they protect against moisture loss. Lately I've been using a liquid leave-in with those ingredients on damp hair after a wash, then seal with a silicone based protectant like Chi Silk, and my blow-outs have been amazing. Also, make sure to use the lower heat settings.

* How to prevent heat damage  *


----------



## Loving (May 20, 2012)

@GoddessMaker I can be your buddy. I am one week and one day post. I currently use mostly Mizani products and I use a Mizani heat protector. However I hardly blow dry or flat iron - I rollerset.

Btw...your siggy pic looks really nice. I always lurk in the threads you tend to post in and I must say congrats on your weight loss! Keep it up!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (May 20, 2012)

@Raspberry thank you for this. Ok I will be looking into that thread. I am surprised I had one heat protectant that is suppose to be good already. The Fantasia IC..it's a wonder to shop your own stash.

Loving  yay I have a buddy. I'm a day shy of being one week post. I used  ORS Lye Olive Oil relaxer. Thinking if I will do a corrective one since my ends are mad curly whilst wet.

Thank you for the compliment. I do what I can both hair and weight.


----------



## Loving (May 20, 2012)

GoddessMaker said:


> @Loving  yay I have a buddy. I'm a day shy of being one week post. I used  ORS Lye Olive Oil relaxer. Thinking if I will do a corrective one since my ends are mad curly whilst wet.
> 
> Thank you for the compliment. I do what I can both hair and weight.


  @GoddessMaker For the first time ever I am underprocessed at the root of my crown area. I was advised by the ladies here to wait until my next touch up (which is in 9 weeks time) to correct it. I'm not sure about being under processed at the ends though. @sunnieb @Nix08 @divachyk Ms. Tiki can any one of you advise?


----------



## sunnieb (May 20, 2012)

GoddessMaker - don't do a corrective just yet.

Did you self-relax or go to a salon.  Was the relaxer applied to your ends?  Did you oil or coat your ends before relaxing?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 20, 2012)

Who has colored relaxed hair?


----------



## xu93texas (May 20, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas,
> I don't even know where to start looking. There is a member here who's blog I follow because I LOVE her hair so I'm going to find out what brand she uses. I want to purchase and apply it before my ng gets out of control. I think people usually henna once a month. I'm going to add henna to my regimen to strengthen and thicken my strands, do want to join me??


 
I would like to try henna.  I'll have to do some research to see if I can use henna with some of the other products I purchased from the Indian store.  

Ok, I really need a trim. I think I will clip my ends tonight.  They are beginning to look bad.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 20, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> I would like to try henna.  I'll have to do some research to see if I can use henna with some of the other products I purchased from the Indian store.
> 
> Ok, I really need a trim. I think I will clip my ends tonight.  They are beginning to look bad.



Do you only trim when you have a recent relaxer or whenever? Because I use to do whenever but always told relaxed to get a better even trim...


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 20, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> I would like to try henna.  I'll have to do some research to see if I can use henna with some of the other products I purchased from the Indian store.
> 
> Ok, I really need a trim. I think I will clip my ends tonight.  They are beginning to look bad.



Mines are thin, i need a trim but trying to hold out til June, going to be 7 weeks tomorrow holding out to ten because I'm relaxed and colored


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (May 20, 2012)

sunnieb I self relaxed and didn't put oil in my hair before and combed it all the way through. I'm going to hold as suggested and correct when it's time for a touch up in 9-12 weeks..don't want no extra damage.


----------



## sunnieb (May 20, 2012)

Lilmama1011 - check out this thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=542561


----------



## xu93texas (May 20, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Do you only trim when you have a recent relaxer or whenever? Because I use to do whenever but always told relaxed to get a better even trim...


 
I just clipped my ends. They were beginning to look raggedy.  My stylist usually trims my ends with each relaxer.  However, after taking down my sew in last week, my ends looked a mess.


----------



## xu93texas (May 20, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Mines are thin, i need a trim but trying to hold out til June, going to be 7 weeks tomorrow holding out to ten because I'm relaxed and colored


 
Sorry, deleted post!


----------



## divachyk (May 20, 2012)

Loving said:


> @GoddessMaker For the first time ever I am underprocessed at the root of my crown area. I was advised by the ladies here to wait until my next touch up (which is in 9 weeks time) to correct it. I'm not sure about being under processed at the ends though. @sunnieb @Nix08 @divachyk @Ms. Tiki can any one of you advise?





Lilmama1011 said:


> Who has colored relaxed hair?



@Loving @GoddessMaker I would wait until your next TU to correct the under processed areas. I've been under processed before and it was a pain but waiting until my next TU helped minimized the potential for over processing. Even then, the stylist only applied the relaxer to those under processed areas the last 5 minutes of processing.

ETA: @Lilmama1011, topnotch1010 has relaxed/colored hair but I don't believe she participates in this thread.

ETA again: GoddessMaker, my hair isn't straight while wet or dry. I have some wave to both my straight and dry hair. I don't consider myself texlaxed. I consider myself relaxed. I've seen people debate relaxed vs. bonelaxed. It seems that regular relaxed have wave pattern while wet/dry wheres bonelaxed hair is completely straight when wet or dry. I think sunnieb considers herself bonelaxed. Sunnie, is your hair wavy when wet or dry?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (May 20, 2012)

divachyk thank you for this info. I know my hair is def underprocessed at the ends bc it's like my hair was natural but a bit enlongated. When I blow it out it's straight but with a bit of texture. I will hold any corrective til Aug when it's tu time. It's not too bad of a issue since I bun most of the time anyway. 

I think I will start creating a weekly reggie outside of wash day. I think I will start co-washing mid week and air dry and bun. I see a tiny bit of breakage but I think with the right protein and stuff it will be ok. I love my hair right now. I have never said that in my life.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 20, 2012)

GoddessMaker said:


> I need a hair buddy..I feel lost but not too blind in this area. I have been relaxed before but def wasn't on point in the knowledge of healthy relaxed hair..any takers?



GoddessMaker
i am 3 weeks and some days post, but i can be your buddy!  i am trying to stretch until July.  i wash and dc twice a week, roller set, wear it out on wash day and bun the rest of the time.  i moisturize 1-2 daily.

i wash in the shower and detangle after i dc out of the shower.  i use a detangler.  i don't prepoo or dc on dry hair anymore.  those things seemed to wear my hair down and didn't give me the moisture i needed.  i am staying away from cream moisturizers too.  they tend to sit on my strands and cause buildup.


----------



## divachyk (May 20, 2012)

@shortdub78, what moisturizer are you using?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 20, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @shortdub78, what moisturizer are you using?



i started using Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Mist
CON Argan Oil Leave-in
Hawaiian Silky 14n1

i noticed my hair responds better, doesn't feel weighed down or coated, and it stays soft, not dry and rough.

with creams i always had to apply more and they would leave my hair stiff after awhile.  i would have to wash more often and cowashing wasn't cutting it.


----------



## Raspberry (May 21, 2012)

xu93texas KiWiStyle

Do you examine your shed hair? I'm kind of obsessive about it. I'm always checking for abnormal breakage and testing elasticity. It's been helping though cause I've been learning some things. Like I'm seeing that even mild proteins like silk and hydrolyzed wheat build up on my strands quickly. I'll start out after a wash day with good elasticity and by the 4th day of using leave-ins and gels with mild proteins my strands are stiffer and snap easier. The good thing is I've found an easy way to counteract this - dampening and setting my hair with water after a few days of continual product use. The elasticity and moisture balance is great in the morning. 

I've also concluded that nothing detangles my hair as well as a 'cone based leave-in - not a serum but a moisturizing cream. If used right, 'cones are great for smoothing and protecting strands from mechanical damage. My breakage has been reduced greatly after a wash when detangling with silicone products. I haven't seen any bad effects yet and I make sure to wash with a mild sulfate 'poo.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 21, 2012)

Loving said:


> @GoddessMaker For the first time ever I am underprocessed at the root of my crown area. I was advised by the ladies here to wait until my next touch up (which is in 9 weeks time) to correct it. I'm not sure about being under processed at the ends though. @sunnieb @Nix08 @divachyk @Ms. Tiki can any one of you advise?



 I just saw this but it looks like the ladies have it covered. I definitely wouldn't attempt to correct it. I've already had a corrective mishap. I would leave it alone.


----------



## xu93texas (May 21, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> @xu93texas @KiWiStyle
> 
> Do you examine your shed hair? I'm kind of obsessive about it. I'm always checking for abnormal breakage and testing elasticity. It's been helping though cause I've been learning some things. Like I'm seeing that even mild proteins like silk and hydrolyzed wheat build up on my strands quickly. I'll start out after a wash day with good elasticity and by the 4th day of using leave-ins and gels with mild proteins my strands are stiffer and snap easier. The good thing is I've found an easy way to counteract this - dampening and setting my hair with water after a few days of continual product use. The elasticity and moisture balance is great in the morning.
> 
> I've also concluded that nothing detangles my hair as well as a 'cone based leave-in - not a serum but a moisturizing cream. If used right, 'cones are great for smoothing and protecting strands from mechanical damage. My breakage has been reduced greatly after a wash when detangling with silicone products. I haven't seen any bad effects yet and I make sure to wash with a mild sulfate 'poo.


 
Raspberry,
No, I don't examine my shed hair for elasticity.  I can tell when I'm experiencing abnormal breakage. Right now, I'm just trying to simplify my life. I'm so ready to get my staples on point so I can have a KISS like you. Good for you to be so thorough. 

I like leave ins with cones as well. I have PM-the Conditioner, Elasta QP H2, Aphogee Pro-vitamin leave in, or Aphogee Keratin & Green tea restructerizer. I've used Redken Anti-snap treatment in the past and I like that as well. I like to use a leave in spray, then leave in cream, then a little serum and air dry. I've been washing/DC every 3 days or so with a sulfate free shampoo.


----------



## hothair (May 21, 2012)

Not sure I found a buddy. Actually guess I did not. I am 6 and a half months post and will be relaxing later today. hair's looking thick - for my fine hair so looking forward to seeing my length aim for Dec is MBL


----------



## Nix08 (May 21, 2012)

hothair  I can't wait to see pics  Was this an extra long stretch or your regular schedule?


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 21, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle
> 
> Do you examine your shed hair? I'm kind of obsessive about it. I'm always checking for abnormal breakage and testing elasticity. It's been helping though cause I've been learning some things. Like I'm seeing that even mild proteins like silk and hydrolyzed wheat build up on my strands quickly. I'll start out after a wash day with good elasticity and by the 4th day of using leave-ins and gels with mild proteins my strands are stiffer and snap easier. The good thing is I've found an easy way to counteract this - dampening and setting my hair with water after a few days of continual product use. The elasticity and moisture balance is great in the morning.
> 
> I've also concluded that nothing detangles my hair as well as a 'cone based leave-in - not a serum but a moisturizing cream. If used right, 'cones are great for smoothing and protecting strands from mechanical damage. My breakage has been reduced greatly after a wash when detangling with silicone products. I haven't seen any bad effects yet and I make sure to wash with a mild sulfate 'poo.



Raspberry,

No, not anymore.  In the beginning (last year, lol) I would examine every piece of hair that fell off my head but then I stopped because I realized it was obsessive. Now I just put the gathered hairs in the light and quickly glance for the little white bulb, I can the determine if I have excessive breakage/shedding or not.  I don't have either so no worries there because I have a pretty decent protein/moisture balance regimen.  I'm very proactive as oppose to reactive with my strands because these fragile, fine and low density hairs of mine can't take any setbacks.    

I have quite a few silicon based products and I'm not afraid to use them at all. I don't really style my hair at this point, I just wear buns and my single inverted braid so I don't have to use a ton of products, plus I clarify at least every 4-6 weeks.  Like xu93texas, i'm learning to simplify my regimen to be more like yours.  I just started my hair journey last January so I have lot's of products I don't use but don't want to throw them out either.  I joined the use up your stash challenge and just now TODAY got the energy to go list each of them on paper and i'm about to transfer the list to the thread.  My list is insane!!


----------



## xu93texas (May 21, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Raspberry,
> 
> No, not anymore. In the beginning (last year, lol) I would examine every piece of hair that fell off my head but then I stopped because I realized it was obsessive. Now I just put the gathered hairs in the light and quickly glance for the little white bulb, I can the determine if I have excessive breakage/shedding or not. I don't have either so no worries there because I have a pretty decent protein/moisture balance regimen. I'm very proactive as oppose to reactive with my strands because these fragile, fine and low density hairs of mine can't take any setbacks.
> 
> I have quite a few silicon based products and I'm not afraid to use them at all. I don't really style my hair at this point, I just wear buns and my single inverted braid so I don't have to use a ton of products, plus I clarify at least every 4-6 weeks. Like @xu93texas, i'm learning to simplify my regimen to be more like yours. I just started my hair journey last January so I have lot's of products I don't use but don't want to throw them out either. I joined the use up your stash challenge and just now TODAY got the energy to go list each of them on paper and i'm about to transfer the list to the thread. My list is insane!!


 
KiWiStyle,
I've been waiting for you to put that list up so I can see what I might like!

So, I'm going back to work in 2 weeks. I bought 4 wigs over the weekend. I purchased a LF rollerset wig (love it), 2 half wigs, and a synthetic wig cut in a very, short bob w/bangs. The half wigs will be worn w/headbands b/c I don't have time to blend in the mornings. I'll be shopping this upcoming weekend for some hair candy. 

Last night I braided my hair into 8 plaits, sporting a braid out today.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 21, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle,
> I've been waiting for you to put that list up so I can see what I might like!
> 
> So, I'm going back to work in 2 weeks. I bought 4 wigs over the weekend. I purchased a LF rollerset wig (love it), 2 half wigs, and a synthetic wig cut in a very, short bob w/bangs. The half wigs will be worn w/headbands b/c I don't have time to blend in the mornings. I'll be shopping this upcoming weekend for some hair candy.
> ...



xu93texas,

LOL!!  Go take a look, I just added my list...it's massive!  #holdsheaddowninshame 

I'm glad you're wigging it back up.  I took a look at your progress and I think the wigs have been extremely beneficial for you so don't fix what ain't broke.  I want to do a braid out so bad but they looked pitiful when I did it before.  I think I read somewhere that fine haired ladies shouldn't put much product in the hair prior to braiding.  One day i'll try it again.


----------



## KhandiB (May 21, 2012)

This is my hair to a Tee!



divachyk said:


> ETA again: GoddessMaker,* my hair isn't straight while wet or dry. I have some wave to both my straight and dry hair. I don't consider myself texlaxed. I consider myself relaxed.* I've seen people debate relaxed vs. bonelaxed. It seems that regular relaxed have wave pattern while wet/dry wheres bonelaxed hair is completely straight when wet or dry. I think sunnieb considers herself bonelaxed. Sunnie, is your hair wavy when wet or dry?


----------



## xu93texas (May 21, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas,
> 
> LOL!! Go take a look, I just added my list...it's massive! #holdsheaddowninshame
> 
> I'm glad you're wigging it back up. I took a look at your progress and I think the wigs have been extremely beneficial for you so don't fix what ain't broke. I want to do a braid out so bad but they looked pitiful when I did it before. I think I read somewhere that fine haired ladies shouldn't put much product in the hair prior to braiding. One day i'll try it again.


 
Yeah, braidouts start looking good on me after 5 weeks post. Try it out on a weekend.  I don't think you can go wrong with braid outs.  I can't even French braid. I just put hair in plaits and curl the ends with perm rods.  

 I'm looking forward to growth this summer: wigs, no heat challenge, and my soon to be steamer.

Ok, off to go shopping from your list....


----------



## Nix08 (May 21, 2012)

This must be growing season because I'm only 6 weeks post and I'm getting restless to relax


----------



## Angelinhell (May 21, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> This must be growing season because I'm only 6 weeks post and I'm getting restless to relax


It most definitely is, but that's a good thing. I think I may be stretching for longer than 12 weeks because I decided to take the plunge and get micros instead of senegalese twists. I just hope I don't get a setback from them, but I have been doing lots of research on how to take care of my hair while I have them. Wish me luck!


----------



## TeeSGee (May 21, 2012)

Just wanted to share this beautiful relaxed head i recently discovered on YT; not sure if it's been posted before. she has gorgeous WSL thick healthy, beautiful hair.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53dlSdXpepU


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 22, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Supergirl, did you stall at MBL as you were growing your hair to longer lengths? Our recent discussion within this thread is that some of us feel stalled at MBL and some of us have read that stalling happens at this length so I wanted input.
> 
> topnotch1010 and charmtreese, from a stylist's perspective, have you experienced, learned about and/or heard of hair stall at MBL?
> 
> TIA ladies!




divachyk, thanks for the tag! There is a small halt in growth before shedding but I don't think that's what you're experiencing. Take pictures every few months and I think you'll find that you have progressed more than you previously thought. Also, during the cooler months, hair grows a little slower.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 22, 2012)

Angelinhell and Nix08 Now ya'll see what I was taking about. It's getting thick up in there isn't it. LOL


----------



## Angelinhell (May 22, 2012)

Ms. Tiki Yup  it sure is, I only started stretching because I felt I saw more progress by waiting longer, I never had any adverse effects by relaxing at 6-9 weeks. On another note, the girl that was going to do my microbraids said my hair was "too thick" right now to get them and that I should just relax and wait 3 weeks. She cannot be serious, I mean I've seen natural ladies get them, maybe I should look for another braider.


----------



## Angelinhell (May 22, 2012)

@Nix08 @divachyk @Ms. Tiki I just don't want to be the only one to take the plunge, if I relax I'm taking one of you with me


----------



## divachyk (May 22, 2012)

Today my bun was so juicy that it was scraping the interior roof as I got in/out the car.  I normally don't post randomness like that but today that just made me feel good so thought I'd share.

shortdub78, does glycerin usage not become an issue during the winter? My hair loves glycerin during the summer. Used it yesterday and my hair thanked me. However, it will give me much attitude if I use it during conditions not considered optimal for glycerin usage.


----------



## divachyk (May 22, 2012)

Angelinhell said:


> @Nix08 @divachyk @Ms. Tiki I just don't want to be the only one to take the plunge, if I relax I'm taking one of you with me


Angelinhell, I'm good now. I found a few things to soften the ng so I'z back in bitness for a minute.  I will end around 10 weeks if all goes well.


----------



## Angelinhell (May 22, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @Angelinhell, I'm good now. I found a few things to soften the ng so I'z back in bitness for a minute.  I will end around 10 weeks if all goes well.


divachyk may I ask what you use to soften your newgrowth? Mine feels kinda dry. I'm going to be 7 weeks post on Friday, I can handle the inside of my hair, I just have this thing about my edges being fuzzy, always have


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 22, 2012)

Angelinhell said:


> @Nix08 @divachyk @Ms. Tiki I just don't want to be the only one to take the plunge, if I relax I'm taking one of you with me



I'm down. I'm seriously planning to texlax at 8 weeks. I'm braided up to wig and it's still bothering me. My edges are fighting to not lay down. It's getting ugly over.


----------



## divachyk (May 22, 2012)

Angelinhell said:


> @divachyk may I ask what you use to soften your newgrowth? Mine feels kinda dry. I'm going to be 7 weeks post on Friday, I can handle the inside of my hair, I just have this thing about my edges being fuzzy, always have



Angelinhell.....
I use to struggle with ng  issues but a few things that helped me along the way (in no particular  order) -- applying moisturizer to my ng in a deliberate fashion like a relaxer TU, finger combing to remove shed hairs, spritz ng with water and/or cowashing. 

 I work in 4 quadrants. I finger comb to remove shed hairs. This also  separates the hair so that I can really get into the ng and moisturize  really good. Plus, it removes shed hairs that might absorb moisturizer  unnecessarily. No need to keep shed hairs and have it absorb my  moisturizer.

 I apply moisturizer throughout one quadrant to both the ng and the  length. If my ng is really dry, I will sprtiz my ng with water first and  then apply moisturizer. I then massage my roots to distribute product.  My finger motions mimic that of scalp massaging to rub in the product. I  seal, two strand twist and then move to the next quadrant of hair.

In hotter months, I like using glycerin based products instead of water.  I tend to use Scurl more than any other glycerin product.

I also like DB Transitioning Cream to hydrate the ng. Good stuff.

I tend to forget these things but quickly go back to them as I enter my stretch and start fighting with dry ng.

ETA: I use products such as Bee Mine curly butter or HV whipped gelly to slick down my edges.


----------



## sckri23 (May 22, 2012)

I just did my first HOT yayy and tomorrow is co-wash day!!!

 I'm surprised I'm actually staying with my regimen its soo new I thought I would forget something

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## divachyk (May 22, 2012)

sckri23, what oil did you use? I love oil rinsing! I hooked Nix08 on it too. You should try that also. I can't quite articulate its essence but it makes my hair feel smoother, silkier and shinier. I'm sure there are other benefits but these are the ones that I see.

Angelinhell, I also baggy at night when my ng is really being a pain. I get the best baggy experience when spritzing Scurl and baggying for a few hours.


----------



## divachyk (May 22, 2012)

*PSA -- plz read....
*
Ladies, the recent thread of the young lady has me thinking. We should come up with other topics and start new threads to keep our threads well thought out and free from variety clutter. Meaning, we shouldn't embed a variety of topics within one thread. We should break out our threads by subject matter. 

I love the buddy thread because it's very similar to a RT but for relaxed hair. 

Any suggestions on some good thread ideas? The catch is, we must all participate so that we don't leave a fellow sister out there looking like she's started a thread for no apparent reason. That's a sure way to get bashed by other forum members. 

Topics that come to mind are cowashing relaxed hair, finger combing relaxed hair, two strand twisting relaxed hair, flat twisting, etc etc...Do you honestly think this idea is yay or nay? Be honest, my feelings aren't easily hurt. I know there are many other threads that discuss these topics but perhaps we can gear our threads toward relaxed hair to set us apart. What say you?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 22, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Today my bun was so juicy that it was scraping the interior roof as I got in/out the car.  I normally don't post randomness like that but today that just made me feel good so thought I'd share.
> 
> shortdub78, does glycerin usage not become an issue during the winter? My hair loves glycerin during the summer. Used it yesterday and my hair thanked me. However, it will give me much attitude if I use it during conditions not considered optimal for glycerin usage.



glycerin is not my friend in the winter!  so i know i will need to figure out something else when the time comes.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (May 22, 2012)

Is it allowed to have 2 buddies? I know Loving and  shortdub78 have be soo gracious to be my friend. I feel different being relaxed now because I'm knowledable about things or have somewhere to ask questions. I have never been able to get away with not moisturizing my hair daily and have been able to now. Less product used too..this is good bc very soon I won't have extra dough to blow on hair items and will def be shopping the stash.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 22, 2012)

divachyk said:


> *PSA -- plz read....
> *
> Ladies, the recent thread of the young lady has me thinking. We should come up with other topics and start new threads to keep our threads well thought out and free from variety clutter. Meaning, we shouldn't embed a variety of topics within one thread. We should break out our threads by subject matter.
> 
> ...



that sounds like a good idea.  i would like a  bunning relaxed thread.  there is an art to bunning the correct way and it's method being used as a protective style.  like removingshed hairs, different types of ways to bun, hair candy, moisturizing your hair, etc...


----------



## divachyk (May 22, 2012)

Thanks shortdub78, we'll get a feel for what everyone else thinks and then whoever feels their have that strength can start that thread and we all chime in. I personally feel my strength is in bunning. I know Nix08 cowashes daily and sunnieb has an air dry pictorial in her fotki. What strength do you feel that you have? I think you roller set often, right?


----------



## divachyk (May 22, 2012)

GoddessMaker said:


> Is it allowed to have 2 buddies? I know @Loving and  @shortdub78 have be soo gracious to be my friend. I feel different being relaxed now because I'm knowledable about things or have somewhere to ask questions. I have never been able to get away with not moisturizing my hair daily and have been able to now. Less product used too..this is good bc very soon I won't have extra dough to blow on hair items and will def be shopping the stash.


I'm sorry @GoddessMaker but you're only allowed 1 buddy.  j/k The more the merrier. We can all pull from each other's strengths. I have 3 buddies right now - @Nix08, @Angelinhell @Ms. Tiki. There was 4 of us but @sunnieb dumped us. 

ETA: Misseyl, would you like to come over and hang with us in this thread?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 22, 2012)

GoddessMaker You know I got you whether it's hair or fitness. You can always ask me whatever. Just don't ask me how to stop blisters when running. I'm still working on that one. My poor feet


----------



## Evolving78 (May 22, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Thanks shortdub78, we'll get a feel for what everyone else thinks and then whoever feels their have that strength can start that thread and we all chime in. I personally feel my strength is in bunning. I know Nix08 cowashes daily and sunnieb has an air dry pictorial in her fotki. What strength do you feel that you have? I think you roller set often, right?



yes i roller set twice a week and for the past several weeks, i haven't been rolling the traditional mohawk method.  i have a part down the middle that i don't like to mess with, so my rollers in the front go down sideways.  there is already a roller setting challenge, but it would be nice if there was a thread that was more detailed about setting relaxed hair, not causing breakage, good products to use that will give soft or firm results.  setting the hair at night, etc... i think i might start that?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 22, 2012)

divachyk As for our hair talents...umm...I'm gonna tip out of the thread now b/c I can't think of any. * puts up finger and leans over to tip out the backdoor*


----------



## divachyk (May 22, 2012)

Cool shortdub78 - I have a roller setting blog entry and can add a little sum'n sum'n to your thread. I know sunnieb roller sets occasionally and um, yeah Ms. Tiki, did deep you got some talents. Henna? I'd love to learn more as I mentioned to you before, this topic stumps me.


----------



## Mjon912 (May 23, 2012)

Hi ladies...this is my first time actually reading through this thread...in what seems like a word of naturals it's nice to see beautiful heads of relaxed hair!!!

I am 7 weeks post and plan on relaxing July 1 at 13 weeks...other info? I had a super major setback in 2011, lots of stress and post partum shedding took me from full BSL in jan to SL in oct =( so now I'm in the APL in 2012 and MN challenge and doing my own personal challenge of bunning for a year with a few passes...I always roller set but I'm Gong to try to start air drying... On my new journey Ive turned into a major product junkie, I need serious help...but other then that I'm hoping to reach BSL by my daughter 2nd birthday on dec 1 and WL in 2013... Hope everyone reaches their goals HAPPY HAIR GROWING


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 23, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Cool @shortdub78 - I have a roller setting blog entry and can add a little sum'n sum'n to your thread. I know @sunnieb roller sets occasionally and um, yeah @Ms. Tiki, did deep you got some talents. Henna? I'd love to learn more as I mentioned to you before, this topic stumps me.



You would find something for me, wouldn't you? OK, I'll take all things Indian for $1000 Alex. Am I the only one in here that steams?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 23, 2012)

I will be the poster child of not doing at home trims with shears. I will stick to my split ender from now on. I'm lopsided. BTW, my hair is damp and uncombed. The lopsided isn't as bad when it's flat iron but it's still a pain. The black line is my waist. Thank God for being short


----------



## Nix08 (May 23, 2012)

I go to bed way tooo early.....all the action happening in here while I sleep
Ms. Tiki I steam too, twice a week (well usually twice a weekend friday and sat or sun).

Yes I do cowash daily...and divachyk I think its a good idea at the very least I vow to be a more active poster in help required threads


----------



## sunnieb (May 23, 2012)

divachyk - just callin' errybody out up in here!  

Ya'll know I'll do my part for my fellow relaxed sistas!  I have a few topics that I thought were goofy, but I'll post them.

Divachyk needs to start the relaxed bunning thread though! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Loving (May 23, 2012)

@divachyk I was a bit taken aback by that thread. To be honest, I am quite happy with the way things are. Us relaxed heads know where to find information when we need it. 

However if the relaxed ladies feel the need to have more presence here, then by all means we should go ahead and start up new threads. We could do one on stretching and/or moisturizing new growth as that is a major concern for relaxed heads. We could also do one on hair candy as I for one need all the help I can get in that area.


----------



## xu93texas (May 23, 2012)

divachyk said:


> *PSA -- plz read....*
> 
> Ladies, the recent thread of the young lady has me thinking. We should come up with other topics and start new threads to keep our threads well thought out and free from variety clutter. Meaning, we shouldn't embed a variety of topics within one thread. We should break out our threads by subject matter.
> 
> ...


 
Well, I haven't mastered anything yet . I'm learning so much from all of you. I do have a suggestion. So many of you have beautiful, thick, long, and healthy hair; it would be nice to see a thread of pics and tips of the beginning of your hair journeys to now. I would love to see pics of @sunnieb, @divachyk, @Nix08, @Ms. Tiki, @shortdub78, KhandiB, and anyone else who has gone from EL/NL/SL to APL/BSL/MBL/WL. I need some inspiration and encouragement to get through this phase of NL-->SL. In particular, what styles, products, regimens did you incorporate to go from short to long. So if you have links to fotkis, photo albums, blogs, ... it would be nice to see it all in one place for newbies and ladies with shorter hair. Thanks!


----------



## Nix08 (May 23, 2012)

That's actually a very good idea xu93texas...if you start the thread I'll post in it


----------



## xu93texas (May 23, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> That's actually a very good idea @xu93texas...if you start the thread I'll post in it


 
Ok, I'll do it later today.  This will be my first post I start, so ya'll better represent!  I don't want to keep bumping for replies!


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 23, 2012)

xu93texas,

I will represent but I'll be the one looking for pictures for inspiration as oppose to posting them, LOL!  I'll see what I can come up with though.


----------



## gabulldawg (May 23, 2012)

Hey, ladies! Decided to join in. Need to get back into serious mode with my hair! I'm not sure exactly how many Weeks I am (I Will start getting better about that), but i'm almost 3 months post. I intend to relax by this weekend!  I will be reading this thread!


----------



## KhandiB (May 23, 2012)

xu93texas - Im flattered to be even mentioned in this  - I think this is a good idea.  For me a thread on relaxed protective styles would be great, I keep losing length because Im cutting due to not having what I think are cute styles outside of braidouts and buns… Im finally ..after ALL these years…realizing wearing my hair out every day all day, is not good for my ends …



xu93texas said:


> Well, I haven't mastered anything yet . I'm learning so much from all of you. I do have a suggestion. So many of you have beautiful, thick, long, and healthy hair; it would be nice to see a thread of pics and tips of the beginning of your hair journeys to now. I would love to see pics of @sunnieb, @divachyk, @Nix08, @Ms. Tiki, @shortdub78, KhandiB, and anyone else who has gone from EL/NL/SL to APL/BSL/MBL/WL. I need some inspiration and encouragement to get through this phase of NL-->SL. In particular, what styles, products, regimens did you incorporate to go from short to long. So if you have links to fotkis, photo albums, blogs, ... it would be nice to see it all in one place for newbies and ladies with shorter hair. Thanks!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 23, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> Ok, I'll do it later today.  This will be my first post I start, so ya'll better represent!  I don't want to keep bumping for replies!



i'll post!  i haven't updated my pics in awhile, but from Jan 2010-present i came from bald fade to my current length.  i reached APL in Sept 2011 but i had to cut some progress off, then i had a nasty setback earlier this year from protein, so i had to cut off 2 inches.  my growth rate is pretty average. 1/4-1/2  inch a month.  i realized that less is more.  all of the oils, prepoos, etc... doesn't work for me.  i just need to make sure i wash and condition. and low manipulation.  i can't be bothered with PSing everyday of my life.  i want to enjoy my hair.


----------



## divachyk (May 23, 2012)

Welcome gabulldawg -- good luck at relaxing this weekend!!!


----------



## divachyk (May 23, 2012)

Ok ladies -- we can either bump a thread we think is relevant or we can create new ones. I'm down either way.

I started a bunning thread long time ago and I'll bump that for now. If we feel we need to establish another thread about bunning, then I'll do it. @sunnieb


----------



## divachyk (May 23, 2012)

To be fair, I searched what threads we could bump first without starting new ones. Found a few.

Relaxed protective styles...let's post our pics/instructions there.

@Ms. Tiki, I tagged you on a henna thread that you might can latch on to. Check it out.

Here are some threads I found that I didn't bump that some of you might can bump - hint hint. I don't want to be the only bumper and it be having me looking all foolish.

University of Relaxed Hair
Relaxed/Henna
Divachyk's Bun


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 23, 2012)

Yeah, I saw the tag and notice that I was the only one you tagged in it. LOL


----------



## divachyk (May 23, 2012)

Ms. Tiki, if you don't feel comfy, real talk, you don't have too. I was just tagging you so that you can take a look and see if it qualified for a good bump thread vs. you creating a new one.  I sowwwy.


----------



## sunnieb (May 23, 2012)

divachyk said:


> To be fair, I searched what threads we could bump first without starting new ones. Found a few.
> 
> Here are some threads I found that I didn't bump that some of you might can bump - hint hint. *I don't want to be the only bumper and it be having me looking all foolish.*
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=520537



I'll do it.  I don't care how I look....


----------



## divachyk (May 23, 2012)

I really don't either but if I bump, I want someone to at least post and not let the thread go back to being stale. We're getting some good relaxed participation as of late.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 23, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @Ms. Tiki, if you don't feel comfy, real talk, you don't have too. I was just tagging you so that you can take a look and see if it qualified for a good bump thread vs. you creating a new one.  I sowwwy.



@divachyk I need you not to be sensitive. Have not caught on that I have a sarcastic sense of humor. We are all good.

I will say that we need a new thread b/c that one was mainly about henna around relaxer time. It really doesn't lead into henna at any other time or recipes for henna and other Ayurveda products and powders.


----------



## gabulldawg (May 24, 2012)

So I just relaxed.  I couldn't take the new growth anymore.  it's late, so I just blow dried and plan to flat iron/style in the morning. so I'll take pics then.


----------



## Angelinhell (May 24, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> So I just relaxed.  I couldn't take the new growth anymore.  it's late, so I just blow dried and plan to flat iron/style in the morning. so I'll take pics then.


I will be relaxing tomorrow too. Sorry to abandon you guys. I will then get medium sized micros in 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 24, 2012)

Angelinhell I can't be mad at you. We will miss you! Granted, I'm right behind you by a week


----------



## ivyness (May 24, 2012)

Relaxed today. Transitioning was too much work!!! 2 years and the NG was driving me nuts. 

I'll gladly take long healthy and relaxed.


----------



## Angelinhell (May 24, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> @Angelinhell I can't be mad at you. We will miss you! Granted, I'm right behind you by a week


Ms. Tiki Thanks! Maybe I should just try wearing protective styles to get to three months in the future. Do you think these braids are a good size, I don't want those tiny micros, because I fear they will cause breakage.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 24, 2012)

Angelinhell That size should be ok. You should look in the MN thread. braidqueen has a nice set of braid at just the right size. If you go smaller I would baby the mess out of them.


----------



## Nix08 (May 24, 2012)

ivyness 2 years, WOW, where are the pics???????


----------



## FlawedBeauty (May 24, 2012)

I'm one week post hoping to push it to 12 weeks and relax in august.


----------



## KhandiB (May 24, 2012)

Hey Buddies..

Just wanted to post pics of my Fake Ash Roller Set,   I use a curling iron because I stink at rollersets.. but now that I have these, I hope it will get easier














This is the best my hair has looked in a long time.


----------



## gabulldawg (May 24, 2012)

I don't know if this has been covered yet, but do any of you relaxed ladies do wash n gos or scrunching? I've always loved how they look when done correctly and I would LOVE for that to be my go to style for the summer (at least).


----------



## Nix08 (May 24, 2012)

@gabulldawg there is someone who does....I can't remember her exact name now....arghh...let me see if I can come up with it...I'll tag her when I do.


ETA: I found her @danysedai  please share your gorgeous scrunching technique with @gabaulldawg


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 24, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> I don't know if this has been covered yet, but do any of you relaxed ladies do wash n gos or scrunching? I've always loved how they look when done correctly and I would LOVE for that to be my go to style for the summer (at least).



Me and I love it. I plan on scrunching my hair this summer


----------



## Loving (May 24, 2012)

What is scrunching?


----------



## gabulldawg (May 24, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> Me and I love it. I plan on scrunching my hair this summer



Thanks! Do you have pics? Also, what is your scrunching routine? I'm looking for something that would define my curls and hold them, but not be too crunchy. 



Loving said:


> What is scrunching?



It's something that people do to define curls in their hair, particularly when it's straight. I'm not good at explaining, so maybe someone else can.  There are vids on youtube as well.


----------



## afroette (May 24, 2012)

I'm a relaxed hair about 8 weeks post. I am going to stretch to 10 weeks.  My hair usually starts to have issues after 10 weeks.  I am struggling to find ways to style my hair when my roots are puffy and resist lying flat under ponytails/buns/updos.


----------



## baddison (May 24, 2012)

divachyk said:


> To be fair, I searched what threads we could bump first without starting new ones. Found a few.
> 
> Relaxed protective styles...let's post our pics/instructions there.
> 
> ...


 
Just posted in the "Relaxed/Henna" thread!!


----------



## baddison (May 24, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> I will be the poster child of not doing at home trims with shears. I will stick to my split ender from now on. I'm lopsided. BTW, my hair is damp and uncombed. The lopsided isn't as bad when it's flat iron but it's still a pain. The black line is my waist. Thank God for being short


 

Ms Tiki....my hair is also lopsided and uneven.  I tried cutting it myself, but I think I made it worse.  I also have split-ender, so I'm not concerned that my ends are not HEALTHY....they are!!  But the hair is uneven as all "get out".  Good thing I only wear protective styles for now, 'til I reach BSL.  how often do you use your split-ender??


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 24, 2012)

gabulldawg I only have one pic on my blog and it's a bootleg job. If you want soft there is a product called wet n wavy that I use. It has the whole line from shampoo, condish, leave-in, liquid gel, activator gel. Everything you need.

http://www.lhboutique.com/Wet-n-Wavy-s/378.htm

 If I'm feeling lazy I use Garnier or Tresemme mousse. I do my hair in sections to make sure I don't frizz up. I put product in from root to tip and tilt to the side. I don't lean over, too much work. I scrunch each section until it is almost to where I want it. The only thing is once you are done you can't touch it. If you a hurry you can scrunch using a diffuser. I probably need to make a video and put it on youtube


----------



## gabulldawg (May 24, 2012)

^^^ You should definitely do a video!!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 24, 2012)

Loving said:


> What is scrunching?



You literally ball you hair up in your hand to produce a wave or curl pattern. There are some video on youtube but they are by people with short hair or other hairerplexed



baddison said:


> Ms Tiki....my hair is also lopsided and uneven.  I tried cutting it myself, but I think I made it worse.  I also have split-ender, so I'm not concerned that my ends are not HEALTHY....they are!!  But the hair is uneven as all "get out".  Good thing I only wear protective styles for now, 'til I reach BSL.  how often do you use your split-ender??



Yeah, I know my ends are healthy but the unevenness is driving me crazy but I have no one to blame but my scissor happy self. I used my split-ender ever 3 months but I said I want to start dusting monthly or around every 4-6 weeks



gabulldawg said:


> ^^^ You should definitely do a video!!



Let me talk myself into it before the next quarter starts. I just fixed my camera the other day when I posted the pic


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 24, 2012)

divachyk Where are you? I have a question for you but I have seen you around since yesterday.


----------



## ivyness (May 24, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> ivyness 2 years, WOW, where are the pics???????


Nix08, i'm not one for taking pics i just ask FH "where does it reach?" every few months and KIM.


----------



## divachyk (May 25, 2012)

Ms. Tiki  your humor doesn't bother me. It was a busy day and evening and I'm just now logging on in the wee hours of the morning. I'm off Friday so it's all good. Is your hair hard (like styling gel hard) after scrunching?

Angelinhell, good luck with the braids!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 25, 2012)

divachyk It depends on what products I use. With the wet n wavy product it doesn't get hard at all. Dang, now I can't remember what I wanted to asked you. Old age is setting in


----------



## divachyk (May 25, 2012)

Ms. Tiki, don't be claiming no old age. I'm holding on to my last bit of youth until I can't no-mo. I'm about to go to bed but hit me up when you think of your question. 

Nix08 and Ms. Tiki, how is your ng feeling? Mine is feeling good. Thursday night I prepped my hair for my upcoming wash on either Fri or Sat. I lost a good bit of hair to shed. I'm trying my hand at not combing daily so I am safely assuming the hairs lost are merely an accumulation. My breakage is still minimal which is lovely. The breakage I'm getting now is mostly self-imposed, ya know, the kind when you start to rush and use improper technique. Yeah, dat be it.


----------



## Mznelly (May 25, 2012)

Hey ladies just checking to see how everyone's stretch is going. 

I have a few questions I wanted to throw out there to get some incite, after my last stretch  I TU with a new relaxer CON Aragan oil. While my relaxer didn't burn me at all and left my hair very shiny it also gave me a texlaxish ( see how I created a new word? Clever huh) texture, prior to this relaxer my hair has always been bone straight even when it's wet while this one gives me S shaped curl....as pretty as it is I hate it.... Because it dries that way and the only way to get rid of it is to use  heat, which I'm trying to wean myself off of. So do you guys think it would be safe to reapply relaxer to my already texlax area when I go and get a TU in June/July? also what relaxer would you suggest? 

I have also joined the MN challenge and the results I've been getting are amazing!! I got a blow out on Monday because I had a interview and I couldn't for the life of me tame my NG .it gave my a glimpse of my progress and it put a huge grin on my face. I have decided to buy the roots only applicator bottle and just bun the rest of the challenge, is it ok to Leave a bun in for a week without letting it out or is that too much stress on my hair? Sorry for the lengthy post TIA


----------



## Loving (May 25, 2012)

Mznelly said:


> is it ok to Leave a bun in for a week without letting it out or is that too much stress on my hair? Sorry for the lengthy post TIA


 
I would like to know the answer to this too....

Sorry I can't help you Mznelly, I am a relative newbie here....am just 6 months in.


----------



## KhandiB (May 25, 2012)

I think you would want to take it down to moisturize.  The longest I leave my hair in a bun is two days, even if Im bunning for a week.

Maybe some of the other relaxed bun experts here can give you better advice, lol



Mznelly said:


> is it ok to Leave a bun in for a week without letting it out or is that too much stress on my hair? Sorry for the lengthy post TIA


----------



## divachyk (May 25, 2012)

Your siggy looks fierce KhandiB


----------



## divachyk (May 25, 2012)

Ladies, please show my protein thread some love.


----------



## JJamiah (May 25, 2012)

Mznelly I leave mines in for the week, no issues. I know it is wise to rotate the bun.


----------



## KhandiB (May 25, 2012)

divachyk - Thank you!!! Now if I can get these curls rollersetting, I will be set, 



divachyk said:


> Your siggy looks fierce KhandiB


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 26, 2012)

xu93texas, Raspberry

Are all of us 6 weeks yet!?  I'm 6w2d and my hair is doing great!!  I'm getting ready to do my weekly shampoo and steam DC although I'm super tired.  

YAY, I have staples now and I don't want to use anything else but how will I ever use up my stash??  Any ideas??


----------



## Raspberry (May 26, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas, Raspberry
> 
> Are all of us 6 weeks yet!?  I'm 6w2d and my hair is doing great!!  I'm getting ready to do my weekly shampoo and steam DC although I'm super tired.
> 
> YAY, I have staples now and I don't want to use anything else but how will I ever use up my stash??  Any ideas??



@KiWiStyle @xu93texas

Yep, I'm now at 6 weeks . My hair is doing great but it's growing slower this time around. I've read threads on here about hair going through cycles of slower/faster growth so I'm not worried about it. I've also been exercising less and I need to get it together *sigh.*

I use up (some) of my stash by mixing products together.. like a non-sulfate shampoo with a sulfate 'poo for a mild cleanse.  I don't mind alternating conditioners either. I also layer different leave-ins together sometimes and have discovered some combos give me fantabulous results .. like layering Claudies Isha Cream under my Chi leave-in masque gives  crazy silky smooth moisturized results to my twist-outs/bantu knot-outs. I try to call myself being methodical about the layering: liquid leave in under a creme moisturizer, use 'cones as a sealent over a creme moisturizers, etc.


----------



## xu93texas (May 26, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> @KiWiStyle @xu93texas
> 
> Yep, I'm now at 6 weeks . My hair is doing great but it's growing slower this time around. I've read threads on here about hair going through cycles of slower/faster growth so I'm not worried about it. I've also been exercising less and I need to get it together *sigh.*
> 
> I use up (some) of my stash by mixing products together.. like a non-sulfate shampoo with a sulfate 'poo for a mild cleanse. I don't mind alternating conditioners either. I also layer different leave-ins together sometimes and have discovered some combos give me fantabulous results .. like layering Claudies Isha Cream under my Chi leave-in masque gives crazy silky smooth moisturized results to my twist-outs/bantu knot-outs. I try to call myself being methodical about the layering: liquid leave in under a creme moisturizer, use 'cones as a sealent over a creme moisturizers, etc.


 
Raspberry, I've slacked off exercising as well. I'm hopeful that I get more growth this stretch.  I made an appt. next week to get my rinse and I'll get my hair flat-ironed (will use my first heat pass for the Summer No Heat challenge).   
I also layer my products to get rid of them as well.  I dumped almost the whole container of PM the Conditioner into my Elasta QP leave in. I've been using the combo to moisturize my hair, edges, and nape before putting on my wigs.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 26, 2012)

Raspberry said:
			
		

> @KiWiStyle @xu93texas
> 
> Yep, I'm now at 6 weeks . My hair is doing great but it's growing slower this time around. I've read threads on here about hair going through cycles of slower/faster growth so I'm not worried about it. I've also been exercising less and I need to get it together *sigh.*
> 
> I use up (some) of my stash by mixing products together.. like a non-sulfate shampoo with a sulfate 'poo for a mild cleanse.  I don't mind alternating conditioners either. I also layer different leave-ins together sometimes and have discovered some combos give me fantabulous results .. like layering Claudies Isha Cream under my Chi leave-in masque gives  crazy silky smooth moisturized results to my twist-outs/bantu knot-outs. I try to call myself being methodical about the layering: liquid leave in under a creme moisturizer, use 'cones as a sealent over a creme moisturizers, etc.



Raspberry xu93texas,,

I love your methodical thinking! Layering is genius!!  I promised myself I won't use anymore serums unless I'm straightening my hair or prepping my ends for relaxer application.  I would put my serums in after my leave-in and then moisturizer. what I didn't realize but makes perfect sense is that my moisturizer couldn't penetrate my strands because I sealed them with the serum.  DUH!!  

My NG is coming in nicely and I'm expecting a full 2 inches like before.  My protective style and very low manipulation is on point.  I'm drinking tons of water and am now making an effort to prepare foods with health benefits (I'm boiling two eggs and making a toast w/coconut spread right now as a late snack).  I take my vitamin regimen like clockwork but I plan to limit the amount I take when I'm finished with these.  Now all I have to do is exercise, lol!


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 26, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> Raspberry, I've slacked off exercising as well. I'm hopeful that I get more growth this stretch.  I made an appt. next week to get my rinse and I'll get my hair flat-ironed (will use my first heat pass for the Summer No Heat challenge).
> I also layer my products to get rid of them as well.  I dumped almost the whole container of PM the Conditioner into my Elasta QP leave in. I've been using the combo to moisturize my hair, edges, and nape before putting on my wigs.



xu93texas,
LOL, I pulled out my PM The Conditioner tonight to.  That'll be my first leave-in in my stash to get used up because it's about 3/4 empty.


----------



## xu93texas (May 26, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas, Raspberry
> 
> Are all of us 6 weeks yet!? I'm 6w2d and my hair is doing great!! I'm getting ready to do my weekly shampoo and steam DC although I'm super tired.
> 
> YAY, I have staples now and I don't want to use anything else but how will I ever use up my stash?? Any ideas??


 
I'm 6wks, 2d also. So far so good. I went shopping at Ulta yesterday. I washed last night and I'm loving my hair. I have a new regimen with the new products that I'll be doing for the summer. I'm decreasing the amount of products that I use so my hair will have more body/bounce.

I sell some of my products on the hair exchange forum. I give products to my mom. sisters, and SILs. If possible, I return unused products if the store's policy allows it within a certain time frame. You can also combine products or layer them to get rid of faster.


----------



## sunnieb (May 26, 2012)

I'm 4 weeks post today and since nobody has adopted me, I'm just gonna e-push my way in one of ya'lls groups...:trampolin

KhandiB - your siggy :lovedrool:


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (May 26, 2012)

sunnieb can you be a relaxed big sister like BBBG..I have a buddy who will help me along the journey but you have my goal of the future..

Such a rt thought We going to take over us relaxed ladies..


----------



## KhandiB (May 26, 2012)

sunnieb - Thank you Lady!!

Im only one week post, I would buddy you, but im sure you are stretching longer than I could ever make it!



sunnieb said:


> I'm 4 weeks post today and since nobody has adopted me, I'm just gonna e-push my way in one of ya'lls groups...:trampolin
> 
> KhandiB - your siggy :lovedrool:


----------



## afroette (May 26, 2012)

I am 8 weeks post and plan to go to 10 weeks. I'd relax now but can only get to salon in two weeks time.  Despite my roots looking like a cabbage patch, this is the first time my hair has been manageable.  Castor oil and DC, FTW.


----------



## sunnieb (May 27, 2012)

GoddessMaker - of course I'll be your hair big sister!  Ask me anything!


----------



## divachyk (May 27, 2012)

e-push on sunnieb, you know we'll adopt you without hesitation.


----------



## sunnieb (May 27, 2012)

afroette - welcome!  Good to see you posting!

What's 'FTW'?


----------



## sunnieb (May 27, 2012)

divachyk said:


> e-push on @sunnieb, you know we'll adopt you without hesitation.





I really love how this thread has taken off!


----------



## afroette (May 27, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> afroette - welcome!  Good to see you posting!
> 
> What's 'FTW'?



sunnieb, thanks! Sorry, FTW=for the win.


----------



## sckri23 (May 27, 2012)

I'm soo sad and ashamed!!!! :'(  

I just co-washed my hair this morning then my sis gonna call tryna take me to the beach......

I fell, my hair was drenched, then it was crispy crunchy dry. I was in such a hurry I forgot my hair products. All I had was a bottle of st. Ives sensitive skin lotion and a jar of Vaseline. 

So I did a quick fix. The lotion made my hair soft and the Vaseline laid my edges down. Come to find out she was staying longer than a couple of hours.

My hair was still soft but that sand from the wind and water... Smh
I just got home at 11, I was being lazy so it took me a min to want to co-wash.

I co-washed put ORS as a leave in, put wrap lotion on to seal and blow dried my hair. Usually I use cold air but I was so tired and lazy I had the highest heat setting on. 

Now my hair feels different and not a good different. I think I messed up letting my laziness get to me. :-(

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## sunnieb (May 27, 2012)

sckri23 - Be sure you use a clarifying shampoo to remove all remnants of lotion.  Follow that with a moisture shampoo and moisturizing dc.  You should be back on track after that.


----------



## sckri23 (May 27, 2012)

I have suave almond and shea butter is that clarifying???

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## sunnieb (May 27, 2012)

sckri23 - Is this what you have?







If so, this is not clarifying.  Here's some info from one of Sistaslick's articles:

_1 Clarifying Shampoo/ and or Chelating Shampoo if you are a swimmer or have hard water:
This product should be used once per month, or twice per month if you use heavy products/greases oils quite often. Clarifying shampoos strip the hair of product buildup and are great for starting the hair off fresh each month. Your hair will and SHOULD feel squeaky, squeaky clean after clarifying.

Examples: Kenra Clarifying Shampoo, Pantene Pro-V Purity Shampoo, Infusium 23 Moisturizing Shampoo, Suave shampoos (entire line), V05 shampoos (entire line), Shampoo Three' by Paul Mitchell, Aveda Detox, RESOLVE® Chelating Shampoo from Joico, Elucence Moisture Acidifying Shampoo, Nexxus Aloe Rid Shampoo, Nexxus -Phyto Organics Kelate Purifying Shampoo, Ouidad Water Works Shampoo, Artec Texturline Daily Clarifying Shampoo_

Here's the full article: http://voices.yahoo.com/hair-regimen-building-newbies-408289.html?cat=69


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (May 27, 2012)

Just trashed alot of hair toys. I'm getting real serious about hair. Now that I'm relaxed I want this to not be a mistake. I want to get to APL and then I'm done. I want my hair to be as protected as possible. I'm really going to try and do a roller set tomorrow morning. I haven't worn my hair down since I relaxed,it's been bun city for me. 

I hope with all the products I have trashed and all the ones I have bought will perserve my hair and I will be able to find a good growth aid that doesn't smell. I can smell the sulfur from my BeeMine growth  aid esp when I'm outside in the Texas heat.


----------



## sckri23 (May 27, 2012)

I gotta find a clarifying shampoo. What's the brands?

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## AlkalineSteam (May 27, 2012)

I'm 9 weeks post and relaxing at 10 (thank goodness). I usually relax somewhere between 10 and 12 weeks depending on my social calendar and how my hair is responding to the stretch. This time, I had to move my appointment up by 2 weeks because I saw a more breakage than I was comfortable with. 

Anybody else on a similar schedule and need a buddy?


----------



## divachyk (May 27, 2012)

Please show the bumped thread some love -- detangling relaxed hair.


----------



## afroette (May 27, 2012)

i used mega tek for first time today as a DC. Um, I didn't know about the tingling and panicked that I was going bald with each tingle!!


----------



## Loving (May 28, 2012)

My hair is doing fairly well. Trying to keep the underprocessed areas moisturized. This is going to be a real test for me but I am confident that I will pass it 

2 weeks down...8 to go...

shortdub78 and GoddessMaker how are you both doing?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (May 28, 2012)

Loving my hair is good.  Just washed it and now will be sitting under the dryer with conditioner. I'm still trying to decide what to do with my hair roller set or bun.


----------



## Nix08 (May 28, 2012)

@divachyk and Ms. Tiki when are you ladies planning on relaxing next? I haven't decided for myself yet...I'm "thinking" that I may to to 10 but that can change in a minute


----------



## divachyk (May 28, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @divachyk and Ms. Tiki when are you ladies planning on relaxing next? I haven't decided for myself yet...I'm "thinking" that I may to to 10 but that can change in a minute


Nix08 and Ms. Tiki, it will be weeks 10 or 12. Week 12 puts me at 27 Jun which is my goal. I'll be out of town on week 11. I much rather it be week 12 since my out of town trip will be mostly spent outside (motorcycle races).


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (May 28, 2012)

Pray I live to see tomorrow. I did a flexi rod set bc I didn't want to use direct heat to my head from blow drying and flat ironing only for it to last a day bc of the moisturizer I use reverting my hair. I don't know how long I will be under this damn dryer..it's so not comfy at all. I may have to let them stay in my head a while and air dry bc setting under here is hot.

ETA: I guess I'm not cut out for any type of set. I was only able to stay under there 30 min..my hair started hurting I guess I did the rods too tight and none of them were dry. So I cross wrap and bun for this week. Will try again next week.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 28, 2012)

Loving said:


> My hair is doing fairly well. Trying to keep the underprocessed areas moisturized. This is going to be a real test for me but I am confident that I will pass it
> 
> 2 weeks down...8 to go...
> 
> shortdub78 and GoddessMaker how are you both doing?



Loving
my new growth is doing alright so far.  i am 4 weeks post.  that Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Mist is really working out for me.  it keeps my new growth very soft and hydrated without a greasy feel.  you should try it out!  it is not as greasy as Scurl, Carefree Curl, or as thick as Hawaiian Silky and the smell isn't bad either.  i like the spray because it sprays like a pump, so you can just hit the areas that you need and you can lightly mist your whole head.  i am using jojoba oil to seal with, since it is pretty light too and works well with the Mist.

i wore my hair down yesterday. it was 94 degrees out here, Chicago Style!   i had a towel trying to wipe  the sweat from around my forehead, sides, neck, and back, so my hair wouldn't get wet.  i ended blow drying/flat iron yesterday since i was running out of time.  i had a wedding gig, so i had to look nice on the job, since there is always a photographer taking pics of me and while i am working. (makeup artist)

since just using the select few products i have now, i think i will be able to stretch for awhile, without any crazy setbacks.  shampooing with the Suave first (since it is a sulfate) and using the CON second really helps with softening my new growth.  i won't be using any heat like that again. i am will just flat iron my roots from time to time and wear my hair off of my neck.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 28, 2012)

Nix08 and divachyk I'm still looking at next week at 8 weeks. It depends on if I can make it under a wig for two weeks. If so, I will relax at 10 but I know it won't be 12 for sure.


----------



## Loving (May 29, 2012)

Anyone here ever used individual braids to help with a stretch?


----------



## xu93texas (May 29, 2012)

Loving said:


> Anyone here ever used individual braids to help with a stretch?


 
Loving,
I haven't had individual braids, but I've had beehive cornrows to wear under wigs.  I'm thinking about doing this for the last 4 weeks of my current stretch.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 30, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> Loving
> my new growth is doing alright so far.  i am 4 weeks post.  that Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Mist is really working out for me.  it keeps my new growth very soft and hydrated without a greasy feel.  you should try it out!  it is not as greasy as Scurl, Carefree Curl, or as thick as Hawaiian Silky and the smell isn't bad either.  i like the spray because it sprays like a pump, so you can just hit the areas that you need and you can lightly mist your whole head.  i am using jojoba oil to seal with, since it is pretty light too and works well with the Mist.
> 
> i wore my hair down yesterday. it was 94 degrees out here, Chicago Style!   i had a towel trying to wipe  the sweat from around my forehead, sides, neck, and back, so my hair wouldn't get wet.  i ended blow drying/flat iron yesterday since i was running out of time.  i had a wedding gig, so i had to look nice on the job, since there is always a photographer taking pics of me and while i am working. (makeup artist)
> ...



shortdub78,
Are you in Chicago?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 30, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> shortdub78,
> Are you in Chicago?



yes i am! the burbs.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 30, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> yes i am! the burbs.



shortdub78,
Well howdie neighbor, lol!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 30, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> shortdub78,
> Well howdie neighbor, lol!



Hey There!  have you been to a meet up yet?  if not they are a lot of fun!


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 30, 2012)

No, I had no idea there was one.  How do I find out when/where??


----------



## baddison (May 30, 2012)

Loving said:


> Anyone here ever used individual braids to help with a stretch?


 

I've used cornrows to help with my stretches.  I do them myself thanks to a video I watched on Marquetta Breslin's website.  But I just don't have the patience really for the individual braids.


----------



## gabulldawg (May 30, 2012)

baddison said:


> I've used cornrows to help with my stretches.  I do them myself thanks to a video I watched on Marquetta Breslin's website. But I just don't have the patience really for the individual braids.


 
Do you style them or add designs or anything or wear them straight back? Do you add hair to them? Sorry for the questions, but I think that cornrows would be a great way to get through this heat.


----------



## Raspberry (May 30, 2012)

xu93texas KiWiStyle

The heat took me by surprise and now I want to go low/no heat for the summer and get back to co-washing/air drying. Plus I need to practice making cute buns. Did the heat make you switch it up?


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 30, 2012)

Raspberry said:
			
		

> xu93texas KiWiStyle
> 
> The heat took me by surprise and now I want to go low/no heat for the summer and get back to co-washing/air drying. Plus I need to practice making cute buns. Did the heat make you switch it up?



Raspberry,
I've been on a no heat regimen since January 2011, I only blow dry and flat iron after relaxing and for trims.  I air dry, M&S and braid.  My hair gets very straight by doing this.  2013 I will maintain my no heat regimen and hopefully have thicker/longer hair for juicy buns.  I will rotate my bun and single braid as my protective styles.


----------



## Hairroots (May 30, 2012)

I'm 11 weeks post relaxer.
Goal: 24 weeks stretch until Aug 24th. (13 weeks to go.)
Issue:  Detangling has always been a problem for me
I'm trying to improve my thickness. 
This will be my longest stretch ever, if I make it. 

I need a buddy. I'm getting weak. Lol!


----------



## xu93texas (May 30, 2012)

Raspberry, KiWiStyle
Heat is always an issue in Texas.   I'm planning on a heat-free style summer.  I'll be wearing wigs, half wigs, faux buns, and cornrows.  I do plan to use a heat pass at the end of June (around 11 wks post) for a trim, rinse, and flat-iron style.

How are things coming along during this stretch??  I'll be 7 wks post tomorrow and my ng is looking good.  I broke down and bought some Shescentit, Claudie's products, and DB transitioning creme.  This stretch will be longer for me and I want to incorporate some new products into my regimen to keep my ng moisturized.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 30, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> Raspberry, KiWiStyle
> Heat is always an issue in Texas.   I'm planning on a heat-free style summer.  I'll be wearing wigs, half wigs, faux buns, and cornrows.  I do plan to use a heat pass at the end of June (around 11 wks post) for a trim, rinse, and flat-iron style.
> 
> How are things coming along during this stretch??  I'll be 7 wks post tomorrow and my ng is looking good.  I broke down and bought some Shescentit, Claudie's products, and DB transitioning creme.  This stretch will be longer for me and I want to incorporate some new products into my regimen to keep my ng moisturized.



xu93texas, Raspberry,

YAY, i'm at the halfway mark!!  I'l be seven weeks post tomorrow as well.  So far I'm planning to relax at 14 weeks post but I'll assess whether or not I can stretch longer at that time.  Xu93texas, are you planning to go beyond 14 weeks?  If so, I'm going to push to go longer with you because I really want to beat my last stretch.  

Those are great products!!  I'm not buying anything as I have plenty of great products as it is.  I just finished my QB BRBC, now I'm finishing my DB lemongrass transitioning creme, just in time for the final stretch.  You will love the DB transitioning creme!!  

Guys I have to tell you, this single braid I'm rocking is awesome!!  I just took it down (mid-week) did a HOT, massaged my scalp, moisturizer with DB and sealed my NG and length with hairveda vatika frosting then braided again. No combs or brushes and it came out PERFECT and best of all, I only saw a few shed hairs .  I have slightly over 2" for APL but 3-31/2" for full APL!  I'm giving myself until December relaxer to reach my goal realistically.


----------



## Loving (May 30, 2012)

KiWiStyle....how do you do your single braid? Like a french braid?


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 30, 2012)

Loving said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle....how do you do your single braid? Like a french braid?



Loving,
Yes, it's like a French Braid only I do the inverted braid (inside out).  I think I get better with each one.  I read somewhere that the inverted braid is less tension on the hair as oppose to the regular braid.  Here is a picture I posted a few days back.


----------



## xu93texas (May 30, 2012)

@KiWiStyle,
Yes, I'm definitely stretching longer this time. It would be great if you can hold out longer as well!  I plan to relax in mid-August and again in December. I only want to relax three times a year. 

I can't wait to try my new products. I've had the DB transitioning creme before and sold it.  I don't know what I was thinking. 

Your french braid is on point! Isn't it great when you find that perfect style? I haven't yet. I can't wait to just wear my own hair in a protective style. Once summer is over and I reach my short term goal of full SL (2 inches needed), I need to really think hard about rollersetting. We'll see.

ETA: proposed relaxer #2/3 for 2012 is 8/9 @ 17 wks post and relaxer #3/3 for 2012 would be 12/06 @ 17 wks post.


----------



## Loving (May 30, 2012)

@KiWiStyle thats really cute! And I can see where it would be low mani too! But I can't braid to save my life and I don't think I can wear that style to work...

I really need some more protective styles - all I do these days is a boring bun


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 30, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> @KiWiStyle,
> Yes, I'm definitely stretching longer this time. It would be great if you can hold out longer as well!  I plan to relax in mid-August and again in December. I only want to relax three times a year.
> 
> I can't wait to try my new products. I've had the DB transitioning creme before and sold it.  I don't know what I was thinking.
> ...





xu93texas, Raspberry
Thanks!  3-times a year is my plan as well and gradually working my way down to Bi-Yearly relaxers.  August and December were my estimated relaxer months so yeah, we're right there together Only I was thinking (MAYBE) of relaxer on July 20th for my wedding anniversary but i'm seriously contemplating just having it shampoo'd, blow dried and flat ironed, IDKY.  

I have no idea what you were thinking getting rid of that DB transitioning creme, temporary moment of insanity maybe,LOL?

I know what you mean about protective styling. When I was NL and barely SL, I was getting very frustrated with my teeny weeny bun, I couldn't do a high bun because my nape hair was way to short. The short hair at my nape also created a problem for my single braid too because it was pulling too much so I had to stop doing that too.  This last stretch/growth made life a bit more easier for me .  

The jury is still out for me as far a roller setting.  I see many of the longer haired members doing them and is their style of choice for growth but I lost too much hair; way too brutal for my fine hairs.  Maybe i'll revisit it when I notice more thickness and strength.  We'll see.  

The bolded above sounds like a plan but I can't promise you anything.  Like I said before, i'll be monitoring my hair big time and when I notice excessive tangles and breakage i'm going in.  The use of protein is going to be key for a    17wk stretch.  

OK, PLAY TIME IS OVER...IT'S TIME TO GET SERIOUS WITH OUR MOISTURE, PROTEIN BALANCE AND PROTECTIVE STYLING/LOW MANIPULATION GAME!  TWO INCHES, HERE WE COME!


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 30, 2012)

Loving said:


> @KiWiStyle thats really cute! And I can see where it would be low mani too! But I can't braid to save my life and I don't think I can wear that style to work...
> 
> I really need some more protective styles - all I do these days is a boring bun



Loving,

Thanks lady!  Why can't you wear it to work?  I think it's simple and professional, IDK.  I am a real estate broker and so i'm virtually my own boss.  I work from home most days when i'm not out with clients.  I don't think I would have any problems wearing this style in corporate...maybe that's why I got laid off TWICE, LOL!  BTW, I learned how to do the inverted french braid by watch YT videos, lol.  I watched and studied the videos, got up to try it out and was pretty successful on my first try.  To be honest, I can't wait to do loose buns, I think they're lovely.


----------



## baddison (May 30, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> Do you style them or add designs or anything or wear them straight back? Do you add hair to them? Sorry for the questions, but I think that cornrows would be a great way to get through this heat.


 
gabulldawg : I am pretty simple with my cornbraids.  This is how I wear my braids mostly for vacation and during the summer.  Still pretty versatile since I can put it in a low bun at the back when I want.  I wash the braids under a stocking cap, so I don't mess up the hair too much.  This can usually last me a whole month if I'm very careful...


----------



## baddison (May 30, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Loving,
> Yes, it's like a French Braid only I do the inverted braid (inside out). I think I get better with each one. I read somewhere that the inverted braid is less tension on the hair as oppose to the regular braid. Here is a picture I posted a few days back.
> 
> 
> View attachment 152059


 

KiWiStyle : Love that braid!!  Can you recommend a good tutorial or vid??


----------



## gabulldawg (May 30, 2012)

I think my problem could be not enough protein. My mom use to use the apogee product where My hair would get really hard and then I'd wash it out.think I need to go back to that on a regular basis.


----------



## baddison (May 30, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> @KiWiStyle,
> 
> .....ETA: proposed relaxer #2/3 for 2012 is 8/9 @ 17 wks post and relaxer #3/3 for 2012 would be 12/06 @ 17 wks post.


 
xu93texas : You and I are almost on the same exact stretching schedule.  I also do only 3 relaxers per year.  Last relaxer was April 14th.  Next relaxer is 17/18 weeks away....August 19th.  Final relaxer for the year will be around December 15th.  Not sure if I've been assigned a buddy as yet....but I'm up for adoption....LOL!!!


----------



## xu93texas (May 30, 2012)

baddison said:


> @xu93texas : You and I are almost on the same exact stretching schedule.  I also do only 3 relaxers per year. Last relaxer was April 14th. Next relaxer is 17/18 weeks away....August 19th. Final relaxer for the year will be around December 15th. Not sure if I've been assigned a buddy as yet....but I'm up for adoption....LOL!!!


 
baddison
Sure, we can buddies as well.  We may be off a week or so, but I think that's OK. We can motivate my buddy KiWiStyle to stretch right along with us.  

So what are your summer hair care plans?


----------



## divachyk (May 30, 2012)

Now that it is summer, I desire to cowash but I can't seem to cowash without generating some level of breakage to which I consider unacceptable. The breakage I see comes from detangling. I'm not interested in increasing the amount of times I do my hair if I can't accomplish it without breakage but I was wondering if going 5-7 days between washes increases the likelihood for tangles vs. keeping a shorter wash cycle, say 2-4 days, would minimize tangles since the hair remains in a fairly stretched state when washing back to back. What's your thoughts? @Nix08 @sunnieb and other frequent cowashers. ETA: I forgot about the relaxed cowash thread...I will post this there also.


----------



## Nix08 (May 30, 2012)

divachyk as you mention it I do think a once a week wash would work. Your hair would get fully detangled and should only need mild detangling until you wet it again. I'm assuming you would be bunning and maybe wearing your hair out closer to wash day. If on the other hand you were wearing it out then likely you'd run into more tangles that may cause problems with a longer wash cycle...if you did do this I would use the comb after the washing and try and stick with mainly finger combing until the next wash day.


----------



## Raspberry (May 30, 2012)

KiWiStyle xu93texas You guys are doin it big with the long term stretches. I'm still tryin to reach the 12 week mark  I only made it to 11 weeks last time..

xu93texas I love that single braid, I'm gonna have to commit myself to practicing so I can get mine as smooth as yours.  That's an excellent way to set the hair though.. I'm assuming you get a really wavy look?

I'm hoping increased co-washes will give me a growth boost.


----------



## divachyk (May 30, 2012)

Nix08, my hair doesn't stay detangled regardless of the style worn. My hair has attitude.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 30, 2012)

i'm on week 4 now 6-8 more weeks to go. wow that seems like a lot for me!


----------



## sunnieb (May 30, 2012)

divachyk - I think the key for me is that I comb (lightly) several times a day.  My hair doesn't have time to tangle up.

Also, when my ng starts acting up, I always goop the conditioner on and detangle in the shower then use Mane 'n Tail detangler when I'm setting my hair to airdry.

I don't experience any breakage at all.  Matter of fact, I need to go cowash now.  My HE LTR is calling!


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 30, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle : Love that braid!!  Can you recommend a good tutorial or vid??



baddison, 
Thank you!  I'm sorry but I have no idea what video I watched on YT.  I have an apple TV which allows me to access YT on my tv.  one night I sat up in bed and watched a bunch of how to videos then tried it.  If I could simply explain it, I would say you would French braid over as oppose to under.  You would still grab three pieces of hair but you would start "crossing" over the other piece instead of under like you would with the traditional cornrow braid.  I'm sure you are probably more confused than before, lol!  I say do a YT search for inverted French Braid.  I hope this helped some, sorry.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 30, 2012)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> divachyk as you mention it I do think a once a week wash would work. Your hair would get fully detangled and should only need mild detangling until you wet it again. I'm assuming you would be bunning and maybe wearing your hair out closer to wash day. If on the other hand you were wearing it out then likely you'd run into more tangles that may cause problems with a longer wash cycle...if you did do this I would use the comb after the washing and try and stick with mainly finger combing until the next wash day.



I've had great success doing exactly this.  My hair LOVE being wet and co-washing but my fine strands tangle something awful when i'm deep in my stretch.


----------



## Brownsilk8 (May 30, 2012)

I just finished a 14 week stretch. I relaxed last night with a new relaxer. Arganics and I totally am loving the results. Anyone at day 1 and need a buddy. tThis last stretch was the longest I have done and it went really well. i did some new things this time and i think it help a lot. Prior to this stretch i do 12 weeks and usually find my new growth is tough to manage but this time i did 2 coconut cream relaxer while stretching and I really think it help. i also roller set my hair the last couple of weeks. this time I shooting for 10 to 12 weeks.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 30, 2012)

Raspberry said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle xu93texas You guys are doin it big with the long term stretches. I'm still tryin to reach the 12 week mark  I only made it to 11 weeks last time..
> 
> xu93texas I love that single braid, I'm gonna have to commit myself to practicing so I can get mine as smooth as yours.  That's an excellent way to set the hair though.. I'm assuming you get a really wavy look?
> 
> I'm hoping increased co-washes will give me a growth boost.



xu93texas, @ Raspberry

Thanks LOL, that was me with the single braid.  I was just noticing today that it's giving me a nice braidout.  It's too bad I'm hiding my hair for the entire year.  

I have gradually increased my stretches over time.  My last 14 week stretch gave me fantastic results and now I'm hooked.  I want to eventually relax only twice a year.  Since you did 11wks last time, aim for 12wks this time but we'll motivate you to go longer if it's safe to do so.


----------



## xu93texas (May 30, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> @KiWiStyle @xu93texas You guys are doin it big with the long term stretches. I'm still tryin to reach the 12 week mark  I only made it to 11 weeks last time..
> 
> xu93texas I love that single braid, I'm gonna have to commit myself to practicing so I can get mine as smooth as yours. That's an excellent way to set the hair though.. I'm assuming you get a really wavy look?
> 
> I'm hoping increased co-washes will give me a growth boost.


 
Yeah, I wish I could take credit for that beautiful braid, but that's not my hair. Go girl KiWiStyle !! I'm hiding this hair all year up under wigs and faux buns. I will eventually make it to rollersetting.

Raspberry, come on and stretch longer with us. Do you wear protective styles??


----------



## denisenicole (May 30, 2012)

Hey guys. Ive been a lurker for a while and I just bought a membership. I'm a little over 4 weeks now. I used to be relaxed and then I tried natural but I felt more comfortable with relaxed hair. My longest length is at the bottom of my neck. Hoping to stretch till at least 10 weeks. Funny thing is I used to stretch my relaxer growing up without knowing that's what I was doing. Lol.


----------



## divachyk (May 31, 2012)

@sunnieb, I use to comb twice daily but started cutting back in an effort to minimize splits. I now comb on wash day only and periodically throughout the week if my hair needs smoothing. I might revisit increasing my combing frequency.

@KiWiStyle, my hair is not fine and is full of texture but will consider what you and @Nix08 have shared.

Thx ladies


----------



## sunnieb (May 31, 2012)

denisenicole - Welcome!  Keep posting!


----------



## Loving (May 31, 2012)

Brownsilk8 said:


> I just finished a 14 week stretch. I relaxed last night with a new relaxer. Arganics and I totally am loving the results. Anyone at day 1 and need a buddy. tThis last stretch was the longest I have done and it went really well. i did some new things this time and i think it help a lot. Prior to this stretch i do 12 weeks and usually find my new growth is tough to manage but this time i did 2 coconut cream relaxer while stretching and I really think it help. i also roller set my hair the last couple of weeks. this time I shooting for 10 to 12 weeks.


 Brownsilk8 welcome to our club!  Hope you can chime in here with some tips! For starters, what's a coconut cream relaxer?


----------



## Loving (Jun 1, 2012)

Have any of u ladies used tea rinses? Have you seen any benefits from doing it?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 1, 2012)

Loving said:


> Have any of u ladies used tea rinses? Have you seen any benefits from doing it?



Loving
i have done a tea rinse before.  it helped to curb my excessive shedding i had from a bad box color.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jun 1, 2012)

Does anyone know how long I should wait to apply a permanent jet black color to my hair after a touch up? I'm thinking about taking the plunge to jet black hair. Does anyone think that will prevent me from reaching my hair goals?


----------



## divachyk (Jun 1, 2012)

Loving said:
			
		

> Have any of u ladies used tea rinses? Have you seen any benefits from doing it?



Loving. I tea rinsed before and perhaps my brew was too strong. My hair felt coarse and way too strong. Kinda like it would snap easily. I use and love Claudie's tea rinse. Makes my hair very soft. My shedding is about the same but I will continue using it for the nice candy like smell and soft, air dried hair.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 2, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> Does anyone know how long I should wait to apply a permanent jet black color to my hair after a touch up? I'm thinking about taking the plunge to jet black hair. Does anyone think that will prevent me from reaching my hair goals?




gabulldawg I wait a min of two weeks. I haven't used permanent dye since I got serious Jan of last year. I have two boxes waiting for me. I think it will be better use them this fall after I hit my goal. I should be at WHIP or darn close to it. I will say the plan is to only use permanent dye twice per year and do any touch ups with a semi-permanent. With that said, I suggest a semi in jet black.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 2, 2012)

Since I'm not relaxing this week (out of sheer laziness) I think I'm going to do a quick length check. My hair is really starting to feel more like a chore than fun. When I hit WHIP it's going to be straight WnG.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 2, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> Does anyone know how long I should wait to apply a permanent jet black color to my hair after a touch up? I'm thinking about taking the plunge to jet black hair. Does anyone think that will prevent me from reaching my hair goals?



at least 2 weeks.  as long as you stay on top of your moisture game you should be fine.  you are not lifting or bleaching, so it is not that harsh. just keep moisturizing.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 2, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> gabulldawg I wait a min of two weeks. I haven't used permanent dye since I got serious Jan of last year. I have two boxes waiting for me. I think it will be better use them this fall after I hit my goal. I should be at WHIP or darn close to it. I will say the plan is to only use permanent dye twice per year and do any touch ups with a semi-permanent. With that said, I suggest a semi in jet black.



yep i am going to color again when i hit my hair goal for the year or in the fall.  i am going blue black.


----------



## Loving (Jun 2, 2012)

I am leaning towards getting cornrow extensions for a few weeks (probably 3). I want to give my hair a break. In addition, it may help me to manage the under processed areas better. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 2, 2012)

Loving said:


> I am leaning towards getting cornrow extensions for a few weeks (probably 3). I want to give my hair a break. In addition, it may help me to manage the under processed areas better. What do you ladies think?



when do you plan on relaxing again?  if you get your hair braided, just make sure you have a week or two to prep your hair for your touch up, so that means you are still going to have to deal with the under processed areas.  but do what you can to avoid breakage.  if that means getting them, do it!

what are you using to moisturize your new growth?


----------



## Loving (Jun 2, 2012)

shortdub78 I am just 3 weeks post and am planning to touch up at 10 weeks - so I have 7 weeks to go. I am using a Mizani moisturizer right now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 2, 2012)

Loving said:


> shortdub78 I am just 3 weeks post and am planning to touch up at 10 weeks - so I have 7 weeks to go. I am using a Mizani moisturizer right now.



i say go for it! i am right ahead of you.  are you going to continue to wear cornrows throughout the summer?


----------



## Loving (Jun 2, 2012)

shortdub78 I'm not yet sure.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 2, 2012)

shortdub78 - do you do your hair color yourself or go to a salon?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 2, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> shortdub78 - do you do your hair color yourself or go to a salon?



i color it myself.  last time i used a box color.  it was Texture&Tones


----------



## Britt (Jun 2, 2012)

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> at least 2 weeks.  as long as you stay on top of your moisture game you should be fine.  you are not lifting or bleaching, so it is not that harsh. just keep moisturizing.



Yeahh... 
I love jet black hair. I think it would look nice against ur complexion gabulldawg. After my next relaxer i'd like to prob dye my hair blk. My natural hair color is already close to jet blk but I want it darker and shinier. Plus the rinse comes out too quickly and I'm left with these annoying gray hairs on the side of my head. Its literally only a few but noticeable enough for me.


----------



## afroette (Jun 2, 2012)

What's a good at home rinse for black dye?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 2, 2012)

Someone made a thread about a dye that's all natural can you direct me there?


----------



## Mznelly (Jun 3, 2012)

Just a quick update for my relaxed Divas i started using mn in may and the results have been amazing. I tried to straightened out my roots but as you can see its  my roots wasnt haven't it so this is straightest I could get it

The first one is was my starting pic taken 5/07/2012 The one in the middle is before I flatironed and the last one was my end result what do you guys think


----------



## afroette (Jun 3, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> Just a quick update for my relaxed Divas i started using mn in may and the results have been amazing. I tried to straightened out my roots but as you can see its  my roots wasnt haven't it so this is straightest I could get it
> 
> The first one is was my starting pic taken 5/07/2012 The one in the middle is before I flatironed and the last one was my end result what do you guys think



Mznelly, awesome!! Now I want to try MN!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 3, 2012)

I did an Ayurvedic gloss last night with various powders and henna. My NG is manageable again so I can make it until 10 weeks with no problem. I could make it to 12 but I'm dying to see my growth. I know I've gotten over 1" since using MN.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 3, 2012)

Ms. Tiki, what's MN?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 3, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @Ms. Tiki, what's MN?



I know you are joking, right?   Miconazole Nitrate...Monistat...coochie cream

It looks like my hair has filled in. Last night it didn't look so lopsided. I will see after my next texlax. Praying I don't have to cut to even it out!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> I did an Ayurvedic gloss last night with various powders and henna. My NG is manageable again so I can make it until 10 weeks with no problem. I could make it to 12 but I'm dying to see my growth. I know I've gotten over 1" since using MN.



i am not consistent with the MN.  i guess i need to get back on the ball.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 3, 2012)

shortdub78 I fell off last week b/c I was wearing a braidout pony and didn't feel like fighting my NG. I would say honestly try it consistently for one month to gauge if it works for you. I stated using it straight out of the tube and I see the difference. Plus, my dandruff is gone!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 3, 2012)

i might get some later, since the one i have is mixed.  i will use it straight and take it from there!  thanks!
Ms. Tiki


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 3, 2012)

I did a coconut cream deep conditoner/relaxer. I'm at 12 weeks post relaxer with 12 more to go. This process helps loosen up the new growth natural curls and makes it much more manageable for my 24 week stretch.


----------



## afroette (Jun 3, 2012)

How do people manage roots for so long??


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 3, 2012)

afroette said:
			
		

> How do people manage roots for so long??



afroette I just leave it alone!  LOL!  Seriously low manipulation & keeping my new growth moisturized is how I can stretch for 12-16 weeks without alot of breakage. Scurl & GVP chi silk infusion knockoff softens my new growth right on up. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 3, 2012)

afroette said:


> How do people manage roots for so long??



afroette. This is my longest stretch ever. I find that DCing weekly and moisturizing daily keeps my new growth soft. Spritzing with aloe Vera juice helps also. I'm enjoying this 24 week journey. Glad to help.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 3, 2012)

When do you ladies start seeing new growth? I relaxed on the 15th of May and don't see any or maybe bc I'm texlaxed it will be a bit difficult to see. I'm having fun doing cowashes and pampering these tresses. Now I think I have a good reggie down,am able to tell when a product is working or not. I want one more product then I'm done. I will use up what I have and keep moving until I have used all stuff up.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 3, 2012)

afroette said:


> How do people manage roots for so long??



afroette - I manage my newgrowth with increased cowashing.  It keeps my roots loose and moisturized.



GoddessMaker said:


> When do you ladies start seeing new growth?



GoddessMaker - I usually see my first crinkle of NG around 3-4 weeks post.


----------



## sharifeh (Jun 3, 2012)

I just relaxed yesterday! Anyone want to buddy up with me to go through this cycle?


----------



## Britt (Jun 3, 2012)

Hairroots said:
			
		

> I did a coconut cream deep conditoner/relaxer. I'm at 12 weeks post relaxer with 12 more to go. This process helps loosen up the new growth natural curls and makes it much more manageable for my 24 week stretch.



Hairroots - oh do tell. What exactly did you use and how much of each ingredient. Also, what is your hair type and what is the exact process for this. Did it leave your hair greasy at all ? Was your new growth more soft well after your hair already dried?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 3, 2012)

Shrinkage is killing me. My texlaxed shrinkage is just as bad as my natural. I have my hair in two pigtails. I've gone from MBL to NL. I just can't get used to this. SMH


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> Shrinkage is killing me. My texlaxed shrinkage is just as bad as my natural. I have my hair in two pigtails. I've gone from MBL to NL. I just can't get used to this. SMH



Can't you just put heat protectant and blow dry it out and put box braids and take it out for a crinkly look


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 4, 2012)

Mznelly said:


> Just a quick update for my relaxed Divas i started using mn in may and the results have been amazing. I tried to straightened out my roots but as you can see its my roots wasnt haven't it so this is straightest I could get it
> 
> The first one is was my starting pic taken 5/07/2012 The one in the middle is before I flatironed and the last one was my end result what do you guys think


 
Great progress!!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 4, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Can't you just put heat protectant and blow dry it out and put box braids and take it out for a crinkly look



Lilmama1011 I rarely use heat. I plait my hair to keep it from running wild. I'm normally a bunner when I'm not under a wig. I won't use heat on a regular until I'm at last full WL and that will only be once every two weeks.


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 4, 2012)

Brittster said:


> @Hairroots - oh do tell. What exactly did you use and how much of each ingredient. Also, what is your hair type and what is the exact process for this. Did it leave your hair greasy at all ? Was your new growth more soft well after your hair already dried?
> 
> Brittster
> _12 oz nonfat yogurt
> ...


----------



## Mznelly (Jun 4, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> shortdub78 I fell off last week b/c I was wearing a braidout pony and didn't feel like fighting my NG. I would say honestly try it consistently for one month to gauge if it works for you. I stated using it straight out of the tube and I see the difference. Plus, my dandruff is gone!



I've noticed that too! And I had REALLY bad dandruff that left scabs in my hair when I picked at it now I'm flake free


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 4, 2012)

@Mznelly Dandruff is caused by fungus so using MN and it going away makes sense. I just didn't think about it until after it happened. 

OK ladies, I'm bored and I want to play in my hair. Truth be told, I really want to texlax. The only thing that is stopping me is the fact that I use a lye relaxer and I think it might burn like hell since I spent the whole weekend on my hair including steaming and an Ayurvedic treatment.


----------



## Britt (Jun 4, 2012)

Hairroots said:


> Brittster said:
> 
> 
> > @Hairroots - oh do tell. What exactly did you use and how much of each ingredient. Also, what is your hair type and what is the exact process for this. Did it leave your hair greasy at all ? Was your new growth more soft well after your hair already dried?
> ...


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 4, 2012)

Brittster. Your welcome I use it in between my regular DCing. I switch up on those a lot. My last DCing was tresemme. I think I'll use Aphogee this week, then switch back to coconut cream until my stretch is over.


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 4, 2012)

Brittster how many weeks post relaxed are you now?


----------



## baddison (Jun 5, 2012)

afroette said:


> How do people manage roots for so long??



Like others have said....not touching your NG helps with stretching.  I stretch 4months at a time, for 3 relaxers a year.  Also, when I DO have to manipulate my NG during long stretches, I make sure to spray with my SCurl/Jojoba Oil concoction first.  Then the NG succumbs to my every whim...LOL!


----------



## baddison (Jun 5, 2012)

GoddessMaker said:


> When do you ladies start seeing new growth? I relaxed on the 15th of May and don't see any or maybe bc I'm texlaxed it will be a bit difficult to see. I'm having fun doing cowashes and pampering these tresses. Now I think I have a good reggie down,am able to tell when a product is working or not. I want one more product then I'm done. I will use up what I have and keep moving until I have used all stuff up.



I usually begin to see NG breaking through around 3 or 4 weeks after my relaxer.


----------



## Loving (Jun 5, 2012)

@GoddessMaker I see new growth at 3 weeks


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 5, 2012)

GoddessMaker
i see new growth around week 3 too. since you are texlaxed it might take a little while to notice the difference.


----------



## mochalocks (Jun 5, 2012)

GoddessMaker said:
			
		

> When do you ladies start seeing new growth?




I say around... Week 3 or 4.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ms. Tiki I want to play in my hair too....but now I know that I should flat iron my roots prior to relaxing and geez I have no desire at all to do that


----------



## afroette (Jun 7, 2012)

What kind Scurl do people use exactly? My roots are so dry right now!


----------



## baddison (Jun 7, 2012)

afroette said:


> What kind Scurl do people use exactly? My roots are so dry right now!



I usually pour some of this SCURL into my spray bottle (perhaps 4oz), and then I add about 1/2 oz of jojoba oil and shake it to mix.  I finger part and spray the mix directly onto my roots and my new growth.  The result is completely manageable, behaving, moist roots.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 7, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @Ms. Tiki I want to play in my hair too....but now I know that I should flat iron my roots prior to relaxing and geez I have no desire at all to do that



@Nix08 I think I might do a light flat iron before hand. My last texlax had too much texture in the back. This was with me switching to a lye relaxer, Bantu, which normally gets me bone straight if I do it the normal way.

I need to take a pic of my NG. My 8.5 weeks really looks like my 11 weeks.

@Nix08 and divachyk when are you ladies relaxing. After my treatment this weekend my NG is doing better.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 7, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> @Nix08 I think I might do a light flat iron before hand. My last texlax had too much texture in the back. This was with me switching to a lye relaxer, Bantu, which normally gets me bone straight if I do it the normal way.
> 
> I need to take a pic of my NG. My 8.5 weeks really looks like my 11 weeks.
> 
> @Nix08 and @divachyk when are you ladies relaxing. After my treatment this weekend my NG is doing better.


Ms. Tiki Right now I'm planning on week 12


----------



## irisak (Jun 7, 2012)

Oooh Oooh I need s buddy!!! I'm currently 2 days post and plan on stretching for at least 12 weeks. 16 if I can hold out or if I do another sew in.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> @Nix08 I think I might do a light flat iron before hand. My last texlax had too much texture in the back. This was with me switching to a lye relaxer, Bantu, which normally gets me bone straight if I do it the normal way.
> 
> I need to take a pic of my NG. My 8.5 weeks really looks like my 11 weeks.
> 
> @Nix08 and @divachyk when are you ladies relaxing. After my treatment this weekend my NG is doing better.


 


divachyk said:


> @Ms. Tiki Right now I'm planning on week 12


 
I'm thinking maybe 12 too...but I'm just going to go with the flow and bring out my sprush when I'm ready  My hair is doing very well... and I'm finding if I do down styles or buns with wisps of hair hanging in the front then the look of the ng doesn't bother me as much....PLUS I'm very lazy to flat iron my roots prior to the relaxer


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 7, 2012)

xu93texas, Raspberry

Hey ladies, just checking in.  I'm 8 weeks post today and half way there!!  So far so good; Starting on Saturday, im going to start shampooing my hair in sections again to avoid tangles.  I'm will clarify, protein reconstruct and moisture DC THEN apply MN, spray my NG with s-curl and massage.  Last, I will M&S my length and rebraid. 

What are your plans as we get deeper into our stretch?  

Have you changed your regimen at all lately?  

How is your newest protective style(s) working out?

Are your healthy eating, water intake and exercise games on point?


I've started two new things since my last check-in to my regimen, hopefully i'll continue to see growth and thickening.  I'm now applying MN directly to my scalp twice a week and I changed my hair vitamin from Phyto (can't afford them) to GNC Ultra Nourish-Hair ($20 for 60 days supply).  My water intake is great!  I never thought I would be addicted to drinking water, I go NO WHERE without my water.  I try to eat with a purpose now days and not just eating anything. Exercise...well, I'm working on it, lol.


----------



## baddison (Jun 7, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas, @Raspberry
> 
> Hey ladies, just checking in. I'm 8 weeks post today and half way there!! So far so good; Starting on Saturday, im going to start shampooing my hair in sections again to avoid tangles. I'm will clarify, protein reconstruct and moisture DC THEN apply MN, spray my NG with s-curl and massage. Last, I will M&S my length and rebraid.
> 
> ...


 

@xu93texas , @KiWiStyle, I am going to be 8weeks post tomorrow!!! Its truly great to have relaxer hair buddies!!

My regimen/lifestyle has not changed much at all.
 - Still washing hair weekly in 4 or 5 braids
 - weekly overnight hot oil treatment with Tropical Isle Strong Roots (JBCO with Red Pimento oil)
 - DC with every single wash
 - Overnight NUPUR henna the 2nd Friday night of each month
 - Protective styling daily. (buns/braids/twists...but hair is always pinned up)
 - I take Hairfinity religiously every single night before I go to sleep.
 - workout 5days per week @ 4:30am (its the only time I have available!)
 - drink water only (I dont drink juice or anything else all day/every day - just water!)

IF I think of anything else.....I'll be back


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 7, 2012)

baddison,

I didn't know you were our buddy!  Welcome to the group and from the looks of things I will definitely be paying close attention to your regimen.  You are doing fantastic!  Your hair looks very similar to mine when straightened, only your hair is a lot longer, lol.  Also, I want to do a henna application really, really soon to help thicken my strands and make them more resilient AND many a clear rinse.  I am going to get my henna from the website mentioned in the "Hair Care Rehab" book by Audrey Davis-Sivasothy.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jun 8, 2012)

I am currently 2yrs post ladies!!! Throwing in the towel on my natural hair journey. I have had fun with it but I am ready to really play with my APL length hair. I miss my rollersets and wraps!!! :-(  

I went to the BSS to stock up on rollers and poos oils and conditioners I used during my relaxed days. Can I please join and get a relaxed hair buddy? Ready to get my grow on!!! Hheeeyyyy everybody!!!


----------



## irisak (Jun 8, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> I am currently 2yrs post ladies!!! Throwing in the towel on my natural hair journey. I have had fun with it but I am ready to really play with my APL length hair. I miss my rollersets and wraps!!! :-(
> 
> I went to the BSS to stock up on rollers and poos oils and conditioners I used during my relaxed days. Can I please join and get a relaxed hair buddy? Ready to get my grow on!!! Hheeeyyyy everybody!!!



KaramelDiva1978 I'm 3 days post so we can be buddies if you'd like. My current reggie is pretty simple. I cowash daily with Aussie moist, then moisturize and seal 1x per day. I wet bun at night and baggie. I wash 1 time per week after pre pooing with coconut oil and aloe vera and dc with ors replenishing over night.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## Mznelly (Jun 9, 2012)

Quick thanks to mn I may need to end my stretch earlier than expected.... I just can't with all this NG!! I flatironed earlier and I couldn't get my root straight at all .... Twenty minutes later I look like a blowed out poodle geez. I'm going to wait a week then relaxed, who knows maybe by next week I'll have a change of heart


----------



## sckri23 (Jun 9, 2012)

Africa's best ultimate herbal oil is the best moisturizing oil I ever had in my hair and I finally looked at the ingredients yesterday: soybean oil, castor oil, olive oil, sweet almond oil, jojoba oil, sesame oil, carrot oil, walnut oil, safflower oil


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 9, 2012)

Putting out an APB for my original buddies!  Where are you ladies, xu93texas, Raspberry???

Not singling you out baddison, I just haven't heard from our other buddies.


----------



## Britt (Jun 9, 2012)

I know this topic is taboo- but I am convinced of scab hair. The past few years I thought I had texture changes but no - I really think its scab hair. About 7 yrs ago I got a touch up with a no lye relaxer and after that particular relaxer my new growth grew in much coarser. Consequently I went fr relaxing every 16 wks to every 8 and using a no lye. Fast forward - since last summer I started stretching bk to every 16 wks and my hair texture started to become less coarse in certain areas. I also notice if my relaxer is too strong and gets my hair bone straight the new growth coming in is coarse, kinky and dry. 
With that said - I got a touch up 7 wks ago and the relaxer got my hair way too straight and the hair growing in is a lot coarser in certain areas. After reading about scab hair I really do feel there's major truth to it. Constant relaxing does affect the scalp and hair texture overtime. I see this alone fr many naturals - about 1 yr or so after being natural their hair looks different fr around the first time they big chopped. And those I see with beautiful relaxed heads do not relax often and they will texlax - which will minimize relaxer damage to the scalp and strands. I am not bashing relaxing - bc I will prob be relaxing for a little while longer lol, but I need to be mindful of what relaxer goes on my scalp and it would help if the stylist could cut it with conditioner or oil.


----------



## sckri23 (Jun 9, 2012)

I still don't have a relaxed hair buddy idk how many weeks post I am but I lasted a while and relaxing next week anyone wanna be my buddy???


----------



## missbugg21 (Jun 9, 2012)

I need a buddy, too. Any takers?  

I'm 12 weeks post and will be relaxing next week on the 15th.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 9, 2012)

^^^^ The two of you can be buddies since you're both relaxing next week, right??


----------



## missbugg21 (Jun 9, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> ^^^^ The two of you can be buddies since you're both relaxing next week, right??



That's a good idea...

@sckri23 are you up for it??


----------



## sckri23 (Jun 10, 2012)

Yep I cant to see my growth!!  I'm a first time stretcher and I started late so idk how many weeks post I am. A guestimate (can't spell lol) would be 8 to 10 weeks. 

No breakage, nice soft roots im doin good... I feel I can go longer but I wanna know how long I stretched. Ima keep track this time around.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 10, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Putting out an APB for my original buddies! Where are you ladies, @xu93texas, @Raspberry???
> 
> Not singling you out @baddison, I just haven't heard from our other buddies.


 
KiWiStyle,

Hi, I'm still here. I've been MIA because I went back to work and got a lot of other things going on.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 10, 2012)

baddison said:


> @xu93texas , @KiWiStyle, I am going to be 8weeks post tomorrow!!! Its truly great to have relaxer hair buddies!!
> 
> My regimen/lifestyle has not changed much at all.
> - Still washing hair weekly in 4 or 5 braids
> ...


 
@baddison,
You're on it lady! Dang I need to be working out with you at 4:30am!
 It's been great having relaxer buddies.  I feel like I can stretch longer with each stretch b/c of my buddies.

I like your simple regimen. I've been wanting to try the Tropical Isles Strong Roots Pimento oil. Have you noticed a difference since using? Any side effects?

What do you wash/DC with?


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 10, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas, @Raspberry
> 
> Hey ladies, just checking in. I'm 8 weeks post today and half way there!! So far so good; Starting on Saturday, im going to start shampooing my hair in sections again to avoid tangles. I'm will clarify, protein reconstruct and moisture DC THEN apply MN, spray my NG with s-curl and massage. Last, I will M&S my length and rebraid.
> 
> ...


 

Your new regimen looks great. Honestly, I've been off my hair game this week since I went back to work. I fell off my diet/exercise regimen as well. I'm working on getting back on track with everything.  I need to revamp my regimen and I need to seriously hide my hair until I get adjusted to my new work schedule. I'll be getting beehive cornrows to wear under my wigs. This will keep my hands out of my head for a few weeks.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jun 10, 2012)

irisak said:


> @KaramelDiva1978 I'm 3 days post so we can be buddies if you'd like. My current reggie is pretty simple. I cowash daily with Aussie moist, then moisturize and seal 1x per day. I wet bun at night and baggie. I wash 1 time per week after pre pooing with coconut oil and aloe vera and dc with ors replenishing over night.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


 

Hi irisak!! 
That sounds great to me after my relaxer and trim my hair is kinda layered and I have a "ducktail" that's kinda grazing APL.  All of my pics are on my phone, but I will have to post them from the LHCF link on my Android.  I am so in love with being relaxed right now!!  

As for a regimen, I'm trying to remember the "tried and true" techniques I was doing before I cut my hair into a pixie do in the summer of 2009 and then started going natural in January 2010.  So it's been about 3 or 4 yrs since I had a regimen that accomplished hair growth and health.  

Since I am relaxed and color-treated I know that I need a firm addition of protein so I bought Aphogee Shampoo and 2 min reconstructor to do every other week.  I will do a deep conditioning treatment weekly and since I work out, I may co-wash and bun once or twice a week.  I want to keep it simple and not product overload.  

I used to have good results with CON shampoo and conditioner, but I can no longer find the original green label poo and I'm leary about the new stuff.

Well this is a mouth full , but nice to have a buddy!!!  Tell me how long you stretch your relaxers? And how long is your hair?  What's your ultimate hair length goal? What type of protein do you use?  Just the ORS replenishing conditioner?  Do you use the Aloe Vera juice or gel in your hair?

I have some Aloe Vera Juice in my refrige that I used to use in a deep conditioning concoction, I may have to revisit that or try it in a leave in when I roller set.  

Talk to you soon!


----------



## irisak (Jun 10, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> Hi irisak!!
> That sounds great to me after my relaxer and trim my hair is kinda layered and I have a "ducktail" that's kinda grazing APL.  All of my pics are on my phone, but I will have to post them from the LHCF link on my Android.  I am so in love with being relaxed right now!!
> 
> As for a regimen, I'm trying to remember the "tried and true" techniques I was doing before I cut my hair into a pixie do in the summer of 2009 and then started going natural in January 2010.  So it's been about 3 or 4 yrs since I had a regimen that accomplished hair growth and health.
> ...



Hi KaramelDiva1978! My hair has always had a natural ducktail too lol and it's also at apl. The rest of my strands are cbl and grazing apl. My ultimate length goal is mbl. I usually stretch ay least 12 weeks and either bun or use sewins for psing. I want to try a 12-16 week stretch this time. I use the ors for mild protein and if my hair begs for it I will aphogee 2 step after a wet strand test or if my hair stops accepting moisture. I use the aloe vera with the oils and just mix all in a bowl together and apply with an applicator brush.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## baddison (Jun 10, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Putting out an APB for my original buddies!  Where are you ladies, xu93texas, Raspberry???
> 
> Not singling you out baddison, I just haven't heard from our other buddies.




NO worries!!!  I'm always in this thread....stalking....LOL!!


----------



## baddison (Jun 10, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> @baddison,
> You're on it lady! Dang I need to be working out with you at 4:30am!
> It's been great having relaxer buddies.  I feel like I can stretch longer with each stretch b/c of my buddies.
> 
> ...



Yeah....I've learned the hard way that if the regimen is not SIMPLE, then chances are I wont stick with it.  Because of the monthly henna, I find that I hardly need any protein. So I alternate my wash and DC one week with KeraCare  Hydrating/Detangling shampoo and KeraCare Humecto Creme condish (thicker on in the tub.) ....and the other week I wash and DC with Mizani Moisturefusion Milk Bath, and Mizani Moisturefusion Silk Creme Conditioner.  These are both awesome product for my relaxed tresses.  

The Tropical Oil Strong roots is some great stuff.  Its castor oil on steroids with the pimento oil added.  My new growth is soft, strong, and plentiful.  Between Strong Roots and Hairfinity (vitamins)...I do believe I'll reach my BSL goal sooner rather than later!!


----------



## afroette (Jun 10, 2012)

So, I just relaxed yesterday and I am wondering how long I should stretch this time. I did 10 weeks this past time.  The longest I have gone was 3 months, with breakage, but I was not taking care of my hair then.


----------



## TeeSGee (Jun 11, 2012)

Today is wash day and i'm thinking of doing a hard protein treatment. I'm currently 8 wks post relaxer and my NG is popping, but i'll wait another 4 or 8 wks before my touch up.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jun 11, 2012)

Almost 3 Weeks post and doing fine. I'm thinking about buying some hard protein this weekend.


----------



## Loving (Jun 11, 2012)

4 weeks down, 6 weeks to go. Is it bad that I am looking forward to my T/U which is ALL of 6 weeks away?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 11, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> Yeah....I've learned the hard way that if the regimen is not SIMPLE, then chances are I wont stick with it.  Because of the monthly henna, I find that I hardly need any protein. So I alternate my wash and DC one week with KeraCare  Hydrating/Detangling shampoo and KeraCare Humecto Creme condish (thicker on in the tub.) ....and the other week I wash and DC with Mizani Moisturefusion Milk Bath, and Mizani Moisturefusion Silk Creme Conditioner.  These are both awesome product for my relaxed tresses.
> 
> The Tropical Oil Strong roots is some great stuff.  Its castor oil on steroids with the pimento oil added.  My new growth is soft, strong, and plentiful.  Between Strong Roots and Hairfinity (vitamins)...I do believe I'll reach my BSL goal sooner rather than later!!



baddison,
This Tropical Island Oil Strong Roots sound like THE BUSINESS!!  I'm going on Amazon to add it to my wish list.  Is it in beauty supply stores?


----------



## gabulldawg (Jun 11, 2012)

Loving said:


> 4 weeks down, 6 weeks to go. Is it bad that I am looking forward to my T/U which is ALL of 6 weeks away?



I'm always looking forward to my touchups.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 11, 2012)

Loving said:


> 4 weeks down, 6 weeks to go. Is it bad that I am looking forward to my T/U which is ALL of 6 weeks away?



i have daydreams about my touch up!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 11, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> Your new regimen looks great. Honestly, I've been off my hair game this week since I went back to work. I fell off my diet/exercise regimen as well. I'm working on getting back on track with everything.  I need to revamp my regimen and I need to seriously hide my hair until I get adjusted to my new work schedule. I'll be getting beehive cornrows to wear under my wigs. This will keep my hands out of my head for a few weeks.



xu93texas,
You can never go wrong with hiding your hair.  I've been going strong with my little single braid.  It gets boring but it works because I only comb/detangle on wash days.  Mid-week, I just take it down, apply MN mix, massage my scalp, M&S, finger comb back into place and braid.  Maybe you should try implementing one thing at a time.  I know for me, if I try adding too many things at one time, I get mentally exhausted.  I'm also simplifying my vitamin regimen: 

Multi - general health
Hair - the obvious
Iron - anemia
Biotin - lengthen my growth phase
Stress B-Complex - acne control from biotin / general health 

Im eliminating MSM Supplements because I'm adding a pinch of sulfur powder to my MN mix.  I'm also drinking a daily dose of my delicious strawberry protein shake which I add berries and ground flaxseed.  Hopefully, I can eventually replace my morning cup of coffee with this.  I can honestly say that my hair care regimen is almost solid.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 11, 2012)

Heading out for a relaxer right now


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 11, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> Heading out for a relaxer right now





Post pics!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Jun 11, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> baddison,
> This Tropical Island Oil Strong Roots sound like THE BUSINESS!!  I'm going on Amazon to add it to my wish list.  Is it in beauty supply stores?



I get It from OuterBeautySupply.com ! Great Vendor....you will never be disappointed. And after your initial purchase, all purchases thereafter enjoy an automatic 5% discount.....


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 11, 2012)

anybody doing any twistouts for the summer?  how do you maintain them at night?  how do you keep your ends from drying out?  i am going to try this style and i want it to work in my favor.  sometimes, i don't want to roller set my hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 11, 2012)

sunnieb said:
			
		

> Post pics!
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



I'm going to get a trim hopefully it don't look like I got a hair cut, scared.. but need it because my ends thin from the other lady I went to prior  put relaxer on my ends smh. My hair grew out to armpit length hopefully I don't end up shoulder again and have a set back


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 11, 2012)

0 days post relaxer


----------



## sckri23 (Jun 11, 2012)

Buyin my relaxer today. hopefully I can wait till saturday but this itchin and not scratchin thing is killin me


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 11, 2012)

I used mizani in case anyone was wondering for sensitive scalp, regular, it took pretty quickly also and will stick with it


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 12, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas,
> You can never go wrong with hiding your hair. I've been going strong with my little single braid. It gets boring but it works because I only comb/detangle on wash days. Mid-week, I just take it down, apply MN mix, massage my scalp, M&S, finger comb back into place and braid. *Maybe you should try implementing one thing at a time. I know for me, if I try adding too many things at one time, I get mentally exhausted. I'm also simplifying my vitamin regimen: *
> 
> Multi - general health
> ...


 
I like ground flaxseed as well. I use it in my green smoothies. Your regimen is solid. I'm sure you'll be full APL in no time.

The only new thing I've added to my regimen within the last 30 days is the MN. I do that every night when I moisturize and seal. I mentioned being off my game because I missed some regular scheduled wash/co-wash days. I'm revamping my co-wash/wash day schedule to coincide with my new work schedule. 

My reggie is pretty straight forward:
-pre-poo; wash/DC weekly; air dry
-pre-poo; co-wash mid-week; DC; air dry
-moisturize/seal nightly; apply MN mixture; plait hair into 4 plaits; tie up
-spray plaits every morning with Claudie's braid spray; put on wig only when I leave the house.
-daily vitamins (Nioxin, biotin, MSM, garlic) Nioxin is new to reggie
-drink lots of water
-eat plenty of veggies/fruits (I messed up last week, but I'm back on my game today)
-exercise (got off my game last week; will be back on it tomorrow)


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jun 12, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> 0 days post relaxer



So pretty!!! Love the rollerset and color!!


----------



## afroette (Jun 12, 2012)

Are braid outs considered protective? My ends would touch my neck!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jun 12, 2012)

irisak said:
			
		

> Hi KaramelDiva1978! My hair has always had a natural ducktail too lol and it's also at apl. The rest of my strands are cbl and grazing apl. My ultimate length goal is mbl. I usually stretch ay least 12 weeks and either bun or use sewins for psing. I want to try a 12-16 week stretch this time. I use the ors for mild protein and if my hair begs for it I will aphogee 2 step after a wet strand test or if my hair stops accepting moisture. I use the aloe vera with the oils and just mix all in a bowl together and apply with an applicator brush.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.



Hello irisak,
I want to stretch but I am sssooo SCARED! My newgrowth grow fists and fight back hard and rough at like 9 weeks....lol! Omg and its hurts to part! But since Ive been natural I may apply some of the conditioners I used to my newgrowth to soften it.

I may see where I am at 7 wks to see if I can push it. Starting to bun it after today Ive enjoyed my hair down but its time to protect it and wash out the remaining hair spray. I prepooed with Vatika oil yesterday....oooohhhhh Ive missed that stuff it is LUSH!!!

Do you use setting lotion? I need some for my daughter and I havent used it in years. I used to like Pantene's but I could tell they changed the formula because my hair hardened. 

Needless to say super excited abt shampooing my hair for the first time as a relaxed head!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 12, 2012)

afroette said:


> Are braid outs considered protective? My ends would touch my neck!



no, it's more of a low manipulation style.  protective is when your ends are tucked away and are actually being somewhat protected.  just because your ends might not touch your neck, they are still exposed.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 12, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> I like ground flaxseed as well. I use it in my green smoothies. Your regimen is solid. I'm sure you'll be full APL in no time.
> 
> The only new thing I've added to my regimen within the last 30 days is the MN. I do that every night when I moisturize and seal. I mentioned being off my game because I missed some regular scheduled wash/co-wash days. I'm revamping my co-wash/wash day schedule to coincide with my new work schedule.
> 
> ...



xu93texas,
New work schedules can be quite an adjustment...it'll all fall into place soon.  I love Nioxin!  I think it contributed to my clearer complexion and my hair and nails length and health.  I have to wait until the company releases the new formula so I can but it from Ulta, I use to order from Amazon but the cracks in the pills and the question about authenticity scared me away from them.  Right now I'm taking GNC Ultra Nourish-Hair.  I implemented these and the MN at the same time so unfortunately, I won't know how it's benefitting my hair.  I had been taking garlic for a while as well but when this bottle is gone I'm going to add black tea rinses to my regimen and continue to use my alter ego garlic mask to fight excessive shedding.  See I told you, my Reggie isn't solid yet. I think we're on the right track and if all goes well, I will be APL in August and you'll be SL! I'm still looking at December graduation...who knows.


----------



## Raspberry (Jun 12, 2012)

KiWiStyle xu93texas Sorry for neglecting y'all.. life has been kicking my butt lately but I'm back!   Hi baddison!

My hair is doing well, coming up on week 8, experimenting with air drying and co-washing again now that I'm concentrating on stretching. I still want to relax at week 12 but I'll stretch longer if it's no big deal and I still feel comfortable wearing my hair out. One thing I've discovered is that simple hand-smoothing in sections with a good moisturizer goes a long way to  elongate and calm my hair down when it's feeling poofy. My lazy routine nowadays is to wash every 4-5 days, set two large twists into bantu knots, work with that for the next few days by sleeping in a high bun at night and smoothing it down with my hands with a moisturizer in the morning. Gives me a wet n wavy look.. But yea, the tangles/shed hair at the end of the week have to be dealt with carefully, thus...

I've trying more products lately to see what provides the most slip for detangling. My wash day rotation is getting kind of ridiculous; for example, last night I washed with a mix of Simply U sulfate free shampoo and Paul Mitchell's Tea Tree oil condish, semi-DC'd with a combo of Healthy Hydration and Silk Elements Wheat Germ condish, and did a final rinse with PM The Detangler (was pretty impressed with the slip, easy to forget the old school stuff). I'm still a Claudie's stan.. loving her tea spritz, Isha cream, and rejuvenating temple balm. My twist-outs/knot-outs have been lovely.

I've been exercising more and eating better so that's a plus..

xu93texas I see you're taking growth aids, are you seeing results?

KiWiStyle Your morning protein shake sounds good. I find that I eat better during the day when I eat a filling breakfast so I may try breakfast shakes.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 12, 2012)

Raspberry,

Life can be crazy sometimes. I know I feel like my head has been  this week. 

I'll be 9 wks post on Thursday. I've seen an increase in ng since applying the MN. I've been using it since 5/19. I don't really know if the biotin or MSM really work that great. I've been taking them faithfully for a year. My hair has grown from an EL bob to grazing SL in 10 months (average growth). I'm trying different growth aids to help get me out of this awkward growth phase


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 12, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas,
> New work schedules can be quite an adjustment...it'll all fall into place soon. I love Nioxin! I think it contributed to my clearer complexion and my hair and nails length and health. I have to wait until the company releases the new formula so I can but it from Ulta, I use to order from Amazon but the cracks in the pills and the question about authenticity scared me away from them. Right now I'm taking GNC Ultra Nourish-Hair. I implemented these and the MN at the same time so unfortunately, I won't know how it's benefitting my hair. I had been taking garlic for a while as well but when this bottle is gone I'm going to add black tea rinses to my regimen and continue to use my alter ego garlic mask to fight excessive shedding. See I told you, my Reggie isn't solid yet. I think we're on the right track and if all goes well, I will be APL in August and you'll be SL! I'm still looking at December graduation...who knows.


 
Yes, I'll be moving over to the APL challenge come August. 

I'm sure you'll be APL in August. I was doing black tea rinses, but I stopped. I may do one next week.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 12, 2012)

TU scheduled for next week Ms. Tiki and Nix08.  I'll be 11 weeks post. I plan to trim about 2 inches. I chicken out every time but think I will man up this visit. I want a uniformed hemline and trimming gradually is not getting it. Going forward, I will shorten my stretch to 8 weeks. I reviewed my journal and weeks 9-12 are touch and go but overall they are associated with breakage, tangling and frustration. In hindsight, I am doing more harm than good. I don't have flawless stretching skills so touching up sooner is lesser of the evils (for me) IMO.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 12, 2012)

divachyk See ya'll thought I was crazy when I said 8 weeks. My new growth was out of control. I managed to tame mine and I was trying to make it until this weekend.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm trying Mizani Normal for my next texlax mixed with oil. Someone on another board was giving it away and I've wanted to try it again but didn't want to pay the $22


----------



## divachyk (Jun 12, 2012)

Ms. Tiki, no chile, we didn't think you were crazy. I get way too breakage beyond 8 weeks. My stretching skills suck.


----------



## sckri23 (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a quick question. What are you supposed to do to prep your ng for a touch up cause I can't find the thread right now?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 13, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @Ms. Tiki, no chile, we didn't think you were crazy. I get way too breakage beyond 8 weeks. My stretching skills suck.



divachyk I can understand that. I'm tired of the fight that is going on over here. We can still be buddies we will just be one week apart unless I get lazy this weekend and push it out to next weekend. LOL


----------



## Jewell (Jun 13, 2012)

Just had a virgin relaxer applied last wk, and I adore the results. Being natural was nice, but became too much of a chore for me. I'd been relaxed nearly 18 yrs before going natchal anyway, so I'm actually relieved to put SSKs, matts, reversion, and shrinkage behind . Mizani Butter Blends Mild (lye) has become my holy grail. Touch-up to be done Nov. 4 (5 month stretch will be my usual thing). I will TU myself or have my future SIL who is licensed and skilled do it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 13, 2012)

sckri23 said:


> I have a quick question. What are you supposed to do to prep your ng for a touch up cause I can't find the thread right now?



nothing really.  you can wash your hair 3-5 days to remove product buildup and a week before the touchup, do a light protein treatment.  in order to protect your previous relaxed ends, you can put some oil on them, to help reduce the chance of overprocessing.


----------



## baddison (Jun 13, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> @KiWiStyle @xu93texas Sorry for neglecting y'all.. life has been kicking my butt lately but I'm back! Hi @baddison!
> 
> My hair is doing well, coming up on week 8, experimenting with air drying and co-washing again now that I'm concentrating on stretching. I still want to relax at week 12 but I'll stretch longer if it's no big deal and I still feel comfortable wearing my hair out. One thing I've discovered is that simple hand-smoothing in sections with a good moisturizer goes a long way to elongate and calm my hair down when it's feeling poofy. My lazy routine nowadays is to wash every 4-5 days, set two large twists into bantu knots, work with that for the next few days by sleeping in a high bun at night and smoothing it down with my hands with a moisturizer in the morning. Gives me a wet n wavy look.. But yea, the tangles/shed hair at the end of the week have to be dealt with carefully, thus...
> 
> ...


 
Raspberry - your products sound delish!!!  And the exercising/eating better really does make a difference - you'll see.  Right now I'm taking Hairfinity vitamins as my growth aid.  I am quite pleased with the results.  I have put my self on a personal challenge of 1year with this growth aid, and I started in January 2012.  So....heres to hoping that by that same time next year, I'll be waist lenght or something...


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 13, 2012)

divachyk and Ms. Tiki I'm also done...I'm doing mine next week and I'm giddy  I know I keep stretching hoping for a length  shocker that never comes I'm thinking 10 weeks is about good for me (or less).


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 13, 2012)

Loving @ GoddessMaker

i am 6 weeks currently and everything seems to be going alright.  i tried a twistout the other day and it came out fine.  i may alternate between a twistout and roller set.  i have been detangling with my fingers first and then going behind it with a detangling comb.  this seems to work really well.

GoddessMaker what will you do to help with your stretch until Sept? i know i couldn't go that long unless my hair was braided up or something!

Loving what week/day do you plan on relaxing again?  i know you said you had 6 weeks left.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 13, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @divachyk and @Ms. Tiki I'm also done...I'm doing mine next week and I'm giddy  I know I keep stretching hoping for a length  shocker that never comes I'm thinking 10 weeks is about good for me (or less).



Nix08 and divachyk I'm noticing that my ends start tangling bad around week 8. I'm at the point of is stretching this long really worth it. I feel like I would've been right at WL if I would've stuck to my original 8 -10 week schedule. OK, peer pressure is a mother...plus, I'm feeling lazy and waiting on my new relaxer. I'm going to wait til next weekend. She's sending a normal so I guess I need to add more oil. I've only use the one for fine hair previously. What do you ladies think I should do with the Mizani BB normal? I want to keep with being texlaxed.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 13, 2012)

@Ms. Tiki I use Mizani BB normal. I find if I don't flat iron my hair before then I come out what I would call underprocessed (since I want to be straight) so if you add oil to it you'll very likely still come out texlaxed.

Yes I think if you have healthy hair and a healthy relaxer application process, then stretching isn't vital. I keep stretching though Every relaxer I have the conversation with someone about no longer stretching and sticking with 10 weeks.

ETA: I keep stretching to minimize the exposure to the chemicals.


----------



## Loving (Jun 13, 2012)

shortdub78 I am relaxing on July 20...can't wait!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 13, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> Nix08 and divachyk I'm noticing that my ends start tangling bad around week 8. I'm at the point of is stretching this long really worth it. I feel like I would've been right at WL if I would've stuck to my original 8 -10 week schedule. OK, peer pressure is a mother...plus, I'm feeling lazy and waiting on my new relaxer. I'm going to wait til next weekend. She's sending a normal so I guess I need to add more oil. I've only use the one for fine hair previously. What do you ladies think I should do with the Mizani BB normal? I want to keep with being texlaxed.



Ms. Tiki, while I agree stretching has done a number on me, I can't say that I would be at WL by now. I thought stretching was healthy but in fact it is unhealthy for my hair and my personality. I have tangle prone hair and it worsens by the minute beyond 8 weeks. Breakage defeats my spirit and I then get frustrated and do something dumb from continuing to comb although I see breakage or combing improperly because I am frustrated and rocking a screw it, it is breaking anyway attitude. So yeah, it is best that I stay around 8 weeks. I tend to be drama free at 8 weeks and below.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 13, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @Ms. Tiki, while I agree stretching has done a number on me, I can't say that I would be at WL by now. I thought stretching was healthy but in fact it is unhealthy for my hair and my personality. I have tangle prone hair and it worsens by the minute beyond 8 weeks. Breakage defeats my spirit and I then get frustrated and do something dumb from continuing to comb although I see breakage or combing improperly because I am frustrated and rocking a screw it, it is breaking anyway attitude. So yeah, it is best that I stay around 8 weeks. I tend to be drama free at 8 weeks and below.



divachyk You totally sound like me. I do get frustrated and for a brief moment I say screw it and comb through rough as hell. I told ya'll my hair was ready for a touch up at 5 weeks. That MN got me. I think 8 weeks is my min. Around then is when things really got rough. However, before the board I would've texlaxed at 5 weeks when my hair started acting a fool. I said closer to WL b/c I'm 1.5" away. I might be a tad closer after my texlax and flat iron. However, I really feel like stretching with the tangling slowed me up. You know I went through that brief period of breakage. I'm thankful that the little lopsided issue looks 100% better.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 13, 2012)

Loving

i am editing my post - i am 8 weeks, not 7 weeks! 

this time has totally slipped by me! my plan was to relax some time in July, but i may just do it by the 4th.

i am 8 weeks today!  i just counted!   i don't know if i am will be able to stretch with you until the 20th next month.   but i got my sprays that are helping to keep my new growth moisturized. i may not use heat for the rest of this month.  i will flat iron my roots right before my touch up to make it easier.


----------



## Raspberry (Jun 13, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> @Raspberry,
> 
> Life can be crazy sometimes. I know I feel like my head has been  this week.
> 
> I'll be 9 wks post on Thursday. I've seen an increase in ng since applying the MN. I've been using it since 5/19. I don't really know if the biotin or MSM really work that great. I've been taking them faithfully for a year. My hair has grown from an EL bob to grazing SL in 10 months (average growth). I'm trying different growth aids to help get me out of this awkward growth phase



xu93texas From EL to SL in 10 months is pretty major IMO, especially since you can do so much more style-wise with your hair at that length. Were you primarily in weaves and wigs during the grow-out phase? Seems like a lot of people have a hard time reaching SL because they get impatient with the grow-out process and abuse their hair to keep a certain style.

My new growth seems about average now, always seems to pop out of nowhere around week 7 - my natural hair has incredible shrinkage so maybe that's why I never feel like my hair is growing at week 4.



baddison said:


> @Raspberry - your products sound delish!!!  And the exercising/eating better really does make a difference - you'll see.  Right now I'm taking Hairfinity vitamins as my growth aid.  I am quite pleased with the results.  I have put my self on a personal challenge of 1year with this growth aid, and I started in January 2012.  So....heres to hoping that by that same time next year, I'll be waist lenght or something...



baddison Hairfinity you say? looks intriguing.. Hair Trigger Elixer does too. I'm soo trying to stay away from those products, my wallet is yelling at me . Hey, WL by January 2013 doesn't sound far-fetched at all. I keep telling myself that growth is no big deal and it'll happen if I keep my manipulation down and avoid ripping all my hair out trying to detangle.. I'll feel good once I graduate to the purple rollers at the salon, I'm still on the grey ones lol.


----------



## Raspberry (Jun 13, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> anybody doing any twistouts for the summer?  how do you maintain them at night?  how do you keep your ends from drying out?  i am going to try this style and i want it to work in my favor.  sometimes, i don't want to roller set my hair.



shortdub78 I do 2-3 large twists and bantu knot them at night, secured with a bobby pin at the base. Depending on what you set/moisturize with, your take-down results should look like silky beach waves.

Further into a stretch I braid the roots of the twists to stretch out the new growth some.

I seal the ends with Claudie's Hairline/Temple balm. It's a light pomade with tons of different oils and essential oils in it. Leaves my ends silky and moisturized in the morning, best results I've ever had from sealing. Castor oil works well too, gotta be sparing though, that stuff builds up quick.


----------



## sckri23 (Jun 13, 2012)

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> nothing really.  you can wash your hair 3-5 days to remove product buildup and a week before the touchup, do a light protein treatment.  in order to protect your previous relaxed ends, you can put some oil on them, to help reduce the chance of overprocessing.



Thanks I wasn't sure so I didnt touch my hair all week. I based today, trying to part through the ng was hard so I massaged diluted grease into my roots. Im relaxing tomorrow morning its gonna be my new avi


----------



## sckri23 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll take pics of my results but idt I will be buying this anymore




The container of relaxer is really small. I used little dabs with my sprush and its almost gone

Also there isnt any dc, good thing I had some africa's best dc left from my last relaxer kit

I will tell you if it came out soft but the lack of products is really buggin me


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 14, 2012)

sckri23 said:


> I'll take pics of my results but idt I will be buying this anymore
> 
> View attachment 154459
> 
> ...



i hope it turned out well for you!


----------



## sckri23 (Jun 14, 2012)

Its nice and straight. I added africa's best herbal oil and I only left it on 5 mins after I finished but I never had under processing problems. Im just waiting to see softness and shine


----------



## Raspberry (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm goin to Target to get some S-Curl ret. now. cause of yall..


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 14, 2012)

Raspberry - I have a BIG bottle of S-curl in my cabinet ret nah cause of LHCF!


----------



## gabulldawg (Jun 14, 2012)

Ladies, I feel like I shed an awful lot.  I'm worried that it's affecting my thickness. I have no idea how to stop the shedding, though!!! That's why I'm wondering if I need to apply a heavy duty protein like Aphogee or something???  Whenever I touch my hair I pull away strands. Usually when I comb I pull away strands. Strands are all over the sink.


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 14, 2012)

missbugg21 I just read your message on my photo, I am 13 weeks post I have 11 weeks to go. Join me on this thread, we can support each other. I'm stretching for thickness. How many weeks are you going to stretch?


----------



## sckri23 (Jun 15, 2012)

It was so dry but so so straight I like the results not love I wish it was softer oh well


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 15, 2012)

gabulldawg said:
			
		

> Ladies, I feel like I shed an awful lot.  I'm worried that it's affecting my thickness. I have no idea how to stop the shedding, though!!! That's why I'm wondering if I need to apply a heavy duty protein like Aphogee or something???  Whenever I touch my hair I pull away strands. Usually when I comb I pull away strands. Strands are all over the sink.



Have tried garlic shampoo ? Suppose to be good for shedding


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 15, 2012)

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Its was so dry but so so straight I like the results not love I wish it was softer oh well



Maybe you need a better deep conditioner because it should of been soft


----------



## sckri23 (Jun 15, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> Maybe you need a better deep conditioner because it should of been soft



It didnt come with one


----------



## missbugg21 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hairroots said:


> @missbugg21 I just read your message on my photo, I am 13 weeks post I have 11 weeks to go. Join me on this thread, we can support each other. I'm stretching for thickness. How many weeks are you going to stretch?



Hairroots I made it 13 weeks.  I was experiencing a lot of excessive shedding and some breakage once I got past 10 weeks.  I kept it in a bun for the last couple of weeks to make it through.  I relaxed a few days ago with ORS Olive Oil...

Back to (almost) 1 week post.


----------



## irisak (Jun 15, 2012)

I just did an aphogee two step followed by a moisturizing dc and now I'm experimenting with a pony roller set. My hair really seems to like the aphogee treatment and this is the second time it made my hair silkier instead of hard. I think I will add this treatment to my reggie and use it at around 1 week post.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 15, 2012)

sckri23 said:
			
		

> It didnt come with one



Your always suppose to deep condition after a relaxer, it can be drying and the deep conditioner is a life saver! Just got mines done Monday and my hair was soooo soft even the hair dresser said so


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 15, 2012)

missbugg21 said:


> Hairroots I made it 13 weeks.  I was experiencing a lot of excessive shedding and some breakage once I got past 10 weeks.  I kept it in a bun for the last couple of weeks to make it through.  I relaxed a few days ago with ORS Olive Oil...
> 
> Back to (almost) 1 week post.



missbugg21. Your hair turned out nice and silky. I'll be 14 weeks post tomorrow. My new growth is doing pretty good. I keep it moistuized. My ends are starting to give me trouble. They're dry. I'm doing a coconut oil pre-poo overnight and DCing in the morning. Hopefully that will help my ends with moisture.


----------



## irisak (Jun 15, 2012)

Here's my hair at 9 days post. I'm so excited about my retention I was at cbl in December!

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## irisak (Jun 15, 2012)

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 15, 2012)

I was supposed to texlax tonight but I just got home. I'm tired. Anywho, I'm running tomorrow morning so relaxing tomorrow night is sketchy. It may end up happening Sun. IdK all I know is my head is suddenly itching like hell. Perfect!


----------



## Mznelly (Jun 16, 2012)

Hyperventilates I did my corrective relaxer I was literally on pins an needles. I prayed to the sacred hairs to pleaseeee don't make my hair fall out. She used designer essential regular strength and she very gentle with my hair. I did make her use the Aphogee reconstructor before neutralizing. my hair is silky smooth, lightweight, it has a lot of body and shine. 

I will never do that again.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 16, 2012)

Nix08 and divachyk My scalp is really itching. Any suggestion to keep it from burning? I didn't CO wash it today after my run like I normally would b/c I didn't trust myself not to scratch my scalp while I was doing it.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm convinced the itchies pre relaxer is mental so as long as you're not scratching you'll be good  I normally don't, but  you could base your scalp.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't know but it's some serious itching going on over here. Yeah, I was going to base it regardless b/c it's lye


----------



## sckri23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Posting this so I can keep track (2 days post) lol


----------



## divachyk (Jun 17, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> @Nix08 and @divachyk My scalp is really itching. Any suggestion to keep it from burning? I didn't CO wash it today after my run like I normally would b/c I didn't trust myself not to scratch my scalp while I was doing it.


@Ms. Tiki, I base my scalp every time before I TU. The stylist bases me again when I get to the salon. I have a sensitive scalp and would burn something serious if I didn't base. Other than basing it, I'm unsure what else could be done. When is your TU schedule for?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello Ladies,
I have been toying with the idea that my natural hair texture is not nearly as kinky as I remember...it's been a long, long time since I've seen it.  My fav low-manipulation style is a 2-strand twist out.  I'm having a problem with my styling products. Just about anything works on freshly relaxed hair but I'm stretching for the first time in my life and I am now at the beginning of week 11. I'm not getting enough slip on my natural hair with what I'm using--PM styling foam. Any suggestions for styling products to try would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 17, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @Ms. Tiki, I base my scalp every time before I TU. The stylist bases me again when I get to the salon. I have a sensitive scalp and would burn something serious if I didn't base. Other than basing it, I'm unsure what else could be done. When is your TU schedule for?



divachyk I was going to do it yesterday but I didn't have time. So, I'm going to do it one day this week or this weekend at the latest. What day are you scheduled for this week?


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 17, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I have been toying with the idea that my natural hair texture is not nearly as kinky as I remember...it's been a long, long time since I've seen it.  My fav low-manipulation style is a 2-strand twist out.  I'm having a problem with my styling products. Just about anything works on freshly relaxed hair but I'm stretching for the first time in my life and I am now at the beginning of week 11. I'm not getting enough slip on my natural hair with what I'm using--PM styling foam. Any suggestions for styling products to try would be greatly appreciated.[/QUOT
> Cattypus1 I'm at 14 weeks post as of yesterday. Going for 24 weeks. My longest stretch ever. My goal is thickness. As far as products I'm using a lot of EO's and leave in conditioners before my braidouts. How are you wearing your hair?


----------



## divachyk (Jun 17, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> @divachyk I was going to do it yesterday but I didn't have time. So, I'm going to do it one day this week or this weekend at the latest. What day are you scheduled for this week?


Ms. Tiki, mine is Tuesday. Good luck with your TU!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 17, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @Ms. Tiki, mine is Tuesday. Good luck with your TU!



divachyk Thanks! I bought something to base my scalp with yesterday. It has shea in it also. I decide to use a scalp protector instead of just straight petroleum. I'm think mine will be around Tue or Wed. My plan is to CO wash, Aphogee 2 min, and DC tomorrow after I run. Then do a light blow dry. I hoping I have enough energy b/c it would be nice to go to class on Thur with a fresh do


----------



## Mznelly (Jun 17, 2012)

More pics of my TU thnx to mn my edges are filling in.... The last pic was my last TU on 4/14


----------



## mamaore (Jun 17, 2012)

nice hair Mznelly. ms tiki ITA that itchies before TU can be pyschological (sp). It happens to me as well.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 17, 2012)

i am 2 days post today, so i will need some new buddies!


----------



## sckri23 (Jun 18, 2012)

Im 3 days post... Does anyone get ruff roots or prickly feeling roots after a TU or certain relaxers. I rub my oils in with my finger and all my roots feel like the im rubbing the metal clasp on headbands. I tried moisurizing and it didnt work so I greased my roots tonight. Idk whats going on its not visable but I can feel it


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 18, 2012)

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Im 3 days post... Does anyone get ruff roots or prickly feeling roots after a TU or certain relaxers. I rub my oils in with my finger and all my roots feel like the im rubbing the metal clasp on headbands. I tried moisurizing and it didnt work so I greased my roots tonight. Idk whats going on its not visable but I can feel it



Nope, mines always feel soft . Sounds like a porosity problem tho


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 18, 2012)

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Im 3 days post... Does anyone get ruff roots or prickly feeling roots after a TU or certain relaxers. I rub my oils in with my finger and all my roots feel like the im rubbing the metal clasp on headbands. I tried moisurizing and it didnt work so I greased my roots tonight. Idk whats going on its not visable but I can feel it



Because it doesn't sound like you hair is accepting any moisture so either your pores are too open or too closed


----------



## irisak (Jun 18, 2012)

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Im 3 days post... Does anyone get ruff roots or prickly feeling roots after a TU or certain relaxers. I rub my oils in with my finger and all my roots feel like the im rubbing the metal clasp on headbands. I tried moisurizing and it didnt work so I greased my roots tonight. Idk whats going on its not visable but I can feel it



Have you dcd yet? If not I'm sure that's the problem.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 18, 2012)

Mznelly looking good. What's MN?
sckri23, sounds like you're under processed.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 18, 2012)

sckri23 said:


> Im 3 days post... Does anyone get ruff roots or prickly feeling roots after a TU or certain relaxers. I rub my oils in with my finger and all my roots feel like the im rubbing the metal clasp on headbands. I tried moisurizing and it didnt work so I greased my roots tonight. Idk whats going on its not visable but I can feel it



sounds like you are under processed like others have mentioned.  you can wait six weeks to do a corrective or just moisturize the heck out of that area.  you need to use your moisturizer first before you use your oils.

we can be buddies since we relaxed around the same time.  i am 3 days post today.
i use liquid moisturizers to hydrate my hair.  and i use jojoba oil to seal with.  i moisturize and seal at least twice a day.  i spray my roots first and then the ends of my hair.  i take a pea size amount of oil and apply it throughout my hair concentrating on my ends first.

using the liquid moisturizers have really helped with taming my new growth as well!  my relaxer schedule is 8-10 weeks.  i am not a long stretcher.  i want to avoid breakage as much as possible.

i wash my hair 2 a week.  i shampoo with Suave Almond and Shea Butter and then i do a second wash with CON Argan Oil shampoo.  i use the suave first because i use cones.  it acts like a gentle clarifier to me since it has sulfates in it.

i dc with Keracare Dry and Itchy conditioner and Suave Almond and Shea conditioner.  i mix a few drops of castile soap in my conditioner for more hydration. 

i roller set and flat iron the roots when my new growth starts to come in.  i bun throughout until the next wash day.

i use Spin Pins and Good Day hair pins to bun with.  i wear a satin scarf at night.

i dust my end frequently.  i snip 1/8 an inch all of the time.  this way i don't have to do a big trim anymore.


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey ladies, its been a while since I updated you guys.  I am 4 weeks and 3 days post, and all is going great.  I finally tried coconut oil and I Lurve it!
Last night I washed with Elasta QP Crème Shamp, did a light protein with Sally’s generic Joico K-Pac, followed with Hair One Argan and DC with Organics Hair Mayo and moisturized with this Hemp Oil Conditioner that was on sale at Sally’s and sealed with Coconut Oil and did a braid out, my hair looks and smells so good.  If it keeps going this good I may make it to 10 weeks


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 18, 2012)

^^^i may have to try that Hair One Argan Oil!


----------



## levette (Jun 18, 2012)

I want a hair buddy.  I am 3 weeks post.  I want to make it to at least 12 weeks.  The last relaxer I only made it to 10 weeks.  I am sporting high buns with a bang to help get ends back in shape.  I got a trim with my last relaxer on May 30th.


----------



## Angelinhell (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay, I'm back in , 4 weeks post on Friday. I'm currently in senegalese twists. I'll see how long my hair will last with this mizani bb sensitive scalp.


----------



## Mznelly (Jun 18, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> Mznelly looking good. What's MN?
> sckri23, sounds like you're under processed.



Mn: miconazole nitrate aka Monistat I'm  in the three month challenge


----------



## Loving (Jun 18, 2012)

5 weeks down, 5 weeks to go.


----------



## growbaby (Jun 18, 2012)

levette said:
			
		

> I want a hair buddy.  I am 3 weeks post.  I want to make it to at least 12 weeks.  The last relaxer I only made it to 10 weeks.  I am sporting high buns with a bang to help get ends back in shape.  I got a trim with my last relaxer on May 30th.



Meeee I'm also 3 weeks post. Relaxed at 11weeks post last go around instead of the normal 14. I wear buns n twist outs for the summer, also in the no heat summer 2012 challenge  last dusting was after my relaxer May 29th


----------



## irisak (Jun 18, 2012)

So after enjoying my hair for awhile I pit in another install. Now my hair feels safe again lol

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 18, 2012)

I usually just twist it wet and let it air-dry. Usually, I go to bed damp and take down the twists in the morning. I pull them apart and let it go however it decides to go...its a good thing that doesn't bother me because its fairly unruly and does what it wants most of the time in spite of me  When I get a good set and it's soft, I can go about 5 days with nothing more than some argon oil and finger combing.  At night I use a nylon scrunchie and bend over at the waist and pull it into what I call the flower on top of my head--not tight enough to leave a mark, put on a satin bonnet and go to bed.  My hair is a little better than APL but not close enough to BSL. I want to regain some thickness too.  I don't think I can go au natural but I'm going to stretch as far as I can.  14 weeks is a long time, how are you holding out?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 18, 2012)

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Im 3 days post... Does anyone get ruff roots or prickly feeling roots after a TU or certain relaxers. I rub my oils in with my finger and all my roots feel like the im rubbing the metal clasp on headbands. I tried moisurizing and it didnt work so I greased my roots tonight. Idk whats going on its not visable but I can feel it



I love PM Tea Tree right after my neutralizing shampoo. It totally takes care of the itches. It's the only time I use it.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 19, 2012)

divachyk and Nix08 My plans tonight didn't go as plan but I'm still trying to texlax tomorrow. That means I'm going to have a ton of shed hair coming out during the rinse process. This should be interesting.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 19, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> divachyk and Nix08 My plans tonight didn't go as plan but I'm still trying to texlax tomorrow. That means I'm going to have a ton of shed hair coming out during the rinse process. This should be interesting.



good luck today!


----------



## Raspberry (Jun 19, 2012)

xu93texas KiWiStyle How's the stretch going ladies?

I realized I calculated wrong, I'm actually in week 10 now, not week 9. 

My stretch is going well, I'm got the big hair lions mane look going on but I love the fullness.

S-curl is working out, been using it to moisturize and detangle my dry hair before setting at night. Right now I'm all about twist-outs/braid-outs, they're good for taming big poofy hair. I'm waiting for the detangling Denman comb and Tangle Tamer tool I ordered to come in the mail before I co-wash again.. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 19, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> @divachyk and @Nix08 My plans tonight didn't go as plan but I'm still trying to texlax tomorrow. That means I'm going to have a ton of shed hair coming out during the rinse process. This should be interesting.


 
Ok ladies Ms. Tiki and divachyk so you're both relaxing tonight I haven't been posting but I did my TU on friday night so we can all still be buddies Here's wishing you both a burn free TU


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 19, 2012)

I love all of the Hair One's!



shortdub78 said:


> ^^^i may have to try that Hair One Argan Oil!


----------



## Loving (Jun 19, 2012)

Nix08....I know you didn't TU and didn't give us a snapshot of your beautiful hair! We want pics!


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 19, 2012)

@Loving..my new avatar is my current length....I have to get my dd who's 4 to take my pics for me (so it's a bit challenging), because my DARLING HUSBAND is SO OVER this hair journey thing 2 years in


----------



## Loving (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow...look at that retention!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 19, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle How's the stretch going ladies?
> 
> I realized I calculated wrong, I'm actually in week 10 now, not week 9.
> 
> ...



Raspberry, xu93texas, baddison

Yes, we will be 10 weeks post at the end of this week!!  Six more weeks to go, RIGHT?  My stretch is going well, I too noticed last night after applying my MN mix that I have the lion's head, LOL!!  I love it too!  Sometimes I look at my hair and say, there is no way I will be full APL by December but then I remember the shrinkage this late in stretching and my hope is restored.  My NG is crazy thick and dense. I'm suppose to do a length check over in the APL challenge at the end of this  month but I don't wanna :-(.  This means i'll have to pay my stylist to flat iron my hair only to put it back into a bun or braid OR flat iron it myself...I suck at flat ironing which is why I don't do it.  

Are we doing anything different in the final stretch?? 

The only thing I plan to do differently is alternate my two protective styles.   I've been doing my single braid exclusively for quite a while now and now I have to beef up my MN game for the next four weeks.  I could only apply my mix twice a week with my braid but now i'm going back to the bun to give me easy access to my scalp and apply daily without the extra manipulation of braid ing.  The last two weeks prior to relaxing, i'll stop my topical growth aids.

ETA: I also did a black tea rinse yesterday to eliminate excessive shedding. I don't know if the reason i'm noticing more shedding now because it's shedding more or because of the protective styling and i'm seeing the daily shed hairs all at once.  I know it's not the MN because I noticed it prior to using it.  At any rate, it's not alarming but I still want to nip it in the bud.


----------



## baddison (Jun 19, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> @xu93texas @KiWiStyle How's the stretch going ladies?
> 
> I realized I calculated wrong, I'm actually in week 10 now, not week 9.
> 
> ...


 
@Raspberry @xu93texas @KiWiStyle : My Relaxed buddies....holla back!!

Yes, we should all be 10 weeks post at the close of this weekend. *sigh*....sometimes I wonder why in the world I do this. Then it hits me: To achieve thicker, "healthier", relaxed tresses, dummy!! LOL!!

Right now the "juice" is the only thing keeping me sane. I spray my S-Curl/Jojoba Oil mixture directly on my roots, before I even attempt to come near my head with any type of styling utensil. I finger part, and spritz.....finger part, and spritz....until all sections have been watered. I use my wide-toothed shower comb to groom, and I only visit my roots ONCE per day. So after I've spritz, and then hit the roots once with the shower comb....THAT'S IT! NO revisiting them roots at all!! I baggy 3-4 times per week, and the moisture helps with retention. Most times in the morning, I only apply my Dabur Vatika Coconut oil to the hair to seal in all that moisture. Then I bun.....boring, boring ol' bun.

But I saw some nice braidouts and twistouts in this thread that I think Imma try. Just wondering if I should be concerned with tangled ends at the close of the day. I wanna be MBL so bad...but I realize I gotta get to BSL first....

EDIT: SHOOT!!!  Just looked at my calendar, and I wont be able to relax until Sunday, August 19th!!!erplexed WTH!!!!  That's an additional 2 weeks after my buddies...boohoo.  Guess week 18 is my mark...*sigh*


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 19, 2012)

baddison said:


> @Raspberry @xu93texas @KiWiStyle : My Relaxed buddies....holla back!!
> 
> Yes, we should all be 10 weeks post at the close of this weekend. *sigh*....sometimes I wonder why in the world I do this. Then it hits me: To achieve thicker, "healthier", relaxed tresses, dummy!! LOL!!
> 
> ...



Really?  Yeah, I can't see either of us stretching that long.  Sixteen weeks will be my longest stretch ever, i'm still ironing out the wrinkles.  Maybe it won't be that bad for you.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 19, 2012)

baddison said:


> @Raspberry @xu93texas @KiWiStyle : My Relaxed buddies....holla back!!
> 
> Yes, we should all be 10 weeks post at the close of this weekend. *sigh*....sometimes I wonder why in the world I do this. Then it hits me: To achieve thicker, "healthier", relaxed tresses, dummy!! LOL!!
> 
> ...


 
Hi lady, 
Yes, I'll be 10 weeks post on Thursday. I may stretch longer than planned. I plan on relaxing in December and I may want to relax towards the end of December, right before Christmas. If I do that, then I need to stretch *this* relaxer a little longer. I would think this would be the one to stretch since it's the summer and I'm using moisture spritz on my ng on a daily basis to help tame it. 

Chile, you longing for MBL. I just joined the APL challenge. Goal date 02/2013


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 19, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Raspberry, @xu93texas, @baddison
> 
> Yes, we will be 10 weeks post at the end of this week!! Six more weeks to go, RIGHT? My stretch is going well, I too noticed last night after applying my MN mix that I have the lion's head, LOL!! I love it too! Sometimes I look at my hair and say, there is no way I will be full APL by December but then I remember the shrinkage this late in stretching and my hope is restored. My NG is crazy thick and dense. I'm suppose to do a length check over in the APL challenge at the end of this month but I don't wanna :-(. This means i'll have to pay my stylist to flat iron my hair only to put it back into a bun or braid OR flat iron it myself...I suck at flat ironing which is why I don't do it.
> 
> ...


 
Finally hitting double digits this week.  This will a long stretch, but not my longest.  I've stretched 19 weeks before.  I want to relax on 8/9.  Do you think you can hang one more week?  If not, I definitely understand.  This MN is sure making my ng come in thick.  I want to relax on 12/13 (that will be an 18 wk stretch from 8/9.  I think we can all still be relaxer buddies if we are within one week of relaxing from each other. I think we all are relaxing in December again, right??

I need to do a black tea rinse as well.  I'm still rocking my wigs, but I'm looking for another protective style to get me through the next 7 weeks that will look professional.  I think I'm going to do a bantu-knot set tomorrow and rock that the rest of this week.  I need to take a break from wearing wigs.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 19, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> @xu93texas @KiWiStyle How's the stretch going ladies?
> 
> I realized I calculated wrong, I'm actually in week 10 now, not week 9.
> 
> ...


 
Hi lady, the stretch is going well.  I would love to see pics of your "lions mane".  When are you relaxing again?  

I'm using Shescentit Moisture Mist on my ng.  I'm really enjoying my new products from Claudie's, Darcy Botanicals, and Shescentit.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 19, 2012)

I become a hair snob after a relaxer and a trim/cut. I don't want to do nothing to it -- don't want to try new techniques, don't want to use new products and I don't want to do anything that will make it freak out. I become so protective over these little strands. 

The stylist was sniffing my hair today saying it smelled like coconut.  I acted as though I didn't know what she was talking about. Truthfully, I didn't. I have so many prods with fragrance that it's no telling what she was smelling.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 19, 2012)

^^^i see your avi lady!  very nice and thick!  it is growing so well!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 19, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> Finally hitting double digits this week.  This will a long stretch, but not my longest.  I've stretched 19 weeks before.  I want to relax on 8/9.  Do you think you can hang one more week?  If not, I definitely understand.  This MN is sure making my ng come in thick.  I want to relax on 12/13 (that will be an 18 wk stretch from 8/9.  I think we can all still be relaxer buddies if we are within one week of relaxing from each other. I think we all are relaxing in December again, right??
> 
> I need to do a black tea rinse as well.  I'm still rocking my wigs, but I'm looking for another protective style to get me through the next 7 weeks that will look professional.  I think I'm going to do a bantu-knot set tomorrow and rock that the rest of this week.  I need to take a break from wearing wigs.



xu93texas,
Going another week?  Lol, I don't think so.  Like you, this MN has my NG insanely thick and dense.  At this point, 16 weeks is a stretch that I'm determined to make.  I'm still relaxing the 1st week in December so we're good there.  

Bantu knot set?  I want to see pictures because I've been hearing a lot about these lately.  Did I read correctly, you joined the APL challenge?!!  Are you doing the length check on June 30th in the MN thread? I don't want to but I fill obligated to.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 20, 2012)

KiWiStyle,

Yep, I finally joined the APL challenge this past weekend.  I'm claiming SL, not full SL.  
 I made an appointment for Saturday to get a rinse, protein treatment and flat iron (using a heat pass).  I'll post pics of bantu knot next week.  I washed/DC last night and did the bantu knot.  My grays are coming in real strong (thanks to MN)!! So I opted to wear my curly half wig today instead.  I'm wearing my half wig for the rest of the week until my appt. on Saturday.  
I feel you about not wanting to go another week.  I'm going to try and make 17 weeks. We'll see.


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 20, 2012)

Loving - You got a buddy? Im 5 weeks tomorrow and going 10 weeks.. hopefully..



Loving said:


> 5 weeks down, 5 weeks to go.


----------



## Loving (Jun 20, 2012)

KhandiB No I don't...

Will you be my buddy?  I am 5 weeks and 4 days post and I am going for 10 weeks as well. TU day is July 21..can you tell that I am anxiously waiting on TU day?


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 20, 2012)

Loving - Yep lets be buddies, and I will relax the same day..



Loving said:


> KhandiB No I don't...
> 
> Will you be my buddy?  I am 5 weeks and 4 days post and I am going for 10 weeks as well. TU day is July 21..can you tell that I am anxiously waiting on TU day?


----------



## afroette (Jun 20, 2012)

Anyone want to be my buddy?? I'm 1 week 4 days post and will relax again at 10 weeks probably.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 20, 2012)

afroette said:
			
		

> Anyone want to be my buddy?? I'm 1 week 4 days post and will relax again at 10 weeks probably.



I'm 1 week 2 days


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 20, 2012)

afroette said:
			
		

> Anyone want to be my buddy?? I'm 1 week 4 days post and will relax again at 10 weeks probably.



Going to relax At 10 weeks


----------



## afroette (Jun 20, 2012)

Lilmama1011, hey there buddy! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 20, 2012)

afroette said:
			
		

> Lilmama1011, hey there buddy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Hey, sorry so late I was out


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 21, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle,
> 
> Yep, I finally joined the APL challenge this past weekend.  I'm claiming SL, not full SL.
> I made an appointment for Saturday to get a rinse, protein treatment and flat iron (using a heat pass).  I'll post pics of bantu knot next week.  I washed/DC last night and did the bantu knot.  My grays are coming in real strong (thanks to MN)!! So I opted to wear my curly half wig today instead.  I'm wearing my half wig for the rest of the week until my appt. on Saturday.
> I feel you about not wanting to go another week.  I'm going to try and make 17 weeks. We'll see.



xu93texas,
I love the strong faith!  I can't wait to see how your appointment goes, MN is the truth!  Talk about graying hair, I'm going to do a cassia application after I relax in August.  I prefer it over the henna because I don't do colors...although the cassia colors gray hair to a wheat color.  

My relaxer day is August 2nd, 16 weeks post exactly!


----------



## baddison (Jun 21, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> @KiWiStyle,
> 
> Yep, I finally joined the APL challenge this past weekend. I'm claiming SL, not full SL.
> I made an appointment for Saturday to get a rinse, protein treatment and flat iron (using a heat pass). I'll post pics of bantu knot next week. I washed/DC last night and did the bantu knot. My grays are coming in real strong (thanks to MN)!! So I opted to wear my curly half wig today instead. I'm wearing my half wig for the rest of the week until my appt. on Saturday.
> I feel you about not wanting to go another week. I'm going to try and make 17 weeks. We'll see.


 
xu93texas....girl you can make it. I will be there with you.  Not relaxing until August 19th.  So we'll cheer each other on during our final days!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 21, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> xu93texas....girl you can make it. I will be there with you.  Not relaxing until August 19th.  So we'll cheer each other on during our final days!!



And I'll be here cheering you both on!!


----------



## Loving (Jun 21, 2012)

KhandiB


----------



## Britt (Jun 21, 2012)

I am trying to hold out another 7 weeks - making it 16 weeks till I relax again. We shall see... dealing with all the different textures on my head is a challenge.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jun 21, 2012)

I really want to stretch my next relaxer but since my relaxer and my regimen is so new Im not sure. I am still trying to find my staple products for relaxed hair since my CON poo and condish has changed. I still have products for my hair when it was natural. Is it just a matter of keep ng soft and manageable? How are you managing if you have relaxed and color treated hair? I rotate between protein and moisture to stay balanced because I want to keep breakage at bay.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 21, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I really want to stretch my next relaxer but since my relaxer and my regimen is so new Im not sure. I am still trying to find my staple products for relaxed hair since my CON poo and condish has changed. I still have products for my hair when it was natural. Is it just a matter of keep ng soft and manageable? How are you managing if you have relaxed and color treated hair? I rotate between protein and moisture to stay balanced because I want to keep breakage at bay.



i am relaxed and color treated.  the CON Argan Oil shampoo is like the old CON, but nothing is like the conditioner anymore.  you should try Keracare's conditioner.  i am protein sensitive, but i do still use Aphogee 2 min.  now all i do is keep it in for two minute and quickly rinse it out.

Keracare's leave-in conditioner (orginal) hydrating shampoo and 1st lather, and the humecto conditioner would work well for you.

a lot of us our using liquid or thin moisturizers to moisturize new growth and down the length.  
i use Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Mist.  i spray it directly on my roots/new growth and down the length.  it drys right away, so my hair isn't damp and sticky.  some folks use Scurl.  i like Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier for a moisturizing spray too.  i water mine down to make it spray better out the pump.  i use a light oil to seal.  like jojoba oil.

i don't really use anything i used when i was natural.  those products were just too thick and coated my hair.  nothing was light or penetrating enough.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 21, 2012)

i am going for 8-10 weeks again.  i am not going to stretch beyond that.  it just doesn't make sense for me.  going  too long would cause too much stress and breakage.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jun 21, 2012)

shortdub78 thank u for replying! Ive been scrolling through the threads and just decided to look into Keracare. It seems to be real popular. Scurl has always worked well for me and my daughter's hair whether natural or relaxed. 

I am going to see where I can get Keracare from in my area. Will let you know how it works for me. Thanks again!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 21, 2012)

afroette said:
			
		

> Lilmama1011, hey there buddy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF















I know my parts are visible and I should of separated them more but I focus on them looking fresh and less about the parts sorry lol. And that's the second day of wearing them


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 21, 2012)

And my pics always come out sideways on this iPad sorry again


----------



## Raspberry (Jun 22, 2012)

KiWiStyle 

I don't know about 16 weeks.. I feel like 12 will be enough for me. I'm getting better at detangling nowadays so maybe I could try.. just that by week 10 that creamy crack starts calllinnn... 

How do you like black tea rinses? I have been using Claudie's tea spritz and love how light and moisturizing it is, gives a lot of luster too. It seems to strengthen my hair when used regularly.

I have yet to flat iron my hair since I've started relaxing again. In fact I never flat ironed while natural either so I haven't used a flat iron in 7+ years.. I have a Jibere root iron but I never want to take the time to experiment with it... maybe it would help me stretch more.

baddison Yeeesssss to the juice . This heat and humidity has been great for S-curl and my hair. My NG has been soft and moisturized. The only thing I noticed is that I have to balance out regular S-curl usage with some protein or my ends start to get weak.  

Braidouts and twistouts can cause tangled ends, especially if you're like me and will work the same style for a few days without redoing it, but I counter this by finger detangling with a creamy leave-in (when Im' not feeling lazy ).


----------



## Raspberry (Jun 22, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> Hi lady, the stretch is going well.  I would love to see pics of your "lions mane".  When are you relaxing again?
> 
> I'm using Shescentit Moisture Mist on my ng.  I'm really enjoying my new products from Claudie's, Darcy Botanicals, and Shescentit.




xu93texas Yes, I have been slacking on the pics . I'm so bad at picture taking in general, my Facebook albums are dismal lol. I need to get it together though, I'm having some of the best hair of my life.

What do you have from Claudie's? I'm loving her products.. the only thing she could do better on is the scents. That's why I'm curious about Shescentit.. I need some smell good hair stuff.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 22, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas,
> I love the strong faith! I can't wait to see how your appointment goes, MN is the truth! Talk about graying hair, I'm going to do a cassia application after I relax in August. I prefer it over the henna because I don't do colors...although the cassia colors gray hair to a wheat color.
> 
> My relaxer day is August 2nd, 16 weeks post exactly!


 
KiWiStyle,
I hope I'm satisfied with my hair tomorrow.  I really haven't been feeling my own hair at all this stretch.  It's one of the reasons why I want to stretch longer.  It doesn't feel as thick as it used to. IDK, maybe I'm overthinking things.erplexed

I haven't done much research on cassia.  Let me know how it goes once you do it.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 22, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> @xu93texas Yes, I have been slacking on the pics . I'm so bad at picture taking in general, my Facebook albums are dismal lol. I need to get it together though, I'm having some of the best hair of my life.
> 
> What do you have from Claudie's? I'm loving her products.. the only thing she could do better on is the scents. That's why I'm curious about Shescentit.. I need some smell good hair stuff.


 
I'm glad you're enjoying your hair. 

I have Claudie's braid spray and Balancing Ends Insurance.   So far so good.   Shescentit products smell good.  I like both product lines.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 22, 2012)

baddison said:


> @xu93texas....girl you can make it. I will be there with you. Not relaxing until August 19th. So we'll cheer each other on during our final days!!


 
baddison, KiWiStyle,

Thanks for the encouragement and support. You ladies rock!!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 22, 2012)

divachyk and Nix08 I going to go ahead and braid my hair up for a couple of weeks. With my running schedule I can't seem to fit a relaxer in without running the risk of burning the mess out of my scalp. I'm going to braid it up tomorrow. Will be back with pics in the braid thread I created when I finish


----------



## afroette (Jun 22, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:


> View attachment 155677
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your hair is so nice!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 23, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> i am going for 8-10 weeks again.  i am not going to stretch beyond that.  it just doesn't make sense for me.  going  too long would cause too much stress and breakage.


shortdub78 what shampoo do you use? I struggle with protein (as you know) and sulfate shampoos. My hair tangles badly on sulfate shampoo days. I'm not against sulfates if I can find the perfect shampoo. I ask you because you're protein sensitive like me.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 23, 2012)

divachyk said:


> shortdub78 what shampoo do you use? I struggle with protein (as you know) and sulfate shampoos. My hair tangles badly on sulfate shampoo days. I'm not against sulfates if I can find the perfect shampoo. I ask you because you're protein sensitive like me.



CON Argan Oil Shampoo
Keracare Hydrating Shampoo and 1st lather

all three are sulfate free and and provide some type of slip.  i do use Suave Almond and Shea Butter, but i follow with the CON, or i use the CON twice.  i haven't had to clarify in awhile since i lather twice and i focus on my scalp only.  i don't even touch the length of my hair anymore.

i hope this helps.  i am still on a quest for a good dc.  i use Keracare anti itchy.  i don't have a itchy dry scalp or anything, but this conditioner doesn't have any protein in it and it is a dc.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry it has taken me so long to get back...I just undo the twists and let it do what it do. I pull it apart with my fingers and let it fly.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 23, 2012)

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> CON Argan Oil Shampoo
> Keracare Hydrating Shampoo and 1st lather
> 
> all three are sulfate free and and provide some type of slip.  i do use Suave Almond and Shea Butter, but i follow with the CON, or i use the CON twice.  i haven't had to clarify in awhile since i lather twice and i focus on my scalp only.  i don't even touch the length of my hair anymore.
> ...



shortdub78 I use CON Argan also. My DCners vary but I like AOWC and Kenra Moisturizing. I rotate shampoos but plan to stick with CON going forward. What clarifier are you using? I use Kenra clarifying.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 23, 2012)

divachyk said:


> shortdub78 I use CON Argan also. My DCners vary but I like AOWC and Kenra Moisturizing. I rotate shampoos but plan to stick with CON going forward. What clarifier are you using? I use Kenra clarifying.



i like Mizani Butter Blends Chelating shampoo and Keracare 1st lather.

how does the AOWC smell?  i think i used it before and it smelled like funky dandelions!   the smell was so strong, my ex-husband told me to throw it away!  but it felt really nice and conditioned well.  i used it about 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 23, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> shortdub78 I use CON Argan also. My DCners vary but I like AOWC and Kenra Moisturizing. I rotate shampoos but plan to stick with CON going forward. What clarifier are you using? I use Kenra clarifying.



divachyk,
 How do you like the Kenra Clarify Shampoo?  I just bought it yesterday and plan to clarify today. I had been using the Frederic Fakkai brand but it was way to drying.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 23, 2012)

KiWiStyle,

My appointment went OK. My hair feels so good and it looks like I just got a relaxer.  I'm excited to see if I can get another 1 inch or so in the next 7 weeks.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 23, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle,
> 
> My appointment went OK. My hair feels so good and it looks like I just got a relaxer.  I'm excited to see if I can get another 1 inch or so in the next 7 weeks.



xu93texas,

GURL!!  Your hair looks AMAZING!! You're SL already!  You make me want to get my hair blow dried and flat ironed, WOW!  Keep doing what you're doing and you will get 1" and then some!


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 23, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas,
> 
> GURL!! Your hair looks AMAZING!! You're SL already! You make me want to get my hair blow dried and flat ironed, WOW! Keep doing what you're doing and you will get 1" and then some!


 
Thanks chica!  Yes, I think you should go and treat yourself to a salon visit.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 23, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> i like Mizani Butter Blends Chelating shampoo and Keracare 1st lather.
> 
> how does the AOWC smell?  i think i used it before and it smelled like funky dandelions!   the smell was so strong, my ex-husband told me to throw it away!  but it felt really nice and conditioned well.  i used it about 4 or 5 years ago.


shortdub78, mmm I don't know how to explain it. It's not funky to me. I can put it on dry hair and it will soak right on in. I have even applied some and gone to work and no one has commented. Dh will let me know if it smells and he hasn't said anything so I take it smells ok. It works great.



KiWiStyle said:


> divachyk,
> How do you like the Kenra Clarify Shampoo?  I just bought it yesterday and plan to clarify today. I had been using the Frederic Fakkai brand but it was way to drying.



KiWiStyle, I like it. I use it 1x and then follow with a moisturizing shampoo. Using it 2x is a bit stripping. I haven't been using it for long. I'm still on the hunt for that perfect clarifier. Sulfates tangle my hair. Kenra doesn't seem to do this but I'm extra cautious when using it. I will be trying some natural clarifiers to see if my hair prefers those.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 23, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> Thanks chica!  Yes, I think you should go and treat yourself to a salon visit.



xu93texas,

Nah, I think I'll put my new BaByliss Pro flat iron to good use and try it myself for the June 30th challengers length checks.  It'll be back in my protective style the very next day so I'll just save myself the money.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 23, 2012)

KiWiStyle, I like it. I use it 1x and then follow with a moisturizing shampoo. Using it 2x is a bit stripping. I haven't been using it for long. I'm still on the hunt for that perfect clarifier. Sulfates tangle my hair. Kenra doesn't seem to do this but I'm extra cautious when using it. I will be trying some natural clarifiers to see if my hair prefers those.[/QUOTE]

Thanks.  I'll follow it up with my moisturizing shampoo.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 23, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas,
> 
> Nah, I think I'll put my new BaByliss Pro flat iron to good use and try it myself for the June 30th challengers length checks. It'll be back in my protective style the very next day so I'll just save myself the money.


 
I hear ya about saving the money. 

 I'm going to use that photo for all of my 6/30 length checks.  No more heat until the end of next month.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 23, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> I hear ya about saving the money.
> 
> I'm going to use that photo for all of my 6/30 length checks.  No more heat until the end of next month.



xu93texas,
I figured you would, good idea!


----------



## baddison (Jun 23, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> @KiWiStyle,
> 
> My appointment went OK. My hair feels so good and it looks like I just got a relaxer.  I'm excited to see if I can get another 1 inch or so in the next 7 weeks.



Very nice!! Looks good!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hairroots said:


> Cattypus1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ladies,
> ...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 25, 2012)

Raspberry said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle
> 
> I don't know about 16 weeks.. I feel like 12 will be enough for me. I'm getting better at detangling nowadays so maybe I could try.. just that by week 10 that creamy crack starts calllinnn...
> 
> ...



Raspberry,
I think you should do what works for you.  I always recommend increasing your stretch time over time as you get better acquainted with your NG and the different textures.  Our other buddy xu93texas is stretching to 18 or 19 weeks this time and I know I can't do that, especially with all these growth aids.  After week 12, I play it by ear but 16 weeks post is my goal.

As for the black tea rinse.  I just brew a pot of black tea (I don't let it brew too long), if I'm low on time, I put ice cubes in too cool the temp to room temperature.  After I shampoo, I pour/spritz my scalp/hair and gently massage through and rinse.  I then apply my DC.  Easy Breezy!


----------



## Angelinhell (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok, I have yet to find a happy medium with my relaxer. I am now noticing that no lye is terrible for my scalp, but I like the straightness. Lye is awesome on my hair and scalp, but not on the straightness factor. What am I gonna do?:'(


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 25, 2012)

divachyk said:


> shortdub78, mmm I don't know how to explain it. It's not funky to me. I can put it on dry hair and it will soak right on in. I have even applied some and gone to work and no one has commented. Dh will let me know if it smells and he hasn't said anything so I take it smells ok. It works great.



divachyk

maybe i should try it again?  is it good for the winter time?


----------



## divachyk (Jun 25, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> @divachyk
> 
> maybe i should try it again?  is it good for the winter time?


I think it can be used year round shortdub78. I always keep a bottle on hand.


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 26, 2012)

Buddies - Can any of you give me an idea of how to do an oil rinse?  I have tried it before, but I dont think I got the technique right.  TIA!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 26, 2012)

KhandiB said:


> Buddies - Can any of you give me an idea of how to do an oil rinse?  I have tried it before, but I dont think I got the technique right.  TIA!



well, i light mist my hair with distilled water.  i apply the oil to my hair and scalp.  i put on a plastic cap of an hour or so.  my hair is very moist and damp when i take the cap off.  i get in the shower and rinse.  i do this before i shampoo.  most people do it after they shampoo and before the deep condition.

i do it to help give more slip and to prevent stripping from shampooing.  plus it is like deep conditioning on dry hair for me.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 26, 2012)

I oil rinse whenever I cowash...I wet my hair apply one 'lather' of conditioner rinse then squeeze out the excess water and apply a couple pumps of oil then the second 'lather' of conditioner on top of that while I do 'shower duties' then rinse it all out...I've been doing it for a few months now and absolutely love it

KhandiB


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks shortdub78 and Nix08 - What Oils do you use, right now I have pure coconut oil and Grapeseed oil , which one do you think would work better?  Thanks Again!


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't really get along with coconut oil so I don't have a recommendation there
I make a blend personally (because I'm a glutton) but the grapeseed would be good  In my blend I use:
WGO, Olive, Hemp, Flax, Vitamin E, Lemongrass, rosemary, avocado, grapeseed, sunflower -- basically whatever oil I have in the house


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 26, 2012)

I have Olive and Hot 6 Oil .. I have some rosemary oil, its just so strong!!



Nix08 said:


> I don't really get along with coconut oil so I don't have a recommendation there
> I make a blend personally (because I'm a glutton) but the grapeseed would be good  In my blend I use:
> WGO, Olive, Hemp, Flax, Vitamin E, Lemongrass, rosemary, avocado, grapeseed, sunflower -- basically whatever oil I have in the house


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 26, 2012)

KhandiB said:


> I have Olive and Hot 6 Oil .. I have some rosemary oil, its just so strong!!


Yes, I just use a little bit of the rosemary oil...I'm a little heavier with the lemon grass because I use it for the smell 

I don't know hot 6 oil but I would use the olive and grapeseed with a couple drops of rosemary for extra stimulation  Just don't overdue it when you apply -- you don't want your hair to 'feel' oily.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 26, 2012)

i use avocado oil.  coconut oil if i have some on deck.  but avocado works best.


----------



## Stillsaddity (Jun 26, 2012)

What's the difference between an oil rinse and a hot oil treatment? Is one better than the other?


----------



## Raspberry (Jun 26, 2012)

@KiWiStyle @xu93texas @@baddison 

You guys are troopers with all that stretching. I've been seeing more broken hairs.. maybe like 10 per day (is that a lot?) when I set my hair at night, and was seriously considering relaxing this week but I'm gonna have to wait until next week Thursday or Friday so I can get relaxed on a day off. I refuse to go to the salon on Saturdays .

I would probably stretch longer if I was more protective style minded - keeping my hair braided up under a wig or a weave. Or if I could master a style like a single french braid. The good side is that my hair is looking good right now... I'll miss the thickness post-TU.

xu93texas Your hair looks really good! Nothing like a wash-n-set to make you feel brand new.


----------



## baddison (Jun 26, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> @KiWiStyle @xu93texas @@baddison
> 
> You guys are troopers with all that stretching. I've been seeing more broken hairs.. maybe like 10 per day (is that a lot?) when I set my hair at night, and was seriously considering relaxing this week but I'm gonna have to wait until next week Thursday or Friday so I can get relaxed on a day off. I refuse to go to the salon on Saturdays .
> 
> ...


 
Raspberry The trick to my stretches is to not touch my new growth for days at a time.  LOL!!  As I get deeper and deeper into my 17/18 week stretches, I visit my new growth less and less.  I wash and DC every weekend.  I am sure to take my time and detangle, while losing the least amout of hairs possible.  Once I've detangled my ng with my shower comb (sometimes I use the rake comb).....THAT'S IT!!  I style daily just manipulating (moisturizing/sealing) only my relaxed hair and relaxed ends.  About the middle of the week, I finger part and spritz my ng with my SCurl/Jojoba oil mixture.  And then.....its the weekend again.  So, I keep shedding at bay, and I lose very minimal hair when stretching for long periods of time.


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 26, 2012)

I have never made it past 8 weeks, I have been trying to get to 10 weeks but have failed miserably, lol.



Raspberry said:


> @KiWiStyle @xu93texas @@baddison
> 
> You guys are troopers with all that stretching. I've been seeing more broken hairs.. maybe like 10 per day (is that a lot?) when I set my hair at night, and was seriously considering relaxing this week but I'm gonna have to wait until next week Thursday or Friday so I can get relaxed on a day off. I refuse to go to the salon on Saturdays .
> 
> ...


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 26, 2012)

Stillsaddity said:


> What's the difference between an oil rinse and a hot oil treatment? Is one better than the other?


 
Stillsaddity a HOT is when you apply oils and you either warm the oils before hand or use a heating cap with the oils in your hair.  An oil rinse can be done a few different ways.. I use it when I cowash and what I do is add oil to my wet hair (not a lot) then apply conditoner and let that sit for a few minutes as I shower up then rinse it all out.  Some use oil as their final rinse too.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 26, 2012)

Raspberry,

I feel you on the Saturday salon appointments.  I don't do Friday, Saturday or Sunday appointments.  I have little patience.  

I think the key to stretching is protein/moisture balance, product selection and technique. If you are manipulating your hair daily with dry roots or weak strands, your hair will break for sure.  I pretty much do exactly what baddison does in her weekly regimen deep in my stretch.  Aside from that, stretching isn't for everyone.  I'm by no means a long term stretcher, I can't see myself going beyond 16 weeks, which by the way, I have yet to achieve.  The most I've done was 14 weeks.  The results after that stretch was fantastic and motivation enough for me to at least make it to 14 weeks post.  BUT at any time I feel my stretch is doing more harm than good, I won't hesitate to relax.  A setback isn't worth breakage and shedding just for the sake of achieving stretching longevity.  

Do what works for your hair.  If you really want to stretch longer and just not sure how to proceed without the breakage, we can assess your reggie and help guide you through.  We'll support you either way.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 26, 2012)

xu93texas,

I don't know if it's all in my head or what but my shedding has decreased since I put the organic garlic extract in my MN mix and take two capsules daily (2 days so far).  I plan to add it to my alter ego garlic mask scalp treatment (kick it up a notch), and do a black tea rinse.  My hair is already fine, i can't have fine AND thin hair.  The real test is on Saturday wash day so I'll keep you posted.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jun 26, 2012)

Relaxing Tonight!!


----------



## Raspberry (Jun 26, 2012)

KhandiB said:


> I have never made it past 8 weeks, I have been trying to get to 10 weeks but have failed miserably, lol.



KhandiB lol.. hey, do what works for you. If your hair is thriving at 8 weeks no need to suffer for no reason.

I'm relaxing next Thursday just a day shy of week 12 and I'm cool with that... it's still 6 days longer than my last stretch so that's progress  I've never set a goal longer than 12 weeks anyways.



baddison said:


> @Raspberry The trick to my stretches is to not touch my new growth for days at a time.  LOL!!  As I get deeper and deeper into my 17/18 week stretches, I visit my new growth less and less.  I wash and DC every weekend.  I am sure to take my time and detangle, while losing the least amout of hairs possible.  Once I've detangled my ng with my shower comb (sometimes I use the rake comb).....THAT'S IT!!  I style daily just manipulating (moisturizing/sealing) only my relaxed hair and relaxed ends.  About the middle of the week, I finger part and spritz my ng with my SCurl/Jojoba oil mixture.  And then.....its the weekend again.  So, I keep shedding at bay, and I lose very minimal hair when stretching for long periods of time.



baddison Your technique seems simple and makes total sense , I'll keep this in mind for the next stretch. 

KiWiStyle You bring up a good point about manipulation and dry hair. While I always put product on my hair before handling it, I don't usually saturate it with product unless I've just washed it. I guess I'm subconsciously avoiding a greasy look but NG especially sucks up moisture like nothing else so I need to start being more heavy handed.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 26, 2012)

Raspberry said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle You bring up a good point about manipulation and dry hair. While I always put product on my hair before handling it, I don't usually saturate it with product unless I've just washed it. I guess I'm subconsciously avoiding a greasy look but NG especially sucks up moisture like nothing else so I need to start being more heavy handed.



12 weeks post is still very good .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 26, 2012)

Raspberry,
Thanks for the compliment! Girl, do you when it comes to relaxing. My hair is doing OK. Since I wear wigs every day, I don't bother my hair at all. I do M&S every night and apply my growth aids. Every morning I apply a moisturizing spray and seal with oil before putting on wig cap and wig. BTW, can we pleeeeeeeezzzzeee see a pic this time after relaxing??

KiWiStyle,
Good for you! Let me know how wash day turns out. I'll be doing a black tea rinse this weekend for sure.

baddison,
My weekly regimen is similar to yours. Almost 11 weeks post, 7 more to go.


----------



## Stillsaddity (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm at 12 weeks and 3 days of my very first stretch and I believe I will only go to 13 weeks this time but next time I plan to aim for 16 weeks. I just started rollersetting my hair about two weeks ago and I've been maintaining my curls by pin curling at night. It took a few weeks to figure out a style I could wear once my ng got too unruly. I tried twist outs and braid outs but I didn't like the curls as much as I like the rollerset. I'm new to this healthy hair thing so any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Stillsaddity said:
			
		

> I'm at 12 weeks and 3 days of my very first stretch and I believe I will only go to 13 weeks this time but next time I plan to aim for 16 weeks. I just started rollersetting my hair about two weeks ago and I've been maintaining my curls by pin curling at night. It took a few weeks to figure out a style I could wear once my ng got too unruly. I tried twist outs and braid outs but I didn't like the curls as much as I like the rollerset. I'm new to this healthy hair thing so any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!



I don't really have any advice except keep it clean and well conditioned but we are almost at the same place post-relax (12 weeks tomorrow). This is my longest stretch EVER!  I usually do twist-outs but I've been struggling with my products and my ends. I just saw something on Utube about covering my ends with Vaseline to cut down on over processing.  The other thing I'm considering is texlaxing instead of a bone-straight relaxer.  I just switched from a no-lye to lye...didn't even know how to tell difference until now, thank you, ladies!  I'm on my HHS...I'm looking forward to great ends. I'm APL at my shortest layers and almost BSL at my longest. Right now I'm in cornrows and I am thinking of going to 16 weeks this time...how about it?


----------



## Cheekychica (Jun 26, 2012)

I have an appt booked for a virgin relaxer early next week.


----------



## Stillsaddity (Jun 26, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> I don't really have any advice except keep it clean and well conditioned but we are almost at the same place post-relax (12 weeks tomorrow). This is my longest stretch EVER!  I usually do twist-outs but I've been struggling with my products and my ends. I just saw something on Utube about covering my ends with Vaseline to cut down on over processing.  The other thing I'm considering is texlaxing instead of a bone-straight relaxer.  I just switched from a no-lye to lye...didn't even know how to tell difference until now, thank you, ladies!  I'm on my HHS...I'm looking forward to great ends. I'm APL at my shortest layers and almost BSL at my longest. Right now I'm in cornrows and I am thinking of going to 16 weeks this time...how about it?



I really wish I could make it to the 16 weeks this time but I think I may have detected a little breakage in the center when I was doing my rollerset a couple days ago. I can't be sure if it was already there are not. My hair hardly ever breaks so idk what's going on. I've been trying to make sure I keep it moisturized, is there something I'm doing wrong??


----------



## Carmelella (Jun 27, 2012)

I relaxed yesterday after a 17 month stint/stunt on the natural side.  My hair flourished, I learned a lot, but manageability wasn't there.  

Going for a 20 week stretch. Hair out for 12 weeks while I work on my moisture game and then weave for 8 weeks.


----------



## baddison (Jun 27, 2012)

Cheekychica said:


> I have an appt booked for a virgin relaxer early next week.


 

WOOT!!  WOOT!!!  Welcome to the DDAAARRRKKKKKK SIDE....LOL!!! 

Kidding!!  Be sure to come back and show us pics!!


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 27, 2012)

So I washed and DC'd last night , and I just put my hair in a pony braided it and twisted it around its self, and lookie what I got, a cute lil bun, that doesnt look thin  ..dont mind the wolf hairs please


----------



## Loving (Jun 27, 2012)

^^^ I may just try that! Looking great!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 27, 2012)

KhandiB said:
			
		

> So I washed and DC'd last night , and I just put my hair in a pony braided it and twisted it around its self, and lookie what I got, a cute lil bun, that doesnt look thin  ..dont mind the wolf hairs please



Very pretty bun.  You know all of us have wolf hairs at some point, I embrace mine.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 27, 2012)

I really would like to find a way to smooth my hair without using a brush or maybe get a softer one.. Im excited Im going to co-wash for the next few days .. I remember when I tried cowashing before I had decent results.. 

Then this weekend I am going to attempt an airdried rollerset…I hope it works


----------



## divachyk (Jun 27, 2012)

KhandiB said:
			
		

> I really would like to find a way to smooth my hair without using a brush or maybe get a softer one.. Im excited Im going to co-wash for the next few days .. I remember when I tried cowashing before I had decent results..
> 
> Then this weekend I am going to attempt an airdried rollerset…I hope it works



KhandiB, I gently rake a fine tooth comb iacross my hair for smoothing. For nape/edges, I use a soft bristled toothbrush.


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 27, 2012)

divachyk - that is a good Idea, I am going to try that.  Thank you!



divachyk said:


> KhandiB, I gently rake a fine tooth comb iacross my hair for smoothing. For nape/edges, I use a soft bristled toothbrush.


----------



## baddison (Jun 27, 2012)

KhandiB said:


> So I washed and DC'd last night , and I just put my hair in a pony braided it and twisted it around its self, and lookie what I got, a cute lil bun, that doesnt look thin  ..dont mind the wolf hairs please


 
Wow! that looks great KhandiB !!


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 27, 2012)

baddison - Thank you!!



baddison said:


> Wow! that looks great KhandiB !!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 27, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> KhandiB, I gently rake a fine tooth comb iacross my hair for smoothing. For nape/edges, I use a soft bristled toothbrush.



Yep, what ^^ she said.  This is exactly what I do.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Stillsaddity said:
			
		

> I really wish I could make it to the 16 weeks this time but I think I may have detected a little breakage in the center when I was doing my rollerset a couple days ago. I can't be sure if it was already there are not. My hair hardly ever breaks so idk what's going on. I've been trying to make sure I keep it moisturized, is there something I'm doing wrong??



Are you sure it's breakage and not shedding?  Are you adding protein also. I was getting some breakage and started adding protein into the mix which I had never done before...stopped the breakage in its tracks.  Good luck, keep me posted on your progress.


----------



## sckri23 (Jun 27, 2012)

1 week and 5 days.. Im keepin track with the site

Also the ruffness smoothed out and im feeling some ng so I think I was a little underprocessed oh well


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 27, 2012)

Two weeks 2 days


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 27, 2012)

Anybody can recommend a video how to pin curls up into a pony tail I can't seem to find none one you tube, they are only pinning up one side or they are pin curling. I'm talking bout having a roller set and pinning in to a curly ponytail, it seems simple but no for me everywhere I put it the pin shows or gives an odd shape. Thanks on advance ladies


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 28, 2012)

Nix08
so i am trying this air drying this, but in conjunction with blow drying on cool.  i posted this in another thread.

the SE is the bomb! hair is moist and gave me a lot of slip! i will be using this for now on for my dc! it's late, like 1am now. i am air drying my hair using the scarf method. i applied all of my leave-ins and sealed my hair with some argan oil. i used my blow dryer on cool setting to seal in the moisture and oil to help prevent frizzy and brittleness. so far so good. i stopped though because i didn't feel like holding the dryer. so i am letting it air dry again, but i will use the dryer one last time before i hit the sack. i plan on bunning my hair. 

i waited too late to roller set my hair. if i can get this air drying thing to a science and make it work, i will just do this during the middle of the week and roller set on the weekend. i am so lazy during the middle of week. blow drying on cool i think will help me out big time.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 28, 2012)

Nix08 and divachyk Now how is it that I'm the one that actually made it to 12 weeks. WTH?  OK, I only made it out of sickness and pure laziness. I finally finished flat ironing today. I have to send the semi-Mr a pic of my hair while he is out to sea. Don't ask, I don't always claim him Plus, I'm going to try Nix's method of using Mizani and having straight roots.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 28, 2012)

shortdub78 how did it turn out?  I always wrap my head with a satin-feeling scarf/wrap at night and I feel that that helps smooth my strands even more.  My hair looks very smooth in the morning (but is still straight in the evening shortly after it's air dried).  Also I know you are low porosity and I am too but I still use products to close/smooth my strands but cowashing every day takes care of the moisture issue.

Ms. Tiki  at "I don't always claim him" that'll keep him on his toes  Let me know how it turns out for you.  Also when rinsing the relaxer/shampooing?Dc'ing keep your hair hanging straight down to help it set straight (I got that one from a Sistaslick article ) 12 weeks way to go!!!


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 28, 2012)

Nix08 and divachyk - I tried the small toothed comb method last night, it worked like a charm!  Thank you!


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 28, 2012)

KhandiB...sooooo where are the pics  Do you have that cute braided bun today?  I've got a french roll with messy curls up top and a bit of a side part...


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 28, 2012)

Here's my pic


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 28, 2012)

Nix08
it came out well!  i thinking sealing everything in with the blow dryer on cool helped.  my hair stayed straight and shiny.  i ended up not wrapping, but bunning.


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 28, 2012)

Nix08 - here are some, I just took them at work, lol - very happy with it..and I think Im falling out of love with he Hair One too, the last couple of times I used it my hair has felt strippy :\


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 28, 2012)

KhandiB said:


> Nix08 - here are some, I just took them at work, lol - very happy with it..and I think Im falling out of love with he Hair One too, the last couple of times I used it my hair has felt strippy :\



it could be the menthol that might be causing it.  i have read that over time, it will cause dryness.
but your bun looks good.  i tried the braided bun, but i didn't have a mirror to see if the back looked good.  but air drying did make my bun a little fuller.


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 28, 2012)

It was like heaven at first, same thing with Silicon Mix for me, whenever I would buy the small jar from the BSS by my house it was exquisite, as soon as I bought a gallon of it, it didnt feel as good.  Thats why Im just gonna stick to my Cholesterols and Organics hair Mayo !

And I agree with the airdrying and bunning.  I bunned this while my hair was wet.  Surprised it looks so thick.

I am having an issue though, I really feel like my hair has gotten thinner in the past few years since I had my son.. but then I look at older pictures and it doesnt look like it has, and for YEARS I thought my hair was way thicker and way coarser than it was.  I used to use super relaxers for years, now I realize I just need a regular strength.  Cray Cray!



shortdub78 said:


> it could be the menthol that might be causing it.  i have read that over time, it will cause dryness.
> but your bun looks good.  i tried the braided bun, but i didn't have a mirror to see if the back looked good.  but air drying did make my bun a little fuller.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 28, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @Ms. Tiki  at "I don't always claim him" that'll keep him on his toes  Let me know how it turns out for you.  Also when rinsing the relaxer/shampooing?Dc'ing keep your hair hanging straight down to help it set straight (I got that one from a Sistaslick article ) 12 weeks way to go!!!



Nix08 Yes ma'am! I wasn't claiming him this am but I'm claiming him this afternoon.  I'm about to choke myself. Out of pure laziness I've decided to go ahead and braid it. I've been going back and forth for the last week or two but I don't feel like the relaxing process.


----------



## Stillsaddity (Jun 28, 2012)

Just completed my relaxer a few days shy of 13 week. I'm getting there


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes you are Stillsaddity Looking good Lady


----------



## Stillsaddity (Jun 28, 2012)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> Yes you are Stillsaddity Looking good Lady



Thank you! I'm trying really hard. I got the dabur vatika and amla lite oils today and I think I'm love with them already!!


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 28, 2012)

11 weeks post today.  Hanging in there!


----------



## baddison (Jun 28, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> 11 weeks post today. Hanging in there!


 
Yup buddy, xu93texas, we're 11 weeks post.  I could swear that between Hairfinity and Strong Roots Pimento Castor Oil, that I have about two inches of NG already!  How many more weeks 'til August 18th...????? *sigh*


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 28, 2012)

baddison said:


> Yup buddy, @xu93texas, we're 11 weeks post. I could swear that between Hairfinity and Strong Roots Pimento Castor Oil, that I have about two inches of NG already! *How many more* *weeks 'til August 18th...?????* *sigh*


 
Too many!  But, I'm in it for the long haul.  I'm sitting here with oils and a plastic cap doing a pre-poo.  I'm getting ready to apply DC and then cowash out with Shescentit Avocado conditioner and plait it up to wear under my wig. 

I will get some Strong Roots Pimento oil once I'm done with my current JBCO blend.  I have to check out Hairfinity. I'm taking Nioxin right now.


----------



## sckri23 (Jun 28, 2012)

sckri23 said:
			
		

> 1 week and 5 days.. Im keepin track with the site
> 
> Also the ruffness smoothed out and im feeling some ng so I think I was a little underprocessed oh well



That was yesterdays post. I relaxed thursday before last I think. 

The stylist gave me a fresh relaxer today. I'm kinda worried I told her when I did my relaxer but it didn't really hold and she said it would be fine to get a new one. 

I'm scared y'all but whats done is done. I'm 0 days post again


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 28, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> 11 weeks post today.  Hanging in there!



Yes, me too!  Easy Breezy, right. I'm feeling really good about this stretch, my shedding is decreasing after taking the liquid garlic and adding it to my MN mix.  Five more weeks to go for me, I'm trying not to get anxious, I think that's the death of my stretch.  

I'm prepping my hair for flat ironing on Saturday so I am doing lots of research because I never flat iron my own hair.  Any product and technique suggestions/advice??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 28, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> Yup buddy, xu93texas, we're 11 weeks post.  I could swear that between Hairfinity and Strong Roots Pimento Castor Oil, that I have about two inches of NG already!  How many more weeks 'til August 18th...????? *sigh*



2 inches already!!  I just placed a bottle of JBCO in my Amazon wish list, maybe I should try the Strong Roots Pimento Castor Oil instead.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Raspberry (Jun 29, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> .
> 
> I'm prepping my hair for flat ironing on Saturday so I am doing lots of research because I never flat iron my own hair.  Any product and technique suggestions/advice??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle I found this thread very helpful: How To Prevent Heat Damage


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 29, 2012)

sckri23 said:
			
		

> That was yesterdays post. I relaxed thursday before last I think.
> 
> The stylist gave me a fresh relaxer today. I'm kinda worried I told her when I did my relaxer but it didn't really hold and she said it would be fine to get a new one.
> 
> I'm scared y'all but whats done is done. I'm 0 days post again



I bought a book, The Science of Black Hair Care. I loved the information in the book so much that I sent my friend a copy because I wasn't about to part with mine.  It has some great information about products, hair care and also gave some tips on stylist behavior. We have to be proactive, don't be afraid to question the stylist or to just say no. It helps to know your own hair and be assertive when it comes to doing what is best for you. Stylists are just like people in any other profession--they didn't all graduate at the top of their class.  Good luck with your HHJ.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 29, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Yes, me too! Easy Breezy, right. I'm feeling really good about this stretch, my shedding is decreasing after taking the liquid garlic and adding it to my MN mix. Five more weeks to go for me, I'm trying not to get anxious, I think that's the death of my stretch.
> 
> I'm prepping my hair for flat ironing on Saturday so I am doing lots of research because I never flat iron my own hair. Any product and technique suggestions/advice??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Girl, I'm not good at flat ironing, so I don't have any advice. I'm sure someone else will chime in. I like to air dry to 75% then blow dry on low/medium. I then use my curling iron and flat iron the roots. It's never as straight as I like it, but straight enough for a length check. I do use my Aphogee Keratin and green tea leave in and Chi Silk Infusion with a little of grapeseed oil.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 29, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> Girl, I'm not good at flat ironing, so I don't have any advice. I'm sure someone else will chime in. I like to air dry to 75% then blow dry on low/medium. I then use my curling iron and flat iron the roots. It's never as straight as I like it, but straight enough for a length check. I do use my Aphogee Keratin and green tea leave in and Chi Silk Infusion with a little of grapeseed oil.



xu93texas,
This was good advice, thanks.  I was debating between the Aohogee Keratin & Green Tea and the Aphogee Pro-Vitamin, I have both.  The AKGT treatment is heat activated which is good but the APV says it protects against heat.  I definitely will be using the CHI Silk Infusion.  I probably won't get much help, I rarely get more than 2 answers to my questions.  Sometimes I feel there are a lot of clicks on this board, nevertheless, I get a wealth of information here.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 29, 2012)

Raspberry said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle I found this thread very helpful: How To Prevent Heat Damage



Raspberry,
I found this very helpful, thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 29, 2012)

@KiWiStyle I'm not fully versed on flat ironing tips but I'll provide what tips I've got
-If you are relaxed pretty straight, then you likely don't need to turn your flat iron up to the highest level
-I know people use the comb chase method (I don't have that kind of dexterity)..they use a fine tooth comb ahead of the flat iron in the one pass.
- I personally section my hair off in 1 inch rows and apply serum to each row as I flat iron
Only flat iron on clean hair and ideally hair that has been deep conditioned before.
For me I think the key is to remember that with your hair already chemically straightened you don't need as much heat to get it smooth. Oh and I would air dry


----------



## Loving (Jun 29, 2012)

I was lazy last week Saturday and did not wash my hair 

I am paying for it...I am seeing breakage. I have learnt my lesson! Can't wait to do my DC and shampoo tomorrow.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 29, 2012)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> @KiWiStyle I'm not fully versed on flat ironing tips but I'll provide what tips I've got
> -If you are relaxed pretty straight, then you likely don't need to turn your flat iron up to the highest level
> -I know people use the comb chase method (I don't have that kind of dexterity)..they use a fine tooth comb ahead of the flat iron in the one pass.
> - I personally section my hair off in 1 inch rows and apply serum to each row as I flat iron
> ...



Nix08,
Thanks!!  Any and all help is much appreciated,  I do plan to air dry because I don't own a blow dryer, my hair air dries pretty straight.  My DH offered to pay to get my hair done at the salon because he doesn't want me to start burning my hair out.  I declined because I want more control over the process, I love my stylist but trust isn't at 100%.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 29, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas,
> This was good advice, thanks. I was debating between the Aohogee Keratin & Green Tea and the Aphogee Pro-Vitamin, I have both. The AKGT treatment is heat activated which is good but the APV says it protects against heat. I definitely will be using the CHI Silk Infusion. I probably won't get much help, I rarely get more than 2 answers to my questions. Sometimes I feel there are a lot of clicks on this board, nevertheless, I get a wealth of information here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Yep, I feel that way sometimes as well.   Anyhoo, I'm sure your hair will turn out great.  I can't wait to see how it turned out.


----------



## afroette (Jun 29, 2012)

How do I tell the difference between underprocessed hair and overproceed hair?  Can overprocessed hair be puffy or is it just rough?


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 29, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Nix08,
> Thanks!! Any and all help is much appreciated, I do plan to air dry because I don't own a blow dryer, my hair air dries pretty straight. *My DH offered to pay to get my hair done at the salon because he doesn't want* *me to start burning my hair out. I declined because I want more control over the process*, I love my stylist but trust isn't at 100%.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Girl, you good.  I'd be in my car and gone!!!


----------



## Raspberry (Jun 29, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @KiWiStyle I'm not fully versed on flat ironing tips but I'll provide what tips I've got
> -If you are relaxed pretty straight, then you likely don't need to turn your flat iron up to the highest level
> -I know people use the comb chase method (I don't have that kind of dexterity)..they use a fine tooth comb ahead of the flat iron in the one pass.
> - I personally section my hair off in 1 inch rows and apply serum to each row as I flat iron
> ...



This is great advice.. I don't flat iron either but seems like most LHCF relaxed heads use a temp below 300 degrees and stick to one pass per section if possible.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 29, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> Girl, you good.  I'd be in my car and gone!!!



LMBO!!  I know right!  Ordinarily, I would not hesitate for a second but I'm on a personal challenge to become a DIYer.  Don't think I didn't really considering taking him up on his offer though.  If I planned to wear my hair down longer than two days I might have gone.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 29, 2012)

Raspberry said:
			
		

> This is great advice.. I don't flat iron either but seems like most LHCF relaxed heads use a temp below 300 degrees and stick to one pass per section if possible.



Thanks, then that's what I'll do.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 29, 2012)

afroette underprocessed hair still has curl or wave to it.  Some purposely underprocess and that's called texlaxed.  Overprocessed hair is hair that is stick stick stick straight on the verge of burnt ...at least that's my understanding....


----------



## divachyk (Jun 30, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> This is great advice.. I don't flat iron either but seems like most LHCF relaxed heads use a temp below 300 degrees and stick to one pass per section if possible.


Raspberry and Nix08, the lowest setting on my iron is 300. I rarely flat iron but when I do, I make my passes quick. I keep the passes limited to 1 or 2 but never 3. Just depends on my what look I'm going for.


----------



## Raspberry (Jun 30, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @Raspberry and @Nix08, the lowest setting on my iron is 300. I rarely flat iron but when I do, I make my passes quick. I keep the passes limited to 1 or 2 but never 3. Just depends on my what look I'm going for.



Good t know 

Now yall are making me curious about flat ironing. I always see people talk about flat ironing their roots but that intimidates me a bit, like I could burn myself if I wasn't careful.. maybe I"m over-thinking it?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 30, 2012)

Raspberry said:
			
		

> Good t know
> 
> Now yall are making me curious about flat ironing. I always see people talk about flat ironing their roots but that intimidates me a bit, like I could burn myself if I wasn't careful.. maybe I"m over-thinking it?



I read that healthy hair (probably means natural) burns at 451 degrees F. I would imagine relaxed hair burns at significantly lower temps.  Best advise ever would be to get a good flat iron, one with actual temps listed not just High, Med and Low. Use it sparingly because heated appliances suck the moisture out of your hair. Use a heat protector.  Good luck!


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 1, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> I read that healthy hair (probably means natural) burns at 451 degrees F. I would imagine relaxed hair burns at significantly lower temps.  Best advise ever would be to get a good flat iron, one with actual temps listed not just High, Med and Low. Use it sparingly because heated appliances suck the moisture out of your hair. Use a heat protector.  Good luck!


Cattypus1 Thanks, I've already started researching good flat irons.. any recommendations? I'll probably see what Marshall's/TJ Maxx has in stock and narrow it down from there.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 1, 2012)

Loving said:


> I was lazy last week Saturday and did not wash my hair
> 
> I am paying for it...I am seeing breakage. I have learnt my lesson! Can't wait to do my DC and shampoo tomorrow.



i had to blow dry and flat iron my hair yesterday....smh  oh and i also had to kinda rush with detangling.  i didn't lose much hair, but all of that pulling from blow drying might have done a number on my strands.  i need to hide my blow dryer stop waiting for the last minute to do my hair.  my SO is so spur of the moment!  he will want to go out, so that makes me have to play beauty shop in 2 hours of getting ready!  if i go out it takes me at least 4-5hrs to get ready! yeah, i know i do a lot to get ready for a date. 

i will wash and deep condition my hair tomorrow or tuesday. i am wearing a bun for the 4th.  i will just wear some cute hair candy.  i may air dry too again.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 1, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> Good t know
> 
> Now yall are making me curious about flat ironing. I always see people talk about flat ironing their roots but that intimidates me a bit, like I could burn myself if I wasn't careful.. maybe I"m over-thinking it?



i have my setting on 250-300 when i do my roots.  if i flat iron blow dried hair it is at 325.


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 1, 2012)

shortdub78

This morning I was thinking of different ways to style my hair right after a wash if I have to be presentable.  I have Caruso steam rollers that have been gathering dust but this vid inspired me to use them. I"m gonna try them after tension blow drying..

Caruso Roller Results on FlatIron Relaxed Hair  

I like how she used less than 10 rollers, I'm all about the quick and easy hair styles lol.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 1, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> shortdub78
> 
> This morning I was thinking of different ways to style my hair right after a wash if I have to be presentable.  I have Caruso steam rollers that have been gathering dust but this vid inspired me to use them. I"m gonna try them after tension blow drying..
> 
> ...



i bought those back in 2006 and i ending up throwing them in the garbage.  i really didn't know how to use them good enough at the time.  i think i tried to give them away at a hair meet up too.


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 1, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> i bought those back in 2006 and i ending up throwing them in the garbage.  i really didn't know how to use them good enough at the time.  i think i tried to give them away at a hair meet up too.



lol.. Girl I tried to give mine away a couple weeks ago and no one would take them. I took them out of my trunk after seeing that vid this morning


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 1, 2012)

shortdub78 Dang, I wish I would've know b/c I would've taken them off your hands. I need more rollers bad!!!


----------



## baddison (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey buddies! Wanted to share the braidout I wore to church today.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 1, 2012)

baddison said:


> Hey buddies! Wanted to share the braidout I wore to church today.



baddison,

Very nice!  My braidouts look like a stringy hot mess, lol.  Maybe I'll revisit it, it has been about a year since I tried it.

Did you see my updo I posted yesterday?  I'm do proud of it;


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 1, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> baddison,
> 
> Very nice!  My braidouts look like a stringy hot mess, lol.  Maybe I'll revisit it, it has been about a year since I tried it.
> 
> Did you see my updo I posted yesterday?  I'm do proud of it;



That is just too cute!


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 1, 2012)

baddison said:


> Hey buddies! Wanted to share the braidout I wore to church today.



baddison Cute! I like braid-outs because they're pretty much guaranteed to come out nice or at least give you something to work with..



KiWiStyle said:


> Did you see my updo I posted yesterday?  I'm do proud of it;



KiWiStyle This is lovely! How are the curls arranged to get that figure 8 shape?


----------



## baddison (Jul 1, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @baddison,
> 
> Very nice!  My braidouts look like a stringy hot mess, lol.  Maybe I'll revisit it, it has been about a year since I tried it.
> 
> ...




OMG! Now thats beautiful.  How did you accomplish the loops?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks Cattypus1 !!

baddison, Raspberry,

This style was done on freshly flat ironed hair, no curls.  I pulled my hair back to form a ponytail and used this banana clip horizontally:



Then I separated the hanging hair into three sections; I looped both end pieces upward (making sure to cover the clip on each side) in to a "curl" and bobby pinned the hair in place on the top of the clip to hold the hair in place.  I then just tucked the ends underneath the clip.  I did the middle piece the same way:



As you can see, the bobby pins were an eyesore so I covered them with the flower.  Easy Breezy!  

Its crazy because I just thought of the style as I went along. I was getting ready for a date with DH and because of my thin ends, I can't wear my hair down so I improvised.  I can't wait to wear it again!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 1, 2012)

Raspberry said:
			
		

> Cattypus1 Thanks, I've already started researching good flat irons.. any recommendations? I'll probably see what Marshall's/TJ Maxx has in stock and narrow it down from there.



I recently bought a Baby Bliss Titanium from J.C. Penney. It was expensive but they sold me on the fact that they would buy it back as long as its in good shape and in the original packaging-no questions asked. Look for something with solid ceramic or titanium plates. I like the titanium because it's not as likely to snag my hair and it heats evenly similarly to solid ceramic. I like to curl my hair with my flatiron so I wish I had gotten a 1" instead of 1 1/2" but it's a keeper.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 1, 2012)

KiWiStyle, 
Cute style! I'm saving this style for future use!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 1, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> I recently bought a Baby Bliss Titanium from J.C. Penney. It was expensive but they sold me on the fact that they would buy it back as long as its in good shape and in the original packaging-no questions asked. Look for something with solid ceramic or titanium plates. I like the titanium because it's not as likely to snag my hair and it heats evenly similarly to solid ceramic. I like to curl my hair with my flatiron so I wish I had gotten a 1" instead of 1 1/2" but it's a keeper.



Cattypus1,

I recently bought the Babyliss Pro Titanium 1" and I LOVE it too. I want to buy the mini, it'll get my new growth only really well.  That thing is hot the moment you turn it on!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 1, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle,
> Cute style! I'm saving this style for future use!



xu93texas,

Thanks.  You will love it, I thought I was too cute, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lovebug10 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Fellow Relaxed Ladies!!

So I have found that rollersetting gives me the best results in terms of decreasing breakage and such. I don't lost much hair during manipulation & my hair & ends are more sleek. If I air dry, I find I lose a lot more hair when I detangle or style (yes I know its weird). Sometimes im too lazy or don't have time to rollerset so I have no choice but to wash and air dry. I usually use this time to "experiment" and see what works and what doesn't.

One thing I've been meaning to try is flat ironing my roots after a rollerset. I was thinking of purchasing this Amika Mini Flat iron for getting my roots. http://www.sephora.com/hot-pink-mini-ceramic-styler-P308607 However I have never purchased a flat iron before and I wanted to know if this one seemed like a good buy. The downside is that theres no temperature control (I think it heats up to 450 degrees ).

Do any of you have suggestions as to whether or not I would be damaging my hair by flat ironing? Also, what heat protectants are reccomended? And of course, if you suggest a better flat iron please let me know!

Hopefully using this allows me to stretch longer. So far I go about 3 months w/o relaxers but I'd like to do 4 or 5!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 2, 2012)

lovebug10 said:
			
		

> Hi Fellow Relaxed Ladies!!
> 
> So I have found that rollersetting gives me the best results in terms of decreasing breakage and such. I don't lost much hair during manipulation & my hair & ends are more sleek. If I air dry, I find I lose a lot more hair when I detangle or style (yes I know its weird). Sometimes im too lazy or don't have time to rollerset so I have no choice but to wash and air dry. I usually use this time to "experiment" and see what works and what doesn't.
> 
> ...



My two cents...never, never, never buy a flat iron without a specific temperature control. Not just High, Med and low either. You won't know if the temperature is calibrated exactly so 300 might be 300 or 290 but you will never know what High is. Healthy hair burns in the 400's.  I'm really picky about what I use on my hair and have purchased several flat irons over the years...I just bought a Baby Bliss titanium at J.C. Penney. It was expensive but they said that they would buy it back no questions asked if I hated it. I love it!


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 2, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> I recently bought a Baby Bliss Titanium from J.C. Penney. It was expensive but they sold me on the fact that they would buy it back as long as its in good shape and in the original packaging-no questions asked. Look for something with solid ceramic or titanium plates. I like the titanium because it's not as likely to snag my hair and it heats evenly similarly to solid ceramic. I like to curl my hair with my flatiron so I wish I had gotten a 1" instead of 1 1/2" but it's a keeper.


Cattypus1 Thanks for the recommendation, I'll definitely research the Baby Babyliss line 




KiWiStyle said:


> @Cattypus1,
> 
> I recently bought the Babyliss Pro Titanium 1" and I LOVE it too. I want to buy the mini, it'll get my new growth only really well.  That thing is hot the moment you turn it on!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle I picked up the Babyliss mini at Marshall's on clearance a few months ago but I returned it because it doesn't have a temperature gauge, I got scared lol.. I also didn't know much about the brand at the time.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Raspberry said:
			
		

> Cattypus1 Thanks for the recommendation, I'll definitely research the Baby Babyliss line
> 
> KiWiStyle I picked up the Babyliss mini at Marshall's on clearance a few months ago but I returned it because it doesn't have a temperature gauge, I got scared lol.. I also didn't know much about the brand at the time.



I can't type worth a damn, and apparently can't read either...it really is Babyliss...LOL.  It still works like a champ. I haven't seen the mini but I am going to search for the 1".


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 2, 2012)

Cattypus1 I agree with you. My gator flat iron is digital. I also have the maxi glides and please believe I contacted the company to have them tell me exactly what temp each number set to... I don't play those burn my hair off games. LOL


----------



## divachyk (Jul 2, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> Good t know
> 
> Now yall are making me curious about flat ironing. I always see people talk about flat ironing their roots but that intimidates me a bit, like I could burn myself if I wasn't careful.. maybe I"m over-thinking it?



Yes Raspberry...you're over thinking it. It's no different than normal flat ironing except you're flat ironing your roots only. I don't try to get right up on my scalp. I just flat iron the roots to knock out the kink. I'm not trying to burn myself or my scalp. Straight roots is not that important.


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 3, 2012)

lovebug10 said:
			
		

> Hi Fellow Relaxed Ladies!!
> 
> So I have found that rollersetting gives me the best results in terms of decreasing breakage and such. I don't lost much hair during manipulation & my hair & ends are more sleek. If I air dry, I find I lose a lot more hair when I detangle or style (yes I know its weird). Sometimes im too lazy or don't have time to rollerset so I have no choice but to wash and air dry. I usually use this time to "experiment" and see what works and what doesn't.
> 
> ...



Ebay has $12.99 mini conair steam straighteners. I got one months ago it works excellent and im thinking I'm about to buy another one for vacations.

I use aussie/water mix for my ss the results are softer than just water.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 3, 2012)

Raspberry said:
			
		

> Cattypus1 Thanks for the recommendation, I'll definitely research the Baby Babyliss line
> 
> KiWiStyle I picked up the Babyliss mini at Marshall's on clearance a few months ago but I returned it because it doesn't have a temperature gauge, I got scared lol.. I also didn't know much about the brand at the time.



@Radpberry,
Yeah, I have to have a temperature gauge to!  I guess the 1" will have to work.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 3, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> I can't type worth a damn, and apparently can't read either...it really is Babyliss...LOL.  It still works like a champ. I haven't seen the mini but I am going to search for the 1".



Cattypus1,
The 1" inch works fine, it's just that I couldn't get my NG straight enough for length purposes.  

Also, why are the plates in most flat irons soo long when you're only flat ironing small sections at a time??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Stillsaddity (Jul 4, 2012)

I relaxed my hair this past thursday, is it too soon to do a hard protein treatment?


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 4, 2012)

Stillsaddity said:


> I relaxed my hair this past thursday, is it too soon to do a hard protein treatment?


 
Not at all.  I usually do a protein treatment within 4-5 days of relaxing.  I use a mild/medium protein like Joico K-Pak.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 4, 2012)

lovebug10 said:
			
		

> Hi Fellow Relaxed Ladies!!
> 
> So I have found that rollersetting gives me the best results in terms of decreasing breakage and such. I don't lost much hair during manipulation & my hair & ends are more sleek. If I air dry, I find I lose a lot more hair when I detangle or style (yes I know its weird). Sometimes im too lazy or don't have time to rollerset so I have no choice but to wash and air dry. I usually use this time to "experiment" and see what works and what doesn't.
> 
> ...



Try blowing your roots.  Similar to a Dominican style root blow-out.  Particularly a dryer with a concentrated nozzle.  I use the SilverBird by... Um... Not sure who it's by... If I had to guess I'd say Conair... But the nozzle opening is very small... A flat iron may not give you a totally straight appearance.  It may still have a "poof".  But to each-it's-own... Good luck


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 4, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> Not at all.  I usually do a protein treatment within 4-5 days of relaxing.  I use a mild/medium protein like Joico K-Pak.



I wonder the same thing . Especially since my hair was damaged from protein overload by way of a few Keratin treatments...


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 4, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Try blowing your roots.  Similar to a Dominican style root blow-out.  Particularly a dryer with a concentrated nozzle.  I use the SilverBird by... Um... Not sure who it's by... If I had to guess I'd say Conair... But the nozzle opening is very small... A flat iron may not give you a totally straight appearance.  It may still have a "poof".  But to each-it's-own... Good luck



but that might be a lot of manipulation and heat to get the roots straight.  plus the roller set if rolled under instead of over should help with smoothing and flattening the hair strands. if you roll over, you get more volume.

also she wouldn't have a need to use a brush. while her hair is damp, which could cause breakage.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 4, 2012)

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> but that might be a lot of manipulation and heat to get the roots straight.  plus the roller set if rolled under instead of over should help with smoothing and flattening the hair strands. if you roll over, you get more volume.
> 
> also she wouldn't have a need to use a brush. while her hair is damp, which could cause breakage.



I don't know about the Bra... blowout but I never use a brush anymore to blow-dry my hair. I only use my hands. You don't really need high heat either. You'll be surprised how straight you can get your hair without the snag of a brush.  The drying will take a little longer with a lower heat setting but if you allow your hair to air dry a bit before you start the process you will be rewarded.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 5, 2012)

xu93texas, Raspberry, baddison
12 weeks post today!! How are you ladies doing? I've finally gotten my shedding completely under control but i'm not sure if it was adding the Biotin back into my regimen or adding liquid garlic in my hair and vitamin regimen.  Which ever one it was, i'm glad it worked!


----------



## afroette (Jul 5, 2012)

My puffiness has gotten under control now that I have been adding more moisture to my hair.  I wonder if I had a little bit of protein overload.  I don't want to let my protein DCs go though because I LOVE the new strength to my hair.  Maybe I will DC twice a week with moisture.


----------



## Loving (Jul 5, 2012)

KhandiB how are you doing? My hair has been in a bun all week. I find it helps to keep my hair tangle free. I am surprised at how well my hair is behaving almost 8 weeks post. 

My hairdresser tried to pressure me to either T/U or put in some big braids for the last 2 weeks of my stretch...I told her hell no. She is a good styist, just a bit T/U happy!


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 5, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> 12 weeks post today!! How are you ladies doing? I've finally gotten my shedding completely under control but i'm not sure if it was adding the Biotin back into my regimen or adding liquid garlic in my hair and vitamin regimen.  Which ever one it was, i'm glad it worked!



@xu93texas,  @baddison , KiWiStyle

I'm getting a TU in an hour. I am sooooo ready for the creamy crack, yall don't even knowww 

What I learned this stretch: 

1. I gotta fully detangle, preferably before and after a wash. Shed hair is a killer after week 8 if it's allowed to stick around too long. The Tangle Tamer is a surprising win, I will use it post week 4 in the future .

2. I've been pulling my hair too tight when I set it at night in twists/knots/buns, thus causing unnecessary breakage. I had a "duh" lightbulb moment about this about a week ago . Gentle manipulation is key.

12 weeks still seems to be my maximum stretch point but maybe improving my techniques in the ways stated above will help me stretch longer next time.. who knows.


----------



## baddison (Jul 5, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas, @Raspberry, @baddison
> 12 weeks post today!! How are you ladies doing? I've finally gotten my shedding completely under control but i'm not sure if it was adding the Biotin back into my regimen or adding liquid garlic in my hair and vitamin regimen. Which ever one it was, i'm glad it worked!


 
KiWiStyle: sitting here chugging along... Got my monthly henna treatment this weekend.  So that sorta helps with the stretching for me, too.  Did a co-wash on July 4th, cause it was soooo hot in New Jersey.  I'm falling in love with some new natural products too. Just discovered the Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibuscus Hair Milk....mmmmmmm...now THAT's some good stuff to have around when your stretching for 17/18 weeks at a time.  It smells great, and it goes straight to work on detangling that bushy NG of mine.  Its definitely a keeper.

Glad you got your shedding under control Kiwi.  Oddly enough, I don't shed excessively when I'm stretching.  Maybe its because I hardly ever touch my hair or my NG except when absolutely necessary....like for weekly washes and such.  Even then, I do absolutly every single thing in sections.


----------



## afroette (Jul 5, 2012)

can one of yall show me your hair style at 12+ weeks post?  i swear I look scary at about 8 weeks. i don't know how yall do it.


----------



## baddison (Jul 5, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> @xu93texas, @baddison , @KiWiStyle
> 
> I'm getting a TU in an hour. I am sooooo ready for the creamy crack, yall don't even knowww
> 
> ...


 
Raspberry: CONGRATULATIONS on your successful stretch!!!  You must be absolutely THRILLED to be getting your T/Up today.  Be sure to come back and show us pictures so we can all be encouraged to go forward.  Whenever I question myself about WHY I stretch, I ususally look at my touchup pictures, and seeing thicker hair usually answers my questions.

Looking forward to seeing your results.!!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 5, 2012)

afroette

Half-up/half-down is my style of choice later in my stretch.  I was 13 weeks post here:







I slept in 2 pigtail braids to get a semi-braidout look.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 5, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> @xu93texas,  @baddison , KiWiStyle
> 
> I'm getting a TU in an hour. I am sooooo ready for the creamy crack, yall don't even knowww
> 
> ...



Raspberry,
Man do need my creamy crack too, lol!!  I'm self-employed so I don't have to have my hair down or "professional".  So stretching without all the extra manipulation is helping me stay on task. Let us know what your relaxer results look like.  

When I first started stretching, I added one week at a time and I've gotten better over time because i've become very well acquainted with my hair.  I plan to add  2 weeks each time; from 14 to 16 weeks pos, I think 16 weeks post is my max.


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 5, 2012)

Loving - Im doing okay  - I have been bunning for the past couple of weeks, and its in a high bun right now with a donut.  I was going to flat iron yesterday,but got lazy!

Im not itching to relax right now, and Im surprised!!



Loving said:


> KhandiB how are you doing? My hair has been in a bun all week. I find it helps to keep my hair tangle free. I am surprised at how well my hair is behaving almost 8 weeks post.
> 
> My hairdresser tried to pressure me to either T/U or put in some big braids for the last 2 weeks of my stretch...I told her hell no. She is a good styist, just a bit T/U happy!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 5, 2012)

baddison said:


> KiWiStyle: sitting here chugging along... Got my monthly henna treatment this weekend.  So that sorta helps with the stretching for me, too.  Did a co-wash on July 4th, cause it was soooo hot in New Jersey.  I'm falling in love with some new natural products too. Just discovered the Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibuscus Hair Milk....mmmmmmm...now THAT's some good stuff to have around when your stretching for 17/18 weeks at a time.  It smells great, and it goes straight to work on detangling that bushy NG of mine.  Its definitely a keeper.
> 
> Glad you got your shedding under control Kiwi.  Oddly enough, I don't shed excessively when I'm stretching.  Maybe its because I hardly ever touch my hair or my NG except when absolutely necessary....like for weekly washes and such.  Even then, I do absolutly every single thing in sections.



baddison,
I'm going to have to grab some of that Shea Moisture Cocount & Hibuscus Hair Milk!  I add Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream to my MN mix, it's been very beneficial to keeping my NG nice and moist.  1 or 2 applications a week is all I need.  

I typically don't shed either but for some odd reason, I started shedding like crazy a few weeks ago.  If I remember correctly, it started before I started applying MN so i'm guessing it was due to me removing Biotin from my vitamin regimen.  Like you, I do everything in sections as well.  It wasn't breaking at all, just shedding.  

I have two more weeks of applying MN to my scalp and then take 4 weeks off; 2 before and 2 after relaxing.  I'm going to increase my vitamin intake during the break to stave off shedding from MN withdrawal.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 5, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> xu93texas, Raspberry, baddison
> 12 weeks post today!! How are you ladies doing? I've finally gotten my shedding completely under control but i'm not sure if it was adding the Biotin back into my regimen or adding liquid garlic in my hair and vitamin regimen.  Which ever one it was, i'm glad it worked!



Congratulations on getting your shedding under control. I am 13 weeks post as of yesterday--my first and longest stretch ever!  I'm trying to get to July 31st which will be 17 weeks for me.  I've had a few weak moments when I've straightened the length of my hair but have been unable to deal with the kinky gray strands at my temples. I don't really care about the color it's the fact that gray hair does not know how to act.  Any illusions I might have had about going natural have been completely erased...I'm addicted to CC and as long as I have hair and they keep making it, I will not be natural!  I think I'm going to have to finish my stretch with twist outs. How are you styling through your stretch?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 5, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Congratulations on getting your shedding under control. I am 13 weeks post as of yesterday--my first and longest stretch ever!  I'm trying to get to July 31st which will be 17 weeks for me.  I've had a few weak moments when I've straightened the length of my hair but have been unable to deal with the kinky gray strands at my temples. I don't really care about the color it's the fact that gray hair does not know how to act.  Any illusions I might have had about going natural have been completely erased...I'm addicted to CC and as long as I have hair and they keep making it, I will not be natural!  I think I'm going to have to finish my stretch with twist outs. How are you styling through your stretch?



Thanks Cattypus1,
Congratulations on your longest stretch to date, its a great feeling!  Also never say never;-).  I know I will consider  transitioning within the next five years.  As for the gray hair; I just let it do it's thang, lol.  I no longer care what people think of me because their idea of beautiful hair is over processed damaged hair.  

This picture is my go-to protective style; early and deep in my stretch.  I usually take it down mid-week to moisturize and seal then braid again. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 5, 2012)

KiWiStyle
Your braid is beautiful!  Do you flat iron before you braid?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 5, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle
> Your braid is beautiful!  Do you flat iron before you braid?



Cattypus1,
No, I only air dry. With the right products, my fine hair air dries pretty straight.  I use products like:  Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Daily Treatment and Herbal Essences Touchably Smooth Split End Protector leave-in conditioner.  On occasion I use CHI Silk Infusion or Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum.  I love air dried hair, the moisture retention  is insane!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 5, 2012)

KiWiStyle
Your hair is so pretty. I too love air-dried hair but if you look at my pic, my hair is anything but fine. That is my "island" girl look...LOL...no products what so ever.  I could air dry pretty straight with a fresh relaxer and some choice products but in a stretch I look like one of the hair bear bunch!  (I know I'm dating myself now!). I could get the braid done and the back might turn out okay but the front would look like WOO!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 5, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle
> Your hair is so pretty. I too love air-dried hair but if you look at my pic, my hair is anything but fine. That is my "island" girl look...LOL...no products what so ever.  I could air dry pretty straight with a fresh relaxer and some choice products but in a stretch I look like one of the hair bear bunch!  (I know I'm dating myself now!). I could get the braid done and the back might turn out okay but the front would look like WOO!



Cattypus1,

Thank you but girl my hair is a mess.  I'm grateful for my recent growth and thickness, but I'm far from having admirable hair.  Trust me, the front of my hair leaves a lot to be desired as well, but it is what it is...work in progress, lol.  I also use silk and satin headbands to hide my new growth in the from sometimes, its something you may want to consider.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Jul 5, 2012)

afroette said:


> can one of yall show me your hair style at 12+ weeks post? i swear I look scary at about 8 weeks. i don't know how yall do it.


 
Here is my bun at 12weeks post, and there's a shot of the part in the front, with the obvious new growth.


----------



## baddison (Jul 5, 2012)

afroette said:


> can one of yall show me your hair style at 12+ weeks post? i swear I look scary at about 8 weeks. i don't know how yall do it.


 
Here's that braidout again (about 11 or 12 weeks post)....and then a shot that clearly shows the new growth too.  This ng is a bit more kinky because I braided hair wet and did nto get to tie it down after styling.  When I tie down my bun, it makes the ng look a bit smoother.


----------



## baddison (Jul 5, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks @Cattypus1,
> Congratulations on your longest stretch to date, its a great feeling! Also never say never;-). I know I will consider transitioning within the next five years. As for the gray hair; I just let it do it's thang, lol. I no longer care what people think of me because their idea of beautiful hair is over processed damaged hair.
> 
> This picture is my go-to protective style; early and deep in my stretch. I usually take it down mid-week to moisturize and seal then braid again.
> ...


 

Absolutely LOVE  that braid....!!!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 5, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Cattypus1,
> 
> Thank you but girl my hair is a mess.  I'm grateful for my recent growth and thickness, but I'm far from having admirable hair.  Trust me, the front of my hair leaves a lot to be desired as well, but it is what it is...work in progress, lol.  I also use silk and satin headbands to hide my new growth in the from sometimes, its something you may want to consider.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I need to get some Super Skinny...I used it before when I was always straight. I need to get with the program on the silk scarves too. Thanks for the info. What is your stretch goal?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 5, 2012)

afroette said:
			
		

> can one of yall show me your hair style at 12+ weeks post?  i swear I look scary at about 8 weeks. i don't know how yall do it.



I'm right there with ya...scary indeed.  I'm headed into my 14th week now and back to my old stand-by two-strand, flat twist, twist out.  I've been kind of struggling with my styling products though because they discontinued my fav styling foam-Dove had the best styling foam.  Everything else is either leaving my hair hard or greasy or frizzy.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 5, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> Here is my bun at 12weeks post, and there's a shot of the part in the front, with the obvious new growth.



baddison,
Now if my bun was as full as yours I will happily wear one.  My bun is so puny it's ridiculous, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 5, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> Here's that braidout again (about 11 or 12 weeks post)....and then a shot that clearly shows the new growth too.  This ng is a bit more kinky because I braided hair wet and did nto get to tie it down after styling.  When I tie down my bun, it makes the ng look a bit smoother.



baddison,
Love the braid out!   Your NG looks a lot like mine, what is your natural hair texture??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 5, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> Absolutely LOVE  that braid....!!!!



Thanks!!  It's the only protective style i have, I really like the simplicity of it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 5, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> I need to get some Super Skinny...I used it before when I was always straight. I need to get with the program on the silk scarves too. Thanks for the info. What is your stretch goal?



cattypuss1,

Yes, my headbands are lifesavers and I can't live without my silk scarves.  

I am 12 wks post today and plan to stretch until 16 wks post.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 8, 2012)

beauti. Sounds like your on the same stretch as I am. You wanta be my buddy?


----------



## afroette (Jul 8, 2012)

KiWiStyle, where do you get your hand bands from? I hope they make them for BIG heads.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 8, 2012)

afroette said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle, where do you get your hand bands from? I hope they make them for BIG heads.



@aftoette,
I found them on Etsy.com.  I purchased from a young African lady based out of Chicago but I can't remember her site name.  There are plenty of other vendors though to choose from.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 8, 2012)

10 days post


----------



## Loving (Jul 8, 2012)

KhandiB I am going to T/U this Saturday. I am seeing a broken hair or 2 every time I comb my hair.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 8, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas, @Raspberry, @baddison
> 12 weeks post today!! How are you ladies doing? I've finally gotten my shedding completely under control but i'm not sure if it was adding the Biotin back into my regimen or adding liquid garlic in my hair and vitamin regimen. Which ever one it was, i'm glad it worked!


 
I'm hanging in there ladies.  It's getting rough though.  I'm getting ready to do my weekly wash/DC.  I'll be doing a black tea rinse as well.  I've had some mild shedding.  I'm almost done with my current batch of MN. I'm going to stop that for a while and go back to JBCO and something with sulfur. 

My ng is insane!! I really do need to relax sooner than planned. I'll assess my hair at that time and hopefully the shedding will be under control.  I'm going to hold out as long as possible, at least 16 weeks.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 8, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> @xu93texas, @baddison , @KiWiStyle
> 
> I'm getting a TU in an hour. I am sooooo ready for the creamy crack, yall don't even knowww
> 
> ...


 
Raspberry,
Good for you stretching for 12 weeks!  How did your TU go? We would love to see pics!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 8, 2012)

baddison said:


> @KiWiStyle: sitting here chugging along... Got my monthly henna treatment this weekend. So that sorta helps with the stretching for me, too. Did a co-wash on July 4th, cause it was soooo hot in New Jersey. I'm falling in love with some new natural products too. Just discovered the Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibuscus Hair Milk....mmmmmmm...now THAT's some good stuff to have around when your stretching for 17/18 weeks at a time. It smells great, and it goes straight to work on detangling that bushy NG of mine. Its definitely a keeper.
> 
> Glad you got your shedding under control Kiwi. Oddly enough, I don't shed excessively when I'm stretching. Maybe its because I hardly ever touch my hair or my NG except when absolutely necessary....like for weekly washes and such. Even then, I do absolutly every single thing in sections.


 
I'm glad you're enjoying your new hair products.  I have one of the Shea Moisture shampoos and I really like it.


----------



## Mona123 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi girls!

I'm not a newbie to the forum but I might as well be - I'm starting from scratch on my healthy hair journey and really trying to figure out what works best for me. I've had some hair depression over the past year - it started with me having a nice APL following a long sew-in period, to me now being NL after some major setbacks. And even at this length, I'm seeing way more breakage than I should.

I've been doing a lot of research on this thread and others and I'm really gonna try to see what works for me. I just clarified for like the first time ever. I had been using a moisturizing shampoo that didn't really clean my hair, so I think that's been leading to a lot of my dryness and breakage. I'm sitting under the drying now deep conditioning and plan to continue to consistently moisturize my hair 2x/day. I'm hoping for some major retention and growth over the next year.


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 8, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> @Raspberry,
> Good for you stretching for 12 weeks!  How did your TU go? We would love to see pics!



Hey xu93texas .. I got your pics tomorrow! Got to, cause I'm fiendin for a  wash tomorrow night.

As far as the TU, it went well but I'm underprocessed. It's totally my fault though cause I went overboard coating my hair with grease and Chi silk infusion the night before.. sometimes I need to leave well enough alone *sigh.*  We'll see how my hair come out after washing tomorrow night, then I'll determine what to do about the under-processing. I don't mind having to work with it unless there's increased breakage.. may have to get a TU earlier than usual.. we'll see.


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 8, 2012)

Im down Lovely - I am shedding crazy! and Ive seen some broken hairs too.. Lets do it!



Loving said:


> KhandiB I am going to T/U this Saturday. I am seeing a broken hair or 2 every time I comb my hair.


----------



## Stillsaddity (Jul 8, 2012)

sckri23 said:
			
		

> 10 days post



I'm 10 days post too. Gonna try to stretch 16 weeks this time.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 9, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> but that might be a lot of manipulation and heat to get the roots straight.  plus the roller set if rolled under instead of over should help with smoothing and flattening the hair strands. if you roll over, you get more volume.
> 
> also she wouldn't have a need to use a brush. while her hair is damp, which could cause breakage.



You are so so right; however, considering that we are have different hair, our hair will take to different techniques...well...differently.  Some people can achieve straighter roots with a small round brush and a concentrated nozzle than they can with a flat iron.  Plus, some people may need to put that flat iron at its highest heat just to achieve any result at all.  With a blow dryer I find that I can put it on the lowest heat setting and achieve the results I seek.  Plus... it mimics the body of the rest of the hair when blow-dried over flat ironed.  If you decide to roller set your hair, you have already committed to manipulation.  Granted no one wants to overdo the manipulation; conversely, depending on how you care for your hair, this technique may work well for you 

... she wouldnt need to use a brush until after her hair has dried.  What she would do is take it row by row and slightly pull the brush as far as her new growth is.  She would apply the low-setting heat onto the pulled new growth and joila!  It works beautifully when at the salon.  At home results vary; however, be sure to use a good blow dryer where the concentrated nozzle has a small opening.  *that is all*


----------



## Loving (Jul 9, 2012)

KhandiB said:


> Im down @Lovely - I am shedding crazy! and Ive seen some broken hairs too.. Lets do it!


 KhandiB I can't wait!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 9, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> I'm hanging in there ladies.  It's getting rough though.  I'm getting ready to do my weekly wash/DC.  I'll be doing a black tea rinse as well.  I've had some mild shedding.  I'm almost done with my current batch of MN. I'm going to stop that for a while and go back to JBCO and something with sulfur.
> 
> My ng is insane!! I really do need to relax sooner than planned. I'll assess my hair at that time and hopefully the shedding will be under control.  I'm going to hold out as long as possible, at least 16 weeks.



xu93texas,


I hope you findvthe source of your shedding, it could be very nerve wrecking, in turn, causing more shedding.  I did a black tea rinse at my last wash session and the shedding didn't stop, I even let it sit for ten minutes.  One minute I think I have it under control and then it starts again.  I don't know if you read my post in the MN thread but I'm temporarily giving up MN until I can pinpoint the source of my shedding. Strangely enough, I hope it's the MN, at least I'll know what's causing it.  


16 weeks is manageable for me too.  I tried something a little different with my last wash; I moisturized my scalp and NG with Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy cream.  I also Moisturized my length with this but used it very sparingly and sealed generously with Organix coconut milk anti-breakage serum.  OMG! My hair is soo soft and thick!  you know castor oil is the main ingredient in QG AOHC.  I was in a serious quest to keep dd's twists moisturized because she's in day camp everyday and out in the high heat and sun.  I for the first time added this QB AOHC before the QB athiopika and the difference was overwhelming!!  Her twists were shiny, thick and stayed moisturized for days so I said why not try this on my NG.  I'm glad I did because not only will I  not have to moisturize my NG until wash day, it's also stretched, My NG isn't nearly as packed as before.  


I think you can hold out to 16 weeks, it's just 3.5 weeks away.  Shampooing and DC once a week and doing my single braid has really helped me not concentrate on my hair too much, I get anxious when I do watch the pot boil.  


I'm having my hair trimmed next month so reaching APL anytime soon would be a miracle. 


I plan to flat iron again for my Wedding Anniversary 7/21 so I just bought the ultimate in heat pretectants.  Kerastase Ciment Thermique.  I still have to pick up the Kerastase Fibre Architect.  I love hanging out with dh, he like to window shop/browse.  I window shopped right into Nordstroms Rack for my Kerastase, lol.  He flinched at the price tag but wouldn't dare say no.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 9, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> Hey @xu93texas .. I got your pics tomorrow! Got to, cause I'm fiendin for a  wash tomorrow night.
> 
> As far as the TU, it went well but I'm underprocessed. It's totally my fault though cause I went overboard coating my hair with grease and Chi silk infusion the night before.. sometimes I need to leave well enough alone *sigh.*  We'll see how my hair come out after washing tomorrow night, then I'll determine what to do about the under-processing. I don't mind having to work with it unless there's increased breakage.. may have to get a TU earlier than usual.. we'll see.



Raspberry,


 Hopefully its not as bad as you think.  I can't wait to see pictures!  


That's what happened to my last relaxer. I coated my hair with Roux Porosity Control Conditioner and CHI silk infusion and had several under processed areas.  I kinda like it though.  You just have to be sure to be very careful in those areas and heavily M&S.  My stylist told me to come in and relaxer sooner this time because of it but I didn't want to.  I felt I can manage the three textures and I hope come relaxer day that I don't regret not coming in sooner as directed.  Although I love the thickness it gave me, the jury is still out if it was beneficial or detrimental.  I can thicken my hair other ways by using JBCO and cassia.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 9, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> Hey @xu93texas .. I got your pics tomorrow! Got to, cause I'm fiendin for a  wash tomorrow night.
> 
> As far as the TU, it went well but I'm underprocessed. It's totally my fault though cause I went overboard coating my hair with grease and Chi silk infusion the night before.. sometimes I need to leave well enough alone *sigh.*  We'll see how my hair come out after washing tomorrow night, then I'll determine what to do about the under-processing. I don't mind having to work with it unless there's increased breakage.. may have to get a TU earlier than usual.. we'll see.



@Raspberry,
So does this mean we're not relaxer buddies anymore?:-(?


@xu93texas, @baddison


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 9, 2012)

Stillsaddity said:
			
		

> I'm 10 days post too. Gonna try to stretch 16 weeks this time.



Im trying to make 12 weeks my norm for now but I still have to get up to that. My next pit stop is 9 weeks.


----------



## baddison (Jul 9, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Raspberry,
> So does this mean we're not relaxer buddies anymore?:-(?
> 
> 
> @xu93texas, @baddison


 

KiWiStyle, xu93texas, ...if you're still holding out...I am definitely holding out.  Its getter tougher, but I made a vow not to relax until 18weeks post.  That puts me at August 18th.  So, I guess, we lost Raspberry...LOL!!!

But I'm still waiting to see your results Raspberry!!!  And what technique did you use for self-relaxing??


----------



## baddison (Jul 9, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> I'm hanging in there ladies. It's getting rough though. I'm getting ready to do my weekly wash/DC. I'll be doing a black tea rinse as well. I've had some mild shedding. I'm almost done with my current batch of MN. I'm going to stop that for a while and go back to JBCO and something with sulfur.
> 
> My ng is insane!! I really do need to relax sooner than planned. I'll assess my hair at that time and hopefully the shedding will be under control. I'm going to hold out as long as possible, at least 16 weeks.


 
Yup - I totally hear you with the new growth.  And it seems the warmer weather makes it grow even more - like weeds.  But I'm gonna stay true to my August 18th date.  I really have no choice....the weekends before and after that date are already all booked and planned. So really its the only available weekend I have to do my t/up.  Hanging in there is all I can do 'til then.  Weekly dc's, protective styling and barely touching my roots is the game plan that's been working.


----------



## baddison (Jul 9, 2012)

Mona123 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I'm not a newbie to the forum but I might as well be - I'm starting from scratch on my healthy hair journey and really trying to figure out what works best for me. I've had some hair depression over the past year - it started with me having a nice APL following a long sew-in period, to me now being NL after some major setbacks. And even at this length, I'm seeing way more breakage than I should.
> 
> I've been doing a lot of research on this thread and others and I'm really gonna try to see what works for me. I just clarified for like the first time ever. I had been using a moisturizing shampoo that didn't really clean my hair, so I think that's been leading to a lot of my dryness and breakage. I'm sitting under the drying now deep conditioning and plan to continue to consistently moisturize my hair 2x/day. I'm hoping for some major retention and growth over the next year.


 
Welcome back, Mona123 !!  Congrats on your decision to start anew and get your HHJ back under control.  Hoping to follow you along your journey and share your successes, too.


----------



## Stillsaddity (Jul 9, 2012)

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Im trying to make 12 weeks my norm for now but I still have to get up to that. My next pit stop is 9 weeks.



I made it 12 weeks this last time and that was my first stretch but I think I wanna push the limit!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Mona123 said:
			
		

> Hi girls!
> 
> I'm not a newbie to the forum but I might as well be - I'm starting from scratch on my healthy hair journey and really trying to figure out what works best for me. I've had some hair depression over the past year - it started with me having a nice APL following a long sew-in period, to me now being NL after some major setbacks. And even at this length, I'm seeing way more breakage than I should.
> 
> I've been doing a lot of research on this thread and others and I'm really gonna try to see what works for me. I just clarified for like the first time ever. I had been using a moisturizing shampoo that didn't really clean my hair, so I think that's been leading to a lot of my dryness and breakage. I'm sitting under the drying now deep conditioning and plan to continue to consistently moisturize my hair 2x/day. I'm hoping for some major retention and growth over the next year.



Good luck on your HHJ.


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 9, 2012)

@KiWiStyle I'm gonna try to stop trippin about the underprocessing, thanks for your input 

@xu93texas @baddison I posted my TU results in the relaxer reveal thread.



KiWiStyle said:


> @Raspberry,
> So does this mean we're not relaxer buddies anymore?:-(?



LOL I'm fine with being buddies still, I never planned on stretching longer than 12 weeks though and I knew you all were. It's the mutual advice that counts the most anyways.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 9, 2012)

My hair is soo soft and thick!  you know castor oil is the main ingredient in QG AOHC.  I was in a serious quest to keep dd's twists moisturized because she's in day camp everyday and out in the high heat and sun.  I for the first time added this QB AOHC before the QB athiopika and the difference was overwhelming!!  Her twists were shiny, thick and stayed moisturized for days so I said why not try this on my NG.  I'm glad I did because not only will I  not have to moisturize my NG until wash day, it's also stretched, My NG isn't nearly as packed as before.

What does QB AOHC stand for and where do you get it from?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 9, 2012)

I am 14 weeks post, shooting for the end of July to relax and I totally need a relaxer buddy...anybody out there wanna buddy-up?


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 9, 2012)

I want a buddy but I don't stretch or relax on a schedule.  My hair is too fine to stretch, I can't get past 8-9 weeks without damage. And I don't really believe in a schedule cuz my hair grows at different rates.  Sometimes I can go nine weeks, other times I can't go further than six.  I'm planning on touching up next week, though, if anybody is on my same no-schedule schedule, lol.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Jobwright said:
			
		

> My hair is soo soft and thick!  you know castor oil is the main ingredient in QG AOHC.  I was in a serious quest to keep dd's twists moisturized because she's in day camp everyday and out in the high heat and sun.  I for the first time added this QB AOHC before the QB athiopika and the difference was overwhelming!!  Her twists were shiny, thick and stayed moisturized for days so I said why not try this on my NG.  I'm glad I did because not only will I  not have to moisturize my NG until wash day, it's also stretched, My NG isn't nearly as packed as before.
> 
> What does QB AOHC stand for and where do you get it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I had never heard of it so I had to look it up...Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Oil Heavy Cream. I sure you can find it on the Internet...try Amazon, they have everything. I've never used it. Is it recommended? For what?


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (Jul 9, 2012)

Cattypus1 Wanna relaxer buddy up?  Someone who can go 14 weeks post is someone I need to be listening to.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 9, 2012)

Jobwright said:
			
		

> My hair is soo soft and thick!  you know castor oil is the main ingredient in QG AOHC.  I was in a serious quest to keep dd's twists moisturized because she's in day camp everyday and out in the high heat and sun.  I for the first time added this QB AOHC before the QB athiopika and the difference was overwhelming!!  Her twists were shiny, thick and stayed moisturized for days so I said why not try this on my NG.  I'm glad I did because not only will I  not have to moisturize my NG until wash day, it's also stretched, My NG isn't nearly as packed as before.
> 
> What does QB AOHC stand for and where do you get it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



QB AOHC = Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream.  You can buy it online and limited authorized retailers.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 9, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> I had never heard of it so I had to look it up...Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Oil Heavy Cream. I sure you can find it on the Internet...try Amazon, they have everything. I've never used it. Is it recommended? For what?



See the above.  ^^^^^

It's an all natural hair line, her products are great and used by a lot of members here.  The AOHC is the thicker version of the Burdock Root Butter Cream.  Her products are packed with lots of great, the AOHC's first ingredient is castor oil.  This stuff has my NG feeling amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 10, 2012)

KiWiStyle, 

Update...
I hope I can make it 16 weeks. I had a rough detangling session last night. I lost more hair than I can recall in a long time. My hair was a tangled mess. I did a black tea rinse before applying DC and got under the dryer for at least 30 minutes. I applied my leave ins and began to detangle. It was a mess! I threw away my MN mix b/c I think it's causing the increase in shedding. I'm also not going to use anymore "natural conditioners on my relaxed hair". For some reason my hair tangles when using silicone free conditioners. erplexed 

I'm keeping my ng moisturized with a spray that contains glycerin and I'm also using DB transitioning creme. I don't have a problem with keeping my ng moisturized, it's wash day (shedding/detangling) that irks me. 

So I'm going to see what happens on Saturday when I wash/DC again. If I have another wash day like last night, I'm relaxing @ 14 weeks. It's not worth me losing hair trying to stretch a few more weeks. I'm just saying...


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 10, 2012)

baddison said:


> @KiWiStyle, @xu93texas, ...if you're still holding out...I am definitely holding out. Its getter tougher, but I made a vow not to relax until 18weeks post. That puts me at August 18th. So, I guess, we lost @Raspberry...LOL!!!
> 
> But I'm still waiting to see your results Raspberry!!! And what technique did you use for self-relaxing??


 
baddison, 
See my post above ^^^I can't afford another wash day like I had last night.  Unfortunately, I won't be relaxing at 17/18 weeks with you.  I really wanted to stretch longer, but my hair isn't cooperating. 

I'm still cheering you on!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 10, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> @KiWiStyle I'm gonna try to stop trippin about the underprocessing, thanks for your input
> 
> @xu93texas @baddison I posted my TU results in the relaxer reveal thread.
> 
> ...


 
Raspberry,
We're still buddies!  I won't be too far behind you.  It depends on my next wash/DC session.  

I can't wait to see your pics!  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 10, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle,
> 
> Update...
> I hope I can make it 16 weeks. I had a rough detangling session last night. I lost more hair than I can recall in a long time. My hair was a tangled mess. I did a black tea rinse before applying DC and got under the dryer for at least 30 minutes. I applied my leave ins and began to detangle. It was a mess! I threw away my MN mix b/c I think it's causing the increase in shedding. I'm also not going to use anymore "natural conditioners on my relaxed hair". For some reason my hair tangles when using silicone free conditioners. erplexed
> ...



xu93texas,

Oh, my:-(.  I am sending you good wash day vibes~~~~.  That means you will be relaxing next week.  Are you pre-wash detangling?  Washing, DC and detangling in sections?  Do you think relaxing will stop the shedding?  I can't wait for wash day to see if clearing my scalp of the NG helped with my shedding.  I did another black tea rinse last weekend and it did nothing for my shedding which indicated to me it's the MN.  

I used the DB transitioning creme before this stretch and I must say, my NG moisture is far superior now using QB AOHC than with DC.  I actually feel like if I can curb the shedding, I can stretch for much longer, though I won't ;-).  

Whatever you decide, I'm sure it'll be the best choice for you.  I'm really hoping your next wash day goes very well.  Try pre-pooing overnight with coconut oil and finger detangle before hand to see if that'll make a difference.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 10, 2012)

WhippedButterCreme said:
			
		

> Cattypus1 Wanna relaxer buddy up?  Someone who can go 14 weeks post is someone I need to be listening to.



Absolutely!  Let's do it...not sure about the listening, I'm a work in progress.  My hair is the longest it's ever been but I think it's mostly by accident.  I never even thought about stretching before joining LCHF.  What's your goal?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 10, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> See the above.  ^^^^^
> 
> It's an all natural hair line, her products are great and used by a lot of members here.  The AOHC is the thicker version of the Burdock Root Butter Cream.  Her products are packed with lots of great, the AOHC's first ingredient is castor oil.  This stuff has my NG feeling amazing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks, I'll have to check it out...I'm a major PJ!  I'll buy anything that'll make my hair feel good.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 10, 2012)

KiWiStyle,

Thanks for your concern.  As far as my pre-poo/wash/DC/detangling routine, that hasn't changed at all. I've been doing the same thing for over a year now.  I'm not sure if the relaxer will stop the shedding.  It'll just make my hair more manageable.  I went through my journal and read through my notes and the only thing that's different during this stretch is the products I'm using and the fact that I jumpstarted my ng with MN.  So I threw away the MN and I'll be going back to the products I used during my last stretch.  I hope this results in a better wash/DC day.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 10, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle,
> 
> Thanks for your concern.  As far as my pre-poo/wash/DC/detangling routine, that hasn't changed at all. I've been doing the same thing for over a year now.  I'm not sure if the relaxer will stop the shedding.  It'll just make my hair more manageable.  I went through my journal and read through my notes and the only thing that's different during this stretch is the products I'm using and the fact that I jumpstarted my ng with MN.  So I threw away the MN and I'll be going back to the products I used during my last stretch.  I hope this results in a better wash/DC day.



xu93texas,

Fingers crossed for a successful wash day.  Both of us have a sudden bout of shedding and the only single thing the two of us share in common is the MN...go figureerplexed


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 10, 2012)

Nix08 and divachyk I still have not relaxed. I'm at 13.5 weeks


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ms. Tiki When do you think you'll relax?  You'll get a lovely length surprise I'm sure when you do your TU


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 10, 2012)

Nix08 Naw, remember I just flat ironed and trimmed. I have no idea. I'm going to be in different types of braids for at least another month.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 10, 2012)

Go Ms. Tiki - everything going well on your stretch thus far?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 10, 2012)

divachyk I've had major shedding lately but other than that no issues. Granted, I have been super lazy with my hair. I've been in french braids and now I'm going into cornrows


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 10, 2012)

@xu93texas Sorry to hear about your detangling woes, I know how frustrating that is . After some experimenting I found that after week 10, dry detangling works best for me. I started finger detangling _after_ I tension blow dried on cool/warm in sections and applying lots of product. Sounds out of order but stretching the hair some before manipulation tends to work well on tightly coiled/kinky natural hair and works out for my NG as well.

@KiWiStyle See, yall are tempting me with Qhemet products again. I swear whenever I'm about to hit "Pay Now" with her she happens to be out of stock of whatever I want at the moment lol: I definitely want to try one of her butters during my stretch though.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 10, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> @xu93texas Sorry to hear about your detangling woes, I know how frustrating that is . After some experimenting I found that after week 10, dry detangling works best for me. I started finger detangling _after_ I tension blow dried on cool/warm in sections and applying lots of product. Sounds out of order but stretching the hair some before manipulation tends to work well on tightly coiled/kinky natural hair and works out for my NG as well.
> 
> @KiWiStyle See, yall are tempting me with Qhemet products again. I swear whenever I'm about to hit "Pay Now" with her she happens to be out of stock of whatever I want at the moment lol: I definitely want to try one of her butters during my stretch though.



Raspberry, 
Yeah, she can't keep up with demand.  There is a thread here, I think it's labeled "Qhemet Biologics" and the owner is apart of the discussion daily, I think her name is Napta or something similar.  You might want to check it out and ask her any questions you may hav , she is good with answering questions and letting people know of availability in their areas.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 11, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> Nix08 and divachyk I still have not relaxed. I'm at 13.5 weeks



That's awesome Ms. Tiki, I'm starting week 15 today myself. I fall half way off the wagon every other day...LOL...I'm trying to make it to the end of July.  My daughter thinks its hilarious!  She is encouraging me to get steam treatments to soften my wild as hell NG.  Anybody else try steam?  What were your results?  Would you do it again?  I think I'm going to try it.


----------



## baddison (Jul 11, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> @KiWiStyle,
> 
> Thanks for your concern. As far as my pre-poo/wash/DC/detangling routine, that hasn't changed at all. I've been doing the same thing for over a year now. I'm not sure if the relaxer will stop the shedding. It'll just make my hair more manageable. I went through my journal and read through my notes and the only thing that's different during this stretch is the products I'm using and the fact that I jumpstarted my ng with MN. So I threw away the MN and I'll be going back to the products I used during my last stretch. I hope this results in a better wash/DC day.


 
xu93texas : wow ....sorry you had such a rough time.  Did you wash/DC/detangle in braids/twists/sections?  That is the only thing that saves my hair after I have reached this far into a strecth.  As a matter of fact, I have to do EVERY SINGLE THING in sections.  If I simply touch my hair at this stage...it has to be touched in sections.  Otherwise tons of breakage and shedding, too.  So far its been terrific.  I can say with fervent honestly that I lose about 7 shed hairs each morning, when I groom.  That shoud give you an idea of how much I am NOT visiting my NG at all....LOL!  August 18th can't get here soon enough.

Here's to hoping for a better wash day for you as you approach your relaxer.


----------



## baddison (Jul 11, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> @Nix08 and @divachyk I still have not relaxed. I'm at 13.5 weeks


 
Ms. Tiki : that's great!!  How long do you plan on stretching for?  My relaxer date right now is August 18th....how 'bout you?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 11, 2012)

baddison I planned on relaxing at 10 b/c my last couple of stretches were 16 and that was too much. Now, I'm just playing it by ear. I have cornrows in now for the next two weeks


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 12, 2012)

Raspberry and baddison,

Thanks ladies, I appreciate your concern. I think everything will go well on my next wash day.  It's been 3 days and no breakage or shedding.  I've been wearing four plaits daily underneath my wig to keep my hands out of my hair.  I didn't wash in sections, but I'll do that this weekend. I'm also going back to my old staple, Redken Anti-Snap treatment.  This product really got me through my last stretch.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 12, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> Raspberry and baddison,
> 
> Thanks ladies, I appreciate your concern. I think everything will go well on my next wash day.  It's been 3 days and no breakage or shedding.  I've been wearing four plaits daily underneath my wig to keep my hands out of my hair.  I didn't wash in sections, but I'll do that this weekend. I'm also going back to my old staple, Redken Anti-Snap treatment.  This product really got me through my last stretch.



xu93texas,

That's great, I'm glad the shedding has decreased!  How do you use the Redkin Anti-Snap?  

I still don't know if I have till have excessive shedding because it's still in my protective style until tomorrow.  I agree, washing in sections this late in the game is almost a must.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 12, 2012)

baddison, xu93texas, Raspberry

Well I'm over what I consider the "relaxer stretch hump" and finally in the homestretch (no pun intended), I reached 13 weeks post relaxer today!  I feel like once I can successfully get passed the 12 weeks mark, the following 2-4 weeks should be a breeze.  You guys have no idea how using the QB AOHC has transformed my NG, it's not packed down even though I wear my silk scarf nightly, it just springs right back up.  It remained soft even after a week (tomorrow) of protective styling. My scalp has been a bit itchy but I don't know if it's growth tingles or product build-up because I did apply it directly on my scalp and NG/line of demarcation.  I'm leaning towards growth tingles though because in the previous weeks, I applied a lot more to my scalp with my MN mix and got no itchies ;-).  Three more weeks to go!!  I'm going to continue my regimen as I have been and prayerfully the shedding stopped; I'll know tomorrow.  

Anyhoo, baddison, xu93texas,
Have you decided on your pre-relaxer strategies?  I really don't feel like being bothered with the Aphogee 2-Step.  What heavy protein treatments do you use?  I think I'll reserve the 2-step for the 6-8 weeks post relaxer protein treatment, less stress .  Last time I prepped my hair with Roux Poroity Control Conditioner and CHI Silk Infusion; Maybe I was heavyhanded but one of these products caused under processed areas.  The jury is still out on whether or not I liked my hair having slight texture, I have exactly three weeks to figure it out though.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 12, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas,
> 
> That's great, I'm glad the shedding has decreased! How do you use the Redkin Anti-Snap?
> 
> ...


 
I use Redken Anti-Snap as a leave in treatment after wash/DC. I'm going product shopping today for a new serum to apply to hair before airdrying. I sold the PM SSS. I have Chi Silk Infusion, but I don't want to use that b/c it has protein in it. The Redken Anti-Snap treatment contains proteins and ceramides. I'm thinking about purchasing Moroccan Oil treatment from Ulta.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 12, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @baddison, @xu93texas, @Raspberry
> 
> Well I'm over what I consider the "relaxer stretch hump" and finally in the homestretch (no pun intended), I reached 13 weeks post relaxer today! I feel like once I can successfully get passed the 12 weeks mark, the following 2-4 weeks should be a breeze. You guys have no idea how using the QB AOHC has transformed my NG, it's not packed down even though I wear my silk scarf nightly, it just springs right back up. It remained soft even after a week (tomorrow) of protective styling. My scalp has been a bit itchy but I don't know if it's growth tingles or product build-up because I did apply it directly on my scalp and NG/line of demarcation. I'm leaning towards growth tingles though because in the previous weeks, I applied a lot more to my scalp with my MN mix and got no itchies ;-). Three more weeks to go!! I'm going to continue my regimen as I have been and prayerfully the shedding stopped; I'll know tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 
I will be purchasing Dudley's DRC 28 and do a treatment about 5 days before relaxing.  I'll also base my nape, edges and hairline with that Summit stuff and apply evco to my hair the night before. That's it. 

I've tried a sample of QB AOHC and I didn't care for it. My fave product from this line is the Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee.  Love it .  I used it last night to moisturize my plaits and ng instead of DB transitioning creme.  I alternate both products. 

Yep, 13 weeks today for me as well.  I'm at a point now where I'm going to take it one week at a time and baby my hair.  I think I'm going to cowash today, not sure.  I'm feeling more confident about my hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 12, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> I use Redken Anti-Snap as a leave in treatment after wash/DC. I'm going product shopping today for a new serum to apply to hair before airdrying. I sold the PM SSS. I have Chi Silk Infusion, but I don't want to use that b/c it has protein in it. The Redken Anti-Snap treatment contains proteins and ceramides. I'm thinking about purchasing Moroccan Oil treatment from Ulta.



Biosilk Therapy, Kenra Straightening Serum, Redkin Smooth down and Kenra Platinum Silkening Gloss are good serums too.  I'm not sure if they have proteins in them.  I always refer to Audrey's e-book "Hair Care Rehab" for product guidance.  You installed it as well, right??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes, I did install it.  Thanks for the reminder.  I've used BioSilk before, wasn't impressed.  I'll check into the others.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 12, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> I will be purchasing Dudley's DRC 28 and do a treatment about 5 days before relaxing.  I'll also base my nape, edges and hairline with that Summit stuff and apply evco to my hair the night before. That's it.
> 
> I've tried a sample of QB AOHC and I didn't care for it. My fave product from this line is the Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee.  Love it .  I used it last night to moisturize my plaits and ng instead of DB transitioning creme.  I alternate both products.
> 
> Yep, 13 weeks today for me as well.  I'm at a point now where I'm going to take it one week at a time and baby my hair.  I think I'm going to cowash today, not sure.  I'm feeling more confident about my hair.



I've heard lots of good things about the Dudley's DRC 28 and DB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee, I might have to go take a look at that one. The DB AOHC isn't for everyone or heavy handed folks.  I bought it exclusively for my NG, not necessarily for my lengthy, it could be to heavy.  

"Summit stuff", Where do I find this summit stuff??  I don't think I heard of that one.  

I will be protecting my front bang area and hairline like I never had before.  I need some serious retention in these areas.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 12, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> I use Redken Anti-Snap as a leave in treatment after wash/DC. I'm going product shopping today for a new serum to apply to hair before airdrying. I sold the PM SSS. I have Chi Silk Infusion, but I don't want to use that b/c it has protein in it. The Redken Anti-Snap treatment contains proteins and ceramides. I'm thinking about purchasing Moroccan Oil treatment from Ulta.



After my last relaxer my hair was a pretty drier than usual and was breaking a little so I figured my stylist may have used too much high heat so I'm going in prepared with my own heat protectants.  I just purchased Kerastase Ciment Thermique (before blow drying) and plan to buy the Kerastase Fibre Architect (before flat ironing) to take to the salon.  She is a really good stylist but not perfect; she caused major heat damage to my DD's hair which will take years to grow out.  I figured she's doing the same thing to my hair but I don't notice because I'm relaxed...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 12, 2012)

The Cocoa Tree Detangle Ghee is from Qhemet, not DB. (so you want be searching all over for it.)

The name of the product is Summit Sensitive Scalp Base Creme.  You can get it from your local bss. You apply it to scalp, forehead, ears, nape, neck and hairline.  It's a classic, been using for years.  (I bought it in a much smaller size- I think 12oz, it lasts a long time)


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 12, 2012)

Girl that's what I meant to say, QB.  I'm soo happy to have an authorized retailer near my house.  In fact, I'll be driving pass it in a few minutes.  

Is that base orange?  I think my stylist uses that.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Jul 12, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Anyhoo, @baddison, @xu93texas,
> Have you decided on your pre-relaxer strategies? I really don't feel like being bothered with the Aphogee 2-Step. What heavy protein treatments do you use? I think I'll reserve the 2-step for the 6-8 weeks post relaxer protein treatment, less stress . Last time I prepped my hair with Roux Poroity Control Conditioner and CHI Silk Infusion; Maybe I was heavyhanded but one of these products caused under processed areas. The jury is still out on whether or not I liked my hair having slight texture, I have exactly three weeks to figure it out though.


 
KiWiStyle : Congrats on getting "over the hump".  Like you said, after crossing a certain point in the strech...its pretty much smooth sailing from here. 

I am a regular henna-head.  I've been henna'ing monthly for the past 4 years.  Because of that, my hair is very very strong.  I realized that the natural ayurvedic plants, herbs, and tannins in my NUPUR henna, have acted like proteins.  My hair absolutely DOES NOT need protein treatments.  At the slightest whiff of protein my hair hardens like wood...LOL!  So its moisture, all the way.  Since I henna monthly, my henna treatment tends to fall on the week right before my touchup.  So, in answer to your questions - I guess THAT'S my pre-relaxer strategy...

Usually the following week after my relaxer, I will do a mild protein regimen, but that's it until the next henna treatment.  Henna is not for everyone, and it kinda makes the relaxer orange during application.  Additionally, you probably WONT get bone straight with henna coating your hair.  But HEY! this is what works for me. Check out NUPUR's ingredients here, and see what each of the herbs actually do!
http://www.godrejnupur.com/newnupur.php
I believe this is why I do not have excessive shedding and/or breakage.


----------



## Mznelly (Jul 12, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Biosilk Therapy, Kenra Straightening Serum, Redkin Smooth down and Kenra Platinum Silkening Gloss are good serums too.  I'm not sure if they have proteins in them.  I always refer to Audrey's e-book "Hair Care Rehab" for product guidance.  You installed it as well, right??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Where would I find this ebook?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 12, 2012)

baddison said:


> KiWiStyle : Congrats on getting "over the hump".  Like you said, after crossing a certain point in the strech...its pretty much smooth sailing from here.
> 
> I am a regular henna-head.  I've been henna'ing monthly for the past 4 years.  Because of that, my hair is very very strong.  I realized that the natural ayurvedic plants, herbs, and tannins in my NUPUR henna, have acted like proteins.  My hair absolutely DOES NOT need protein treatments.  At the slightest whiff of protein my hair hardens like wood...LOL!  So its moisture, all the way.  Since I henna monthly, my henna treatment tends to fall on the week right before my touchup.  So, in answer to your questions - I guess THAT'S my pre-relaxer strategy...
> 
> ...



baddison,

I have been researching henna and cassia, I love the conditioning and thickening effects of these powders.  I plan to implement the cassia because of the lack of color transference to my hair.  I will most likely purchase and try it after my relaxer TU next month. I just know it'll be beneficial in my regimen.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 12, 2012)

Mznelly said:


> Where would I find this ebook?



Mznelly,

A few months back, the author was offering the copy for free download to your kindle app.  The kindle app is free on your smartphone.  She may or may not still have it available for free on Amazon.com.

ETA: The kindle purchase price is currently $9.99 on Amazon.com.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 12, 2012)

I am soo ready to wash my hair for the week, my scalp is itching like crazy, IDK whyerplexed.   I did the "scratch" test and there is nothing note worthy underneath my nails so there is no product build-up.  Maybe i'm just getting antsy to get water on my scalp; I can't wait to relax my hair so I can co-wash again.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 12, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Mznelly,
> 
> A few months back, the author was offering the copy for free download to your kindle app.  The kindle app is free on your smartphone.  She may or may not still have it available for free on Amazon.com.
> 
> ETA: The kindle purchase price is currently $9.99 on Amazon.com.



Just bought the book. I've already read The Science Of Black Hair Care--cover to cover!  Great info!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 12, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> I am soo ready to wash my hair for the week, my scalp is itching like crazy, IDK whyerplexed.   I did the "scratch" test and there is nothing note worthy underneath my nails so there is no product build-up.  Maybe i'm just getting antsy to get water on my scalp; I can't wait to relax my hair so I can co-wash again.



This is my third wash and DC for the week...15 weeks post, driving me crazy.  Can't wait for that Mizani BB in a week and a half!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> This is my third wash and DC for the week...15 weeks post, driving me crazy.  Can't wait for that Mizani BB in a week and a half!



I just combed out enough hair to knit a sweater...Sunday will be TU day for me, that is provided I have enough hair left to relax!  My longest stretch ever...I hope I didn't go too far!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 12, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> This is my third wash and DC for the week...15 weeks post, driving me crazy.  Can't wait for that Mizani BB in a week and a half!



I know!!  Third wash!!??  I can't manipulate my fine strands that much so late in my stretch so no co-washing for me, only one weekly wash.  I have three more weeks until relaxer and I'm taking all this NG like a champ, thanks to QB AOHC ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 12, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> I just combed out enough hair to knit a sweater...Sunday will be TU day for me, that is provided I have enough hair left to relax!  My longest stretch ever...I hope I didn't go too far!



Oh no!!  I think as long as you beat your own record, you have succeeded.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 12, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> I know!!  Third wash!!??  I can't manipulate my fine strands that much so late in my stretch so no co-washing for me, only one weekly wash.  I have three more weeks until relaxer and I'm taking all this NG like a champ, thanks to QB AOHC ;-).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Where do you get the the QB AOHC?  I really need something, I'm miserable. I don't know what I'm going to do with my hair until Sunday, its a nappy mess!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 12, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Where do you get the the QB AOHC?  I really need something, I'm miserable. I don't know what I'm going to do with my hair until Sunday, its a nappy mess!



Everything has been sold out on her website but you can check to see if there is an authorized retailer in your area.  I'm one of the lucky ones; I have a retailer very close to my house. I think the website is Qhemetbiologics.com, if not just google it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Jul 12, 2012)

Just got a relaxer touch up a week ago but I'm so confused. I have no split ends ( she cut them so my ends are super even) but I still have breakage? I thought split ends = breakage? My hair isn't dry....I moisturized and sealed every night this week. thoughts?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 12, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:
			
		

> Just got a relaxer touch up a week ago but I'm so confused. I have no split ends ( she cut them so my ends are super even) but I still have breakage? I thought split ends = breakage? My hair isn't dry....I moisturized and sealed every night this week. thoughts?



Time for a protein treatment maybe...


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 12, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> Time for a protein treatment maybe...



Breakage can come from not balancing moisture and protein


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Jul 13, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Breakage can come from not balancing moisture and protein




well my wash day is on Sunday so I'll use my aphogee and ORS and see if it improves.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 13, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Everything has been sold out on her website but you can check to see if there is an authorized retailer in your area.  I'm one of the lucky ones; I have a retailer very close to my house. I think the website is Qhemetbiologics.com, if not just google it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Lucky me...we have an authorized retailer in the Ville!  I just left the shop with my QB AOHC (and a couple of other goodies) in hand. Can't wait til Im off from work to try it.  Maybe I can actually complete my 16-week stretch after all. Thank you, KiWi. Preshadit.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 13, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Lucky me...we have an authorized retailer in the Ville!  I just left the shop with my QB AOHC (and a couple of other goodies) in hand. Can't wait til Im off from work to try it.  Maybe I can actually complete my 16-week stretch after all. Thank you, KiWi. Preshadit.



Cattypus1,

That's great!!  Now word of caution; I apply the heavy cream to my NG liberally but I apply it to my length very light handedly.  This stuff is exactly what it says, HEAVY!!  What else did you buy?!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 13, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Cattypus1,
> 
> That's great!!  Now word of caution; I apply the heavy cream to my NG liberally but I apply it to my length very light handedly.  This stuff is exactly what it says, HEAVY!!  What else did you buy?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks for the word of caution...I got the Moringa and Castor softening serum and the Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee.  I am a serious PJ and I will get whatever it takes to get my wig right!  I've already washed and got my bag, my heat cap and my QB AOHC on, girl!  You should have seen his crazy mess last night...OMG, I was ready to shave my head!  I love the smell of the AHOC.  Thanks for the sharing your experience and recommendation!  Shaved head is not a good look for me...LOL


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 13, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the word of caution...I got the Moringa and Castor softening serum and the Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee.  I am a serious PJ and I will get whatever it takes to get my wig right!  I've already washed and got my bag, my heat cap and my QB AOHC on, girl!  You should have seen his crazy mess last night...OMG, I was ready to shave my head!  I love the smell of the AHOC.  Thanks for the sharing your experience and recommendation!  Shaved head is not a good look for me...LOL



Girl you spent a lot of money today...that stuff ain't cheap, lol!'!   I hope the QB works well for you and help you maintain your stretch, please report back and let me know how it's continuing to work for you.  

I did my weekly wash today and as always, applied the AOHC on 90% air dried hair. If this NG dries completely before i apply a cream, it is next to impossible to get my rattail comb to part thru it to apply the cream to my scalp and NG.  

I have to go through this time consuming wash day two more times and then I'm FREE!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mschristine (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm a long time lurker who finally paid my subscription and in desperate need of a buddy. I'm currently about to end a 10 week stretch on Monday because I have a ton of new growth. I started my journey about a year ago and I'm trying reach SL by the end of the year. My problem is that I have a wack patch in back that won't grow right and keeps breaking no matter what. The nape is so thin right now and I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 13, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Girl you spent a lot of money today...that stuff ain't cheap, lol!'!   I hope the QB works well for you and help you maintain your stretch, please report back and let me know how it's continuing to work for you.
> 
> I did my weekly wash today and as always, applied the AOHC on 90% air dried hair. If this NG dries completely before i apply a cream, it is next to impossible to get my rattail comb to part thru it to apply the cream to my scalp and NG.
> 
> ...



I used the AOHC as a DC with my heat cap and the conditioning Ghee as a leave-in. The comb-out is unbelievable!  Last night I was going to do my wash, DC and 2-strand flat twist-out...I couldn't do jack with that head!  I literally couldn't get my comb or my fingers through it!  I am so happy right now...thank you.  I can make it to my 16-week goal and if I get really froggy I can go all the way to my birthday which would finish my 17th week. Again, KiWi, I can't thank you enough!  Bravo, Lady!  Good Lookin' Out for a Sista!  IOU1!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 13, 2012)

healthy2008 said:
			
		

> I'm a long time lurker who finally paid my subscription and in desperate need of a buddy. I'm currently about to end a 10 week stretch on Monday because I have a ton of new growth. I started my journey about a year ago and I'm trying reach SL by the end of the year. My problem is that I have a wack patch in back that won't grow right and keeps breaking no matter what. The nape is so thin right now and I don't know how to fix it.



Just got some great advice from KiWi on a great product that is my new best friend. Spent a little bit of $ but I can now comb through my 15-week post hair without leaving more hair in the comb an on my head. I was just about to end my stretch early because of my unruly NG. QB AOHC is da bomb!


----------



## mschristine (Jul 13, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Just got some great advice from KiWi on a great product that is my new best friend. Spent a little bit of $ but I can now comb through my 15-week post hair without leaving more hair in the comb an on my head. I was just about to end my stretch early because of my unruly NG. QB AOHC is da bomb!



Where can I find it? How much is it?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 13, 2012)

healthy2008 said:
			
		

> Where can I find it? How much is it?



http://qhemetbiologics.com/ is the website. Everything is out of stock right now but they have a retail locations section and if you live near one of those then you're golden. A little pricey but I couldn't comb my hair this morning and now I can. As soon as I saw there was a location in my city I went out and bought some today and used it as soon as I got home. Well worth the price for me!


----------



## mschristine (Jul 13, 2012)

Sounds like a good investment to me


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 13, 2012)

Loving - I am relaxing tonight because I have a busy day tomorrow, will post pics tomorrow!!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 13, 2012)

Just saying hello ladies


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 13, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> I used the AOHC as a DC with my heat cap and the conditioning Ghee as a leave-in. The comb-out is unbelievable!  Last night I was going to do my wash, DC and 2-strand flat twist-out...I couldn't do jack with that head!  I literally couldn't get my comb or my fingers through it!  I am so happy right now...thank you.  I can make it to my 16-week goal and if I get really froggy I can go all the way to my birthday which would finish my 17th week. Again, KiWi, I can't thank you enough!  Bravo, Lady!  Good Lookin' Out for a Sista!  IOU1!



YAY, I'm so excited for you!!! I keep telling people that AOHC is the truth!!  Especially for long stretchers.  Every time I wash, DC and apply this cream, my WHOLE head is so soft and moisturized I too feel like I can go much longer than 16 weeks.  I actually think I can, I just don't want to, lol. 

I'm glad I can help, you just made my day.  Being able to help make a significant difference in someone else's HHJ is worth my subscription fee in itself.  I've received soo much priceless help from other members, I'm honored to pay it forward.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 13, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> Just saying hello ladies



Hey ).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## irisak (Jul 13, 2012)

Okay I'm calling out my relaxer buddy KaramelDiva1978 How'sit going. We're about 5 weeks in now and I have so much new growth it's unreal. I'm rollersetting tonight just to do something different. I hope I didn't give myself protein overload trying something new. I learned tonight that an ors replenishing pack  and an egg is as strong as aphogee 2 step lol. I hope the shea moisture I used after helps prevent any problems.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## Loving (Jul 13, 2012)

@KhandiB I am relaxing tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 14, 2012)

Okay so i am so in need of a relaxer buddy. so here is the short version.
I am currently 11 weeks post and I normally touch up at 12 weeks but my hairstylist is away so I have decided instead of going to someone elsewho I dont trust I will just wait it out and that will put me at 14 weeks posterplexed. I know I shouldnt be but my hair scares me a lil especially wash days. i could really use a buddy.
I really wanna order AOHC cuz I have been hearing nothing but wonderful things. as soon as its back in stock im on it like white on rice.best believe,manageble soft NGyes please.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 14, 2012)

I need a buddy!  My last relaxer was June 1, so I am 6 weeks post. I normally get a relaxer now but that was pre LHCF AND HHJ. I am in a peculiar situation because I had a terrible setback with micro braid so I have some spots that's 2 inches, some that's SL but great healthy new growth, overall very thin length, very thick new growth. Can some one buddy up with me to help me stay on the right track with how long to stretch, styles to get me through this awkward stage to get ALL my hair back to at least SL, etc?  Thanks in advance!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## irisak (Jul 14, 2012)

Jobwright said:
			
		

> I need a buddy!  My last relaxer was June 1, so I am 6 weeks post. I normally get a relaxer now but that was pre LHCF AND HHJ. I am in a peculiar situation because I had a terrible setback with micro braid so I have some spots that's 2 inches, some that's SL but great healthy new growth, overall very thin length, very thick new growth. Can some one buddy up with me to help me stay on the right track with how long to stretch, styles to get me through this awkward stage to get ALL my hair back to at least SL, etc?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Jobwright I last relaxed on 6/5 so you can join me and KaramelDiva1978 . I don't plan on relaxing for another 6-7 weeks though.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## mschristine (Jul 15, 2012)

I still need a buddy. I'm relaxing tomorrow and stretching until the week of Thanksgiving.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 15, 2012)

healthy2008 said:
			
		

> I still need a buddy. I'm relaxing tomorrow and stretching until the week of Thanksgiving.



I just buddied with Whipped ButterCream last week, the more the merrier!  I'm finishing my first 16-week stretch (in fact my first stretch ever) next week. I'm going to stretch again to Thanksgiving as well. I'm in if you are. Welcome.


----------



## mschristine (Jul 15, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> I just buddied with Whipped ButterCream last week, the more the merrier!  I'm finishing my first 16-week stretch (in fact my first stretch ever) next week. I'm going to stretch again to Thanksgiving as well. I'm in if you are. Welcome.



Yes! I'm in! Thank you so much


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 15, 2012)

irisak said:
			
		

> Jobwright I last relaxed on 6/5 so you can join me and KaramelDiva1978 . I don't plan on relaxing for another 6-7 weeks though.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.



Thanks. I think I can make it!  That would be about mid August right? Any suggestions I. What I can do in the meantime?  Phony bunning and wigs are my staples for now. Think I should cut some of the thin ends off?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## irisak (Jul 15, 2012)

Jobwright said:
			
		

> Thanks. I think I can make it!  That would be about mid August right? Any suggestions I. What I can do in the meantime?  Phony bunning and wigs are my staples for now. Think I should cut some of the thin ends off?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Yep around 8/21. It depends on how thin the ends are. Co-washing is my bff and I usually bun. I also started baggying on occassion. Anything to keep the new growth soft and I have a lot for 4 weeks.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## Loving (Jul 15, 2012)

@KhandiB I got my touch up and updated my siggy. 

I am not that far from BSL . I should be there by the end of the year .


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Loving said:
			
		

> @KhandiB I got my touch up and updated my siggy.



Very nice.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 15, 2012)

Loving said:
			
		

> @KhandiB I got my touch up and updated my siggy.



Ohhhh it's lovely.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 15, 2012)

irisak said:
			
		

> Okay I'm calling out my relaxer buddy KaramelDiva1978 How'sit going. We're about 5 weeks in now and I have so much new growth it's unreal. I'm rollersetting tonight just to do something different. I hope I didn't give myself protein overload trying something new. I learned tonight that an ors replenishing pack  and an egg is as strong as aphogee 2 step lol. I hope the shea moisture I used after helps prevent any problems.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.



Hey Buddy!!! Going well over here deep condtioning and moisture and sealing to MBL!!! Be sure to post your pics of the rollerset thats my old faithful I'll be in rollers today and under the bonnet dryer. Ok so I relaxed 6/9 so I think I am just a week behind you at 4 weeks. Gonna try to stretch with you hun!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 15, 2012)

irisak said:
			
		

> Yep around 8/21. It depends on how thin the ends are. Co-washing is my bff and I usually bun. I also started baggying on occassion. Anything to keep the new growth soft and I have a lot for 4 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.



I agree on keeping new growth soft. You may want to try deep conditioning by parting and applying conditioner like relaxer. Some ladies on here have mentioned that as a big help to stretch. Also finger combing for low manipulation and keep protective styling.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 15, 2012)

Loving said:
			
		

> @KhandiB I got my touch up and updated my siggy.
> 
> I am not that far from BSL . I should be there by the end of the year .



Beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Loving (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## mschristine (Jul 15, 2012)

Loving said:
			
		

> @KhandiB I got my touch up and updated my siggy.
> 
> I am not that far from BSL . I should be there by the end of the year .



Inspirational!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 15, 2012)

Loving said:


> @KhandiB I got my touch up and updated my siggy.
> 
> I am not that far from BSL . I should be there by the end of the year .


 

I agree!!   You are almost there!!  Your hair looks luscious!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi xu93texas, Raspberry, baddison

So I've set my relaxer appointment for August 2nd and I can't wait!! 18 days and counting!  I really hope my hair didn't thin out too much from those three weeks of severe shedding due to using MN.  No more "unusual" bandwagons for me, EVER. 

7/20:
Wash & DC as usual
7/27:
Claify:  Kenra Clarifying Shampoo
Heavy Protein Treatment: Aphogee 2-Minute
Moisture DC: Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner 

I will be wearing a bun and keeping my hair detangled until relaxer day.  I really want to flat iron my NG but I have one concern:  if my NG is straight, how will my stylist see where my relaxed hair begins?? An inquiring mind wants to know. 

8/2:
Protect length with Roux Porosity Control and CHI Silk Infusion

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 15, 2012)

Loving - I touched up, Im not checking length because Im not measuring until August 15th but here is one pic..My stuff looks all silky, lol!! Your hair looks awesome, we are on our way!!









Loving said:


> @KhandiB I got my touch up and updated my siggy.
> 
> I am not that far from BSL . I should be there by the end of the year .


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 15, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Hi xu93texas, Raspberry, baddison
> 
> So I've set my relaxer appointment for August 2nd and I can't wait!! 18 days and counting!  I really hope my hair didn't thin out too much from those three weeks of severe shedding due to using MN.  No more "unusual" bandwagons for me, EVER.
> 
> ...



Good luck, KiWi.  I'm shooting for the 1st so we'll be tag teaming that NG.   You really saved my hair with the QB products.  I also found another extremely awesome tip about a homemade moisturizer in the book--Epsom salt, my fav condish and water...my hair is so soft...I can actually feel my scalp through my NG.  I can run my fingers through it.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 15, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Good luck, KiWi.  I'm shooting for the 1st so we'll be tag teaming that NG.   You really saved my hair with the QB products.  I also found another extremely awesome tip about a homemade moisturizer in the book--Epsom salt, my fav condish and water...my hair is so soft...I can actually feel my scalp through my NG.  I can run my fingers through it.



I would of never thought Epsom salt


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 15, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Good luck, KiWi.  I'm shooting for the 1st so we'll be tag teaming that NG.   You really saved my hair with the QB products.  I also found another extremely awesome tip about a homemade moisturizer in the book--Epsom salt, my fav condish and water...my hair is so soft...I can actually feel my scalp through my NG.  I can run my fingers through it.



Good luck to you as well.  How many weeks post are you?  Epsom Salt...who would have thunk it?!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 15, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Good luck to you as well.  How many weeks post are you?  Epsom Salt...who would have thunk it?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'll be 15 weeks on July 18th. I know, right...it's just a tablespoon of salt, 2 of the condish and a cup of warm water.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 16, 2012)

KiWiStyle, 

I need to schedule my appointment as well.  I'll be relaxing after a 15 week stretch around 7/26.  I'm tired of seeing hair all over my bathroom floor. 

Your pre-relaxer plans look good.  Are you going to trim? If so, how much?


----------



## Loving (Jul 16, 2012)

KhandiB It looks great! And you are very pretty too!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 16, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle,
> 
> I need to schedule my appointment as well.  I'll be relaxing after a 15 week stretch around 7/26.  I'm tired of seeing hair all over my bathroom floor.
> 
> Your pre-relaxer plans look good.  Are you going to trim? If so, how much?



xu93texas,
Sorry you couldn't get the shedding under control :-(.  So is it safe to say the MN wasn't the cause??  Yes, I plan to trim but probably just one inch.  I don't think I'm brave enough to do more than that in one sitting.  I'm thinking if I trim an inch now and again in December, I should be good. My nape is growing really well and trying to catch up with the rest.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Jul 16, 2012)

Loving said:


> @KhandiB I got my touch up and updated my siggy.
> 
> I am not that far from BSL . I should be there by the end of the year .


 
Looks great!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 16, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'll be 15 weeks on July 18th. I know, right...it's just a tablespoon of salt, 2 of the condish and a cup of warm water.



this helped me out when i was going through my protein overload earlier this year.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 16, 2012)

i just cowashed with Hair One Argan Oil.  my new growth was thirsty!  i am going to cowash once a week to help until i get my touch up.  i bought some scurl too.  i really don't care for the stuff, but now i know not to put it on the length of my hair, just apply it to my new growth.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 16, 2012)

Raspberry, @ xu93texas, baddison Cattypus1

I think I just stumbled upon another great relaxer stretching product. Last week I was browsing Nordstrom's Rack and picked up a bottle of Curls Brand Lavish Curls.  I sprayed it into DD's twists this morning for the first time and I thought, well I'll be [email protected]!!  It's a natural version of S-Curl Moisturizer, a favorite here on LHCF for moisturizing NG!  The first two ingredients on both products are Water...Glycerin.  

Lavish Curls has no sulfates, silicones, parabens, mineral or petrolatum oils.  The ingredients list vs. S-Curl Mousturizer:

Lavish Curls:





Water, Glycerin, Polysorbate 80, Methylheptyl Isostearate, Silk Amino Acids, Certified Organic Anthemis Nobilis Flower Extract, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Certified Organic Camellia Sinensis Leaf Extract, Citric Acid, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride, Disodium EDTA, Potassium Sorbate, Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl Glycol, Fragrance

S-Curl No Drip (old formulation):
Water , Glycerine , Cetearyl Alcohol , Propylene Glycol , Acetamide MEA , Ceteth-20 , Olealkonium Chloride , Stearalkonium Chloride , Panthenol , Simethicone , Imidazolidinyl Urea , Methylparaben , Propylparaben , Fragrance

S-Curl No Drip (Newer formulation):




Have you ladies used either of these products?  I stopped using the s curl a while back because I'm not fond of the smell.  I love the scent of the lavish curls and I like the spray nozzle while most don't like it.  It sprays a direct stream as oppose to a mist. When I spray it into DD's hair the stream is a little annoying but I love it for spraying directly on my NG.  So, what do you think?!  Do you think Lavish Curls could be a hit or miss?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sounds promising...I'm still evaluating the Epsom salt formula which I love because I can get it at my favorite beauty shop--my bathroom!  LOL


----------



## mschristine (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm off work and on my way home to start my laundry and also....relax my hair!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm sitting here thinking about my next wash day...as if this is something new ;-).  I've decided to compile my own list of pre-poo ingredients o already have at home and put them in a blender..  

I can't wait!  All of these have great benefits to hair.




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 16, 2012)

healthy2008 said:
			
		

> I'm off work and on my way home to start my laundry and also....relax my hair!!



Good luck...post some pics.


----------



## baddison (Jul 16, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hi @xu93texas, @Raspberry, @baddison
> 
> So I've set my relaxer appointment for August 2nd and I can't wait!! 18 days and counting! I really hope my hair didn't thin out too much from those three weeks of severe shedding due to using MN. No more "unusual" bandwagons for me, EVER.
> 
> ...


 
Great regimen to prepare for your upcoming relaxer!!  August 2nd will be here before you know it!


----------



## baddison (Jul 16, 2012)

KhandiB said:


> @Loving - I touched up, Im not checking length because Im not measuring until August 15th but here is one pic..My stuff looks all silky, lol!! Your hair looks awesome, we are on our way!!


 
Wow!  Just GORGEOUS!!


----------



## baddison (Jul 16, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Raspberry, @ xu93texas, @baddison @Cattypus1
> 
> I think I just stumbled upon another great relaxer stretching product. Last week I was browsing Nordstrom's Rack and picked up a bottle of Curls Brand Lavish Curls. I sprayed it into DD's twists this morning for the first time and I thought, well I'll be [email protected]!! It's a natural version of S-Curl Moisturizer, a favorite here on LHCF for moisturizing NG! The first two ingredients on both products are Water...Glycerin.
> 
> ...


 

wow - now this is interesting.  I've never even heard of this product, Lavish Curls? but then again, I don't really frequent Nordstroms either.  I use S-Curl mixed with with a bit of Jojoba oil, and I spritz that on my new growth.  However, if I could find this somewhere nearby, I would be willing to give it a try. Sounds great.


----------



## baddison (Jul 16, 2012)

*dupe*...sorry


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 16, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> wow - now this is interesting.  I've never even heard of this product, Lavish Curls? but then again, I don't really frequent Nordstroms either.  I use S-Curl mixed with with a bit of Jojoba oil, and I spritz that on my new growth.  However, if I could find this somewhere nearby, I would be willing to give it a try. Sounds great.



baddison,
You can find this at Walgreens, CVS, Target...I haven't used it on my NG yet.  I'll try it and let you know how my hair reacts to it before you buy it.  Since I have it already, I might as well be the Guinea Pig ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 16, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Raspberry, @ xu93texas, @baddison @Cattypus1
> 
> I think I just stumbled upon another great relaxer stretching product. Last week I was browsing Nordstrom's Rack and picked up a bottle of Curls Brand Lavish Curls.  I sprayed it into DD's twists this morning for the first time and I thought, well I'll be [email protected]!!  It's a natural version of S-Curl Moisturizer, a favorite here on LHCF for moisturizing NG!  The first two ingredients on both products are Water...Glycerin.
> 
> ...



This post is just in time KiWiStyle . I've been looking for drugstore products to help me with my stretch. I'm considering Shea Moisture (any relaxed ladies have experience with this line?) but your recommendation sounds good. I'll probably pick it up too since a smell-good, natural alternative to S-Curl would great.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 16, 2012)

Raspberry said:
			
		

> This post is just in time KiWiStyle . I've been looking for drugstore products to help me with my stretch. I'm considering Shea Moisture (any relaxed ladies have experience with this line?) but your recommendation sounds good. I'll probably pick it up too since a smell-good, natural alternative to S-Curl would great.


baddison, Raspberry

I just sprayed some in my nape area, front hairline and down the middle.  First assessment:
1.  It isn't no drip like the s curl
2.  A little goes a long way

I'll let you all know how my hair feels in the AM.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mschristine (Jul 17, 2012)

I relaxed last night and i think I gained about 1.5 inches. It's not as long as I was hoping but I do see some progress. I would love to make SL by the end of the year but I'm really going to have to step up my game and stay consistent if that is going to happen.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 17, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> baddison, Raspberry
> 
> I just sprayed some in my nape area, front hairline and down the middle.  First assessment:
> 1.  It isn't no drip like the s curl
> ...



I'm loving the Epsom salt formula...very soft and I can make it smell like whatever I want because I can add the condish of my choice.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 17, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> I'm loving the Epsom salt formula...very soft and I can make it smell like whatever I want because I can add the condish of my choice.



That's great!!  Looks like you've hit the jackpot for moisturizing your NG!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 17, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> That's great!!  Looks like you've hit the jackpot for moisturizing your NG!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



How did the new moisturizer turn out for you?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 17, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> That's great!!  Looks like you've hit the jackpot for moisturizing your NG!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Cattypus1 baddison Raspberry

I really like the lavish curls but it's no replacement for my QB AOHC.  I'm thinking I can use it as my mid week refresher for my NG.  I love the shine/sheen it adds after drying as oppose to the AOHC and that I don't have to use my comb, just finger part and spray.  I would buy it again.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 17, 2012)

Cattypus1 I think there's something scientific about salt softening the hair..  I googled and there's all types of uses for salt and Epsom salts for body and hair.  Supposedly salt also remove excess oil from the hair so that sounds like a great experiment for my co-washing routine. I believe shortdub78 adds salt to her conditioners as well.

Also, I recently read a post from a relaxed hair blogger who thinks ocean water got rid of her Seborrhea dermatitis, it left after a trip to the Caribbean. 

KiWiStyle thanks for the review, I was thinking of using the Lavish Curls in conjunction with a butter, my hair needs both types of moisture .


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Raspberry said:
			
		

> Cattypus1 I think there's something scientific about salt softening the hair..  I googled and there's all types of uses for salt and Epsom salts for body and hair.  Supposedly salt also remove excess oil from the hair so that sounds like a great experiment for my co-washing routine. I believe shortdub78 adds salt to her conditioners as well.
> 
> Also, I recently read a post from a relaxed hair blogger who thinks ocean water got rid of her Seborrhea dermatitis, it left after a trip to the Caribbean.
> 
> KiWiStyle thanks for the review, I was thinking of using the Lavish Curls in conjunction with a butter, my hair needs both types of moisture .



That is awesome.  The recipe came from Audrey S.'s hair repair book.  I think it is trying to replicate the ocean water effect.  Whatever it is, my hair is super soft and not at all greasy feeling.


----------



## baddison (Jul 17, 2012)

healthy2008 said:


> I relaxed last night and i think I gained about 1.5 inches. It's not as long as I was hoping but I do see some progress. I would love to make SL by the end of the year but I'm really going to have to step up my game and stay consistent if that is going to happen.


 
congrats on your relaxer!!  Pics please...LOL!!!  Hey, ANY growth is a great thing, so good for you.


----------



## baddison (Jul 17, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Cattypus1 @baddison @Raspberry
> 
> I really like the lavish curls but it's no replacement for my QB AOHC. I'm thinking I can use it as my mid week refresher for my NG. I love the shine/sheen it adds after drying as oppose to the AOHC and that I don't have to use my comb, just finger part and spray. I would buy it again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Great! Thanks for the review.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 18, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> Good luck, KiWi. I'm shooting for the 1st so we'll be tag teaming that NG. You really saved my hair with the QB products. I also found another extremely awesome tip about a homemade moisturizer in the book--Epsom salt, my fav condish and water...my hair is so soft...I can actually feel my scalp through my NG. I can run my fingers through it.


 
I think I'm going to try this out this weekend.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 18, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to try this out this weekend.



Let me know how it works for you...good luck.


----------



## MyTea (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a question for the ladies in the hot dry 0% humidity climate. Im a little past shoulder length and have been retaining great since I joined LHCF  I'm looking for a moisturizer  that will keep my hair from getting dry throughout the day. Current products African pride moisturizer lotion and anti breakage oil, herbal essence split end protector ( love). I cowash about every 3-5 days and my hair loves it looking more for moisture without drowning my hair with oil. THANKS LADIES!!!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 19, 2012)

divachyk and Nix08 How many weeks post are ya'll? I'm thinking about staying braids and then catching back up with ya'll on the next relaxer


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ms. Tiki funnily I was thinking that we'd meet up with you on the next relaxer too  I'm just coming on 5 weeks. Thinking of going to 8 or 10. Likely 8, I'm just not in a mood to stretch


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 19, 2012)

Exactly 3 weeks and as usual my ng is already tryin to give me problems. I miss my dark and lovely softenin moisturizer already. Ugh and my motions leave in spray is gone,  hopefully my conditioner mix spray i made works.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 19, 2012)

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Exactly 3 weeks and as usual my ng is already tryin to give me problems. I miss my dark and lovely softenin moisturizer already. Ugh and my motions leave in spray is gone,  hopefully my conditioner mix spray i made works.



Dang at 3 weeks? Your hair must grows in extra thick


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 19, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> Dang at 3 weeks? Your hair must grows in extra thick



Yea really thick its kinda a hassle thats why I used to get relaxers every 4 weeks im pushing for 9 weeks this time


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 19, 2012)

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Yea really thick its kinda a hassle thats why I used to get relaxers every 4 weeks im pushing for 9 weeks this time



Good luck!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 19, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Ms. Tiki funnily I was thinking that we'd meet up with you on the next relaxer too  I'm just coming on 5 weeks. Thinking of going to 8 or 10. Likely 8, I'm just not in a mood to stretch



Nix08  Great minds think alike That will work. I can re-braid my hair this weekend and keep it for two weeks. Then I can take a week off to DC and do a protein treatment. That sounds like a plan.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 19, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> this helped me out when i was going through my protein overload earlier this year.


shortdub78, what's was your ratio of salt, etc for protein overload?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 19, 2012)

Ms. Tiki, I was 4 weeks on 17 Jul.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 19, 2012)

divachyk said:


> shortdub78, what's was your ratio of salt, etc for protein overload?



i used a tablespoon and mixed it with almost a  cup of conditioner.  it will turn foamy.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 19, 2012)

This stretch is going so well, I'm seriously considering a 6 month stretch next time.  If I can do the full wig thing, it's a go!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 19, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> This stretch is going so well, I'm seriously considering a 6 month stretch next time.  If I can do the full wig thing, it's a go!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Work dat thang, girl!  I don't think I could go 6 months, I think I'd be ready to shave my head.  I'm better prepared tho thanks to some new-found friends. . Didn't think I would ever go past 8 weeks, let alone to 16. This stretch happened by accident because I started reading and learned a few things.  I think if I were to start at the beginning with a plan and the tips and support I've gotten here maybe...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 19, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> shortdub78, what's was your ratio of salt, etc for protein overload?



The recipe calls for 1 tbs. Epsom salt, 2tbs you fav conditioner and 1cup of warm water-mix in a spray bottle.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 19, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> The recipe calls for 1 tbs. Epsom salt, 2tbs you fav conditioner and 1cup of warm water-mix in a spray bottle.



yeah i didn't use epsom salt, i used table sea salt.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 19, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> The recipe calls for 1 tbs. Epsom salt, 2tbs you fav conditioner and 1cup of warm water-mix in a spray bottle.



Cattypus1 will you point me to the recipe? I have a few questions. Do you just spritz it on?


----------



## mschristine (Jul 19, 2012)

About to deep condition with Optimum Salon Collections deep conditioning masque. It came with my relaxer. After this week, I'm going to switch to all Giovanni products


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 19, 2012)

healthy2008 - why are you switching to all Giovanni products?  Which ones will you use?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 19, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> Cattypus1 will you point me to the recipe? I have a few questions. Do you just spritz it on?



It's in the Hair Care Rehab book. I bought it on Amazon for about  6 bucks. I put I in a spray bottle and spray it on as a leave-in. Provides a good bit of slip when wet styling and doesn't appear to buildup. I'm loving it!  You've gotta try it at least once because it's an inexpensive option to soften an detangle your hair. If you don't like it, you can always use the Epsom salt for a good soak for your feet or your whole body. Not sure about table salt, though. Epsom salt is not really "salt" but it appears to be a must have ( like vinegar) for any household.


----------



## mschristine (Jul 19, 2012)

sunnieb said:
			
		

> healthy2008 - why are you switching to all Giovanni products?  Which ones will you use?



Well, I tried the smooth as silk shampoo and conditioner twice and I loved the way my hair felt afterward, I also like the leave in. So I'm going to try them out on a consistent basis to see if it improves the health of my hair


----------



## divachyk (Jul 19, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> It's in the Hair Care Rehab book. I bought it on Amazon for about  6 bucks. I put I in a spray bottle and spray it on as a leave-in. Provides a good bit of slip when wet styling and doesn't appear to buildup. I'm loving it!  You've gotta try it at least once because it's an inexpensive option to soften an detangle your hair. If you don't like it, you can always use the Epsom salt for a good soak for your feet or your whole body. Not sure about table salt, though. Epsom salt is not really "salt" but it appears to be a must have ( like vinegar) for any household.


Thank you, I have that book Cattypus1. I either skipped that section or haven't gotten to it yet. You are talking Sista Slick's rehab book, right?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 19, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> Thank you, I have that book Cattypus1. I either skipped that section or haven't gotten to it yet. You are talking Sista Slick's rehab book, right?



I have this book as well and I don't remember reading it either.  I have the kindle version and I couldn't find it...then again, I didn't look that well, way too time consuming.  You're talking about Audrey's book, right?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 19, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> I have this book as well and I don't remember reading it either.  I have the kindle version and I couldn't find it...then again, I didn't look that well, way too time consuming.  You're talking about Audrey's book, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



The book I have is by Audrey Davis-Sivasothy. It's entitled "Hair Care Rehab". She also authored a book entitled "The Science of Black Hair Care" which drove me to the LHCF. These are both excellent books.  The recipe I'm talking about is in a section called Other Treatments and the treatment is named Ocean Spray.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 19, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> Thank you, I have that book Cattypus1. I either skipped that section or haven't gotten to it yet. You are talking Sista Slick's rehab book, right?



Not unless Sista Slick has an alter-ego of Audrey Davis-Sivasothy.  The section is Other Treatments and the recipe is Ocean Spray.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 19, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> The book I have is by Audrey Davis-Sivasothy. It's entitled "Hair Care Rehab". She also authored a book entitled "The Science of Black Hair Care" which drove me to the LHCF. These are both excellent books.  The recipe I'm talking about is in a section called Other Treatments and the treatment is named Ocean Spray.



Found it, thanks!!  I forgot all about that section...favor returned, lol!  BTW, I have both her books and love them both.  I love that I have an e-copy of hair care rehab on my iPhone.  

I'm going to do the Avocado Hair Mask tomorrow, naturally I already have those ingredients!  Thanks again for the reminder.
Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 19, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Found it, thanks!!  I forgot all about that section...favor returned, lol!  BTW, I have both her books and love them both.  I love that I have an e-copy of hair care rehab on my iPhone.
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yep yep!  Those books are the truth!  Love 'em.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 19, 2012)

KiWiStyle...let m know how at avocado mask turns out...I'd love to try it but I'm gonna have to shop


----------



## divachyk (Jul 19, 2012)

KiWiStyle, I have the kindle version and hard copy version. I'll search for it later. I have a bad habit of skimming and going to sections that apply to me for that moment in time.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 19, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> Not unless Sista Slick has an alter-ego of Audrey Davis-Sivasothy.  The section is Other Treatments and the recipe is Ocean Spray.


That's her LHCF screen name and her given name is Audrey Cattypus1


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 19, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle...let m know how at avocado mask turns out...I'd love to try it but I'm gonna have to shop



I will.  I was going to do a different avocado pre-poo tomorrow but I'd rather try a tried and true recipe...oops, I mean mix, lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 19, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle, I have the kindle version and hard copy version. I'll search for it later. I have a bad habit of skimming and going to sections that apply to me for that moment in time.



divachyk,

I read both books from cover to cover non-stop as soon as I got them.  I didn't want to miss a dang gone thang.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 19, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle, I have the kindle version and hard copy version. I'll search for it later. I have a bad habit of skimming and going to sections that apply to me for that moment in time.



I skim too, if I know it why read it again. I have noticed I know a lot because when I read hair magazines, blogs or whatever it sounds repetitive because I know literally 90 something percent of it.


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 19, 2012)

@Cattypus1 I haven't actually read Hair Care Rehab though I have the book (Kindle  version). Audrey inspires me so I got excited about buying her books  but haven't studied them thoroughly. I like the idea of recipes so I  gotta read HCR.

@baddison @xu93texas, @KiWiStyle

I'm really enjoying the thickness of my underprocessed hair right now, lol. I'm only two weeks post but my roots are thick like I'm 5+ weeks post, but they're still processed to be wavy instead of coily at this point.

Adding Roux Porosity control shampoo and condish to my wash day always makes my hair feel awesome (is Roux really only for sometime use?). I used both this morning followed by Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream and my hair was sooo moisturized . 

I wanted to try Qhemet products to nourish my hair/new growth during a stretch but decided to try Shea Moisture instead since it's a little cheaper and more accessible. I'm going to buy Qhemet for my cousin and her children who are really struggling with their 4b/c hair.  I bought Kinky Curly KT and Shea Moisture Shea Butter Restorative Condish to use as leave-ins. Deeper into my stretch I plan to layer the KCKT under the Shea Moisture condish. I rubbed some of the SM condish today through my hair and scalp and was pleased with the results. It's heavier and greasier than my usual leave-ins so a little goes a long way, I'm assuming I have to be sparing with this or it will build up quick, shea butter isnt' a game. I still love my Claudie's Isha cream as a great moisturizer that takes a while to build-up.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 19, 2012)

Raspberry,
Two weeks post already?  I'm happy you're pleased with your hair and thickness...I felt the same exact way with my last relaxer.  

I have both the roux porosity control shampoo and conditioner though I have never used the shampoo.  I want to but I could never find room for it in my regimen.

Shea Moisture products are the truth!  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 20, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Raspberry,
> Two weeks post already?  I'm happy you're pleased with your hair and thickness...I felt the same exact way with my last relaxer.
> 
> *I have both the roux porosity control shampoo and conditioner though I have never used the shampoo.  I want to but I could never find room for it in my regimen.*


KiWiStyle The directions for Roux Porosity state it should be used after a "chemical service" to restore proper porosity. A lot of LHCF ladies use it before and after a relaxer but some natural ladies use it too to bring the hair back into balance. So I don't know if it's bad to use it regularly or why that may be.  I just use it once in a while, usually in the weeks right after a relaxer, the results are always great and the shampoo is gentle. If I can find an excuse justify using it more I will


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 20, 2012)

Raspberry said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle The directions for Roux Porosity state it should be used after a "chemical service" to restore proper porosity. A lot of LHCF ladies use it before and after a relaxer but some natural ladies use it too to bring the hair back into balance. So I don't know if it's bad to use it regularly or why that may be.  I just use it once in a while, usually in the weeks right after a relaxer, the results are always great and the shampoo is gentle. If I can find an excuse justify using it more I will



Thanks!  I will definitely use it my first wash post relaxer.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 20, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Ms. Tiki, I was 4 weeks on 17 Jul.



divachyk When are you planning to relax?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 20, 2012)

Ms. Tiki, I don't have a date in mind yet but it will be around 8 weeks so I have 4 more weeks to go. Do you have a date in mind for your hair?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 20, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Ms. Tiki, I don't have a date in mind yet but it will be around 8 weeks so I have 4 more weeks to go. Do you have a date in mind for your hair?



i have 4 more weeks to go too!  i'm not doing a long stretch.  8 weeks is enough time for me.  stretching longer doesn't prove anything for me.


----------



## Loving (Jul 20, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> i have 4 more weeks to go too! i'm not doing a long stretch. 8 weeks is enough time for me. stretching longer doesn't prove anything for me.


 I'm with you! I think the longest I will ever go is 9 weeks.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 20, 2012)

divachyk and shortdub78 I don't have a date in mind. I was winging it. I just looked at my countdown app and realized if I wait 4 more weeks I will be 19 weeks. WOW! The longest I've stretched is 16. I'll be 15 weeks post tomorrow.


----------



## baddison (Jul 20, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> @Cattypus1 I haven't actually read Hair Care Rehab though I have the book (Kindle version). Audrey inspires me so I got excited about buying her books but haven't studied them thoroughly. I like the idea of recipes so I gotta read HCR.
> 
> @baddison @xu93texas, @KiWiStyle
> 
> ...


 

Two weeks already?!?!  My how time flies fast!!  (....just not for me...*sigh*).

Can't wait 'til August 18th.  THis ng is driving me nuts. erplexed Some days I dont even bother to comb.  I just spritz, scrape the outer hair into a nice looking bun. But if you try to dig into the center of that bun, your fingers will find a nice beehive in there...LOL!  Doing wihatever works 'til relaxer day.  Not experiencing any excessive shedding or breaking, so leaving it alone is working out.


----------



## mschristine (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, I flat ironed and this was the result..if the pics are massive, I'm sorry. I'm posting from my phone 












ETA: The first pic was my hair wet after i deep conditioned


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 20, 2012)

baddison xu93texas Raspberry Cattypus1

So last night I decided to m&s in sections and plat it up and wear a cap until I wash on Saturday or Sunday.  Well this morning I had a last minute showing and decided to remove the plats and put in a bun and cover my NG with a headband.  My hair looked nice so I decided to do a braidout but because I don't like to wear my hair down, I did a faux bob instead! 











Now if I was really going out and wanted to be cute, it would have never came out like this.  This is one week old dirty hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 20, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> baddison xu93texas Raspberry Cattypus1
> 
> So last night I decided to m&s in sections and plat it up and wear a cap until I wash on Saturday or Sunday.  Well this morning I had a last minute showing and decided to remove the plats and put in a bun and cover my NG with a headband.  My hair looked nice so I decided to do a braidout but because I don't like to wear my hair down, I did a faux bob instead!
> 
> ...



You know that's always the way. Very cute.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 20, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> i have 4 more weeks to go too!  i'm not doing a long stretch.  8 weeks is enough time for me.  stretching longer doesn't prove anything for me.





Ms. Tiki said:


> @divachyk and @shortdub78 I don't have a date in mind. I was winging it. I just looked at my countdown app and realized if I wait 4 more weeks I will be 19 weeks. WOW! The longest I've stretched is 16. I'll be 15 weeks post tomorrow.



shortdub78, my hair's health declined with attempting long stretches so I will keep it around 8 weeks.

Ms. Tiki, that's excellent. What are you doing differently this time around?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 20, 2012)

divachyk I'm in cornrows at the moment. But Wen has been a big help


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 20, 2012)

healthy2008 said:


> Well, I flat ironed and this was the result..if the pics are massive, I'm sorry. I'm posting from my phone
> 
> 
> View attachment 160665
> ...


 
Your hair looks nice!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 20, 2012)

KiWiStyle, 

Very cute! looking good at 14 weeks post!

Raspberry, baddison

I'm trying out a new liquid moisturizer-DevaCurl  Set it Free Moisture Lock.  I purchased a trial size bottle from Ulta today.  It really made my ng very soft.  I parted my hair in 4 sections and sprayed the ng only and massaged it in.  I followed up with DB Transitioning Creme and sealed with grapeseed oil/ayurvedic oils.  I put my hair in 4 plaits, put on a plastic bag, my silk scarf and satin bonnet.  I'll be doing my wash/DC tomorrow. 

I haven't scheduled my appointment, yet.  I hope I can get through the next 2 weeks. I'm trying to hold out.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 21, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle,
> 
> Very cute! looking good at 14 weeks post!
> 
> ...



You can do it xu93texas!! Two weeks will be over before you know it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 21, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> You can do it @xu93texas!! Two weeks will be over before you know it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I'm trying to girl!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Allright ladies...I'm touching up today officially ending my 16-week stretch at 15 & 1/2 weeks. I'm also switching from he Mizani BB sensitive scalp (no lye) to Mizani BB fine/color treated hair (lye). I need to run out and get some tea (to drink) and then it's on in my beauty shop aka my bathroom.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 22, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Allright ladies...I'm touching up today officially ending my 16-week stretch at 15 & 1/2 weeks. I'm also switching from he Mizani BB sensitive scalp (no lye) to Mizani BB fine/color treated hair (lye). I need to run out and get some tea (to drink) and then it's on in my beauty shop aka my bathroom.



Cattypus1

I just read in the relaxed hair thread that you relaxed yesterday.  SUCCESS, YAY!!!  I was celebrating my 11th wedding anniversary yesterday so I didn't come on the site at all.  

When I first started my journey I relaxed with MIZANI BB Mild, then I switched stylists and she uses Nairobi Pamper.  so that's what I've been using over the last year.  My hair is very fine and the Mizani got me bone straight; either that or my stylist left it on too long.  

Anyway, let's see pictures!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 22, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Cattypus1
> 
> I just read in the relaxed hair thread that you relaxed yesterday.  SUCCESS, YAY!!!  I was celebrating my 11th wedding anniversary yesterday so I didn't come on the site at all.
> 
> ...



Here are the pics. The first one is my detangled hair (still wet) and the second is dried, flat-ironed,  ends trimmed, pony-tailed and slept on-LOL. My ends are quite thin but I opted to keep the length for now and just get it cleaned up. All-in-all I feel pretty good because I think I've stopped the breakage by changing relaxer types, I've got the tools to keep the shedding in check and I'm ready for my next 16-week stretch. I'm on my way to healthy!  Yay!



Wet detangled.



Dry, flat-ironed, ends trimmed, pony-tailed and slept on


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 22, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Cattypus1
> 
> I just read in the relaxed hair thread that you relaxed yesterday.  SUCCESS, YAY!!!  I was celebrating my 11th wedding anniversary yesterday so I didn't come on the site at all.
> 
> ...



By the way, Happy Belated Anniversary!  11 years, Awesome!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 22, 2012)

Cattypus1,

Your hair looks great!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 22, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Cattypus1
> 
> I just read in the relaxed hair thread that you relaxed yesterday. SUCCESS, YAY!!! I was celebrating my 11th wedding anniversary yesterday so I didn't come on the site at all.
> 
> ...


 
Happy Belated Anniversary!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 22, 2012)

healthy2008 WhippedButterCream KiWiStyle - Day 1 of the next 16 week stretch for me starts today. How goes it with you, ladies?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 22, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> healthy2008 WhippedButterCream KiWiStyle - Day 1 of the next 16 week stretch for me starts today. How goes it with you, ladies?



Cattypus1

aah, day 1...how I long to be there again, lol.  I'm 14w 3d post and have officially beat my own stretch record! 

I just did the Avacodo Mask in Audrey's book and will pre-poo for a few hours under my plastic cap.  I decided to add a few TBSP of almond milk as well.  
Aside from my bout of severe shedding from taking MN for a few weeks, this stretch is by far my most successful in terms of handling my NG.  I
Seriously, I can stretch for much longer than 16 weeks.  The AHOC has made such a difference, I will Neva, Eva be without it.  When applying my mask just now, my rat tail comb effortlessly glided through it, that's unheard of for me this late in the game.  One more wash day prior to relaxer day and then I can co-wash as much as my heart desires!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 22, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> Here are the pics. The first one is my detangled hair (still wet) and the second is dried, flat-ironed,  ends trimmed, pony-tailed and slept on-LOL. My ends are quite thin but I opted to keep the length for now and just get it cleaned up. All-in-all I feel pretty good because I think I've stopped the breakage by changing relaxer types, I've got the tools to keep the shedding in check and I'm ready for my next 16-week stretch. I'm on my way to healthy!  Yay!
> 
> View attachment 160941
> 
> ...



Cattypus1

Your hair is gorgeous!  I also have thin ends but mostly in the back and like you, I want to slowly trim them away and hold on to my length for now.  I don't wear my hair down so what's the point in chopping inches of completely healthy ends off.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 22, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> Happy Belated Anniversary!!



Thanks xu93texas!


----------



## lovebug10 (Jul 22, 2012)

Ladies I'm thinking of stretching until December (6 months). I found that my nape and hairline are struggling and I want to baby it. I would section those areas off but I feel like my hair stylist would think I was crazy to only let her relax parts of my head. What do you guys think?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 22, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> By the way, Happy Belated Anniversary!  11 years, Awesome!



Thanks Cattypus1!  It wasn't easy; love, commitment and faith got us here today.


----------



## mschristine (Jul 22, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Here are the pics. The first one is my detangled hair (still wet) and the second is dried, flat-ironed,  ends trimmed, pony-tailed and slept on-LOL. My ends are quite thin but I opted to keep the length for now and just get it cleaned up. All-in-all I feel pretty good because I think I've stopped the breakage by changing relaxer types, I've got the tools to keep the shedding in check and I'm ready for my next 16-week stretch. I'm on my way to healthy!  Yay!
> 
> Wet detangled.
> 
> Dry, flat-ironed, ends trimmed, pony-tailed and slept on



Your hair looks great buddy! I understand how you feel about thin ends


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 22, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Cattypus1
> 
> aah, day 1...how I long to be there again, lol.  I'm 14w 3d post and have officially beat my own stretch record!
> 
> ...



Right there with ya on the AHOC...love, love, love that stuff.  Congrats on breaking your own record!  
I'm really going to have to try the Avocado mask, it just sounds luscious.


----------



## Loving (Jul 22, 2012)

It seems I need to get this AHOC that everyone is raving about. How do you ladies use it? Is it on dry hair or wet hair?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Loving said:
			
		

> It seems I need to get this AHOC that everyone is raving about. How do you ladies use it? Is it on dry hair or wet hair?



www.qhemetbiologics.com
Most of the inventory is sold out on the site but they have authorized retailers in several states, yours might be one. They are listed on the site.  
I used it on my NG to soften it and allow me to comb through it while still keeping the relaxed ends attached. I just started using it but I love this stuff.
There is also a thread for Qhemet on this forum. You might also get some information there.


----------



## Loving (Jul 22, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> www.qhemetbiologics.com
> Most of the inventory is sold out on the site but they have authorized retailers in several states, yours might be one. They are listed on the site.
> I used it on my NG to soften it and allow me to comb through it while still keeping the relaxed ends attached. I just started using it but I love this stuff.
> There is also a thread for Qhemet on this forum. You might also get some information there.


Do you use it on dry hair?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Loving said:
			
		

> Do you use it on dry hair?



I started using it on towel-dried hair but I have used small amounts on dry hair. It is heavy so it may take a little bit of experimentation to get a feel for what you need.


----------



## Loving (Jul 22, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> I started using it on towel-dried hair but I have used small amounts on dry hair. It is heavy so it may take a little bit of experimentation to get a feel for what you need.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 22, 2012)

KiWiStyle,

I've been reading the Hair Rehab book as well.  I think I'm going to do the Banana Pudding Protein Mask for my pre-relaxer treatment.  I also want to do the Coconut Creme Conditioner for my next DC


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 22, 2012)

Loving said:


> It seems I need to get this AHOC that everyone is raving about. How do you ladies use it? Is it on dry hair or wet hair?



Loving

I use it on my NG at about 90 percent air dried after I shampoo.  I sometimes reapply it mid-week if needed but it rarely does.  I also apply a very small amount to my length, this cream is heavy!  It's not a water based moisturizer.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 22, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle,
> 
> I've been reading the Hair Rehab book as well.  I think I'm going to do the Banana Pudding Protein Mask for my pre-relaxer treatment.  I also want to do the Coconut Creme Conditioner for my next DC



xu93texas

I will implementing all those masks in my regimen; they're so simple and the ingredients are readily available  I just washed out the avocado mask and now steam dc'ing.  My hair felt very strong immediately and I shed very, very little.  I wonder if the egg yolk is a heavy protein?  I'm suppose to do my pre-relaxer heavy protein treatment and I don't want to over do the protein.  Maybe a medium protein treatment will suffice?


----------



## pinkness27 (Jul 22, 2012)

.....................


----------



## divachyk (Jul 22, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> @KiWiStyle,
> 
> I've been reading the Hair Rehab book as well.  I think I'm going to do the Banana Pudding Protein Mask for my pre-relaxer treatment.  I also want to do the *Coconut Creme Conditione*r for my next DC



I finally finished the book and see all these recipes that you have been discussing. I purchased the items for coconut mixture tonight xu93texas.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 23, 2012)

I am having a lot of fun with my new length and banana clips!!!  I can't wait to be APL and beyond. I am going to clown!  Here is todays braidout into a bun.  






Natural color and texture shot from braidout.  



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## McBrides3 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey you guys I'm new to this website but I am starting my journey towards naturl hair. I've only had about 3 relaxers in my life. So I dont perm my hair often. I just wanted to get some feedbacks and tips on transitioning and growing long healthy hair


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 23, 2012)

McBrides3 said:
			
		

> Hey you guys I'm new to this website but I am starting my journey towards naturl hair. I've only had about 3 relaxers in my life. So I dont perm my hair often. I just wanted to get some feedbacks and tips on transitioning and growing long healthy hair



Hi McBrides3
This is a thread for relaxed heads.  There is an abundance of natural hair and transitioning threads here to help you out though.  Maybe someone can post links to direct you to a few of them.  Good luck with your transition back to natural .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## McBrides3 (Jul 23, 2012)

thank you but i do have relaxed hair i guess . im not sure what point my hair is at right now . i got my last relaxer in april so it makes about 3 months now . and ive been experiencing a lot of breakage and shedding .


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 23, 2012)

McBrides3 said:
			
		

> thank you but i do have relaxed hair i guess . im not sure what point my hair is at right now . i got my last relaxer in april so it makes about 3 months now . and ive been experiencing a lot of breakage and shedding .



Oh, I see.  Well can you tell us more about your hair; what products you use, how often you use those products, how you style your hair?  Do you deep condition your hair after you shampoo?  Are you sure it's both shedding and breaking?  Did you self relax or go to the salon?  Hopefully others will come in and help because I'm just now getting a handle on my hair but I do have some information to share .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cheekychica (Jul 23, 2012)

McBrides3 said:


> Hey you guys I'm new to this website but I am starting my journey towards naturl hair. I've only had about 3 relaxers in my life. So I dont perm my hair often. I just wanted to get some feedbacks and tips on transitioning and growing long healthy hair



This thread might help:

Transitioning without BC'ing Support Thread


----------



## baddison (Jul 23, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> Here are the pics. The first one is my detangled hair (still wet) and the second is dried, flat-ironed, ends trimmed, pony-tailed and slept on-LOL. My ends are quite thin but I opted to keep the length for now and just get it cleaned up. All-in-all I feel pretty good because I think I've stopped the breakage by changing relaxer types, I've got the tools to keep the shedding in check and I'm ready for my next 16-week stretch. I'm on my way to healthy! Yay!
> 
> View attachment 160941
> 
> ...


 
Cattypus1 : Very nice. Did you trim those ends yourself??? Awesome job.  Wish I had such skill!!


----------



## baddison (Jul 23, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Cattypus1
> 
> Your hair is gorgeous! I also have thin ends but mostly in the back and like you, I want to slowly trim them away and hold on to my length for now. I don't wear my hair down so what's the point in chopping inches of completely healthy ends off.


 
KiWiStyle , I totally agree.  When I start to actually wear my hair down, then evenness will matter.  Until then, healty is all I care about, and if they're uneven - so what.  My buns don't care!!


----------



## baddison (Jul 23, 2012)

lovebug10 said:


> Ladies I'm thinking of stretching until December (6 months). I found that my nape and hairline are struggling and I want to baby it. I would section those areas off but I feel like my hair stylist would think I was crazy to only let her relax parts of my head. What do you guys think?


 
lovebug10, will this be your first stretch for so long, or are you an "experienced" stretcher.   As long as you keep those troubled areas moist during your extended stretch, then you should really reap some good benefits.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 23, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> Cattypus1 : Very nice. Did you trim those ends yourself??? Awesome job.  Wish I had such skill!!



Thanks and Absolutely not!!!  That hem line would be some kind of jacked-up!!!LOL. I'm a self-relaxer because I don't trust anybody and I hate to wait. There are a couple of stylist I trust to trim my ends and since they will do it dry it takes at most 10 to 15 minutes and I'm out.  They always have time to squeeze me in.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 23, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> I am having a lot of fun with my new length and banana clips!!!  I can't wait to be APL and beyond. I am going to clown!  Here is todays braidout into a bun.
> 
> Natural color and texture shot from braidout.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm loving the braid out bun...too cute.


----------



## lovebug10 (Jul 23, 2012)

baddison well I don't ever recall intentionally stretching that long. If I did it was because I was too busy to get a touch up... But I plant on keeping my NG moist with my Darcy's Botanicals Transitioning Creme. I just got it today and my NG feels like butter. I think that as long as I'm consistent with the moisturizing then I should be okay


----------



## irisak (Jul 23, 2012)

Jobwright and KaramelDiva1978
I think I might relax around 8/1. I'm moving out of state next month and won't really have time to need with my hair. I'll still be your buddies though. Lol

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 23, 2012)

KiWiStyle how was the Avocado mask?  I'm dying to try it for my first post touch-up conditioning session.


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 23, 2012)

25 days post (3 weeks and 4 days) and its my 20th birthday today!!! Yay


----------



## Mona123 (Jul 23, 2012)

I just got a relaxer over the weekend and my hair feels sooo good after weeks of dryness! I asked my stylist about why my hair may be so dry and she pointed to air drying as a huge contributor. She sees air drying as basically "training" the hair to behave like its natural - since it frizzes up as it dries. She's more of an advocate blowdrying straight followed by a flat iron. 

Anyone else prescribe to this train of thought? And has anyone else noticed excessive dryness that may be from airdrying?

Sent from my Android using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 23, 2012)

Mona123 said:
			
		

> I just got a relaxer over the weekend and my hair feels sooo good after weeks of dryness! I asked my stylist about why my hair may be so dry and she pointed to air drying as a huge contributor. She sees air drying as basically "training" the hair to behave like its natural - since it frizzes up as it dries. She's more of an advocate blowdrying straight followed by a flat iron.
> 
> Anyone else prescribe to this train of thought? And has anyone else noticed excessive dryness that may be from airdrying?
> 
> Sent from my Android using LHCF



I roller set and air dry, but if I straight air my hair it will frizz, but it's  some ladies on YouTube that claim they trained their hair to air dry frizz free but when I rollerset and airdrop it comes out just as good as sitting under the dryer, I moisturize Rey well and it and seal and put ecostyler gel for hold so that could be taming my frizzies


----------



## Mona123 (Jul 23, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> I roller set and air dry, but if I straight air my hair it will frizz, but it's  some ladies on YouTube that claim they trained their hair to air dry frizz free but when I rollerset and airdrop it comes out just as good as sitting under the dryer, I moisturize Rey well and it and seal and put ecostyler gel for hold so that could be taming my frizzies



That makes sense that airdrying with rollers would work better - mentioned that if I must airdry either use rollers or wrap it. Both of those help it dry straight.

Thanks for sharing. I feel like everyone is hardcore airdry so I tried to do the same. But its definitely not for everybody.

Sent from my Android using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 23, 2012)

Mona123 said:
			
		

> That makes sense that airdrying with rollers would work better - mentioned that if I must airdry either use rollers or wrap it. Both of those help it dry straight.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I feel like everyone is hardcore airdry so I tried to do the same. But its definitely not for everybody.
> 
> Sent from my Android using LHCF



I tried hair drying an wrapping and it was a freaking mess biiiiiiig time! It was so frizzy and it just look like I was in a hurricane


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 23, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle how was the Avocado mask?  I'm dying to try it for my first post touch-up conditioning session.



Cattypus1

I loved the Avocado Mask!!  My hair felt very strong and soft afterwards...balanced.  I left it on for a few hours.    I think I might try Banana Pudding Protein Mask for my pre-relaxer treatment.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 23, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> I tried hair drying an wrapping and it was a freaking mess biiiiiiig time! It was so frizzy and it just look like I was in a hurricane



If I want to wear it straightish with no frizziness I have to rollerset and wrap and I say straightish because it won't necessarily be straight it will of course have a bend to it


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 24, 2012)

divachyk said:


> I finally finished the book and see all these recipes that you have been discussing. I purchased the items for coconut mixture tonight @xu93texas.


 
Ooh, let me know how it goes!!  I'm going to try this one this week.


----------



## mschristine (Jul 24, 2012)

I know I said would switch to all Giovanni products but I have a little bit of ORS Replenishing Conditioner left and I can't just have a bunch of almost done bottles under my sink. I think I'll be done with it in about two washes so after it s all gone, I'll get the Giovanni


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 25, 2012)

Mona123 said:


> I just got a relaxer over the weekend and my hair feels sooo good after weeks of dryness! I asked my stylist about why my hair may be so dry and she pointed to air drying as a huge contributor. She sees air drying as basically "training" the hair to behave like its natural - since it frizzes up as it dries. She's more of an advocate blowdrying straight followed by a flat iron.
> 
> *Anyone else prescribe to this train of thought? And has anyone else noticed excessive dryness that may be from airdrying?
> *
> Sent from my Android using LHCF



Mona123 Hmm.. good question, I do notice that my hair requires a lot more moisture to feel right after air drying. What products do you use while airdrying? Maybe it makes sense to use heavier butters to smooth the cuticle..


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 25, 2012)

Great relaxer results Cattypus1!  

KiWiStyle I like how you've been experimenting with styles, very cute 

xu93texas I'd have a hard time not eating that banana protein mask lol. I was skimming through the hair recipes in Hair Rehab last night... I _might_ try one, _maybe_. I'm usually not motivated to do all that mixin for hair treatments. The only thing I'm going to do more often is pre-pooing with coconut oil since the practice proven to prevent protein loss.

baddison Still hanging in there?


=====

I'm in week 3 now, things are going well. Since my roots are unusually thick due to being underprocessed last time, I'm going to start cowashing exclusively from the rest of the stretch. I have a lot of good products now and want to see if co-washing, plus moisturizing my NG with heavier butters makes a big difference.


----------



## Mona123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> @Mona123 Hmm.. good question, I do notice that my hair requires a lot more moisture to feel right after air drying. What products do you use while airdrying? Maybe it makes sense to use heavier butters to smooth the cuticle..



RASberry I have been using Mizani Rose H20, which is pretty darn buttery. I also may use Keracare Conditioning Creme after, which is a little heavier and seems to do a better job of "sealing" (I'm still struggling with the concept of "sealing" and what this means so bear with me if I have it all wrong!) 

But even after using these products, my hair just seems to reject all moisture. The only time it feels good is if I put something watery on my hair, like S-Curl or a light moisturizer - and I suspect my hair only feels good in these cases because its slightly damp.  So I'm gonna try to blow dry thing over the course of the next few months and I'll post an update with how that goes.

Have you noticed better success with any particularly products?


----------



## irisak (Jul 25, 2012)

irisak said:


> @Jobwright and @KaramelDiva1978
> I think I might relax around 8/1. I'm moving out of state next month and won't really have time to need with my hair. I'll still be your buddies though. Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.



Okay I've decided after much dithering.  8/9 is my last day for this job, after that I'm relocating from MI to Bmore.  So on 08/10 I'm going to relax so that my hair will laid, fresh and interview ready.  That will be about 10 weeks for me.  If you guys want to relax when I do (and I know KaramelDiva1978 does lol) then I say let's do it.  Either way after this TU I will stretch for the long haul with you guys so I can get my retention on!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 25, 2012)

Raspberry

Thank you!  I'm really trying, longer hair equals more style choices.  

You mentioned the hair masks.  Trust me, they are a breeze to throw in a bowl and mix together.  It's almost effortless.  I think at least one of the masks require a mixer, even still, it's easy breezy!!  You should definitely try it!  

xu93texas

I'm going to also do the Banana Pudding Protein Mask for my pre-relaxer treatment as well because it provides a moderate to high level of protein.  I'm thinking of using Joico K-Pak reconstruct conditioner for my conditioner of choice since it is a light protein.  I wonder why she says use a conditioner with coconut scent??  Did you schedule your appointment yet??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 25, 2012)

Mona123 said:
			
		

> RASberry I have been using Mizani Rose H20, which is pretty darn buttery. I also may use Keracare Conditioning Creme after, which is a little heavier and seems to do a better job of "sealing" (I'm still struggling with the concept of "sealing" and what this means so bear with me if I have it all wrong!)
> 
> But even after using these products, my hair just seems to reject all moisture. The only time it feels good is if I put something watery on my hair, like S-Curl or a light moisturizer - and I suspect my hair only feels good in these cases because its slightly damp.  So I'm gonna try to blow dry thing over the course of the next few months and I'll post an update with how that goes.
> 
> Have you noticed better success with any particularly products?



Both Mizani H2o Rose and Keracare Oil moisturizer  contain mineral oil which will coat your hair preventing moisture to leave AND enter your hair shaft . i would not reccomend heat as it can cause  irreversible  damage to the hair shaft (heat damage) ,rollersetting with large rollers can     be a good alternative  to a achieve a straight-ish look .


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 25, 2012)

irisak said:
			
		

> Okay I've decided after much dithering.  8/9 is my last day for this job, after that I'm relocating from MI to Bmore.  So on 08/10 I'm going to relax so that my hair will laid, fresh and interview ready.  That will be about 10 weeks for me.  If you guys want to relax when I do (and I know KaramelDiva1978 does lol) then I say let's do it.  Either way after this TU I will stretch for the long haul with you guys so I can get my retention on!



Lol you know I am with you irisak!!! Leanin towards 8/4 because I am going out of town. Wish u much success on your move!!


----------



## irisak (Jul 25, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Lol you know I am with you @irisak!!! Leanin towards 8/4 because I am going out of town. Wish u much success on your move!!


KaramelDiva1978 Thanks Girl.  I'm from the east coast but haven't live there in almost 15 years lol .  Now that you're talking 8/4 you have me tempted too dammit!  I'm going to try to stand strong though.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 25, 2012)

Okay I've decided after much dithering.  8/9 is my last day for this job, after that I'm relocating from MI to Bmore.  So on 08/10 I'm going to relax so that my hair will laid, fresh and interview ready.  That will be about 10 weeks for me.  If you guys want to relax when I do (and I know KaramelDiva1978 does lol) then I say let's do it.  Either way after this TU I will stretch for the long haul with you guys so I can get my retention on![/QUOTE]

I completely feel you on the job thing. When it's over, it's over. Time to move on. I think you will live Bmore. I have some awesome memories there. Good luck!  Anywhoo,  8/10 is good for me. I just clarified and doing a protein treatment now.   Trying to stay ahead of trouble, know what I mean...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 25, 2012)

Oops!  Just counted weeks. That's 2 weeks from now Kareldiva1978 irisak.  I may need to wait a little longer. Let's see how this mane does after this 2 step I am doing now.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Jul 25, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> Great relaxer results @Cattypus1!
> 
> @KiWiStyle I like how you've been experimenting with styles, very cute
> 
> ...


 
Raspberry - Yeahhhh.....I'm it it for the long haul.  I know Aug 19th is just around that proverbial corner, so imma just chill for a while.  I'm getting excited about this relaxer because I'm gonna try a different method this time instead of my usually half-and-half method.  If I can successfully relax the entire head at once, with great results, then it will definitely be my new method going forward.  I'm going to pre-part each of my 4 sections into the smaller relaxer sections.  THen all I have to do is apply relaxer creme to both top and bottom of the smaller bits.  This should make application a breeze.  Looking forward to this relaxer session!!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 25, 2012)

Mona123 Raspberry - air drying leads to coarser hair that requires far more moisture. There are times when I cannot seem to get my hair moisturized when air dryng no matter the product or techniques used. My hair performs better when using heat (roller setting). 

Mona, I used Mizani H20 without issues. When actively using it, I use it throughout the week randomly vs. as a wash day LI. I always moisturize first before using H20.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 25, 2012)

I clarified today for the first time ever using As I Am Curl Clarity. My hair felt very hard after so I immediately used my Wen Almond. I actually felt the tingle on my scalp so the clarifying did work!  Then did my Aphogee 2 step. Deep conditioned with a plastic cap under the dryer for 30 mins with As I Am Intense Hydrating conditioner. Rinsed and sealed with coconut oil, castor on my edges. Air drying now so I can bun before I go out tonight. I hope all this will help stop the breakage so I can make it another 6 weeks to relax. If not, I will relax the first of August. Anyone have a suggestion for a leave in?  I have not found one I like yet. Also any other suggestions to help me in my journey would help!  Thanks Ladies!  BTW, I take biotin and a multiple hat vitamin, msm and garlic pills daily.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 25, 2012)

Mona123 You could try layering a heavy butter on top of your watery moisturizer. I get good results that way. 

divachyk Right now I love tension blow drying... even when I do it with only the cool shot my results are still way more consistent than air drying. I still have to make sure to moisturize very well afterwards since the force of the air is drying by default. My best results with air drying have been when I tshirt dried to 70% first and then hand smoothed the hair in sections with product until it was fully dry.



baddison said:


> Raspberry - Yeahhhh.....I'm it it for the long haul.  I know Aug 19th is just around that proverbial corner, so imma just chill for a while.  I'm getting excited about this relaxer because I'm gonna try a different method this time instead of my usually half-and-half method.  If I can successfully relax the entire head at once, with great results, then it will definitely be my new method going forward.  I'm going to pre-part each of my 4 sections into the smaller relaxer sections.  THen all I have to do is apply relaxer creme to both top and bottom of the smaller bits.  This should make application a breeze.  Looking forward to this relaxer session!!



baddison Do you use a sprush? Once I saw this on Hairlicious it made me feel like maybe I could self-relax if I do small sections. Using thisthing is supposed to make it much easier to avoid overlapping. There are a variety of sizes too.


----------



## Mona123 (Jul 25, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @Mona123 @Raspberry - air drying leads to coarser hair that requires far more moisture. There are times when I cannot seem to get my hair moisturized when air dryng no matter the product or techniques used. My hair performs better when using heat (roller setting).
> 
> Mona, I used Mizani H20 without issues. When actively using it, I use it throughout the week randomly vs. as a wash day LI. I always moisturize first before using H20.



divachyk I haven't really given rollersetting a shot but both you and Raspberry seem to have good results so I will try it...right after this airdrying/flat iron experiment which may turn out to be a total nightmare, but I have to give it a try!

Raspberry I actually have tried using both moisturizers, and you're right, I get better results that way.


----------



## irisak (Jul 25, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 I'm down. I'll relax the weekends of the 4th too.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Raspberry said:
			
		

> Great relaxer results Cattypus1!
> 
> KiWiStyle I like how you've been experimenting with styles, very cute
> 
> ...



I really hate bananas except for the way they smell. I wouldn't have any problem not eating the mask...I'm dying to try it!  I'm with ya on the mixing...does seem like a lot of trouble.


----------



## baddison (Jul 25, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> @Mona123 You could try layering a heavy butter on top of your watery moisturizer. I get good results that way.
> 
> @divachyk Right now I love tension blow drying... even when I do it with only the cool shot my results are still way more consistent than air drying. I still have to make sure to moisturize very well afterwards since the force of the air is drying by default. My best results with air drying have been when I tshirt dried to 70% first and then hand smoothed the hair in sections with product until it was fully dry.
> 
> ...


 
Raspberry - YEP!!  I have that, and I use it all the time. It really does make the application and smoothing process pleasant. I never use those tiny, rattail combs. I wish hairdressers wouldn't use them either. But that's just one more reason why I'm a D-I-Y'er!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 25, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> Raspberry - YEP!!  I have that, and I use it all the time. It really does make the application and smoothing process pleasant. I never use those tiny, rattail combs. I wish hairdressers wouldn't use them either. But that's just one more reason why I'm a D-I-Y'er!!



I've never seen one of those, I use a tint brush (I think that's what they're called).  I'd like to try a sprush if I could find one. Is the flat end rubber?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 25, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> I've never seen one of those, I use a tint brush (I think that's what they're called).  I'd like to try a sprush if I could find one. Is the flat end rubber?



Yeah I have the color application brush with bristles.  This spruce thing is very interesting.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jul 25, 2012)

Mona123 and Raspberry, I want to find an alternative to roller setting but for now roller setting it is. I have ditched traditional setting -- haven't done one of those in about year now. I pony set and that works just as good. 

How often do you tension blow dry Ras?


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 25, 2012)

divachyk I have yet to try the ponytail rollerset but it does seem like a simpler alternative. I don't do full rollersetting at all, too lazy for all that 

I tension blow dry every time I wash, so every 4-5 days. I alternate between the low setting and the cool shot. I'm considering upping my co-washes to once every 3 days for this stretch so I may consider air drying every other wash if I can get a set routine with it.



divachyk said:


> Mona123 and Raspberry, I want to find an alternative to roller setting but for now roller setting it is. I have ditched traditional setting -- haven't done one of those in about year now. I pony set and that works just as good.
> 
> How often do you tension blow dry Ras?


----------



## irisak (Jul 25, 2012)

divachyk when you rollerset, what do you do with the part that was in the ponytail? I tried it and didn't know what to do with the part that was creased from the ponytail holder.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 25, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle, Raspberry,
> Funny, I woke up this morning and brushed all my hair back and decided to put my hair in a bun. I may even wash tomorrow b/c I've been scratching my scalp since waking up this morning.
> 
> I've seen Nairobi products in the bss. I used to use the Nairobi Foam Wrap and I really liked it. As for as the Influance brand, I want to say the owner used to work for Dudley's and ventured out on his own and started his own company.
> ...



xu93texas

Remember this conversation?! I'm so glad we hung in there again,  we did it girl!

If this stretch is as successful as the last one, I'm going for 24 weeks.  Because it'll be winter, I'll be wearing a full wig after 16 weeks and wearing plats underneath.


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 25, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> xu93texas
> 
> Remember this conversation?! I'm so glad we hung in there again,  we did it girl!
> 
> If this stretch is as successful as the last one, I'm going for 24 months.  Because it'll be winter, I'll be wearing a full wig after 16 weeks and wearing plats underneath.



KiWiStyle I think you mean 24 weeks.. I was like hol' up, are you going natural?


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow!  I'm so glad to see this thread is thriving!  You ladies are the best! 

I'm sitting here airdrying after a cowash and being frustrated with my 12+ week post hair.  I'm really missing my scalp, but I'm going to try and hold out for another few weeks.  

My goal is to relax on August 11th @ 15 weeks post.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 25, 2012)

Raspberry said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle I think you mean 24 weeks.. I was like hol' up, are you going natural?



Raspberry

LOL!  I'm glad you caught that...yes I meant to say 24 weeks.  Going natural is in my loooong term future hair plans but until then I'm happy to be growing healthy relaxed hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jul 25, 2012)

Raspberry, sounds like you have the blow drying down so keep doing your thing since it's working. 

irisak, are you trying to wear your hair down after roller setting? After removing the rollers, I apply moisturizer/sealer/jbco to my roots/pin curl the hair. By morning the crease is a not an issue for many reasons -- 1) Pin curls helps the creases to smooth out. 2) I typically wear my hair in a protective style. 3) For the days when I wear my hair down, I never wear it all hanging. I grab a handful of hair and pin it in the crown and let the back hang. 

Did that help? If not, let me know.


----------



## McBrides3 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey have any of you guys used the Donna Marie or the bee mines moisturizers and if so which products

Also if you have used both lines which one did you prefer. I like to use one for my moisturizing and sealing and one for braid outs and Bantu knots. 

Thank you


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 26, 2012)

I've found a new pre-poo treatment.  I did the Island Breeze Pre-shampoo treatment (recipe from Hair Care Rehab book) last night. My hair is so soft and it was so easy to detangle my ng at almost 15 weeks post!  The shedding was very minimal.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 26, 2012)

McBrides3 said:


> Hey have any of you guys used the Donna Marie or the bee mines moisturizers and if so which products
> 
> Also if you have used both lines which one did you prefer. I like to use one for my moisturizing and sealing and one for braid outs and Bantu knots.
> 
> Thank you


 
McBrides3,
I've only used one product from Donna Marie's product line.  It was the Moisture Mist.  I had good success with that product.  

I've used plenty of products from the Bee Mine product line. I really like her moisturizers and the Bee Mine Curly Butter (I used this for bantu knots and braid outs).  My favorite moisturizers are Deja's Hair Milk and the Bee Mine Luscious balanced moisturizer.  I've also used the Bee Mine Be Lovely hair and scalp moisturizer, the Bee Mine Juicy Daily spritz, and I'm currently using the Bee Mine growth serum.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 26, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> Great relaxer results @Cattypus1!
> 
> @KiWiStyle I like how you've been experimenting with styles, very cute
> 
> ...


 
Raspberry, glad to hear that things are going well with your hair.  How have you been styling your hair since relaxing??

Omg, you've got to try a few of those recipes.  I mixed up one last night and it didn't take long at all and the results were great!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 26, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @Raspberry
> 
> LOL! I'm glad you caught that...yes I meant to say 24 weeks. Going natural is in my loooong term future hair plans but until then I'm happy to be growing healthy relaxed hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Good to know that! I plan to transition once I get to a certain length.  We can be transitioning buddies as well.  

We're 15 weeks post today.  I haven't scheduled my relaxer appointment. I'm still debating about when to relax.  I'll figure it out and definitely let you know.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 26, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas
> 
> Remember this conversation?! I'm so glad we hung in there again, we did it girl!
> 
> If this stretch is as successful as the last one, I'm going for 24 weeks. Because it'll be winter, I'll be wearing a full wig after 16 weeks and wearing plats underneath.


 
I remember that conversation.  We did it.  I hope to stretch longer as well next go around. I can't believe you're going to wear a wig!!  Did you find one that you really like?  I need to buy a few more.  I get tired of them so fast.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 26, 2012)

McBrides3 said:


> Hey have any of you guys used the Donna Marie or the bee mines moisturizers and if so which products
> 
> Also if you have used both lines which one did you prefer. I like to use one for my moisturizing and sealing and one for braid outs and Bantu knots.
> 
> Thank you


 



xu93texas said:


> @McBrides3,
> I've only used one product from Donna Marie's product line. It was the Moisture Mist. I had good success with that product.
> 
> I've used plenty of products from the Bee Mine product line. I really like her moisturizers and the Bee Mine Curly Butter (I used this for bantu knots and braid outs). My favorite moisturizers are Deja's Hair Milk and the Bee Mine Luscious balanced moisturizer. I've also used the Bee Mine Be Lovely hair and scalp moisturizer, the Bee Mine Juicy Daily spritz, and I'm currently using the Bee Mine growth serum.


 
xu93texas 
I use all those you've mentioned except the growth serum. I love the product line! 

McBrides3, I didn't have any luck with the DM Super Buttercream or whatever it's called.


----------



## irisak (Jul 26, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> @Raspberry, sounds like you have the blow drying down so keep doing your thing since it's working.
> 
> @irisak, are you trying to wear your hair down after roller setting? After removing the rollers, I apply moisturizer/sealer/jbco to my roots/pin curl the hair. By morning the crease is a not an issue for many reasons -- 1) Pin curls helps the creases to smooth out. 2) I typically wear my hair in a protective style. 3) For the days when I wear my hair down, I never wear it all hanging. I grab a handful of hair and pin it in the crown and let the back hang.
> 
> Did that help? If not, let me know.



@divachyk that helps a lot. Im so style challenged that half up half down never even occurred to me lol. So if you were to wear it all down you would need to mohawk rollerset?

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## McBrides3 (Jul 26, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> McBrides3,
> I've only used one product from Donna Marie's product line.  It was the Moisture Mist.  I had good success with that product.
> 
> I've used plenty of products from the Bee Mine product line. I really like her moisturizers and the Bee Mine Curly Butter (I used this for bantu knots and braid outs).  My favorite moisturizers are Deja's Hair Milk and the Bee Mine Luscious balanced moisturizer.  I've also used the Bee Mine Be Lovely hair and scalp moisturizer, the Bee Mine Juicy Daily spritz, and I'm currently using the Bee Mine growth serum.



Wow I think that I may try the bee mines products then. I hear a lot of good things about them. What do you use the hair milk and the luscious balance moisturizer for?


----------



## McBrides3 (Jul 26, 2012)

divachyk said:


> xu93texas
> I use all those you've mentioned except the growth serum. I love the product line!
> 
> McBrides3, I didn't have any luck with the DM Super Buttercream or whatever it's called.



Wowi am definitely going to give it a try thanks for commenting back


----------



## Stillsaddity (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm four weeks post today and my edges are mess! Is there something that I can use to tame these for the next 12 week? Suggestions please...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Stillsaddity said:
			
		

> I'm four weeks post today and my edges are mess! Is there something that I can use to tame these for the next 12 week? Suggestions please...



Get your hands on some AOHC from Qhemet and a silk scarf.  A silk tie might be even better.


----------



## baddison (Jul 26, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Wow! I'm so glad to see this thread is thriving! You ladies are the best!
> 
> I'm sitting here airdrying after a cowash and being frustrated with my 12+ week post hair. I'm really missing my scalp, but I'm going to try and hold out for another few weeks.
> 
> My goal is to relax on August 11th @ 15 weeks post.


 
Girlllll....I'll be right behind you!! 18weeks post on August 19th....whoohoooo!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 26, 2012)

McBrides3 said:


> Wow I think that I may try the bee mines products then. I hear a lot of good things about them. What do you use the hair milk and the luscious balance moisturizer for?


 
I used both of the products as daily moisturizers.  The Luscious Balanced Moisturizer does contain protein.  If your hair likes protein, you can use it daily. If I did a braid out or bantu knot set, I would apply in this order:

Deja's Hair Milk
Bee Mine Curly Butter
seal with a light oil


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 26, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @xu93texas
> I use all those you've mentioned except the growth serum. I love the product line!
> 
> @McBrides3, I didn't have any luck with the DM Super Buttercream or whatever it's called.


 
divachyk,
I love this product line as well.  Right now I'm only using the growth serum. I'm using the DB transitioning creme and products from Shescentit and Miss Claudie's.  Once I'm done experimenting, I'm definitely going back to Bee Mine.

Have you done your Coconut Creme conditioner mix yet?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 26, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> I've found a new pre-poo treatment.  I did the Island Breeze Pre-shampoo treatment (recipe from Hair Care Rehab book) last night. My hair is so soft and it was so easy to detangle my ng at almost 15 weeks post!  The shedding was very minimal.



i have to try that one out in a few weeks, sounds delicious


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 26, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> Good to know that! I plan to transition once I get to a certain length.  We can be transitioning buddies as well.
> 
> We're 15 weeks post today.  I haven't scheduled my relaxer appointment. I'm still debating about when to relax.  I'll figure it out and definitely let you know.



xu93texas
Yes Chica we are!!  I'm going to have to find myself a good book to read for the next week to calm my nerves, lol.  

I had no idea you were wanting to transition too!  I will eventually, but not sure when exactly, I'm not all that impressed with my natural texture and shrinkage. . I would love to have you as my transition buddy when I  do make my  decision.

No appointment yet?  I guess that's good seeing as you were originally wanting to stretch 19 weeks?  Selfishly I was hoping we can stay on the same stretch schedule but I completely understand.  I know you'll keep us posted


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 26, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> I remember that conversation.  We did it.  I hope to stretch longer as well next go around. I can't believe you're going to wear a wig!!  Did you find one that you really like?  I need to buy a few more.  I get tired of them so fast.



xu93texas
Yes a wig !!  You know I don't do wigs, weaves or extension braids but if I plan to stretch six months then wearing my hair out is completely out of the questions.  I sweat heavily on my head so I can only attempt this in the colder months.  The wig will have to be very natural looking and of good quality because I can't sand those cheap, super shiny ones. Where do you buy your wigs?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 26, 2012)

So many ppl to respond to 

irisak, a mohawk set would work best if wearing it all down the same day you get it done. I normally do my hair on days I'm not going anywhere so I would pin curl the hair at night with making sure I had some pin curls going down the middle in a mohawk. This will help ensure I have curl pattern down the center of my head when wearing the hair down. Since I wear 1/2 up/1/2 down, I pin curl my hair in 4 quadrants. Don't sleep on pin curls, it helps to create body/wave to the hair.

@McBrides3, I use BM luscious as a year around moisturizer for any hair style I'm trying to achieve. I use the hair milk as wash day LI. I layer my wash day LIs starting with hair milk, luscious and seal with avocado butter. I use the curly butter for my nape/edges.

@Stillsaddity, the following tames ng:
hair spritzes (Oyin juices & berries or BM juicy)
tea rinses (Claudie's tea spritz) 
DB transitioning creme 

Some ladies (@Nix08), steep their own tea and rinse with that. I have some teas to steep but haven't yet. I'm told that burdock root, slippery elm and marshmallow root are the most moisturizing. Just fyi should you opt to tea rinse vs. buying a product that's already formulated.

@Cattypus1, remind me again, how are you using AOHC?

@xu93texas, I have deemed myself protein sensitive but I never have an issue with BM luscious and use it daily. Wheat protein suppose to be moisturizing although I know some have had issues with it, myself included when using too many products containing wheat protein. I really like DB transitioning cream and Claudie's.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes Tea rinses are FANTASTIC  It took such willpower for me to not go out and buy some more today...I've been fighting the urge for over a week now
Among my list of teas are:
Hibiscus
Marshmallow
Rosemary
Fenugreek
Burdock
Thyme
Fennel
Green
Saw Palmetto
Lavendar
Horsetail
Rosehip
Catnip

and I'm on the hunt for Moringa and Slippery Elm
Oh and I use them all almost daily:wow:


----------



## divachyk (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh xu93texas, I haven't tried the Coconut Creme conditioner mix yet.

Nix08, I'm using my tea spritz daily before moisturizing and my hair is feel super soft. Love it!


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 26, 2012)

Im 4 weeks, wash day tomorrow, and not ready for a TU yet but a good buy double pack relaxer kit for $6 its enough for 4 relaxers. 

Umm is the new thing now leave in's for relaxer kits not dc's? im just wondering cause Ive seen alot like that now and I thought you needed deep moisture after a relaxer.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 26, 2012)

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Im 4 weeks, wash day tomorrow, and not ready for a TU yet but a good buy double pack relaxer kit for $6 its enough for 4 relaxers.
> 
> Umm is the new thing now leave in's for relaxer kits not dc's? im just wondering cause Ive seen alot like that now and I thought you needed deep moisture after a relaxer.



I still deep condition no matter when I'm getting a relaxer or not, I do it everything a wash which is every week


----------



## irisak (Jul 27, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978. I bought my relaxer at sally's today and it is calling my name. I think I might go on and knock my hair out this weekends so I don't have to think about it while packing and cleaning out my apartment.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 27, 2012)

irisak said:
			
		

> KaramelDiva1978. I bought my relaxer at sally's today and it is calling my name. I think I might go on and knock my hair out this weekends so I don't have to think about it while packing and cleaning out my apartment.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.



This may be a little too diva-ish but I would wait till after all that bending and sweating from packing before I relax  so my hair would be super fresh and luscious for my new town. I say wait to do your hair so as soon as you step that big toe on your new set, you feel and look as fly as possible.  I am excited for you an your new beginning!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 27, 2012)

baddison - you've inspired me to try to hold out 'til August 18! 

If I make it, will you be my buddy?

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## irisak (Jul 27, 2012)

Jobwright said:
			
		

> This may be a little too diva-ish but I would wait till after all that bending and sweating from packing before I relax  so my hair would be super fresh and luscious for my new town. I say wait to do your hair so as soon as you step that big toe on your new set, you feel and look as fly as possible.  I am excited for you an your new beginning!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Jobwright You do have a point. Actually my hair is still manageable, I just want to silk wrap it and see my length lol. Which is just as diva like lol. I'll wait until the 10th like I planned before and just wash dc and bun until then unless I start shedding or breaking.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## baddison (Jul 27, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> @baddison - you've inspired me to try to hold out 'til August 18!
> 
> If I make it, will you be my buddy?
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF


 

sunnieb : GIIRRRRRLLLLL....absolutely!!!  We'll be great buddies.  I did the math, and divided 52weeks by 3 relaxers per year.  So it works out to be about every 17weeks.  After our August 18th relaxer, the next one should be about December 15th...just in time for the holidays!!!  

Lets make it happen, buddy!!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 27, 2012)

baddison - um 17 weeks???...... 

But, that would be the perfect time to relax again since it's right before things get crazy around my house for the holidays.  Iunno....


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 28, 2012)

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Im 4 weeks, wash day tomorrow, and not ready for a TU yet but a good buy double pack relaxer kit for $6 its enough for 4 relaxers.
> 
> Umm is the new thing now leave in's for relaxer kits not dc's? im just wondering cause Ive seen alot like that now and I thought you needed deep moisture after a relaxer.




There :ate; EDIT: (are) literally 4 of these


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 28, 2012)

Sitting with my Banana Pudding Protein Mask on!  I'll be back with the results...
xu93texas
baddison
Raspberry
catttpus1

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 28, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Sitting with my Banana Pudding Protein Mask on!  I'll be back with the results...
> xu93texas
> baddison
> Raspberry
> ...




Banana pudding protein mask?? Hmmmm sounds yummy!!!!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 28, 2012)

Any of you have a 2 day style (excluding buns)? I'm looking for a style that I can wear at least 2 days straight to avoid having to do my hair daily. I bun often but take my buns down at night out of fear of breakage.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 28, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> Any of you have a 2 day style (excluding buns)? I'm looking for a style that I can wear at least 2 days straight to avoid having to do my hair daily. I bun often but take my buns down at night out of fear of breakage.



Curls........


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jul 28, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Any of you have a 2 day style (excluding buns)? I'm looking for a style that I can wear at least 2 days straight to avoid having to do my hair daily. I bun often but take my buns down at night out of fear of breakage.



divachyk  I have been putting my hair in 2 bantu knots at night and then in the morning  fluff and go. It gives a nice wave pattern. I am really careful not to twist the hair too tight to prevent breakage.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 28, 2012)

...so I am all done with my last weekly wash and DC before I relax on Thursday.  More importantly, the Banana Pudding Protein Mask!  IT IS AWESOME!!  My hair felt sooooo strong and soft immediately after I rinsed it out!  it's a moderate to high protein treatment so I used this in place of the Aphogee 2-Step.  I used Joico K-Pak Reconstruct Conditioner (light protein) as my conditioner of choice in the Mask. 

Thanks to: Roux Porosity Control Conditioner, PAUL Mitchell Super Skinny Daily Treatment, Hot Six Oil Mist and Paul Mitchell SS Serum my hair air dried soft and straight.  If I wasn't so tired of looking at my 4b hair line staring back at me as I look in the mirror, I might've been tempted to stretch longer.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 28, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> Banana pudding protein mask?? Hmmmm sounds yummy!!!!



pre_medicalrulz
YES,  It is yummy!!  The recipe is in the Hair Care Rehab Book, along with many others.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jul 28, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Curls........





QueenAmaka said:


> @divachyk  I have been putting my hair in 2 bantu knots at night and then in the morning  fluff and go. It gives a nice wave pattern. I am really careful not to twist the hair too tight to prevent breakage.



Lilmama1011 and QueenAmaka, I roller set and/or pin curl and have wave & bounce from that but was hoping for some type of protective style that I can keep in for two days. I apologize for leaving out that detail. I was thinking a flat twist style of some kind.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 29, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas
> Yes a wig !! You know I don't do wigs, weaves or extension braids but if I plan to stretch six months then wearing my hair out is completely out of the questions. I sweat heavily on my head so I can only attempt this in the colder months. The wig will have to be very natural looking and of good quality because I can't sand those cheap, super shiny ones. Where do you buy your wigs?


 
I buy them from hairwigharlem.com or from local bss stores.  I'm getting ready to purchase another half wig to sport until Labor Day.  Then, I'm going to get another weave installed as a protective style for the next stretch.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 29, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas
> Yes Chica we are!! I'm going to have to find myself a good book to read for the next week to calm my nerves, lol.
> 
> I had no idea you were wanting to transition too! I will eventually, but not sure when exactly, I'm not all that impressed with my natural texture and shrinkage. . I would love to have you as my transition buddy when I do make my decision.
> ...


 
I finally made my appointment for my relaxer.  It's next Friday.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 29, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> ...so I am all done with my last weekly wash and DC before I relax on Thursday. More importantly, the Banana Pudding Protein Mask! IT IS AWESOME!! My hair felt sooooo strong and soft immediately after I rinsed it out! it's a moderate to high protein treatment so I used this in place of the Aphogee 2-Step. I used Joico K-Pak Reconstruct Conditioner (light protein) as my conditioner of choice in the Mask.
> 
> Thanks to: Roux Porosity Control Conditioner, PAUL Mitchell Super Skinny Daily Treatment, Hot Six Oil Mist and Paul Mitchell SS Serum my hair air dried soft and straight. If I wasn't so tired of looking at my 4b hair line staring back at me as I look in the mirror, I might've been tempted to stretch longer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I will be doing the Banana Pudding Protein Mask on Monday. I'm glad you liked it.  I'm so ready to try this one!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 29, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> ...so I am all done with my last weekly wash and DC before I relax on Thursday.  More importantly, the Banana Pudding Protein Mask!  IT IS AWESOME!!  My hair felt sooooo strong and soft immediately after I rinsed it out!  it's a moderate to high protein treatment so I used this in place of the Aphogee 2-Step.  I used Joico K-Pak Reconstruct Conditioner (light protein) as my conditioner of choice in the Mask.
> 
> Thanks to: Roux Porosity Control Conditioner, PAUL Mitchell Super Skinny Daily Treatment, Hot Six Oil Mist and Paul Mitchell SS Serum my hair air dried soft and straight.  If I wasn't so tired of looking at my 4b hair line staring back at me as I look in the mirror, I might've been tempted to stretch longer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks, KiWi!  I'm going for the banana mask today.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 29, 2012)

I didn't put anything on my NG other than my leave-in conditioner and now my NG is drawn up  and packed :-(.  

Do you guys moisturize your NG prior to relaxer??  divachyk do you put heat protectant on each section as you flat iron your NG?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 29, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> I didn't put anything on my NG other than my leave-in conditioner and now my NG is drawn up  and packed :-(.
> 
> Do you guys moisturize your NG prior to relaxer??  divachyk do you put heat protectant on each section as you flat iron your NG?



I use porosity control on the entire length of my hair and allow it to dry before I apply my relaxer.  It doesn't get packed but it does clearly mark the line of demarcation. The one thing I changed this time was that I applied a good amount of Vaseline to my previously relaxed hair to protect it from run-off.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 29, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> I use porosity control on the entire length of my hair and allow it to dry before I apply my relaxer.  It doesn't get packed but it does clearly mark the line of demarcation. The one thing I changed this time was that I applied a good amount of Vaseline to my previously relaxed hair to protect it from run-off.



Thanks Cattypus1.  So do you moisturize your NG the week before your relaxer...your last pre-relaxer wash day?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jul 29, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> I didn't put anything on my NG other than my leave-in conditioner and now my NG is drawn up  and packed :-(.
> 
> Do you guys moisturize your NG prior to relaxer??  divachyk do you put heat protectant on each section as you flat iron your NG?



KiWiStyle, I normally wash 5 days prior to TU. I moisturize the ng really good and roller set. My roller set hair/ng stays moisturized longer than air dried hair/ng so I'm usually good on the moisturizer until my TU. 

I spray heat protect ant on every section as I'm flat ironing the ng the night prior.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 29, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle, I normally wash 5 days prior to TU. I moisturize the ng really good and roller set. My roller set hair/ng stays moisturized longer than air dried hair/ng so I'm usually good on the moisturizer until my TU.
> 
> I spray heat protect ant on every section as I'm flat ironing the ng the night prior.



divachyk so that's where I screwed up at.  I thought I shouldn't moisturize the NG because it may leave me under processed.  I'm going back in the jungle tonight and spritz with water and moisturize with QB AOHC.  Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 29, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Thanks Cattypus1.  So do you moisturize your NG the week before your relaxer...your last pre-relaxer wash day?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I do a daily leave-in kind of thing after my final wash but its really no different from every other week in my regi. I try nt to do anything strenuous to my hair the closer it gets to TU time. The PC loosens the NG enough so that it isn't packed to my head and protects it so that I don't get over processed.


----------



## baddison (Jul 29, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> ...so I am all done with my last weekly wash and DC before I relax on Thursday. More importantly, the Banana Pudding Protein Mask! IT IS AWESOME!! My hair felt sooooo strong and soft immediately after I rinsed it out! it's a moderate to high protein treatment so I used this in place of the Aphogee 2-Step. I used Joico K-Pak Reconstruct Conditioner (light protein) as my conditioner of choice in the Mask.
> 
> Thanks to: Roux Porosity Control Conditioner, PAUL Mitchell Super Skinny Daily Treatment, Hot Six Oil Mist and Paul Mitchell SS Serum my hair air dried soft and straight. If I wasn't so tired of looking at my 4b hair line staring back at me as I look in the mirror, I might've been tempted to stretch longer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
your results sound terrific!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey ladies, I have a delima:-(.  I have had tenderness on my front hairline just above my temples (my trouble spots) for about a week now, on both sides.  A few days ago I applied oil and massaged the areas really well.  The left side feels better but the right side is still tender and today I noticed there is  a nickel size red spot on my scalp and a tiny bump.  Earlier today I applied emu oil and aloe Vera gel and massaged...tonight I massaged with my JBCO, peppermint and Tea Tree Oil Mix.  I'm soo p!ssed right now because I don't know if I can relax on Thursday. I don't know what could be the cause of this or what it is.  Do you have Any suggestions?  Do you think I can still relax on Thursday! HELP!!
xu93texas
baddison
Raspberry
Cattypus1

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 30, 2012)

KiWiStyle, 
I'm not sure what you're dealing with.  I wouldn't relax until that area is back to normal.  Otherwise, a relaxer can do damage to those areas.  I hope you find the source of the problem.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 30, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle,
> I'm not sure what you're dealing with.  I wouldn't relax until that area is back to normal.  Otherwise, a relaxer can do damage to those areas.  I hope you find the source of the problem.



xu93texas
I know, I don't want to accept that :-(.  We're taking our family trip to Disney World on 8/16 and I cannot deal with my NG while on vacation.  After I applied the tea tree oil mix, I prayed that it's healed by this morning, the best remedy ever!  It's still tender a little but the redness and bump is gone.  It moved closer to my hairline so prayerfully it's working it's way out, whatever it is.    

I've been researching this problem and a lot of ladies say this happens to them when they are -3-6 months into stretching or their transition.  The area of tenderness isn't as large as it was last night so I'm applying more tea tree oil and praying more.  

I'll keep you posted.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Jul 30, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas
> I know, I don't want to accept that :-(. We're taking our family trip to Disney World on 8/16 and I cannot deal with my NG while on vacation. After I applied the tea tree oil mix, I prayed that it's healed by this morning, the best remedy ever! It's still tender a little but the redness and bump is gone. It moved closer to my hairline so prayerfully it's working it's way out, whatever it is.
> 
> I've been researching this problem and a lot of ladies say this happens to them when they are -3-6 months into stretching or their transition. The area of tenderness isn't as large as it was last night so I'm applying more tea tree oil and praying more.
> ...


 
KiWiStyle ; I hope your area is doing much better.   I agree that relaxing an area that you KNOW is not in a normal state, is not such a good idea.  Emu Oil and Tea Tree oil are known for their healing effects, so here's to hoping your sensitive area feels better by the end of the week.  Perhaps you could push your relaxer out a few days, but still get it done before your 8/16 plans??


----------



## divachyk (Jul 30, 2012)

@KiWiStyle, you should be fine to relax as long as you've not aggravated that area with rubbing or scratching. My research sometime ago indicated this tenderness and appearance of tiny bumps tends to happen deep into a stretch and/or when deep into a stretch with manipulating the hair to much. My tenderness and bumps went away when I left my hair alone and let it rest. 

ETA: I can't recall if I had the tenderness/bumps during TU. If you're concerned, just postpone. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 30, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle
> I hope your area is doing much better.   I agree that relaxing an area that you KNOW is not in a normal state, is not such a good idea.  Emu Oil and Tea Tree oil are known for their healing effects, so here's to hoping your sensitive area feels better by the end of the week.  Perhaps you could push your relaxer out a few days, but still get it done before your 8/16 plans??



baddison yes, I'm so happy I already had the aloe vera gel, tea tree  and Emu oils already. I'm applying them again this morning.

divachyk I remember seeing your comments in the thread about long stretching and transition tenderness and bumps.  I find that info to be true because I have not introduced anything new to my regimen other than Organix Coconut milk anti-breakage serum and even then, it's only on my ends.  I did massage heavily on Friday and did a gentle massage yesterday morning but haven't since, I should be ok, right??  

xu93texas
I'm happy to report that the tenderness has subsided significantly since my original post, the redness is gone.  I'm not the holy than thou person but I believe the prayer worked!!!  I'm
going to relax as scheduled.  

Thanks ladies for all the advice.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jul 30, 2012)

Remind me KiWiStyle, when do you TU?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 30, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Remind me KiWiStyle, when do you TU?



This Thursday divachyk


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 30, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> I do a daily leave-in kind of thing after my final wash but its really no different from every other week in my regi. I try nt to do anything strenuous to my hair the closer it gets to TU time. The PC loosens the NG enough so that it isn't packed to my head and protects it so that I don't get over processed.



Cattypus1 I used Roux PC for my last relaxer.  I also applied CHI silk infusion.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 30, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> This Thursday @divachyk


You should be fine KiWiStyle, just let your scalp rest from now - then.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 30, 2012)

divachyk said:


> You should be fine KiWiStyle, just let your scalp rest from now - then.



Thanks divachyk!  I moisturized & sealed, detangled and removed shed hairs today, I'm done with my hair until relaxer day.


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 30, 2012)

My hair is finally soft and healthy cause after alot of trial and error I finally found my staples!!! Yay

Btw anybody want a barely used bottle of scurl it didnt really work for me.

32 days = 4 weeks 4 days


----------



## Stillsaddity (Jul 30, 2012)

sckri23 said:
			
		

> My hair is finally soft and healthy cause after alot of trial and error I finally found my staples!!! Yay
> 
> Btw anybody want a barely used bottle of scurl it didnt really work for me.
> 
> 32 days = 4 weeks 4 days



I'm 4 week 4 days too!! How long are you going? I'm trying for 16 weeks this time, if I can make it. My edges are a little unruly already but my hair was manageable last time even though I only went 13 week. 

I don't have a buddy yet, maybe we can join up


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 30, 2012)

KiWiStyle I'm not sure what's going on but I would definitely not get any relaxer near that place. Try a little Neosporin to start the healing.  Are having an allergic reaction to something maybe?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 30, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle I'm not sure what's going on but I would definitely not get any relaxer near that place. Try a little Neosporin to start the healing.  Are having an allergic reaction to something maybe?



Cattypus1 I don't know what was going on either but I promise you, it's completely gone now.  It was still a little tender earlier and now that's gone too.  Guys I'm serious, you may laugh but I believe my little prayer worked!  This was crazy!  It's been really tender for over a week and I started freaking out as I got closer to relaxer.  If it had remained the same as yesterday and prior, I wouldn't relax yet.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 30, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Cattypus1 I don't know what was going on either but I promise you, it's completely gone now.  It was still a little tender earlier and now that's gone too.  Guys I'm serious, you may laugh but I believe my little prayer worked!  This was crazy!  It's been really tender for over a week and I started freaking out as I got closer to relaxer.  If it had remained the same as yesterday and prior, I wouldn't relax yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Okaaaaay...be careful with that. Good luck.  Keep us posted.


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 31, 2012)

Stillsaddity said:
			
		

> I'm 4 week 4 days too!! How long are you going? I'm trying for 16 weeks this time, if I can make it. My edges are a little unruly already but my hair was manageable last time even though I only went 13 week.
> 
> I don't have a buddy yet, maybe we can join up



Im goin 9 weeks this time my goal is to get up to 12 weeks and make that my norm for a bit


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 31, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Okaaaaay...be careful with that. Good luck.  Keep us posted.



Cattypus1. Thanks for being concerned but it's really ok now.  I will keep you posted .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 31, 2012)

KiWiStyle,
 I'm glad the area is healing.  Yes, prayer does work! I can't wait to see your relaxer results.  I'm going to cancel my appt. b/c I'm not ready to relax on Fiday.  I've been to busy to do my pre-relaxer treatments.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 31, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> KiWiStyle,
> I'm glad the area is healing.  Yes, prayer does work! I can't wait to see your relaxer results.  I'm going to cancel my appt. b/c I'm not ready to relax on Fiday.  I've been to busy to do my pre-relaxer treatments.  I'll keep you posted.



xu93texas
Its cool, hopefully when you do relax we will still be buddies.  Do you think you'll trim next week?  I'm soo geeked for my appointment, I'm trimming about an inch off this time.  If she says I don't need to trim that much I will just tell her to take off what she think is necessary.  I really trust her, she always tell me exactly how much she will trim and turn me to face the mirror.  After Thursday, I'm going to co-wash like crazy!!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 1, 2012)

sckri23 said:
			
		

> My hair is finally soft and healthy cause after alot of trial and error I finally found my staples!!! Yay
> 
> Btw anybody want a barely used bottle of scurl it didnt really work for me.
> 
> 32 days = 4 weeks 4 days



I will gladly take the Scurl off of your hands. Message me for details.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 1, 2012)

irisak looks like I will be stretching anyway. I have to work tomorrow so I am missing my hair appointment.      :-( On the flip side my hair is still soft and manageable. Must be all the co-washing. Hopefully I can get to the salon soon!!!


----------



## irisak (Aug 1, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> @irisak looks like I will be stretching anyway. I have to work tomorrow so I am missing my hair appointment.      :-( On the flip side my hair is still soft and manageable. Must be all the co-washing. Hopefully I can get to the salon soon!!!


KaramelDiva1978 and Jobwright forgive me relaxer buddies for I have relaxed.  I got so stressed and knew I would never have time again until after I not only moved but got settled that I just couldn't hold out.  I relaxed yesterday. 
As punishment though, I will stretch with you this next time even though I'll be at least 2 more weeks post than you are lol.  It's hard for me to stretch because I like straight styles but have to use a Just for Me Texture Softener to relax so my hair is very very very texlaxed lol. i

OAN I think I'm going to make a few wigs once I get settled and wig it for the rest of the year.  Sewins are hurting my perimeter although the rest of my hair is thriving.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 2, 2012)

Relaxer in two hours! Wish me luck!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Aug 2, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Relaxer in two hours! Wish me luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Good luck KiWiStyle


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 2, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Relaxer in two hours! Wish me luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Good luck...a little late but well wishes anyway.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Aug 2, 2012)

Stillsaddity said:


> I'm 4 week 4 days too!! How long are you going? I'm trying for 16 weeks this time, if I can make it. My edges are a little unruly already but my hair was manageable last time even though I only went 13 week.
> 
> I don't have a buddy yet, maybe we can join up




Hey have you found a buddy yet ? I just relaxed June 23 after being natural for 3 year. So I'm 5 weeks and 5 day post. I'm trying to go 15 week. 

If you are buddy less, we should join up


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 2, 2012)

xu93texas baddison Raspberry Cattypus1

My relaxer application came out really nice and with plenty of texture; so would that mean I'm texlaxed??  She cut about an inch off and we plan to trim again in three months to even out my hemline.  I really love my stylist, she listens and does exactly as I ask and offers lots of healthy advice.  I told her about the two very short and thin areas in the front so she pointed out where she will start (middle) and work that area and then work to the edges applying to my two weak spots last.  She said, "I'll rinse that area first".  I thought...a stylist after my own heart!  

Here are a few shots:














Obviously I trimmed a lot of my progress off so I won't be making APL length in December because I'll trim again in November.  I wish Nioxin would hurry and put their pills back on the shelves, my growth isn't nearly the same without it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 2, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> xu93texas baddison Raspberry Cattypus1
> 
> My relaxer application came out really nice and with plenty of texture; so would that mean I'm texlaxed??  She cut about an inch off and we plan to trim again in three months to even out my hemline.  I really love my stylist, she listens and does exactly as I ask and offers lots of healthy advice.  I told her about the two very short and thin areas in the front so she pointed out where she will start (middle) and work that area and then work to the edges applying to my two weak spots last.  She said, "I'll rinse that area first".  I thought...a stylist after my own heart!
> 
> ...



Pretty and so shiny. Glad it went well for you.


----------



## sckri23 (Aug 2, 2012)

Cowashing really helps with combing my ng. Ima cowash every otherday, some days with dc.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a problem...I don't like my hair down anymore.  My hair was swangin' all over the place and what did I do?  I came home and moisturized, sealed and yep, you guessed it, back in my protective style.  I miss my thickness and want to shampoo, DC and airdry tomorrow.  I go to the salon and pay for chemical treatments and trims, not necessarily for styling, bur it is a plus.  My poor husband came home from work looking confused, like where is your hair?  I told him I took pictures and he said, "why didn't you send me pictures? I wanna see the pictures", lol. Gotta love a man that cares and notices...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Aug 2, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas @baddison @Raspberry @Cattypus1
> 
> My relaxer application came out really nice and with plenty of texture; so would that mean I'm texlaxed?? She cut about an inch off and we plan to trim again in three months to even out my hemline. I really love my stylist, she listens and does exactly as I ask and offers lots of healthy advice. I told her about the two very short and thin areas in the front so she pointed out where she will start (middle) and work that area and then work to the edges applying to my two weak spots last. She said, "I'll rinse that area first". I thought...a stylist after my own heart!
> 
> ...


 
KiWiStyle

WOW!  :wow: beautiful results!!!  I'm taking Hairfinity and am seeing tremendous results with them.  Been taking them since January 2012, cant wait til I relax on August 19th  :hehe:

But your hair look healthy and gorgeous.  Hope I get those kind of results when I D-I-Y my own relaxer....


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 2, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle
> 
> WOW!  :wow: beautiful results!!!  I'm taking Hairfinity and am seeing tremendous results with them.  Been taking them since January 2012, cant wait til I relax on August 19th  :hehe:
> 
> But your hair look healthy and gorgeous.  Hope I get those kind of results when I D-I-Y my own relaxer....



Thanks Baddison!  This is salon results, I dont trust myself to self relax, lol.  I took Hairfinity when I first started my HHJ, I might have to try them again because Nioxin is taking too long.  I've been taking GNC Ultra Nourish-Hair for about six weeks now.  Your relaxer results will be GREAT!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 2, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> xu93texas baddison Raspberry Cattypus1
> 
> My relaxer application came out really nice and with plenty of texture; so would that mean I'm texlaxed??  She cut about an inch off and we plan to trim again in three months to even out my hemline.  I really love my stylist, she listens and does exactly as I ask and offers lots of healthy advice.  I told her about the two very short and thin areas in the front so she pointed out where she will start (middle) and work that area and then work to the edges applying to my two weak spots last.  She said, "I'll rinse that area first".  I thought...a stylist after my own heart!
> 
> ...



Your hair is so shiny and it looks great. I think you can still make APL by December.  I hope to have great results like yours!


----------



## freckledface (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm 1 week post and in need of a hair buddy  I want to try and strech to 10 weeks and could use a lil motivation  I self relax so that makes it harder to hold back


----------



## divachyk (Aug 3, 2012)

Very pretty KiWiStyle --- i evened out my hair about a month ago. Post chop shock lasted for about a week but, I love it, so manageable.


----------



## baddison (Aug 3, 2012)

@xu93texas @KiWiStyle @Raspberry @Cattypus1 @sunnieb 

  .....am I the only one left who is still holding out til August 18th/19th to relax. Have I any buddies left....booohoooo....

Yoooohooooo.....where you at, oh buddy-o-mine...LOL!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 3, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> @xu93texas KiWiStyle @Raspberry @Cattypus1 @sunnieb
> 
> .....am I the only one left who is still holding out til August 18th/19th to relax. Have I any buddies left....booohoooo....
> 
> Yoooohooooo.....where you at, oh buddy-o-mine...LOL!!



I'm sorry baddison. The wooley-boolies just got too much for me. I'm 2 weeks post tomorrow.  Planning a 20-week stretch, though to December 8. I've got the tools now so I think I can make it, I only lasted 15 & 1/2 weeks this time.  Good luck on the rest of your stretch...we're here for you.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 3, 2012)

baddison - me and my tangly newgrowth are in for the long haul to August 18th!  

I'm dc'ing tonight and I might rollerset to stretch this newgrowth out.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Aug 3, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> @baddison - me and my tangly newgrowth are in for the long haul to August 18th!
> 
> I'm dc'ing tonight and I might rollerset to stretch this newgrowth out.
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF


 
sunnieb



:woohoo2: :woohoo2: :woohoo2:

Cool beans!!! We got this, girl.... lets whip that NG :whipgirl: til August 18th...LOL!


----------



## baddison (Aug 3, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm sorry @baddison. The wooley-boolies just got too much for me. I'm 2 weeks post tomorrow. Planning a 20-week stretch, though to December 8. I've got the tools now so I think I can make it, I only lasted 15 & 1/2 weeks this time. Good luck on the rest of your stretch...we're here for you.


 
Cattypus1

Hey thats not such a bad thing after all!! Next relaxer for me is 17weeks away....that puts me at December 15th....so we can resume our "buddy-ship" after my August relaxer...whoopie!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 3, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> Your hair is so shiny and it looks great. I think you can still make APL by December.  I hope to have great results like yours!



xu93texas. Thank you.  I'm certain I won't be APL until April-2013.  When I relax in December, I will cut another inch off so that will leave me with only about one inch of retained growth.  My next relaxer will be my last cut to even my back hemline, after that I should really stead to see some serious retention.  If I can get my hands on some Nioxin pills, maybe I can get there sooner.  

Your results will be phenominal, they always are!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 3, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> Very pretty KiWiStyle --- i evened out my hair about a month ago. Post chop shock lasted for about a week but, I love it, so manageable.



divachyk. Thank you.  It's soo important to even the hair to get rid of thin ends. I was going back and forth with a decision but in the eleventh hour, I firmly decided it was best for the health of, retention and appearance of my hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 3, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> @xu93texas KiWiStyle @Raspberry @Cattypus1 @sunnieb
> 
> .....am I the only one left who is still holding out til August 18th/19th to relax. Have I any buddies left....booohoooo....
> 
> Yoooohooooo.....where you at, oh buddy-o-mine...LOL!!



Sorry, but I never intended to stretch as long as 18/19 weeks, 16 was my max and longest stretch ever.  I need to gradually see how my hair is doing as I attempt longer stretches, I'd hate to find out later that I caused more damage than good.  Because she left some texture and i plan to do cassia treatments, I think my fine strands will be strong enough to handle those long haul stretches.  Seeing as there were no ill effects to my hair, I do plan to stretch longer than 16 weeks this go round, my goal is to for six months :-o.  At this point I have no idea who my buddy is anymore, I think xu93texas is holding out a few more weeks .  

Good luck, I can't wait to see your progress!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Aug 3, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> divachyk. Thank you.  It's soo important to even the hair to get rid of thin ends. I was going back and forth with a decision but in the eleventh hour, I firmly decided it was best for the health of, retention and appearance of my hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle it really is although we be trying to hold on to length for dear life. My chop taught me a valuable lesson. My hair even detangles better and that has been my area of struggle since starting my HHJ.


----------



## baddison (Aug 3, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Sorry, but I never intended to stretch as long as 18/19 weeks, 16 was my max and longest stretch ever. I need to gradually see how my hair is doing as I attempt longer stretches, I'd hate to find out later that I caused more damage than good. Because she left some texture and i plan to do cassia treatments, I think my fine strands will be strong enough to handle those long haul stretches. Seeing as there were no ill effects to my hair, I do plan to stretch longer than 16 weeks this go round, my goal is to for six months :-o. At this point I have no idea who my buddy is anymore, I think @xu93texas is holding out a few more weeks .
> 
> Good luck, I can't wait to see your progress!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Girl your hair is so pretty.....and I think - like you - I may just be chopping of some ends too.  They're not UNHEALTHY....matter of fact, my hair and its ends are the healthiest they've ever been in years.  But my hair grows so uneven.  I have layers that INSIST on being layers even though I have cut them numerous times before.  I think they're tryna beat me  into submission and acceptance...*sigh*....don't know yet.  I cut it, and in about a month's time - no lie! - the layers grow themselves back again. 

Its frustrating 'cause I'm sick and tired of chopping away my healthy progress for look-see sake....


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 3, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> @xu93texas KiWiStyle @Raspberry @Cattypus1 @sunnieb
> 
> .....am I the only one left who is still holding out til August 18th/19th to relax. Have I any buddies left....booohoooo....
> 
> Yoooohooooo.....where you at, oh buddy-o-mine...LOL!!



I am here with you! 8 wks tomorrow an counting. Hair is feeling good after a good pre deepoo and deep conditioning. I am in love with KeraCare products!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 3, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> Cattypus1
> 
> Hey thats not such a bad thing after all!! Next relaxer for me is 17weeks away....that puts me at December 15th....so we can resume our "buddy-ship" after my August relaxer...whoopie!!



I'm in...doin the buddy dance, oh yeah. LOL.  Good luck. I'm a PJ so I've been doing a little retail therapy in celebration of my bd yesterday. Got some Qhemet shampoo and some Trader Joe's shampoo to try cause I left some texture in this time KiWiStyle and I'm hoping the stretch won't stress me to the point of ending it earlier than I plan.  I've been looking at doing tea rinses but since most of the products I have purchased lately have some kind of tea in them I'm going to hold off on that.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 3, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> Girl your hair is so pretty.....and I think - like you - I may just be chopping of some ends too.  They're not UNHEALTHY....matter of fact, my hair and its ends are the healthiest they've ever been in years.  But my hair grows so uneven.  I have layers that INSIST on being layers even though I have cut them numerous times before.  I think they're tryna beat me  into submission and acceptance...*sigh*....don't know yet.  I cut it, and in about a month's time - no lie! - the layers grow themselves back again.
> 
> Its frustrating 'cause I'm sick and tired of chopping away my healthy progress for look-see sake....



baddison. I know what you mean.  I noticed your ends were like mine but I didn't know if you would take offense if I mentioned it.  Yeah my ends are healthy, my back hemline was thin because of previous nape damage.  It's now healthy and growing nicely but it will never catch up to the rest.  My hair looks and feel so much better, it was a good decision.  I think you should too, a little at a time so you won't miss your length.  Do you massage the area that grows slower than the rest??  This is my goal moving forward.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 3, 2012)

baddison said:


> @xu93texas @KiWiStyle @Raspberry @Cattypus1 @sunnieb
> 
> .....am I the only one left who is still holding out til August 18th/19th to relax. Have I any buddies left....booohoooo....
> 
> Yoooohooooo.....where you at, oh buddy-o-mine...LOL!!


@baddison,
I'm 16 weeks post and will be relaxing around 8/15 or 8/16 @ 18 weeks post.


----------



## baddison (Aug 4, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> @baddison,
> I'm 16 weeks post and will be relaxing around 8/15 or 8/16 @ 18 weeks post.


 

xu93texas Thats Great!!  I need all the buddies I can get!!  Before you know it, Aug. 18th will be here. so its not much longer for us!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 4, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> xu93texas Thats Great!!  I need all the buddies I can get!!  Before you know it, Aug. 18th will be here. so its not much longer for us!!



baddison xu93texas i'm not going anywhere, I'll still cheer you both on.  I don't know how this whole buddy system is suppose to work but it seems to me that once a buddy, always a buddy idea just seems right.  A few weeks isn't that much of a difference, what do you ladies think?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Aug 4, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> baddison xu93texas i'm not going anywhere, I'll still cheer you both on.  I don't know how this whole buddy system is suppose to work but it seems to me that once a buddy, always a buddy idea just seems right.  A few weeks isn't that much of a difference, what do you ladies think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I LOVE the idea!  We're always cheering each other forward anyway.  So it's buddies for life!  LOL!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 4, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> I LOVE the idea!  We're always cheering each other forward anyway.  So it's buddies for life!  LOL!



Buddies for life!  

I just washed my hair, yep two days post.  I can't stand the flat lifeless feel and appearance.  I'm sitting under my steamer right now and loving the ease and simplicity of my wash regimen immediately post relaxer.  My hair is feeling stronger than ever now! 

1. Washed with Roux Porosity Control Shampoo
2. Protein Treated with Joico k-Pak deep penetrating reconstructor. 
3. Conditioned with Roux Porosity Control Conditioner for about 2 minutes.
4. DC with Kenra MC and Ceramides Oil Mix

I just learned the key to getting the best results with the Roux and Joico products is to apply them on damp hair, not wet.  I bought a micro-fiber towel from Marshalls and it just sucked all the water out with little effort on my part.  

Once that's all rinsed out I plan to use DB Piña Colada Leave-in and seal with my EVOO since I pre-poo'd over night with EVCO.  I have a lot of oils so this stretch I'm going to be using those a lot more.  

I'm glad those wispy ends are gone, they even feel amazing when wet!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 4, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Buddies for life!
> 
> I just washed my hair, yep two days post.  I can't stand the flat lifeless feel and appearance.  I'm sitting under my steamer right now and loving the ease and simplicity of my wash regimen immediately post relaxer.  My hair is feeling stronger than ever now!
> 
> ...



An old (clean) tee shirt works like a champ to "towel" dry hair. I know what you mean about the flatness of freshly relaxed hair. Since I texlaxed this time, I didn't get the flatness. What kind of steamer do you have?  What do you put on your hair before you steam?  I always thought the steam would make my hair poofy. What do you do after you steam?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 4, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> An old (clean) tee shirt works like a champ to "towel" dry hair. I know what you mean about the flatness of freshly relaxed hair. Since I texlaxed this time, I didn't get the flatness. What kind of steamer do you have?  What do you put on your hair before you steam?  I always thought the steam would make my hair poofy. What do you do after you steam?



Yeah I didn't know about the old tee shirt thing... The micro-fiber towel didn't cost much at all.  

Now that I washed and air dried, my hair isn't flat anymore.  I think it was the Flat iron job, I had to tell her to turn them down a bit, she had the temp on the highest setting :-o.

I have the professional steamer from LCL Beauty. and I love it!!!  I use my regular DC and ceramide oil mix and steam for about 35-45 minutes.  My hair doesn't come out poofy at all, I rinse with warm water and then a cold shot.  After that i apply my leave-in and seal then finger comb.  After a fresh relaxer I use my detangling bone comb with no problems.  My hair air dries beautifully every time.  My daughter said today, "mommy, your hair looks straight but thick".  I actually wore my air dried hair out today...nothing but just a tiny headband.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 4, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Yeah I didn't know about the old tee shirt thing... The micro-fiber towel didn't cost much at all.
> 
> Now that I washed and air dried, my hair isn't flat anymore.  I think it was the Flat iron job, I had to tell her to turn them down a bit, she had the temp on the highest setting :-o.
> 
> ...



I'm thinking about getting a steamer, I've heard the people love them--I'm such a PJ and I'll try anything at least once.  My hubby looked at me like I was a crazy person when I dried my hair with the tee shirt but it works surprisingly well. I'll never use a terry cloth towel again on my hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 4, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about getting a steamer, I've heard the people love them--I'm such a PJ and I'll try anything at least once.  My hubby looked at me like I was a crazy person when I dried my hair with the tee shirt but it works surprisingly well. I'll never use a terry cloth towel again on my hair.



I highly recommend a steamer, the moisture penetrates the hair much better than dry heat.  LOL, it's good to know I can use a tee shirt for the days when I haven't done laundry yet.  You're right, my hair felt different than when using the bath towels.  No more terry cloths for me either.  

I used satin rollers tonight, I can't wait to see how my hair turns out in the morning.  It's crazy, I removed one roller after only a few minutes and even that soon, it had a curl and bounce!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 5, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> I highly recommend a steamer, the moisture penetrates the hair much better than dry heat.  LOL, it's good to know I can use a tee shirt for the days when I haven't done laundry yet.  You're right, my hair felt different than when using the bath towels.  No more terry cloths for me either.
> 
> I used satin rollers tonight, I can't wait to see how my hair turns out in the morning.  It's crazy, I removed one roller after only a few minutes and even that soon, it had a curl and bounce!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Btw...I'm trying the Qhemet aethiopika butter for my latest twist-out. That stuff is unbelievable for detangling nandcomb-out. I love that line of products. I can't thank you enough for suggesting it.


----------



## Raspberry (Aug 5, 2012)

Yea, t-shirt drying is the business, your hair feels smooth afterwards and it soaks up a lot of water.

I'm really enjoying Mane and Tale Detangler right now.. I divide my hair into four sections, apply Claudie's Isha cream, then spritz some M&T on top, and the comb glides through my thick roots nicely. My twist-outs have been super silky as well.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 5, 2012)

It's official...Qhemet Aethiopika butter is the ish for a twist out!  This stuff goes on the "never be without" list. Soft, defined waves. Not greasy or heavy at all. Smells awesome.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 5, 2012)

Raspberry said:
			
		

> Yea, t-shirt drying is the business, your hair feels smooth afterwards and it soaks up a lot of water.
> 
> I'm really enjoying Mane and Tale Detangler right now.. I divide my hair into four sections, apply Claudie's Isha cream, then spritz some M&T on top, and the comb glides through my thick roots nicely. My twist-outs have been super silky as well.



Yes!  If the shirt works as well as the micro-fiber towel then I know exactly what you mean;-).  It's really awesome when you find the perfect products to get through the NG.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 5, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> It's official...Qhemet Aethiopika butter is the ish for a twist out!  This stuff goes on the "never be without" list. Soft, defined waves. Not greasy or heavy at all. Smells awesome.



@ Cattypus1 I'm soo happy you are getting great results with your new products!!  I use this as well to twist DD's hair every week, the twist out is awesome!  Because her hair is naturally dry, I use the AOHC to moisturize and then twist with the Aethiopika Butter and her hair is moisturized for days!!  The soft tea gel is the business too but not something I will repurchase for twists.  Talk about smells, when I finish DD's hair, I'm always sniffing it, she just looks at me and shake her head.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 5, 2012)

Loving my hair today!!  Because I'm no longer relaxing bone straight, the thickness is sick, especially when air dried!  This style was done on air dried hair. After I shampoo'd I used my leave-in and sealed that with EVOO.  Later that last night, I just rolled ten sections with satin rollers.  This morning I moisturized the curls and sealed with hot six oil (amazing smell and shine).  I didn't comb the curls at all then banana clipped the hair.  Im growing my bangs out and it's work in progress so I just pin curled it to the side.  Next time I'll Moisturize and deal with the hot six oil before I roll.  







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Aug 5, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Loving my hair today!! Because I'm no longer relaxing bone straight, the thickness is sick, especially when air dried! This style was done on air dried hair. After I shampoo'd I used my leave-in and sealed that with EVOO. Later that last night, I just rolled ten sections with satin rollers. This morning I moisturized the curls and sealed with hot six oil (amazing smell and shine). I didn't comb the curls at all then banana clipped the hair. Im growing my bangs out and it's work in progress so I just pin curled it to the side. Next time I'll Moisturize and deal with the hot six oil before I roll.
> 
> View attachment 162529
> 
> ...


 
Very beautiful!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 5, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Loving my hair today!!  Because I'm no longer relaxing bone straight, the thickness is sick, especially when air dried!  This style was done on air dried hair. After I shampoo'd I used my leave-in and sealed that with EVOO.  Later that last night, I just rolled ten sections with satin rollers.  This morning I moisturized the curls and sealed with hot six oil (amazing smell and shine).  I didn't comb the curls at all then banana clipped the hair.  Im growing my bangs out and it's work in progress so I just pin curled it to the side.  Next time I'll Moisturize and deal with the hot six oil before I roll.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Pretty, pretty, pretty!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 6, 2012)

Nix08 and  divachyk I noticed some breakage at my line of demarcation this am when I co washed. I'm tempted to texlax tonight after my hair finishes air drying


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 6, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> Very beautiful!!



Thank you baddison!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 6, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Pretty, pretty, pretty!



Thanks Cattypus1!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Aug 6, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> Nix08 and  divachyk I noticed some breakage at my line of demarcation this am when I co washed. I'm tempted to texlax tonight after my hair finishes air drying



Ms. Tiki, I'm sorry. That's where I have the most trouble when stretching. End your stretch soon to avoid unnecessary breakage. Stretching is great for the overall health but it was causing more harm than good for me. At that point, I decided stretching was not worth it.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 6, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @Ms. Tiki, I'm sorry. That's where I have the most trouble when stretching. End your stretch soon to avoid unnecessary breakage. Stretching is great for the overall health but it was causing more harm than good for me. At that point, I decided stretching was not worth it.




divachyk I'm going to suck it up and texlax tomorrow. My front is worse than I thought. I'll wait a couple of weeks and put my braids back in b/c of running. Right now I can't take all these little short hairs and it's waaaayyy too many.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> divachyk I'm going to suck it up and texlax tomorrow. My front is worse than I thought. I'll wait a couple of weeks and put my braids back in b/c of running. Right now I can't take all these little short hairs and it's waaaayyy too many.



Good luck with your Texlax, Ms. Tiki. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 6, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> divachyk I'm going to suck it up and texlax tomorrow. My front is worse than I thought. I'll wait a couple of weeks and put my braids back in b/c of running. Right now I can't take all these little short hairs and it's waaaayyy too many.



You're seeing a lot of breakage in the front? Ms. Tiki?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 6, 2012)

divachyk the front and straight down the middle


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 6, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> Good luck with your Texlax, Ms. Tiki. Hope it goes well for you.



Thanks! I can't wait to see my length


----------



## divachyk (Aug 6, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> divachyk the front and straight down the middle



Ms. Tiki  I'm so sorry, girl. Keep me posted. I wish you all the best tomorrow.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ms. Tiki what do you use to tie your head down with? ... I have breakage down the middle of my head from when I use to have a centre part and the seam of my head tie would rub there throughout the night.  That demarcation line plus a seam = trouble for me.  Sorry to here that you're seeing little hairs though....get that touch up

Regardless of when you and divachyk do your touch ups...we're still buddies


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 7, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @Ms. Tiki  I'm so sorry, girl. Keep me posted. I wish you all the best tomorrow.




@divachyk Thanks! I'm trying Mizani again tomorrow for the first time in years. 



Nix08 said:


> @Ms. Tiki what do you use to tie your head down with? ... I have breakage down the middle of my head from when I use to have a centre part and the seam of my head tie would rub there throughout the night.  That demarcation line plus a seam = trouble for me.  Sorry to here that you're seeing little hairs though....get that touch up
> 
> *Regardless of when you and @divachyk do your touch ups...we're still buddies*





Nix08 I normally sleep in a satin bonnet on a satin pillow case. I think the issue is a combo of how I wash in four sections and the two plaits I put my hair in two sleep. I think my hair do better if I go back to four plaits instead. 

You are so right b/c you two are the ladies I call on and share with regardless of how many weeks I am.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 7, 2012)

Ms. Tiki & Nix08, we're buds no matter what. 

Tiki, the breakage might simply be to much stress/strain in those areas. Be gentle and change up how you tie your hair from time to time. I've taught myself that as of late because my nape has shorter hairs  now when this was not always the case. I tie my scarf in the back at the nape. Scalp massages will help get your growth on (or at least I think so). Hopefully you'll be able to cover the area. Maybe you should go easy on wigs or styles that will tug in that area. Gentle is the code word for right now.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 7, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @Ms. Tiki & @Nix08, we're buds no matter what.
> 
> Tiki, the breakage might simply be to much stress/strain in those areas. Be gentle and change up how you tie your hair from time to time. I've taught myself that as of late because my nape has shorter hairs  now when this was not always the case. I tie my scarf in the back at the nape. Scalp massages will help get your growth on (or at least I think so). Hopefully you'll be able to cover the area. Maybe you should go easy on wigs or styles that will tug in that area. Gentle is the code word for right now.



I really think it was the switch to two braids from four. I really had NO breakage with four. That's definitely what I'm going back to. Also, I haven't worn a wig since June. I've been taking a break since I've been running so much. My hair is normally in a bun or french braids. BTW, scalp massages work wonders for me. I have a massager I bought from Sally's and I luv that thing! I started wearing my bonnet inside out and that has helped tremendously. I don't know who on here mentioned it but I'm glad they did.

This just confirmed that stretching is not for me. I detangled yesterday and felt myself ripping hair out of my scalp. Enough is enough. I'm going 8-10 for sure and I don't feel bad about it!


It's taken all I have not to do my hair tonight. I was tempted to blow dry them texlax. Yep, it's that serious!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 7, 2012)

Ms. Tiki Yes I wear my head ties inside out too  But whenever I part my hair down the centre I'm reminded of the times when I didn't

So are you doing your hair today?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 7, 2012)

Nix08 Yes ma'am! I'm trying to talk myself into getting up now but my legs are sore from running yesterday. It will get done today


----------



## KhandiB (Aug 7, 2012)

Loving - Hey Buddy How is is going?  I been bunning it up, excited to measure next week!!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 8, 2012)

divachyk and Nix08 I didn't get around to it yesterday. All I did was cook. I went running this am so now I'm waiting for my hair and scalp to dry so I can base the heck out of my scalp and texlax today.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 8, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> divachyk and Nix08 I didn't get around to it yesterday. All I did was cook. I went running this am so now I'm waiting for my hair and scalp to dry so I can base the heck out of my scalp and texlax today.



Um, I am gonna get you if you don't get your texlax on Ms. Tiki.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 8, 2012)

divachyk I took a nap and it's dry now. I'm about to start basing my scalp in a few. I'm drinking my green juice right now. hehe


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 8, 2012)

Gotta pop in to call out some folk....

baddison - Since I'm not relaxing until Aug 18th (16 weeks post) because of you, Imma need you to be at my house in about an hour to detangle my dry hair.

Nix08 - Imma need you to come to stop by after my cowash/airdry and set my hair in pin curls that I can't seem to do to save my life.

divachyk - Imma need you to to stop by in the morning to put my hair up in a massive bun since you are the bunning queen. 

I'm feeling so lazy ya'll!  Hep meh, hep meh!!!!!


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 8, 2012)

sunnieb,
I feel you!  I'll be 17 weeks post tomorrow.  I'm pre-pooing now with Dabur Amla oil, EVCO, and massaged castor oil into my scalp.  I'll be co-washing in the AM.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 8, 2012)

xu93texas - WOW!!!  Here I am complaining and I won't be 15 weeks until Saturday!

I'm good now.  I cowashed and now I'm sitting here airdrying.  My newgrowth is happy.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 8, 2012)

sunnieb,

I'm too tired to cowash tonight.  I got my plastic shower cap on underneath a satin scarf and satin bonnet.  All in hopes of having moisturized ng in the AM when I cowash.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 8, 2012)

xu93texas - Well at least you baggy.  I'm too lazy.  Ain't nobody got time fo dat!! j/k!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 8, 2012)

sunnieb I don't know when last I did pin curls....I probably suck at it again  But two banty knots make lovely waves that fall just on the upper chest that look lovely

I've been a little lazy too...hats and buns  But I've still been cowashing - using tea, aloe rinsing and oil rinsing


----------



## divachyk (Aug 8, 2012)

Ms. Tiki, did you texlax? Just making sure you don't keep putting it off. 

sunnieb, girl I got you. I rocked a sock bun today. The first in a very long time. 

sunnieb Nix08, a cheat way for waves is to make a pony tail, two strand twist the hair and secure the ends with something gentle, remove the pony holder and secure the hair away for the night. By morning, you will have some nice waves.


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 9, 2012)

anyone 9 weeks post in here?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 9, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @Ms. Tiki, did you texlax? Just making sure you don't keep putting it off.
> 
> @sunnieb, girl I got you. I rocked a sock bun today. The first in a very long time.
> 
> @sunnieb @Nix08, a cheat way for waves is to make a pony tail, two strand twist the hair and secure the ends with something gentle, remove the pony holder and secure the hair away for the night. By morning, you will have some nice waves.



divachyk Yep, I put it off again in favor of sleep. Now I wondering if I should just put large box braids in. I'm wondering if that will cause more or less damage. I'm not running this am so I need to figure something out ASAP


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 9, 2012)

Ms. Tiki - gon' head on and texlax today!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm going to have to agree with sunnieb, Ms. Tiki today's the day


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 9, 2012)

Nix08 and sunnieb I see how ya'll do me! LOL


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 9, 2012)

ya then post in the relaxer reveal thread 

Ms. Tiki


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 9, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> Nix08 and sunnieb I see how ya'll do me! LOL



Get 'er done!  

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Aug 9, 2012)

Ms. Tiki, you know how I feel --- you need to get it done.


----------



## baddison (Aug 9, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Gotta pop in to call out some folk....
> 
> @baddison - Since I'm not relaxing until Aug 18th (16 weeks post) because of you, Imma need you to be at my house in about an hour to detangle my dry hair.
> 
> ...


 
sunnieb - Girlllll....I feel your pain.  I just co-washed! and WHO IN THE H*** told me to do that!?!?!  Its gonna take so much more than an hour to detangle this mess!!  But here's a light at the end of our tunnel!! ONLY 9 more days!!  whooohoooooo!!! I miss my scalp


----------



## baddison (Aug 9, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> @sunnieb,
> I feel you! I'll be 17 weeks post tomorrow. I'm pre-pooing now with Dabur Amla oil, EVCO, and massaged castor oil into my scalp. I'll be co-washing in the AM.


 
xu93texas Getting sooo excited!!  Cant wait to see my scalp again...


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 9, 2012)

baddison said:


> @xu93texas Getting sooo excited!! Cant wait to see my scalp again...


 
I miss my scalp as well. This ng is a beast! I don't have a relaxer day set.  I'll be going to a new stylist and I need to schedule an appointment. I'm shooting for next Wednesday 8/15. (1 day shy of 18 weeks post)


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 9, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> Nix08 and sunnieb I see how ya'll do me! LOL



you still haven't?  has it been 30 weeks?  every time you think about relaxing, you gotta go run!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 9, 2012)

Good luck baddison and xu93texas!!  You ladies are Troopers and doing great! 

 I'm 1 week post today, I have no breakage and my hair feels very moisturized and my scalp feels great.  Here's my todo list:

 - I'm going to order some cassia this week, no henna because I don't want to change my natural color. 

- I'm also ordering dabur vatika oil and more JBCO.  

- I'm trying to talk my hubby into buying a really nice juicer 

- I scheduled my annual dr's visit for a complete blood work up, specifically iron and thyroid.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 9, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> ya then post in the relaxer reveal thread
> 
> @Ms. Tiki





sunnieb said:


> Get 'er done!
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF





divachyk said:


> @Ms. Tiki, you know how I feel --- you need to get it done.




@Nix08 @sunnieb @divachyk  OK, I see ya'll just jumped me to get my texlax done today. Fine! You batch of e-bullies! I'll get it done today. 



shortdub78 said:


> you still haven't?  has it been 30 weeks?  every time you think about relaxing, you gotta go run!



shortdub78 Not you too! That's just wrong. Don't let those three meanies influence you Girl, I feel like it's bee 30 weeks but it's only 17.5.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 9, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Good luck @baddison and @xu93texas!! You ladies are Troopers and doing great!
> 
> I'm 1 week post today, I have no breakage and my hair feels very moisturized and my scalp feels great. Here's my todo list:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks KiWiStyle!
Good to hear you're enjoying your freshly relaxed hair.  I also have to get some more JBCO.  Let me know how the cassia works out for you.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> @Nix08 @sunnieb @divachyk  OK, I see ya'll just jumped me to get my texlax done today. Fine! You batch of e-bullies! I'll get it done today.
> 
> shortdub78 Not you too! That's just wrong. Don't let those three meanies influence you Girl, I feel like it's bee 30 weeks but it's only 17.5.



Y'all are cracking me up!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 9, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Good luck baddison and xu93texas!!  You ladies are Troopers and doing great!
> 
> I'm 1 week post today, I have no breakage and my hair feels very moisturized and my scalp feels great.  Here's my todo list:
> 
> ...



Glad your touch-up went well.  How will you mix and apply the cassia?  I tried some White Mountain Henna a few months back but it was such a mess to work with I've been afraid to do it again.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 9, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> Y'all are cracking me up!




They just treat me so wrong! You see how they ganged up on me!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 10, 2012)

Anybody wanna come flat iron my hurr? IJS


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 10, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Glad your touch-up went well.  How will you mix and apply the cassia?  I tried some White Mountain Henna a few months back but it was such a mess to work with I've been afraid to do it again.



"Cattypus1 I've been doing a lot more research because I'm ready to pull the trigger and purchase.  I think I want to go with henna and indigo.  I've read that cassia was merely a really, really good conditioner but henna is where you get the thicker strands and strength.  It's called a henndigo treatment and I would mix the two for a one step treatment as oppose to two separate treatments.  I wanted to keep my natural color button importantly I want ALL the health benefits of henna.  Right now, i'm thinking of mixing it with only warm distilled water and coconut oil.  I will you know what I decide.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 10, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> "Cattypus1 I've been doing a lot more research because I'm ready to pull the trigger and purchase.  I think I want to go with henna and indigo.  I've read that cassia was merely a really, really good conditioner but henna is where you get the thicker strands and strength.  It's called a henndigo treatment and I would mix the two for a one step treatment as oppose to two separate treatments.  I wanted to keep my natural color button importantly I want ALL the health benefits of henna.  Right now, i'm thinking of mixing it with only warm distilled water and coconut oil.  I will you know what I decide.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you, I love my natural color too and don't want to change, even for the gray.  I'm going to look into henndigo and see what I see.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 15, 2012)

I gave up on my hair this morning.  I mean just literally threw my hands up and said F it!  

One of my bantu knots came loose last night, so that section of hair has this weird flat spiral looking pattern going on.  

I gathered it as best as I could, put in a flexi-8 and walked out the door.  I'm so over this.

I hope ya'll are having a better hair day than I am! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 15, 2012)

sunnieb...I am having a decent hair week...once I'm several weeks post I start doing a flat twist along my hairline (with a side part) and bun.  If I do this while my hair is damp it lays nice and smooth for the morning (divachyk gave me the idea of doing it overnight). I prefer the look of the twist when I do the entire style in the AM because when I do it damp it flattens overnight.  Either way it's a very classy style


----------



## Guinan (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi ladies, quick question, my last tex was 7/1, & i am planing on doing the 2 step aphogee treatment? Is that too soon?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 15, 2012)

sunnieb said:
			
		

> I gave up on my hair this morning.  I mean just literally threw my hands up and said F it!
> 
> One of my bantu knots came loose last night, so that section of hair has this weird flat spiral looking pattern going on.
> 
> ...



OMG...I had your hair day and the exact same thing happened to me last night!  It was one knot right in my crown area. I tried to  split it into two knots, dampened them with a little leave-in spray and went to work with a couple of horns on my head...not my best hair day!  It didn't get Hell-hot here today but just humid enough to jack up the rest of my waves.  I'm pretty much done with this "hair don't"!  Cheer up, my Sista, as long as there is a ponytail holder around we're golden.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 15, 2012)

pelohello - I've never used aphogee before, but have you done any protein treatments since 7/1, or will this be your first one?

I use a light protein (Motions CPR) every other week. 

Cattypus1 - Thanks Girl!  I'm sitting here now procrastinating doing a dc tonight.  I need to get on it!


----------



## Guinan (Aug 15, 2012)

sunnieb said:
			
		

> pelohello - I've never used aphogee before, but have you done any protein treatments since 7/1, or will this be your first one?
> 
> I use a light protein (Motions CPR) every other week.
> 
> Cattypus1 - Thanks Girl!  I'm sitting here now procrastinating doing a dc tonight.  I need to get on it!



Ive been doing joico kpak, that has a light protein. But the heavy protein will be my first in five mths


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 16, 2012)

sharifeh said:


> anyone 9 weeks post in here?



sharifeh - did you find a buddy?  How long are you stretching?


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 16, 2012)

What a difference a dc makes!  So glad I dc'd last night with Nexxus Humectress!  My hair and I are on good terms again.

I still can't wait to relax tomorrow though!


----------



## sckri23 (Aug 16, 2012)

7 weeks post 2 more weeks


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 17, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> sharifeh - did you find a buddy?  How long are you stretching?



sunnieb
no i didnt 

im not sure to be honest, I'm looking to relax in the next two weeks. But I'm such a procrastinator with relaxing so who knows.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 17, 2012)

sharifeh said:


> @sunnieb
> no i didnt
> 
> im not sure to be honest, I'm looking to relax in the next two weeks. But I'm such a procrastinator with relaxing so who knows.



sharifeh - No worries, just post in here anyway.  You don't need a buddy to post.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 17, 2012)

So true sharifeh no specific buddy needed to post here  I just post whatever


----------



## divachyk (Aug 17, 2012)

I will end my stretch next week at 9 weeks. I must say that for most part, this stretch has been a breeze thus far. I probably could go longer but I'm sticking with what works. 

pelohello, very pretty style is your siggy.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 17, 2012)

divachyk thanks! Your is pretty awesome as well!


----------



## divachyk (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks pelohello!


----------



## sckri23 (Aug 17, 2012)

Does her hair look texlaxed cause I wanted to try texlaxing but didnt have an example of texlaxed hair







ETA: im hoping texlaxed hair would be healthier for me how do you get it without accidentally bone straightening the rest of your hair?


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 17, 2012)

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Does her hair look texlaxed cause I wanted to try texlaxing but didnt have an example of texlaxed hair
> 
> ETA: im hoping texlaxed hair would be healthier for me how do you get it without accidentally bone straightening the rest of your hair?



It doesnt look texlaxed to me. I think the best way to tell is when the hair is wet.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 17, 2012)

@sckri23 This is wet texlaxed hair.


----------



## karenjoe (Aug 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5615PrPPdZU

I LUV her hair.... it's thin but so pretty.....


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 18, 2012)

Woohoo!  I can feel my scalp again!!!! 

I'm so late relaxing because my day just went butt wild all of a sudden!  I didn't start until around 10:00pm.   However, I was NOT giving up on relaxing today because I know I won't have time tomorrow or Sunday.

Everybody is asleep and I'm in deep conditioning heaven for another 20 min or so.  If I don't post pics tonight, I'll get them posted tomorrow.


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 18, 2012)

When ya'll coat your hair shaft with oil or conditioner pre relaxer , how much oil or conditioner are we talking here? is your soaked in it? for those that go to the salon, does your stylist ask why your hair is so oily. I'm just asking because it's so hard to know how much oil to put on your hair to protect it.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 18, 2012)

irisak Hair Buddy where are you?? I know you ended your stretch already but I want to see your face in the place! Lol! My relaxer stretch ends today at 10 weeks post and I cant believe I made it!!! Serious cause for celebration in this joint! I must say co washing and daily moisture and sealing kept my hair in tact and minimized my shedding!! Will be back to reveal.

Whats your status buddy? ;-)


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 18, 2012)

sharifeh said:
			
		

> When ya'll coat your hair shaft with oil or conditioner pre relaxer , how much oil or conditioner are we talking here? is your soaked in it? for those that go to the salon, does your stylist ask why your hair is so oily. I'm just asking because it's so hard to know how much oil to put on your hair to protect it.



I usually coat it with as much PC as I would use if I was conditioning after a wash. I usually let it air dry before I begin my relaxer application otherwise it's too hard to part my hair with out breakage.


----------



## hothair (Aug 18, 2012)

I have no idea how many weeks post I am. I believe over 8 weeks?

 Just getting my hair woven. As in small cornrows for the next couple weeks. 

I am now past BSL with strands touching Mbl, still working on thickness though have to admit since cutting out poo and direct heat there's been a dramatic difference. 

I'm having no problems handling my ng so next relaxer would be october at the earliest.


----------



## Raspberry (Aug 18, 2012)

sharifeh said:


> When ya'll coat your hair shaft with oil or conditioner pre relaxer , how much oil or conditioner are we talking here? is your soaked in it? for those that go to the salon, does your stylist ask why your hair is so oily. I'm just asking because it's so hard to know how much oil to put on your hair to protect it.



sharifeh I would say stick to products with a light consistency for coating cause I coated my hair with grease + Chi silk infusion last relaxer and was underprocessed...


----------



## sckri23 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> @sckri23 This is wet texlaxed hair.



Does it air dry straight or not


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok buddies, my freshly relaxed hair is a total style fail today!  That's what I get for relaxing at 10pm.  

I'm out and about today, but I won't take any pics until I can reboot my hair with a cowash. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I've crossed over to the other side.  I did a mini BC last week!  I decided I needed to have a fresh start.  So I'm entering phase 2 of my hair journey all naturale!  I have appointment with my new stylist next week for my official BC. She is also natural and rocks a fierce TWA.

KiWiStyle, Raspberry, baddison, 
It's been great being your buddy.   I'll be cheering you guys on during your stretches.


----------



## irisak (Aug 18, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> irisak Hair Buddy where are you?? I know you ended your stretch already but I want to see your face in the place! Lol! My relaxer stretch ends today at 10 weeks post and I cant believe I made it!!! Serious cause for celebration in this joint! I must say co washing and daily moisture and sealing kept my hair in tact and minimized my shedding!! Will be back to reveal.
> 
> Whats your status buddy? ;-)



KaramelDiva1978 . I'm here girl. I made the big move and I'm in bmore now. I just flatironed it today only because I've been moving so much heavy furniture the past few days that I needed to feel like a woman lol. Otherwise its been ponytails and buns. I posted pics in the bsl challenge and the mbl 2013. And now I'm ready for a good loooong stretch. I think I might play this one by ear lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## irisak (Aug 18, 2012)

sharifeh said:
			
		

> When ya'll coat your hair shaft with oil or conditioner pre relaxer , how much oil or conditioner are we talking here? is your soaked in it? for those that go to the salon, does your stylist ask why your hair is so oily. I'm just asking because it's so hard to know how much oil to put on your hair to protect it.



I coat my hair to the point of greasiness lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## innerbeautyy (Aug 18, 2012)

This may sound weird but does anyone add olive oil or castor oil as well as using the activator in their relaxer? Or will that under process your hair?

A girl on YT did this and her hair came out really nice.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 18, 2012)

sharifeh said:
			
		

> When ya'll coat your hair shaft with oil or conditioner pre relaxer , how much oil or conditioner are we talking here? is your soaked in it? for those that go to the salon, does your stylist ask why your hair is so oily. I'm just asking because it's so hard to know how much oil to put on your hair to protect it.



I heavily coat my previously relaxed hair with hot six oil and vaseline.  I always wear a ratty shirt while oiling and it gets spotted with oil by the time I'm done! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Raspberry (Aug 18, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've crossed over to the other side.  I did a mini BC last week!  I decided I needed to have a fresh start.  So I'm entering phase 2 of my hair journey all naturale!  I have appointment with my new stylist next week for my official BC. She is also natural and rocks a fierce TWA.
> 
> ...



xu93texas 

Wow girl, I must've missed some posts 

Congrats and enjoy your natural hair!


----------



## Raspberry (Aug 18, 2012)

I really like my hair right now - lots of body and good length.  However, I"m gonna relax at 9 weeks because I'm relocating and want a fresh relaxer and time to figure out my next move (new stylist or self-relaxing).


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 18, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> @xu93texas
> 
> Wow girl, I must've missed some posts
> 
> Congrats and enjoy your natural hair!


 
 You didn't miss any posts at all! I just decided enough with all the hair drama. My hair was shedding and tangling really bad. It wasn't because of the long stretching. Even now after doing a serious mini chop, my hair is still shedding like crazy. I'm getting my professional BC next week and I'll probably only have 1" of hair all over. I need a fresh start! I'm also going to focus on my health-eating right/exercising and getting more sleep. 

I plan to enjoy this chapter of my hair journey.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 19, 2012)

Congrats and enjoy the natural journey xu93texas!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 19, 2012)

Just relaxed last night after 6 mth stretch. I need a buddy


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 19, 2012)

@piniksunshine77 I think Sunnib just relaxed a couple of days ago. Maybe she can be your buddy


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 19, 2012)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Just relaxed last night after 6 mth stretch. I need a buddy


 
I relaxed on yesterday and have another relaxer buddy irisak, we'd love to have you!!  I stretched 10 weeks this time, next relaxer will be at 8 weeks.  How long will you stretch the next time since you're staying relaxed?  Also, we can keep each other going on the Njoy sulphur challenge.

Let's get it growing!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 19, 2012)

irisak said:


> @KaramelDiva1978 . I'm here girl. I made the big move and I'm in bmore now. I just flatironed it today only because I've been moving so much heavy furniture the past few days that I needed to feel like a woman lol. Otherwise its been ponytails and buns. I posted pics in the bsl challenge and the mbl 2013. And now I'm ready for a good loooong stretch. I think I might play this one by ear lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


 

I remember you were moving!!  Glad you're getting settled in now!  My edges looked a MESS, but the rest of my hair did well for 10 weeks, but I'm not making any promises to do that again.  My hair "died" when I left the salon the humidity and rain killed it, so I brushed out the hint of curls left and did another rollerset.  I will post some pics this afternoon.  So okay for this next round, I am starting the Njoy sulphur concoction.  Care to join us for ultimate growth and health dear?  I'd love to have you buddy!!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 19, 2012)

PinkSunshine77 - I just relaxed Friday.  Wanna be buddies?

baddison - how you doin?  Have you relaxed yet?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 19, 2012)

I just saw my last post. Sorry @sunnieb and @PinkSunshine77 my mentioning was a little off


----------



## mschristine (Aug 19, 2012)

Need a buddy. I'm 5 weeks post and I'm trying to stretch until the week of thanksgiving (18 weeks). Not sure if I'm going to make it....


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 19, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> PinkSunshine77 - I just relaxed Friday.  Wanna be buddies?
> 
> baddison - how you doin?  Have you relaxed yet?



Yay  sure I gotta a buddy I got a buddy *doing cabbage patch*


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 19, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I relaxed on yesterday and have another relaxer buddy irisak, we'd love to have you!!  I stretched 10 weeks this time, next relaxer will be at 8 weeks.  How long will you stretch the next time since you're staying relaxed?  Also, we can keep each other going on the Njoy sulphur challenge.
> 
> Let's get it growing!



I can't believe I made it to 6 months this time. I don't think I'll wait longer than 4 or 5 months for this next stretch and heck yes w the NJOY challenge. Did somebody make the official post yet? I have length and fresh relax pics galore to post


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 19, 2012)

sunnieb said:
			
		

> PinkSunshine77 - I just relaxed Friday.  Wanna be buddies?



I relaxed yesterday so I can join you guys! sunnieb


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 19, 2012)

Freshly relaxed hair is so thin compared to 10 week post hair. I was dying to feel my scalp, now I feel it and I miss my new growth  grass is always greener


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 19, 2012)

sharifeh said:


> I relaxed yesterday so I can join you guys! @sunnieb



sharifeh - Of course you can!

Yes, it's so different having zero newgrowth!  I just bunned my hair up for now.  None of my clips will stay in.  They just slide right out!


----------



## irisak (Aug 19, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> I remember you were moving!!  Glad you're getting settled in now!  My edges looked a MESS, but the rest of my hair did well for 10 weeks, but I'm not making any promises to do that again.  My hair "died" when I left the salon the humidity and rain killed it, so I brushed out the hint of curls left and did another rollerset.  I will post some pics this afternoon.  So okay for this next round, I am starting the Njoy sulphur concoction.  Care to join us for ultimate growth and health dear?  I'd love to have you buddy!!


I don't know about that sulphur! It's Stinky lol!

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 19, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> You didn't miss any posts at all! I just decided enough with all the hair drama. My hair was shedding and tangling really bad. It wasn't because of the long stretching. Even now after doing a serious mini chop, my hair is still shedding like crazy. I'm getting my professional BC next week and I'll probably only have 1" of hair all over. I need a fresh start! I'm also going to focus on my health-eating right/exercising and getting more sleep.
> 
> I plan to enjoy this chapter of my hair journey.



Congratulations on your BC and going natural!!  I'm going to miss my original relaxer buddy :-(.  I'll probably meet you on the other side in a few years, not sure though.  I can't wait to see pics next week so let me know when you post your results here or another thread.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 19, 2012)

sharifeh said:


> I relaxed yesterday so I can join you guys! sunnieb



haha heck yes! When are you ladies relaxing next? I'm going to go 16 weeks.


----------



## sckri23 (Aug 19, 2012)

I found out why my hair isnt showing length. I cant detangle after a wash I have to completely dry first. Im surprised Im just figuring this out cause idk the meaning of gentle when it comes to tangles. Oh well...


----------



## baddison (Aug 20, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've crossed over to the other side. I did a mini BC last week! I decided I needed to have a fresh start. So I'm entering phase 2 of my hair journey all naturale! I have appointment with my new stylist next week for my official BC. She is also natural and rocks a fierce TWA.
> 
> ...


 
xu93texas Wow! congratulations to you !!!  I've been comtemplating, too, but not yet ready to take the natural-plunge!  Way to go!!


----------



## baddison (Aug 20, 2012)

@KiWiStyle, @Raspberry, @*sharifeh, *@sunnieb, @PinkSunshine77

OK, ladies.  I just got my relaxer yesterday, August 19th.  Sadly, a major trim has placed me back at the APL starting line.  I'm furstrated,   but *sigh* whatever - its just hair, it will grow back.

Anywho....I need my buddies again.  Next relaxer date is about 17weeks away, on December 15th, close to the holidays!

Y'all with me, right..  

I will have new pics this weekend after my first post-relaxer wash and dc..


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 20, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> @KiWiStyle, @Raspberry, sharifeh, @sunnieb, @PinkSunshine77
> 
> OK, ladies.  I just got my relaxer yesterday, August 19th.  Sadly, a major trim has placed me back at the APL starting line.  I'm furstrated,   but *sigh* whatever - its just hair, it will grow back.
> 
> ...



I'm still craving APL *sigh* yep yep in with you


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 20, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> @KiWiStyle, @Raspberry, sharifeh, @sunnieb, @PinkSunshine77
> 
> OK, ladies.  I just got my relaxer yesterday, August 19th.  Sadly, a major trim has placed me back at the APL starting line.  I'm furstrated,   but *sigh* whatever - its just hair, it will grow back.
> 
> ...



Sometimes good trims are all we need to kick start some wonderful retention.  Did you Post pictures yet??  I'm with you all the way Chica.  Depending on how well this stretch goes, I will go 16-24 weeks...we'll see.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 20, 2012)

PinkSunshine77 said:
			
		

> haha heck yes! When are you ladies relaxing next? I'm going to go 16 weeks.



I'm planning on relaxing around December 15th.  That'll be 17 weeks I think.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 20, 2012)

baddison - I'm with you for the long haul! 

Don't worry, you'll get some healthy length with this stretch! 

Now let's enjoy whipping our freshly relaxed hurr for a few weeks!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 20, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Sometimes good trims are all we need to kick start some wonderful retention.  Did you Post pictures yet??  I'm with you all the way Chica.  Depending on how well this stretch goes, I will go 16-24 weeks...we'll see.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



This is so true! I thought by not trimming my hair I was doing good but then wondered why it seemed like my hair was sitting at the same length. The splits were keeping me the same length so now I trim a tiny bit every relaxer which is every 4-6 mths as needed of course.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 20, 2012)

baddison said:


> @xu93texas Wow! congratulations to you !!! I've been comtemplating, too, but not yet ready to take the natural-plunge! Way to go!!


 
I here ya girl! I've been curious about my natural hair for a while now.  I was so focused on growing my relaxed hair to a certain length before going natural.  However, after all of the problems I've been dealing with, I decided wth!  Just do it and I did.  Maybe I'll see you on the other side in the near future.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 20, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Congratulations on your BC and going natural!! I'm going to miss my original relaxer buddy :-(. I'll probably meet you on the other side in a few years, not sure though. I can't wait to see pics next week so let me know when you post your results here or another thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Thanks chica.  I'll be checking in with you on a regular basis.  You know I'm going to be lurking in this thread.


----------



## sckri23 (Aug 21, 2012)

Cute curl style to try when I get the length

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgwpTAIsrzI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I can hear it now "she not black its not gonna work" ima try it no heat is no heat


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi buddies,
It's really hard for me to stretch with no breakage so I try to relax at 10-12 weeks 
Let's see if I can get there with no breakage this time. 
I say try because I hate relaxing (the process) so i always postpone. I usually go for 16 weeks due to procrastination but that's bad for me because I get lots of breakage


----------



## irisak (Aug 22, 2012)

Here ate pics from my last flat iron. I know I'm past apl but am I close to bsl yet? My goal is December.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## irisak (Aug 22, 2012)

Here ate pics from my last flat iron. I know I'm past apl but am I close to bsl yet? My goal is December.







Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 24, 2012)

well whipping my relaxed hair was short lived ladies  cuz of the gym, oh well!

can anyone recommend a good flatiron and blowdryer under 100 $ ?

thanks!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 24, 2012)

One week post today!  

Cowashed with Garnier Triple Moisture last night, slept in two braids, and here are the results:





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sckri23 (Aug 24, 2012)

8 weeks and 1 day


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 24, 2012)

sunnieb said:
			
		

> One week post today!
> 
> Cowashed with Garnier Triple Moisture last night, slept in two braids, and here are the results:
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



Very pretty.


----------



## baddison (Aug 25, 2012)

OK, buddies, here I am:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=16697073&postcount=634


Looking forward to December 15th as the next relaxer date..


----------



## baddison (Aug 25, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> One week post today!
> 
> Cowashed with Garnier Triple Moisture last night, slept in two braids, and here are the results:
> 
> ...


 
That looks really pretty!!


----------



## baddison (Aug 25, 2012)

irisak said:


> Here ate pics from my last flat iron. I know I'm past apl but am I close to bsl yet? My goal is December.
> 
> View attachment 164659
> 
> ...


 
That's a nice shot.  Can't really tell without the bra on.  Maybe you could take a shot with one on, then we would know where BSL lands on your body.  Its different for each of us.  For instance, I wear my bra strap really low as you can see in my pics.  So it will take me forreeveeerrrr to get there....LOL

But your hair is very pretty!


----------



## divachyk (Aug 25, 2012)

that's some good looking hair sunnieb! Thick. Lusicous. Healthy.


----------



## irisak (Aug 25, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> That's a nice shot.  Can't really tell without the bra on.  Maybe you could take a shot with one on, then we would know where BSL lands on your body.  Its different for each of us.  For instance, I wear my bra strap really low as you can see in my pics.  So it will take me forreeveeerrrr to get there....LOL
> 
> But your hair is very pretty!



Girl I wear a ddd. True bsl as determined by bra is mbl on me. I was thinking of going by bsb.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 26, 2012)

sunnieb
PinkSunshine77
hey buddies, 

have you guys washed yet? it's been 8 days since relaxer
my nape is really coarse. what does that mean? damaged? under processed? over processed?


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 26, 2012)

sharifeh said:


> hey buddies,
> 
> have you guys washed yet? it's been 8 days since relaxer
> my nape is really coarse. what does that mean? damaged? under processed? over processed?



sharifeh - Hey bud! 

I'm 9 days post and I've cowashed 4 times and shampoo/deep conditioned once. 

My nape was coarse as well, but that's because I don't process it as long as the other portions of my head.  While moisturizing, I always double moisturize my nape and that usually whips it into shape.  It's soft now.


----------



## baddison (Aug 26, 2012)

sharifeh said:


> @sunnieb
> @PinkSunshine77
> hey buddies,
> 
> ...


 
Sarifeh , I am 7 days post, and I've already clarified, deep conditioned, and co-washed.  My hair NEEDS wetness, it drinks moisture.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 26, 2012)

sharifeh, I know you didn't ask me but  

I usually wet my hair 1x weekly be it cowash or shampoo wash (ETA: 1x weekly holds true even after a fresh TU). My edges/nape are not as straight as the rest of my hair because I have the stylist process these areas last. Throughout the week, my nape can get a little coarse if I don't properly moisturize and/or if I'm working out a lot. I spritz my scalp daily as a hydrator to hold me over until wash day. I spritz with plain water, water/conditioner mix or even tea. Just depends on what I'm feeling at that moment.


----------



## sckri23 (Aug 26, 2012)

I tried the cowash everyday thing and it didn't work. My ng doesn't respond well to cowashes just shampoo washes. Thursday needs to hurry I'm ready to relax.

ETA: thank goodness for talk to text  my touch screen hasn't been responding correctly for the past couple of days now. 2 minute posts take 10 minutes?? Oh no.


----------



## Loving (Aug 27, 2012)

KhandiB how are you doing? I have to get a T/U this weekend at 7 weeks as my stylist is going out of town and I do not trust anyone else to do my T/U.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 27, 2012)

sharifeh said:


> sunnieb
> PinkSunshine77
> hey buddies,
> 
> ...



I just washed today. I preserved the flat iron for a week and now it's that time. I am DC'ing as we speak. I think it might just mean that the nape area grows faster than everywhere else.


----------



## janeemat (Aug 27, 2012)

I think that I need to hang out in this thread more often.


----------



## KhandiB (Aug 27, 2012)

Loving - I want to relax, lol,  Im gonna try and make it to the 15th of Sep.. Good Luck!!



Loving said:


> KhandiB how are you doing? I have to get a T/U this weekend at 7 weeks as my stylist is going out of town and I do not trust anyone else to do my T/U.


----------



## Loving (Aug 27, 2012)

KhandiB said:


> @Loving - I want to relax, lol, Im gonna try and make it to the 15th of Sep.. Good Luck!!


 KhandiB yes go for it! 8 - 9 weeks is my sweet spot. It hurts me to T/U so soon but it can't be avoided.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 27, 2012)

I'll be 4 weeks post on Thursday and my NG is coming in nicely.  I did a scalp massage this morning with JBCO.  My henna/indigo is coming in the mail today and I'm soo very excited!!!  Will do my first henna application on Wednesday!!  I wore my hair down on Saturday and my family was commenting on my growth and thickness but I don't see it as they do because I'm not even APL yet due to a major cut a few weeks ago. It's true that we are never satisfied with our growth.  I also ordered Bamboo Leaf Tea, I'm hearing some great things about it so we'll see...fingers crossed that I'll see a nice improvement in length and health.


----------



## sckri23 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thursday needs to hurry im getting the sore scalp feeling. Almost at 9 weeks.


----------



## KhandiB (Aug 27, 2012)

Loving - Imma try, not sure Imma make it though, lol



Loving said:


> KhandiB yes go for it! 8 - 9 weeks is my sweet spot. It hurts me to T/U so soon but it can't be avoided.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 27, 2012)

My henna and bamboo leaf tea arrived today!!!  Sipping on my tea right now, no sweetener added and it tastes so good and smooth.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't know why I haven't joined this thread, Lord knows I've been lurking in it since the beginning:

How many weeks post are you right now? I last relaxed on Aug 21st, so six days

How long are you stretching? 12 weeks, I'm over stretches that are longer than that, for me they're dtming.

Any other info? I have normal porosity medium strands that are 4b+, my air dried relaxed hair has been mistaken for natural.....at an all natural hair salon, lol.  My ultimate hair length goal is WL, but it's more important to be to have shorter healthy hair then it is to have hair that's a certain length.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 27, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:
			
		

> I don't know why I haven't joined this thread, Lord knows I've been lurking in it since the beginning:
> 
> How many weeks post are you right now? I last relaxed on Aug 21st, so six days
> 
> ...



Welcome! That sounds like my hair. Even with a fresh relaxer, unless I flat iron (not even with blow drying) it is not bone straight.


----------



## sckri23 (Aug 28, 2012)

I started to feel the "I need a relax itch" so I heavily based my scalp today. I just need to hold on for one more day!! Thursday really needs to hurry. If I cant stand the itching anymore I might relax tomorrow. 8 weeks and 6 days isnt bad right??


----------



## divachyk (Aug 28, 2012)

Loving said:


> KhandiB yes go for it! 8 - 9 weeks is my sweet spot. It hurts me to T/U so soon but it can't be avoided.



Loving/KhandiB, 8-9 weeks is my sweet spot also.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 28, 2012)

sckri23 said:
			
		

> I started to feel the "I need a relax itch" so I heavily based my scalp today. I just need to hold on for one more day!! Thursday really needs to hurry. If I cant stand the itching anymore I might relax tomorrow. 8 weeks and 6 days isnt bad right??



Based on what you said before about 4-week touch ups, you've already more than doubled your own record. Your hair will thank you in time. Anything worth having is worth working and waiting for.  Give yourself a break.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 28, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> My henna and bamboo leaf tea arrived today!!!  Sipping on my tea right now, no sweetener added and it tastes so good and smooth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Please let us know how your henna turns out. I want your recipe, too!  I don't want much, do I?  LOL


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 28, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Please let us know how your henna turns out. I want your recipe, too!  I don't want much, do I?  LOL



cattypus2
No, not much at all, lol.  I mixed my henna tonight:

100g Jamila henna
2 TBSP organic Alma
Warm distilled water 

Mix and add:
.30g Indigo
Distilled water

I'll mix and add the indigo in the morning and apply it immediately.  I'm doing a ratio of 2 parts henna to 1 part indigo. I don't want red or black hair.  Wish me luck!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Loving (Aug 29, 2012)

Anyone here ever tried the Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream? What's your take on it?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 29, 2012)

Loving said:
			
		

> Anyone here ever tried the Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream? What's your take on it?



I've used it twice and it didn't do too much for me.  Maybe because I had set my expectations too high.  Co-washing tonight and going to DC with Vanilla Silk.  I will let you know if the third time is the charm


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 29, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Please let us know how your henna turns out. I want your recipe, too!  I don't want much, do I?  LOL



Cattypus1,

I did my henndigo treatment today and it turned out PERFECT!  The color is exactly as I wanted, as close to my natural color as possible.  














Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sckri23 (Aug 29, 2012)

I relaxed one day short of my 9 week goal but im still gonna reach for 10 weeks next time.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 1, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Cattypus1,
> 
> I did my henndigo treatment today and it turned out PERFECT!  The color is exactly as I wanted, as close to my natural color as possible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



So pretty. I'm jealous. I've ordered my henna, et.al. the other day. I can't wait.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 2, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> So pretty. I'm jealous. I've ordered my henna, et.al. the other day. I can't wait.



I can't wait to see how yours turn out!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 2, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see how yours turn out!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



How long did it take to get yours?  How long did you let it cure for the color release before application?  How long did you leave yours on?  I don't have many questions, do I?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 2, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Cattypus1,
> How long did it take to get yours?  How long did you let it cure for the color release before application?  How long did you leave yours on?  I don't have many questions, do I?



It took longer to receive mine because I ordered while they were on vacation but after that, it took about a week to get it.

I followed the package instructions and allowed 12 hours for color release and let it sit for 6 hours.  After mixing it, be sure to cover it with plastic wrap, cover the mix by placing the wrap directly onto the mix (not your container) and pat down so not to leave air inside.  I read somewhere that if air hits during color release, the color won't release fully.  I don't know how true this is.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 2, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> It took longer to receive mine because I ordered while they were on vacation but after that, it took about a week to get it.
> 
> I followed the package instructions and allowed 12 hours for color release and let it sit for 6 hours.  After mixing it, be sure to cover it with plastic wrap, cover the mix by placing the wrap directly onto the mix (not your container) and pat down so not to leave air inside.  I read somewhere that if air hits during color release, the color won't release fully.  I don't know how true this is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you so much.  Again, you've been great!  How many buddies do you have?  Interested in one more?  I'm six weeks post on my first Texlax. My last stretch was about half a week shy of 16 weeks. I'm planning on going to December 8 which would make 20 weeks...longest stretch ever!  What are your hair plans, if you care to share?


----------



## Loving (Sep 2, 2012)

KhandiB I did my T/U but didn't take any pics. I was becoming hair obsessed and didn't like it. As such, I decided not to take any pics this time around. I will for my next T/U though. That will be in November and it will make one year since I relaxed and started my hair journey!


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 2, 2012)

Loving - Thats why I didnt post pics last time, I will take some this week after relaxing, tomorrow.. So excited!! a few days before 8 weeks, but Im dyin ova hea!



Loving said:


> KhandiB I did my T/U but didn't take any pics. I was becoming hair obsessed and didn't like it. As such, I decided not to take any pics this time around. I will for my next T/U though. That will be in November and it will make one year since I relaxed and started my hair journey!


----------



## karenjoe (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm 12 weeks post, I'm going for as long as I can stand it. My record is 40 weeks. my new growth got mean. it grabbed my relaxed hair curled around it & wouldn't let go!.... it was taking hours to comb out. 

this strecth I won't continue w  cornrows... & I will wash & DC every 2 or 3 weeks....
this may help w tangling. we will see. 
anybody at 12 or 14 weeks?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 2, 2012)

karenjoe said:
			
		

> I'm 12 weeks post, I'm going for as long as I can stand it. My record is 40 weeks. my new growth got mean. it grabbed my relaxed hair curled around it & wouldn't let go!.... it was taking hours to comb out.
> 
> this strecth I won't continue w  cornrows... & I will wash & DC every 2 or 3 weeks....
> this may help w tangling. we will see.
> anybody at 12 or 14 weeks?



I'm currently in my 11th week.  40 weeks!!! Super inspired!  Thanks!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 4, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much.  Again, you've been great!  How many buddies do you have?  Interested in one more?  I'm six weeks post on my first Texlax. My last stretch was about half a week shy of 16 weeks. I'm planning on going to December 8 which would make 20 weeks...longest stretch ever!  What are your hair plans, if you care to share?



cattypus,
I have no idea if my buddies are still on my relaxer schedule.  I would love to be buddies!!  I'll be 5 weeks post this Thursday and plan to do a 16-24 week stretch, depending on how well my hair does.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Sep 4, 2012)

To all my buddies (y'all know who you are...LOL!! ).  This weekend will be 3 weeks post.  Looking forward to the looooonnngggg stretch towards the December 22nd relaxer!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 4, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> To all my buddies (y'all know who you are...LOL!! ).  This weekend will be 3 weeks post.  Looking forward to the looooonnngggg stretch towards the December 22nd relaxer!!



baddison 
Are we still buddies??  I certainly hope so, how many weeks post are you??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Loving (Sep 4, 2012)

@shortdub78 long time no see! How are u doing?


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 4, 2012)

Loving said:


> @shortdub78 long time no see! How are u doing?



Loving
Preggers!   it is kicking my butt! i'm 3 months now.  i haven't been wanting to do anything to my hair lately, but i am trying to get back in gear.  i have been blowing drying my hair, and it was starting to take a toll.  so i am back to roller setting.  i am going to try to stretch my relaxer until October.  if i go back to the rolling and flat ironing the roots, i think i can make until then.  

thanks for checking on me!  how is your relaxed hhj going?


----------



## Loving (Sep 4, 2012)

shortdub78 

Congrats girl! Hope you have a safe and happy delivery! I really don't know a thing about being pregnant and hair care but I'm sure LHCF can help you out on that one!

I'm doing fine...still keeping it simple. Trying not to get hair obsessed. I got a T/U on Saturday and didn't even bother to take a picture. 

Keep in touch!


----------



## baddison (Sep 4, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @baddison
> Are we still buddies?? I certainly hope so, how many weeks post are you??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
KiWiStyle ; We should still be buddies.  I relaxed on Aug. 18th....so this weekend (Sept 8th) make it 3 weeks post.  Next relaxer is December 22nd for me....about 4 months.  If you're relaxing again around that time in December, then we're buddies!!  We can cheer each other on as the NG begins to get beastly in the coming weeks.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm in the midst of relocating and have been neglecting my hair ... things have been crazy. I'm at the salon right now for a TU. Would've stretched longer but wanted to get my hair done right before I move.

I'll be back on track soon! I haven't forgotten about my buddies


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 4, 2012)

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> Loving
> Preggers!   it is kicking my butt! i'm 3 months now.  i haven't been wanting to do anything to my hair lately, but i am trying to get back in gear.  i have been blowing drying my hair, and it was starting to take a toll.  so i am back to roller setting.  i am going to try to stretch my relaxer until October.  if i go back to the rolling and flat ironing the roots, i think i can make until then.
> 
> thanks for checking on me!  how is your relaxed hhj going?



Congrats, Short. In some of your last posts you seemed a little down about your hair...now I understand why. Hang in there it'll get better. Again, congratulations.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 4, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> cattypus,
> I have no idea if my buddies are still on my relaxer schedule.  I would love to be buddies!!  I'll be 5 weeks post this Thursday and plan to do a 16-24 week stretch, depending on how well my hair does.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Awesome, we are almost on the same schedule (about a week difference). I was 6 weeks on Saturday the 2nd. I'm planning to go 20 weeks to December 8 if I can make it.  I'm looking forward to this stretch and thanks to you, I have some tools to help me get through it.  I'm in, we're officially buddies.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 4, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> To all my buddies (y'all know who you are...LOL!! ).  This weekend will be 3 weeks post.  Looking forward to the looooonnngggg stretch towards the December 22nd relaxer!!



baddison - hole up!  What's this December 22 business??  I thought were relaxing on December 15.  Don't be adding extra days and stuff! 

I'm enjoying only having a spec of newgrowth! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Sep 4, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> @baddison - hole up! What's this December 22 business?? I thought were relaxing on December 15. Don't be adding extra days and stuff!
> 
> I'm enjoying only having a spec of newgrowth!
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF


 
sunnieb...
LOLLLOLLL....girl you crack me up!!

Gonna be on a cruise from Dec 2nd - Dec 9th.  Means my henna gets pushed to Dec. 15.... means my relaxer gets pushed to Dec.  22nd.

LOLLLOOLLLL.....you FAST on your FEET, tho...


----------



## Loving (Sep 5, 2012)

I hate the week right after I get my T/U. My hair is just flat. I love the freshly relaxed roots but I miss the body. I usually don't get back the full body of my hair until Week 3. Am I the only one? 

If not how do you get the full body right after touching up?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 5, 2012)

Loving said:
			
		

> I hate the week right after I get my T/U. My hair is just flat. I love the freshly relaxed roots but I miss the body. I usually don't get back the full body of my hair until Week 3. Am I the only one?
> 
> If not how do you get the full body right after touching up?



I used to have this problem when I used Soft & Beautiful, Gentle Treatment and various other relaxer systems.  But since finding Linange, I get relaxed roots and body!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sckri23 (Sep 5, 2012)

A week post

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Mona123 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm debating between relaxing on 9/15 (8 weeks) or 10/6 (11 weeks). You guys motivate me to wanna go longer - but it's getting crazy up there! Stretches are always hit or miss for me. Anyone else relaxing soon?


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 8, 2012)

baddison - how's it goin' bud?

I'm dc'ing with Motions CPR right now.  I decided to do it on dry hair since I haven't done that in a few months.  I'll rinse, shampoo, and airdry while watching a movie.

My hair is doing wonderful!  I've made the transition to working out every Saturday/Sunday morning and my hair is hangin' on like a champ so far.


----------



## baddison (Sep 9, 2012)

sunnieb - Hey buddy!!  I'm doing great so far.  3 weeks old and hair is thriving.  Still bunning it daily, but one day soon, it will pay off.

Still working out every day at 4:30am too.  Wish I could find a better time to do it, but right now, this is whats been keeping me consistent.  Getting ready to do my NUPUR henna treatment at the end of this week, and looking forward to that too.


----------



## sckri23 (Sep 13, 2012)

2 weeks and 1 day

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 13, 2012)

Checking in: I'm Six weeks post today with 18 more weeks to go. My hair feels soft, strong and healthy.  I'll probably start wearing a wig at the halfway mark at 12 weeks post.  I'm not sure but I do know I'll have to hide my hair for a while through the cold fall and winter months.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Checking in...8weeks post today...pics of my latest twist out after henna fiasco. It actually turned out okay, a little darker than my natural hair color.  I'm already planning for my next henna outing. .


----------



## Stillsaddity (Sep 15, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Checking in...8weeks post today...pics of my latest twist out after henna fiasco. It actually turned out okay, a little darker than my natural hair color.  I'm already planning for my next henna outing. .



Your hair looks great!!! The color is pretty too!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 15, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Checking in...8weeks post today...pics of my latest twist out after henna fiasco. It actually turned out okay, a little darker than my natural hair color.  I'm already planning for my next henna outing. .



Ooh, that is mighty purrty Cattypus1!!  How'd you get the twist out so nice!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Stillsaddity Thanks, it was an adventure. 

KiWiStyle Thank you, buddy!  Two-strand twists like cornrows straight back on my head (7 or 8 twists) and wrap the ends with straws. Still struggling with my styling products. I need a soft, non-greasy hold. Currently have a bathroom full of products which aren't cutting the mustard.  I'll keep trying until I find the answer or until I run out of hair...LOL


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 15, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Stillsaddity Thanks, it was an adventure.
> 
> KiWiStyle Thank you, buddy!  Two-strand twists like cornrows straight back on my head (7 or 8 twists) and wrap the ends with straws. Still struggling with my styling products. I need a soft, non-greasy hold. Currently have a bathroom full of products which aren't cutting the mustard.  I'll keep trying until I find the answer or until I run out of hair...LOL



Cool!  Cattypus1!  I can't even begin to think how to 2-strand twist cornrows. I know how to twist but not double strand in cornrows.  I got some YouTube research to do.  Care to suggest how that's done??

Ecostyle gel doesn't work for you?  Then again, the hold is probably to much for this style.  I used  the QB honeybush soft tea gel for DD's two strand twists and her hair didn't stiffen at all...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 15, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Cool!  Cattypus1!  I can't even begin to think how to 2-strand twist cornrows. I know how to twist but not double strand in cornrows.  I got some YouTube research to do.  Care to suggest how that's done??
> 
> Ecostyle gel doesn't work for you?  Then again, the hold is probably to much for this style.  I used  the QB honeybush soft tea gel for DD's two strand twists and her hair didn't stiffen at all...



Haven't tried Ecostyle. Honeybush is going to be my next purchase...LOL. The double-strand is cornrows is just like triple-strand-two strands instead of three. If you can cornrow, you can do the two-strand. I like it because the pattern is more consistent until you get to the ends and I just found the answer for that with the straws. I think I need larger diameter, though, about the size of McD's straws. I only use them on the last two inches and I wrap in a spiral so that it doesn't make a curl pull the entire end upwards and pin it to the twist with a large bobby pin. I've got to go get some Honeybush, I'll post a pic when I'm twisted so that you can see what I mean.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 15, 2012)

KiWiStyle

Too bad...no Honeybush at my fav store. Oh well, being the PJ that I am, I found some sweet condish to go with the poo I bought a couple of weeks ago and I'm going back to an old friend--Lottabody setting lotion. I'm going to try that with some whipped gel for my twists. I'll keep you posted...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 15, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Haven't tried Ecostyle. Honeybush is going to be my next purchase...LOL. The double-strand is cornrows is just like triple-strand-two strands instead of three. If you can cornrow, you can do the two-strand. I like it because the pattern is more consistent until you get to the ends and I just found the answer for that with the straws. I think I need larger diameter, though, about the size of McD's straws. I only use them on the last two inches and I wrap in a spiral so that it doesn't make a curl pull the entire end upwards and pin it to the twist with a large bobby pin. I've got to go get some Honeybush, I'll post a pic when I'm twisted so that you can see what I mean.



LOL, I tried it and I cannot do it so braidout for me instead.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 15, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> LOL, I tried it and I cannot do it so braidout for me instead.



My hair is too poofy with a braid out. The wave pattern is too sharp, I like softer pattern of the twists.

Okay, so here are a couple of pics of my two-strand, cornrowed twists with the straws on the ends.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 15, 2012)

Where my buds at???  Hep meh!   Hep meh!

I need to do a moisturizing dc tonight but I'm feeling lazy.  I need a kick start! 

Sent from my SGPT12 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm newly telaxed can I have a budy?


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 15, 2012)

sunnieb not an 'official' buddy but girl get off lhcf and go do your hair


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 15, 2012)

Nix08 - knew you'd have something to say! 

I'm still on here foolin' around. 

Sent from my SGPT12 using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 16, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> My hair is too poofy with a braid out. The wave pattern is too sharp, I like softer pattern of the twists.
> 
> Okay, so here are a couple of pics of my two-strand, cornrowed twists with the straws on the ends.



Here is a pic of the "out" part of the latest twist out. Very soft, not greasy...I'm happier with my hair than I have been in a while.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 16, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> My hair is too poofy with a braid out. The wave pattern is too sharp, I like softer pattern of the twists.
> 
> Okay, so here are a couple of pics of my two-strand, cornrowed twists with the straws on the ends.



See, that looks very easy and I feel like an idiot that I can't do it.  I'm pulling out DD's dolls to practice, I don't want to snatch my hair out practicing on myself, lol.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 16, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Here is a pic of the "out" part of the latest twist out. Very soft, not greasy...I'm happier with my hair than I have been in a while.



Very pretty!  I did a braidout today any it came out so nice for a change that now I want to wear my hair out.  Longer hair does really equals better styling.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 16, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Very pretty!  I did a braidout today any it came out so nice for a change that now I want to wear my hair out.  Longer hair does really equals better styling.



What, no pics?  Come on, Kiwi...share.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 16, 2012)

Too phunny...please don't do the hair snatch.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 17, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> What, no pics?  Come on, Kiwi...share.



Girl, I said it was nice but certainly not picture worthy, lol!!  Maybe next time...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 17, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Too phunny...please don't do the hair snatch.



LOL, when I get frustrated I start manhandling things, it's better if I do a gangsta move on DD's doll for a few hours, lol..


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 17, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> LOL, when I get frustrated I start manhandling things, it's better if I do a gangsta move on DD's doll for a few hours, lol..



Gurlllllll, ROFL!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 17, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Gurlllllll, ROFL!



Don't try to pretend like you never played with a kid's toy while they sat their looking crazy, lol!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 17, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Don't try to pretend like you never played with a kid's toy while they sat their looking crazy, lol!!



Just wasn't going to admit that...LOL


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 17, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Just wasn't going to admit that...LOL



I have put coochie cream on my scalp and told all y'll so ain't no shame in anything around here anymore, lol!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 17, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> I have put coochie cream on my scalp and told all y'll so ain't no shame in anything around here anymore, lol!!



Girl, you are a mess...I ain't even bout to talk about some of that crazy -a$$ed stuff I've done.  If you didn't see me do it, then it didn't happen!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 17, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Girl, you are a mess...I ain't even bout to talk about some of that crazy -a$$ed stuff I've done.  If you didn't see me do it, then it didn't happen!



LMBO, glad we all have each other because them naysayers think we're crazy...


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Sep 21, 2012)

Due to Color Me Rad next weekend and my bday the following weekend, I'm have to texlax this weekend which will be at 6 weeks.


----------



## sckri23 (Sep 21, 2012)

3 weeks and 2 days

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 21, 2012)

That looks awesome!
I really have a hard time with those two strands -_-



Cattypus1 said:


> Here is a pic of the "out" part of the latest twist out. Very soft, not greasy...I'm happier with my hair than I have been in a while.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 21, 2012)

Happy Friday buds!

Sent from my SGPT12 using LHCF


----------



## irisak (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey KaramelDiva1978 ! I'm relaxing again it's been 10 weeks (my ticker is wrong in my siggy) and I have a good 1 1/2 inches of new growth. It's still manageable although I was having some breakage at the line of demarcation that aphogee 2 step fixed. However, I'm still interviewing and I don't feel like I look polished. On top of that I only relax because when I to straightens, my roots poof up the same day sometimes. But I still love being texlaxed, especially with the curl that I have left. How are things going with you?

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 2, 2012)

irisak said:


> Hey @KaramelDiva1978 ! I'm relaxing again it's been 10 weeks (my ticker is wrong in my siggy) and I have a good 1 1/2 inches of new growth. It's still manageable although I was having some breakage at the line of demarcation that aphogee 2 step fixed. However, I'm still interviewing and I don't feel like I look polished. On top of that I only relax because when I to straightens, my roots poof up the same day sometimes. But I still love being texlaxed, especially with the curl that I have left. How are things going with you?
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


 
Hey Chick !
So far so good on this end too!  I am 6 weeks post and my newgrowth feels amazingly soft because of the "stinky sulphur" challenge, you didn't want to join me on!  It's something about the oils, not only is my hair growing like crazy, my newgrowth is incredibly manageable.  When I took my daugther to the salon on Saturday, my stylist even commented, "You don't need a perm, your hair is fine for right now!"  This is a major plus, so I may not relax until 10 weeks and that's because my girlfriend's wedding is Nov 3rd and I can't get "nappy". How is the new move treating you?  I totally feel you on the smoother professional look while job hunting, that was one of my MANY reasons for going back to a relaxed head.  I haven't been happier with my hair since then.  

Let's grow it buddy!  Keep in touch!! P.S. I have to post a bomb rollerset I did on Sunday.......loving it!!


----------



## irisak (Oct 2, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> Hey Chick !
> So far so good on this end too!  I am 6 weeks post and my newgrowth feels amazingly soft because of the "stinky sulphur" challenge, you didn't want to join me on!  It's something about the oils, not only is my hair growing like crazy, my newgrowth is incredibly manageable.  When I took my daugther to the salon on Saturday, my stylist even commented, "You don't need a perm, your hair is fine for right now!"  This is a major plus, so I may not relax until 10 weeks and that's because my girlfriend's wedding is Nov 3rd and I can't get "nappy". How is the new move treating you?  I totally feel you on the smoother professional look while job hunting, that was one of my MANY reasons for going back to a relaxed head.  I haven't been happier with my hair since then.
> 
> Let's grow it buddy!  Keep in touch!! P.S. I have to post a bomb rollerset I did on Sunday.......loving it!!



Girl I promise I will post before and after pics. I hope to be bsb with this texlaxing ( I was grazing last touchup). Let's get our grow on girl!

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## divachyk (Oct 4, 2012)

I will touch up around 19 Oct at 8 weeks. Nix08 when are you relaxing? Ms. Tiki, what bday plans do you have?


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 4, 2012)

Actually I'm going to relax on Oct. 19th too divachyk...I'm accompanying dd's class on a school trip so I took the day off. The trip should be over at noon so I have the afternoon to take care of my NG  We remain Buddies


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 8, 2012)

Ugh!  I'm feeling hair lazy again.  Luckily I'm bunning so my ends are ok, but I really need to get motivated to dc tonight.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 8, 2012)

sunnieb said:
			
		

> Ugh!  I'm feeling hair lazy again.  Luckily I'm bunning so my ends are ok, but I really need to get motivated to dc tonight.



Please pass some motivation this way...need to get my DC on!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 8, 2012)

I have finally nailed down my hair issues of the last year or so. It started with Sally's discontinuing my fav relaxer, Optimum (not Optimum Care). I struggled to find a replacement. Someone suggested Mizani BB and I found some in a local Asian store and thought, problem solved.  What I didn't know was I was switching from Lye to No Lye, probably with some overlap since I'm a self-relaxer and I used to go about 71/2 weeks. I lost a lot of hair at that touch-up but I had a lot to begin with so initially it didn't register that I had damaged some of I beyond repair.  I didn't know how to tell the difference between lye and no lye because I don't buy box relaxers.  My last two stretches have seemed like forever because it has taken about 6 months or longer to get the shedding and breakage under control. Never agin on the no lye, I'll shave my head first. Anybody else have switching problems?


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 8, 2012)

Cattypus1 - Girl, I don't have any motivation yet.  Still trying.  Lurking in hair threads.....


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Ugh!  I'm feeling hair lazy again.  Luckily I'm bunning so my ends are ok, but I really need to get motivated to dc tonight.



Same here. I oiled my scalp, moisturized and sealed and tied my hair up. Didn't even prepoo like I planned. Something about this cooler weather is making me lazy.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 9, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Same here. I oiled my scalp, moisturized and sealed and tied my hair up. Didn't even prepoo like I planned. Something about this cooler weather is making me lazy.



I managed to do a protein dc on dry hair and followed with a clarifying/moisturizing shampoo.  My hair is thanking me.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 23, 2012)

baddison - howya doin' bud?  Is this our 10th week?  

Anyhoo, my newgrowth showed her arse today!  

My hair was looking a bit unfortunate so I just ponytailed it out.   I have to run out to a meeting in a few, but I'll go ahead and cowash with WEN Fig when I return.  That should make my newgrowth happy.


----------



## baddison (Oct 24, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> @baddison - howya doin' bud? Is this our 10th week?
> 
> Anyhoo, my newgrowth showed her arse today!
> 
> My hair was looking a bit unfortunate so I just ponytailed it out.  I have to run out to a meeting in a few, but I'll go ahead and cowash with WEN Fig when I return. That should make my newgrowth happy.


 

sunnieb yeah buddy!  I'm hanging in there too.  Just finished cowashing with Tresemme Naturals.  My ng has finally been 'whipped' into submission...LOL!

I'm simply bunning it all the way.  Looking forward to our next relaxer in December!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 24, 2012)

Newgrowth is in check today.  She was no match for the deliciousness that is WEN!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 24, 2012)

sunnieb said:
			
		

> Newgrowth is in check today.  She was no match for the deliciousness that is WEN!
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



I've been watching the wen infomercials...you like, huh?  Thinking of trying some myself. Do you use as advertised or do your own thing?


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 24, 2012)

Cattypus1 - Girl yes!  I love WEN!  I use it as directed for my cowashes.  I've been thinking of dc'ing with it to see how it works.


----------



## mschristine (Oct 24, 2012)

I was thinking of trying HairOne because my pockets can't afford WEN. EbonyCPrincess uses it and a lot of the products she uses on her youtube channel for her hair work for me so it might be my next purchase


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 24, 2012)

sunnieb said:
			
		

> Cattypus1 - Girl yes!  I love WEN!  I use it as directed for my cowashes.  I've been thinking of dc'ing with it to see how it works.



Gonna try some...the 30-day 29.95, free shipping sounds like a plan.  I've tried cowashing but I haven't found the right product to do it yet.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Stillsaddity (Oct 24, 2012)

I relaxed last weekend but I roller set so I hadn't gotten around to trimming until tonight. Here are the results 



I'm not the best self trimmer but it didn't come out too bad if I do say so myself


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 24, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> Gonna try some...the 30-day 29.95, free shipping sounds like a plan.  I've tried cowashing but I haven't found the right product to do it yet.  Thanks for the info.



Cool!  I went ahead and got my WEN Fig on monthly auto-deliver.  I don't use any cheapy conditioners at all.  Only WEN.  I'm not messing around anymore.  I'm ready to hit MBL next year dangit!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 24, 2012)

Stillsaddity - Beautiful results!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Stillsaddity said:
			
		

> I relaxed last weekend but I roller set so I hadn't gotten around to trimming until tonight. Here are the results
> 
> I'm not the best self trimmer but it didn't come out too bad if I do say so myself



Look at you!  Pretty.


----------



## sharifeh (Oct 25, 2012)

sunnieb said:
			
		

> baddison - howya doin' bud?  Is this our 10th week?
> 
> Anyhoo, my newgrowth showed her arse today!
> 
> My hair was looking a bit unfortunate so I just ponytailed it out.   I have to run out to a meeting in a few, but I'll go ahead and cowash with WEN Fig when I return.  That should make my newgrowth happy.



I think I relaxed with you guys. Did y'all relax August 19th?


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 25, 2012)

sharifeh said:


> I think I relaxed with you guys. Did y'all relax August 19th?



Pretty close!  I relaxed on August 17.  I think baddison relaxed on the 18th or 19th.  

How long are you stretching?  We are relaxing on December 22.  Wanna buddy up?

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## baddison (Oct 25, 2012)

sharifeh said:


> I think I relaxed with you guys. Did y'all relax August 19th?


 
Yup!! sharifeh you relaxed around the same time we did.  I relaxed on AUgust 19th, too.  Next relaxer is gonna be a loonnnnngggg haul...LOL!!  December 22nd when I get back from my 7-day cruise!!  

So, lets hang tight buddies!!  Cowashing, and baggying is the word of the day.  Or you can share how you keep your ng tamed..


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 26, 2012)

Stillsaddity said:
			
		

> I relaxed last weekend but I roller set so I hadn't gotten around to trimming until tonight. Here are the results
> 
> I'm not the best self trimmer but it didn't come out too bad if I do say so myself



You did a great job, looks fantastic!!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Oct 26, 2012)

mschristine said:


> I was thinking of trying HairOne because my pockets can't afford WEN. EbonyCPrincess uses it and a lot of the products she uses on her youtube channel for her hair work for me so it might be my next purchase



mschristine I absolutely love HairOne - I've never tried WEN but I want to just to compare the two.  I did try two of the "newer" cleansing conditioners and got HORRIBLE results.  Ughhhhhh!  Thanks for thinking of me lady!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 2, 2012)

sunnieb said:
			
		

> Cool!  I went ahead and got my WEN Fig on monthly auto-deliver.  I don't use any cheapy conditioners at all.  Only WEN.  I'm not messing around anymore.  I'm ready to hit MBL next year dangit!



I got my Wen yesterday and washed, conditioned and did a twist out...it really was beautiful, soft and defined at the same time.  Big hair with no frizz-even at 15 weeks post.   I'm sold. I didn't do the auto-ship, I ordered from Amazon.  I will order again...as needed-don't need any drama with my money. I love, love, love Wen.


----------



## sckri23 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ok no braids, fresh trim, im wigging to 16 weeks how do I keep my hair from tangling?


----------



## mschristine (Nov 2, 2012)

EbonyCPrincess said:
			
		

> mschristine I absolutely love HairOne - I've never tried WEN but I want to just to compare the two.  I did try two of the "newer" cleansing conditioners and got HORRIBLE results.  Ughhhhhh!  Thanks for thinking of me lady!



I saw your review on the cleansing conditioners and I was convinced to try HairOne. I bought a sample and I really love it. I think I'm going to buy a full bottle soon


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 4, 2012)

I totally hit the "ignore" button on my hair since last Wednesday.  I didn't wash, cowash, dc, nuthin!  I would look at all that newgrowth and just didn't feel like dealing with it.

I did slap some moisturizer on my ends and bun, so I'm good.  Tonight I clarified, moisture shampooed, and I'm doing a moisturizing dc now.  Still not feeling my hair though.


----------



## sckri23 (Nov 4, 2012)

Who's relaxing between dec 16 to dec 22? I might need a new buddy


----------



## JudithO (Nov 4, 2012)

^I'm due to relax on Dec 21. 

I need a new buddy y'all... simply because I just finally decided on my relaxing schedule.. 

Every 8 weeks on Friday of the week... I'm currently 1 week (+2 days) post, and my next relaxer is scheduled for Dec 21.

I expect to gain almost 1 inch with every relaxer before trim,  and I'm about 1 inch from BSL.


----------



## sckri23 (Nov 4, 2012)

judy4all said:


> ^I'm due to relax on Dec 21.
> 
> I need a new buddy y'all... simply because I just finally decided on my relaxing schedule..
> 
> ...



Im using braids to stretch to 16 weeks this time, (Fresh relaxer for my new soldier!) but 12 weeks is gonna be my norm.

Im braiding tomorrow cause this wednesday was supposed to be my relaxer day, I was going to hit my 10 week mark. Now I'm jumping over all that. Btw I didn't know texlaxed hair had shrinkage


----------



## Loving (Nov 5, 2012)

KhandiB how are you doing? I touched up on Saturday...results are in my siggy. I am getting closer to BSL!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 5, 2012)

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Im using braids to stretch to 16 weeks this time, (Fresh relaxer for my new soldier!) but 12 weeks is gonna be my norm.
> 
> Im braiding tomorrow cause this wednesday was supposed to be my relaxer day, I was going to hit my 10 week mark. Now I'm jumping over all that. Btw I didn't know texlaxed hair had shrinkage



That's your longest stretch ever isn't it?  Good for you, girl!  I'm texlaxed too and it does indeed shrink just not like natural. I kind of like it though because it makes for a nice surprise when I actually straighten my hair.


----------



## KhandiB (Nov 5, 2012)

Im good, I relaxed on 10/27 - Im pretty close to BSL, I am going to measure when I flat iron later this week.

Your hair is looking lovely!!

Lovely



Loving said:


> KhandiB how are you doing? I touched up on Saturday...results are in my siggy. I am getting closer to BSL!


----------



## baddison (Nov 5, 2012)

sckri23 said:


> Who's relaxing between dec 16 to dec 22? I might need a new buddy


 
sckri23 I am!! and also sunnieb !  We're gonna relax on Dec. 22nd.  So hop on board the "buddy train"...

We need to keep each other strong and motivated.


----------



## baddison (Nov 5, 2012)

Loving said:


> @KhandiB how are you doing? I touched up on Saturday...results are in my siggy. I am getting closer to BSL!


 

Loving - Beautiful results!


----------



## Loving (Nov 5, 2012)

KhandiB and baddison Thanks!


----------



## sckri23 (Nov 5, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> That's your longest stretch ever isn't it?  Good for you, girl!  I'm texlaxed too and it does indeed shrink just not like natural. I kind of like it though because it makes for a nice surprise when I actually straighten my hair.



I'm kinda scared I was supposed to relax at 10 weeks (this wednesday). Im scared when I take the braids out my hair will fall out like leaves in fall.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 6, 2012)

Random photo opp presented itself so here goes....

Left side braid swooped around to the right side and pinned down. Accessorized with flexi clip. Easy style. I can do this at night. Scarf overnight. No fooling/messing with hair in the a.m. I can get at least 2 days out of this style. If I am careful, I can get about 3 days. I love styles that last for more than one day. It's cooling off tremendously here so this will be one of my staple styles.


----------



## Carmelella (Nov 6, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> Random photo opp presented itself so here goes....
> 
> Left side braid swooped around to the right side and pinned down. Accessorized with flexi clip. Easy style. I can do this at night. Scarf overnight. No fooling/messing with hair in the a.m. I can get at least 2 days out of this style. If I am careful, I can get about 3 days. I love styles that last for more than one day. It's cooling off tremendously here so this will be one of my staple styles.



Ooo!  Shiny thick and luscious!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 6, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> Random photo opp presented itself so here goes....
> 
> Left side braid swooped around to the right side and pinned down. Accessorized with flexi clip. Easy style. I can do this at night. Scarf overnight. No fooling/messing with hair in the a.m. I can get at least 2 days out of this style. If I am careful, I can get about 3 days. I love styles that last for more than one day. It's cooling off tremendously here so this will be one of my staple styles.



So pretty.  Your hair is gorgeous!  Totally stealing the swooped braid when I have enough hair to do so!


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 6, 2012)

divachyk you make protective styling look easy!  Love the swooped braid lady


----------



## divachyk (Nov 6, 2012)

Carmelella said:


> Ooo!  Shiny thick and luscious!





Cattypus1 said:


> So pretty.  Your hair is gorgeous!  Totally stealing the swooped braid when I have enough hair to do so!





bebezazueta said:


> divachyk you make protective styling look easy!  Love the swooped braid lady



Thank you Carmelella, Cattypus1 and bebezazueta! 

Bebe, I see you working that length in your siggy! Looks great! Have you cut all the layers out yet or are you still working on it? Between your hair / body transformation, you're gonna make you dh re-marry you all over again.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 6, 2012)

What problems are you having? 
The problem is more me then it is my hair.......IMMMMM SUPER LAZY! 

Please post your stats so your buddy can find you: 
I am Texlax, I have fine strands, high density (Its thick in these chemically processed kinks ) and doing a 12 maybe 14 week stretch. 


How many weeks post are you right now? 
8 Weeks

Anyone want to be my buddy


----------



## baddison (Nov 7, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Random photo opp presented itself so here goes....
> 
> Left side braid swooped around to the right side and pinned down. Accessorized with flexi clip. Easy style. I can do this at night. Scarf overnight. No fooling/messing with hair in the a.m. I can get at least 2 days out of this style. If I am careful, I can get about 3 days. I love styles that last for more than one day. It's cooling off tremendously here so this will be one of my staple styles.


 



 

 .....nuf said!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 7, 2012)

divachyk - I'm stealing that style. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 7, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> Random photo opp presented itself so here goes....
> 
> Left side braid swooped around to the right side and pinned down. Accessorized with flexi clip. Easy style. I can do this at night. Scarf overnight. No fooling/messing with hair in the a.m. I can get at least 2 days out of this style. If I am careful, I can get about 3 days. I love styles that last for more than one day. It's cooling off tremendously here so this will be one of my staple styles.



Very Cute!!  Can you give step-by-step instructions on how to do this?


----------



## divachyk (Nov 7, 2012)

^^^You ladies make my day! Thanks for compliments.

KiWiStyle
Comb all your hair to left like you are planning to make a left side pony at the nape. Separate hair in 3 equal sections and braid hair. When you are done, you should have one braid hanging on the left of your head. I secure the end of the braid with a tiny, black rubber band. 

Grab the tail and swing it around to right side of your head*** and pin it down with hair pins. Accessorize. Done.

****I try to tuck my ends away as much as possible so my ends are folded under first then I pin hair down. 

Hope that made sense. If not, let me know.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 7, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> Thank you Carmelella, Cattypus1 and bebezazueta!
> 
> Bebe, I see you working that length in your siggy! Looks great! Have you cut all the layers out yet or are you still working on it? Between your hair / body transformation, you're gonna make you dh re-marry you all over again.



LOL! divachyk layers almost gone about 2 inches left I'll be cutting next month. Thanks lady & YES hubby acts like he just saw me for the first time everyday. Lets just say I'm enjoying  being spoiled!  God is good!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 11, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> ^^^You ladies make my day! Thanks for compliments.
> 
> KiWiStyle
> Comb all your hair to left like you are planning to make a left side pony at the nape. Separate hair in 3 equal sections and braid hair. When you are done, you should have one braid hanging on the left of your head. I secure the end of the braid with a tiny, black rubber band.
> ...



Thanks divachyk, that makes perfect sense


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 11, 2012)

baddison - how ya doin?  I've been lazy again, but my hair is fine.  I think the Wen Fig is really helping me through this stretch.  My hair stays moist longer and I don't have an urgent need to cowash every other day if I dont feel like it.

Im about to go clarify/shampoo and dc with Nexxus Humectress.  I watch tv on Sunday nights, so I'll let the dc sit for two hours and then rinse.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## baddison (Nov 12, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> @baddison - how ya doin? I've been lazy again, but my hair is fine. I think the Wen Fig is really helping me through this stretch. My hair stays moist longer and I don't have an urgent need to cowash every other day if I dont feel like it.
> 
> Im about to go clarify/shampoo and dc with Nexxus Humectress. I watch tv on Sunday nights, so I'll let the dc sit for two hours and then rinse.
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


 

sunnieb - WHEW!!! Girl this stretch ain't no joke!!  Between Hairfinity and Mineral Rich, my new growth is tryna flex some muscle.  But I know how to still that "savage beast" ....LOL!!  Cowashing and bunning!!  Thats it.  Just did my monthly henna yesterday, and it really helps with shedding and strengthening the hair. My cruise is coming up, and I'm just gonna self-install some braid extensions for that week.  Looking forward to some nice year-end results.  Pushing for full BSL by June 2013!!


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 13, 2012)

sunnieb baddison

how many weeks post are we now??? i lost count 

i dont think im gonna relax at the end of december with you guys, i probably will this month 

i had a bad hair today, my hair looked hell, the new growth is really poofy and my relaxed hair looks so thin  a HAM, i should not go out like that 

it feels soft though


----------



## pearlific1 (Nov 13, 2012)

Please post your stats so your buddy can find you:

*How many weeks post are you right now?* 48  I'm relaxing next month.

*How long are you stretching?* I have been on a year long "stretch" but it's time to end it and get back to my regular 16-18 wks schedule

*Any other info?* Hmmm...I got my hair braided at 4 months post. Had those in for 3 months. Took them out & detangled for an entire day shampoo'd, and conditioned and BAM! my hair knotted, tangled, and matted up so bad that I ended of ripping out chunks of hair. erplexed I went to the salon to see if the stylist could fix it and she did more damage than I did. My hair was so thin when she finished, that you could see directly through my BSL/MBL hair. So now I'm starting over just above APL


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok I repurchased silicon mix and used it on my hot mess hair 
It kicked my NGs butt! It spanked my NG  I missed this product. It's a bucket full of cones but there's some magic in it .


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 13, 2012)

sharifeh - Girl, I don't even know!  I think we are in week 11 or 12???? I'll have to go count!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey ladies I haven't been in here in a hot min. Quick question for those that use Affirm where are you buying it if you self relax? I just can't bear to use ORS again and feel I need to use something a bit better. I want my hair to actually be relaxed. TIA


----------



## baddison (Nov 14, 2012)

sharifeh said:


> @sunnieb @baddison
> 
> how many weeks post are we now??? i lost count
> 
> ...


 
sharifeh - Last relaxer for me was August 18th, so I am currently almost 13weeks into an 18week stretch.  Next relaxer for me is Dec. 22nd when I return from a cruise!!

I feel you, about the new growth.  Poofy as all get-out!  Cowashing, and bunning is the name of the game for me until Dec. 22.  Hoping for a nice christmas present from my hair...LOL!


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 15, 2012)

sharifeh baddison - yep we are almost 13 weeks post.  Can you believe it?

I'm taking a new (for me) approach this stretch.  Wen fig is really changing my hair for the better.  I can see the difference.  Tonight is the first time I really combed my hair since Sunday.  I've just been moisturizing my ends and sleeping with 3 bantu knots.  In the mornings, I just fluff, clip, and go.

I cowashed with Wen tonight and I probably won't comb my hair again until I dc on Sunday.  I would usually have to cowash every other day when I was using HE and Garnier.  Products do make a difference!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 16, 2012)

pearlific1 - Welcome to the thread!  Not sure if anyone here is as far along as you are, but I know you will find a buddy who is relaxing with you next month!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 17, 2012)

sunnieb you are so right! I love what Wen Fig does to soften and tame my and dd's hair. I ordered the new Wen intro kit for $29.95 because it now comes with 613. Unfortunately it didn't come with fig but it does come with fall Ginger Pumpkin. Can't wait to try that hair heaven!! Wen Fig is my daily moisturizer sealed with coconut oil. Keeper!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 17, 2012)

Protective styling for several days at a time rocks!


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 18, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Hey Ya'll!
> 
> Thought I'd make a thread for us to get in touch with ladies who are in the same week of their relaxer stretch as you currently are.
> 
> ...


Hi everyone,

I have been a member since August of this year. That was when I became fed up with my stylist who I felt was doing more damage to my hair than good. I took matters into my own hands and here I am. I last relaxed on November 9th after a 12 week stretch this was the longest I had ever gone between touch-ups. I like how my hair felt. I under processed my last relaxer so I hope I can make it till 12 weeks. If so, my next relaxer will be on February 1, 2013. I have learned some tips that will aid in my quest to stretch so I hope I make it. Anyway, here are my details 

How many weeks post are you right now? *I am only 1 week post.*

How long are you stretching? *I want to stretch for 12 weeks (February 1, 2013)*

Any other info? Anyone else out there relaxing in February 2013? *I am looking for a buddy to partner with me.*


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome Rozlewis!  Glad you joined us! 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## divachyk (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome ladies!


----------



## venusfly (Nov 18, 2012)

GoddessMaker said:


> Hey ladies I haven't been in here in a hot min. Quick question for those that use Affirm where are you buying it if you self relax? I just can't bear to use ORS again and feel I need to use something a bit better. I want my hair to actually be relaxed. TIA


 
You can order it off Amazon which is what I did the first time. But I found a local Beauty Supply Store in the Wall Street Area of New York City near my job where I can buy it.  It's expensive so the hood beauty stores don't tend to stock it but more upscale ones in better neighorhoods do carry it.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 18, 2012)

I haven't done a protein treatment in about a month, so I'm dc'ing with Motions CPR right now.  My hair just hasn't needed protein, only moisture.  It was a task working through 13 weeks' worth of newgrowth, but it had to be done!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## divachyk (Nov 19, 2012)

Dh and I have been out of town and returned home tonight. My hair felt a little dry so I cowashed. Hair is officially revived!


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 19, 2012)

I've been so hair lazy...but got back in the swing of things today.  I get hair lazy when my ng starts to get thick.  Once I whip out my AORM and be more mindful of my ng, all becomes well again


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 19, 2012)

sunnieb baddison 

i just got my sprushes in the mail today, i wanna try self relaxing so bad but i'm so scared


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 19, 2012)

sharifeh - what are you scared of?


----------



## divachyk (Nov 19, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> I've been so hair lazy...but got back in the swing of things today.  I get hair lazy when my ng starts to get thick.  Once I whip out my AORM and be more mindful of my ng, all becomes well again



I need to try RM. I will hold off until my ng comes in good and thick. You cowash or DC with it?


----------



## RODI (Nov 20, 2012)

What is AORM?


----------



## RODI (Nov 20, 2012)

I am 14 weeks today. I have started to shed a lot during washing my hair last week and on sunday. I see short hairs but don't know if it is breakage or past shed hairs that is going out. What I have noticed is that I really can't assess the health/damage of my hair until after a touch up. 
I want to strecth until the 1st sunday in Dec. Or if I can get my hair braided, then I will TU the 1st sun in Jan.  
My last relaxer was Aug 14. I use Hawaian Silky LYE relaxer in medium and want to switch to Just for Me texture softner.


----------



## sckri23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Tomorrow is 12 weeks!! If I was on my normal schedule I would be at my stretching goal, but its not my normal schedule. Ugh 4 more weeks!!


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 20, 2012)

@sunnieb
i'm scared of underprocessing, my hair is crazy so im not scared of overprocessing 

i'm also nervous about the pre parting because my hair is so dense. are a million clips gonna hinder the relaxer process?


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 20, 2012)

RODI AORM is aubrey organics rosa mosquetta...

divachyk I LOVE that siggy pic!!!  I use the AORM as a cowash conditioner.  I use to use it as a special DC treat but it's just too good for me not to use it more regularly.  I find when I'm a few weeks post it stretches/smooths my ng to that it lays much nicer


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 20, 2012)

sharifeh - Have you seen my self-relaxer album?  I researched for over a year before I finally took the plunge.  There's no hurry.  Self-relax when you are comfortable.

Here's my album:
http://public.fotki.com/sunnieb/how-i-self-relax-2011/how-i-self-relax/


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 21, 2012)

sunnieb

I have seen it a few times. Then I get scared and back down from doing it.  
I have 2 questions:
are those 2 strand twists?
do you rinse out the relaxer in twists?


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 21, 2012)

sharifeh - Yep, those are 2 strand twists and yest I rinse out the relaxer in the twists.  They loosen and come apart during the rinse.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 5, 2012)

How's everyone holding up?

I'm really looking forward to relaxing on December 22! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sckri23 (Dec 5, 2012)

14 weeks post. These weeks are going by fast, I might not relax at 16 weeks. I might wait till new years. It doesn't even look like I have that much ng now that I chopped off my relaxed ends. 

My texlaxed hair is so soft but the knots, idk what to do.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 5, 2012)

sckri23 said:


> 14 weeks post. These weeks are going by fast, I might not relax at 16 weeks. I might wait till new years. It doesn't even look like I have that much ng now that I chopped off my relaxed ends.
> 
> My texlaxed hair is so soft but the knots, idk what to do.



If I'm not mistaken, that is your longest stretch ever...congrats!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 9, 2012)

I've resorted to wearing a baseball cap all weekend.   This newgrowth is uber-thick!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## freckledface (Dec 10, 2012)

I relaxed doing 2strand twist. Took a long time to do it but so worth it. I had more than enought time to apply and smooth. Will always do my relaxed like this from now on.


----------



## baddison (Dec 18, 2012)

Calling all my buddies   

sunnieb

sckri23

sharifeh

THis is our RELAXER week!!  YAAYYY!!  We gonna kiss our NG goodbye, and welcome in some long awaited progress.   Where y'all at?


----------



## sckri23 (Dec 18, 2012)

baddison said:


> Calling all my buddies
> 
> sunnieb
> 
> ...



Just relaxed, dcing under the dryer now!!


----------



## baddison (Dec 18, 2012)

sckri23 said:


> Just relaxed, dcing under the dryer now!!


 

sckri23....can't wait to see pics.  How did it go.  Did you self-relax?  What method did you use?


----------



## sckri23 (Dec 18, 2012)

baddison said:


> sckri23....can't wait to see pics.  How did it go.  Did you self-relax?  What method did you use?



It went great, I did self-relax, I hope of didn't miss a spot this time. My mom is sick so she couldn't double check for me. But its feels soft.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 18, 2012)

baddison - I'm here doing the relaxer day countdown!

I'm glad I let you talk me into going 18 weeks.  It was much easier than I ever would've thought!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 18, 2012)

sckri23 - congrats on self-relaxing!

Where the pics? 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB (Dec 18, 2012)

So I made way more progress than I thought.  pic on the left is from this summer, pic on the right from Sunday... I dont feel so bad now  , I need to do something with those ends though...  Loving


----------



## Loving (Dec 18, 2012)

KhandiB that's great progress! Perhaps you could dust your ends at each T/U. That's what I have been doing to keep my ends in shape.


----------



## baddison (Dec 18, 2012)

KhandiB said:


> So I made way more progress than I thought. pic on the left is from this summer, pic on the right from Sunday... I dont feel so bad now  , I need to do something with those ends though... @Loving


 

wOW - Beautiful progress!!


----------



## KhandiB (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Loving and baddison !! 
I really can do better with my ends, As long as I have been on this hair journey my hair should be sweeping the floor by now,  Hope to be healthy full BSL by my bday 4/27!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 18, 2012)

baddison said:


> Calling all my buddies
> 
> sunnieb
> 
> ...



I am so sad.  I still have 41/2 weeks to go to make six months.  Good luck all!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 18, 2012)

I am jealous y'all are relaxing this weekend! I'm on a 12 week stretch which is MAJOR for me. I am only into week 8 but I am determined to make my stretches and only texlax four times next year! I need to read through these pages for some support.

irisak how are you holding up lady? How many weeks this stretch?


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 19, 2012)

i'm gonna go to the salon on thursday or friday, I just got my relaxer in the mail. But i don't think one box is enough


----------



## irisak (Dec 19, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I am jealous y'all are relaxing this weekend! I'm on a 12 week stretch which is MAJOR for me. I am only into week 8 but I am determined to make my stretches and only texlax four times next year! I need to read through these pages for some support.
> 
> irisak how are you holding up lady? How many weeks this stretch?



Hey KaramelDiva1978. I'm how ever many weeks are in my siggy. I quit counting lol. I'm holding up pretty well this stretch and don't plan on relaxing until a week before my birthday (march 21). I have tree braids now but they're already slipping so I might need to find new stretch styles but I'm on a personal hide my hair 'til 30 challenge. I did a pull test and I'm grazing bsl in front which means I should be in the back too but my camera was acting up so I didn't take pics. I think my hair journey is going pretty well so far.

12 weeks is a big one for you. Good luck.....I bet that stinky sulfur is helping but I just can't lol.
Oan, I've been working since Halloween at a really good job so if I just get my love life together and lose these 30lbs then life would be grand lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 19, 2012)

irisak said:


> Hey KaramelDiva1978. I'm how ever many weeks are in my siggy. I quit counting lol. I'm holding up pretty well this stretch and don't plan on relaxing until a week before my birthday (march 21). I have tree braids now but they're already slipping so I might need to find new stretch styles but I'm on a personal hide my hair 'til 30 challenge. I did a pull test and I'm grazing bsl in front which means I should be in the back too but my camera was acting up so I didn't take pics. I think my hair journey is going pretty well so far.
> 
> 12 weeks is a big one for you. Good luck.....I bet that stinky sulfur is helping but I just can't lol.
> Oan, I've been working since Halloween at a really good job so if I just get my love life together and lose these 30lbs then life would be grand lol.
> ...



Yyyyyaaaaayyyyy I'm happy for you!! Its sounds like are really going great since your move. I'm really wanting to move to Austin or Dallas. They are both weighing heavily on the brain. I will be 35 January 5th, do you know how hard it is to bypass that Saturday without a relaxer???  LOL. Jesus be a stretching style!! Its just two weeks later. I'm with you on the love life. Promised myself a year after divorce which will be June. I'm chill for now because I needed the "me" time. By June I'll be ready all the way around. You should join the hair and fitness 2013 challenge. We'll encourage each other to be fit! Come on girlie!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 19, 2012)

sharifeh - what kind of relaxer did you buy?

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## irisak (Dec 19, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Yyyyyaaaaayyyyy I'm happy for you!! Its sounds like are really going great since your move. I'm really wanting to move to Austin or Dallas. They are both weighing heavily on the brain. I will be 35 January 5th, do you know how hard it is to bypass that Saturday without a relaxer???  LOL. Jesus be a stretching style!! Its just two weeks later. I'm with you on the love life. Promised myself a year after divorce which will be June. I'm chill for now because I needed the "me" time. By June I'll be ready all the way around. You should join the hair and fitness 2013 challenge. We'll encourage each other to be fit! Come on girlie!



KaramelDiva1978 now that's a challenge I'm down for lol. I just have to find it.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 19, 2012)

sunnieb 

phytorelaxer index 2 
it's no lye though and i usually use lye so I'm still on the fence about using it. I've used it once before and got great results but the price of it always gets me. 

I still don't have one relaxer that I use *all *the time.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 23, 2012)

baddison - feel better soon!  Can't wait until your reveal!  I'm going to go 18 weeks again.  That'll put me at April 26 for my next relaxer.  Thanks for helping me reach my goal of relaxing 3x a year!

Nix08 - have you relaxed yet?

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 23, 2012)

sunnieb time to buddy up I'm freshly relaxed. ... I highly doubt that I'll be going 18 weeks but stranger things have happened  I was struggling with my relaxer taking but I've figured out the problem...too much protein on my ng.  So maybe just maybe I will go the distance


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 23, 2012)

Nix08 - Funny thing is, I don't do protein like I used to.  Maybe that is helping me with the long stretches.  I only do like 1 protein treatment a month now.  Used to do them weekly.  Hmmmmm.....:scratchch


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 23, 2012)

sunnieb. ..I use only mild proteins but I was finding that I was increasingly coming out under processed. .. this go around I avoided protein on my ng the week before my relaxer. And steamed 3 times in a row the weekend prior.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 23, 2012)

Nix08 - I used mild protein as well (Motions CPR).  I'm just not having as much breakage as I used to, so I scaled back using it.

How you lovin' feeling your scalp?  I've been swooping and swangin' my hair all day!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 23, 2012)

sunnieb oh yes.  I'm chuckling at myself as I take down and readjust my ponytail in the street


----------



## baddison (Dec 23, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> @baddison - feel better soon! Can't wait until your reveal! I'm going to go 18 weeks again. That'll put me at April 26 for my next relaxer. Thanks for helping me reach my goal of relaxing 3x a year!
> 
> @Nix08 - have you relaxed yet?
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


 
sunnieb - Yup!! next relaxer is April 2013!!  3x's a year is all we need for really healty thick relaxed hair.  Can't wait to take pics to show you all.  right now, I can't even stand up without a cane....so, I gotta wait a li'l bit.  But I am satisfied with my progress, and I am shooting for FULL BSL this same exact time next year!  woot! woot!!


----------



## hnntrr (Dec 23, 2012)

I am new here, I'd like a relaxed hair buddy that would be cool.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 23, 2012)

hnntrr said:


> I am new here, I'd like a relaxed hair buddy that would be cool.



hnntrr -  a few of us just relaxed this weekend.  You can join our buddy group. 

baddison
Nix08

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## hnntrr (Dec 23, 2012)

Ah yay  thank you.


----------



## lovebug10 (Dec 23, 2012)

15 weeks & 2 days post!! wowwwwwww! this is the least stress ive had in a stretch.

i have ALOT of NG. and I think I retained quite a bit. i did trim in November b/c my ends were crusty but no more than .25 inches maybe .5 inches in some places but it was like only a few strands.

*What I've been doing to make this stretch easy*:
1) wash about 1x per week, do a moisturizing DC, let air dry. when its dry I moisturize my hard crunchy NG with DB Transitioning Creme until it is soft and wavy - I apply this like a relaxer. Then I put some DB leave in on the lengths and seal with extra virgin olive oil. Then I put transitioning creme on the lengths and seal with extra virgin olive oil (my LOCO method).

2) all manipulation occurs with my hair in four parts. I just section it off with my hands. nothing fancy.

3) don't let the NG get crunchy. If its getting a tad bit dry I put some DB leave in on it. If it gets hard/ really dry I do the same moisturizing routine as step 1.

3) moisturize often - every day to every other day (depends how much is needed)

4) sleep with 2 french braids. I just part my hair with my hands and finger come then moisturize and seal (LOCO method) and then just french braid.

*Cute Stretching styles*
1) Bun - high, low, to the side

2) high bun with a french braid up the back - this protects my nape and eliminates me having to use so many bobby pins or gel to keep the shorter hairs from falling
3) braid outs
4) french braid from ear to ear like a headband and then do a braid out in the back... unbraid the back in the morning after sleeping with braids and I have a pretty braided head band with loose waves in back
5) i will try my caruso rollers next wash and try to find a cute style for that as well


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 24, 2012)

lovebug10 do you do your own french braid up the back?  I had my mom do it for me once and loved it but just knew I couldn't do it on my own....I LOVE that style


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey buds!  

I reset my relaxer countdown app and I have 123 days until my next relaxer!  Wowzers!  Imma need ya'll!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 24, 2012)

sunnieb, which app do you use?


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 24, 2012)

Rozlewis - I downloaded the "Days Left Widget " on Google Play.

I like it because it keeps count on the main screen of my tablet.  There's alot of different ones out there though.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## lovebug10 (Dec 24, 2012)

Nix08 yes I do. Its not that hard. I usually section off the hair I want to braid and then use a clip to hold down the rest so it doesn't mix with the braided part. I love it so much because I think high buns look best on me and I don't have to worry about my short nape breaking. One thing that helps me is if I bend my head down as I do it... i dont think it actually does anything but in my mind its easier that way.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 24, 2012)

lovebug10 said:


> Nix08 yes I do. Its not that hard. I usually section off the hair I want to braid and then use a clip to hold down the rest so it doesn't mix with the braided part. I love it so much because I think high buns look best on me and I don't have to worry about my short nape breaking. One thing that helps me is if I bend my head down as I do it... i dont think it actually does anything but in my mind its easier that way.



I'm so jealous


----------



## divachyk (Dec 24, 2012)

Think I may TU 11 Jan. That would put me at 10 weeks if I counted correctly.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 24, 2012)

Compare and contrast - 18 weeks post vs. Freshly Relaxed


----------



## irisak (Dec 24, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 I need you to talk me off the ledge buddy.  I've made it twelve weeks and want to stretch to my birthday in march but at the same time I haven't found a good style to stretch with.  I have tree braids in but after two weeks they are hanging from my head.  It's not the braiders fault but my hair seems to want to keep growing like it's still summer.  I could always take them out soon but then I'd just be back in my ponytail and it's too damn cold for daily cowashing. I'm tired of sew ins and think I just needed to rant for a minute.  I get mad when I realize I wasted so much money on a style my hair won't hold for more then 4 weeks.  I just don't know what to do with this wig of mine.  And I don't feel like my hair will be hot on new years eve if I don't do a tu. Ok rant over. Woosai lol.

Eta: sew ins are just as frustrating because even though I do them myself I still only get about four weeks before they have to come down.  It's so time consuming.  Ugh!


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 25, 2012)

divachyk, your hair looks very healthy. January 11th is 10 weeks for me too but I am going to try to stretch till January 25th. My birthday is the 27th so it would be freshly relaxed for my birthday.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 25, 2012)

irisak said:


> @KaramelDiva1978 I need you to talk me off the ledge buddy. I've made it twelve weeks and want to stretch to my birthday in march but at the same time I haven't found a good style to stretch with. I have tree braids in but after two weeks they are hanging from my head. It's not the braiders fault but my hair seems to want to keep growing like it's still summer. I could always take them out soon but then I'd just be back in my ponytail and it's too damn cold for daily cowashing. I'm tired of sew ins and think I just needed to rant for a minute. I get mad when I realize I wasted so much money on a style my hair won't hold for more then 4 weeks. I just don't know what to do with this wig of mine. And I don't feel like my hair will be hot on new years eve if I don't do a tu. Ok rant over. Woosai lol.
> 
> Eta: sew ins are just as frustrating because even though I do them myself I still only get about four weeks before they have to come down. It's so time consuming. Ugh!


 
Okay chick, let's talk this thing through!!  You know when it comes to touch-ups at the 10-12 week mark, I'm "trigger happy" !! You are the "Queen Stretcher" of the two of us, you're just in a style crunch.  I just ordered me a cute human hair shorty 'do that I hope comes in by Saturday, because I'm going to use it to extend my stretch.  Okay irisak, back away from the relaxer for a minute and let's talk stretch style options: rollersets or rod sets, a high bun with chop sticks, an upside down french braid with a bun on top, you can do a long, side classy phony pony, a new wig (half or full).  You can do cornrows in the front and curls in the back.  

I am no longer a braid person.  My hair has always been thick and I've always sat for about 9 hours and after the last time I got micros, I swore torturing myself ever again.  I'm jealous that your hair is in a "killer growth" phase, that's wonderful chick!  You're going to BSL by your next length check.    As for your sew-ins that last 4 weeks, that's awesome! I know its a lot of work, but you get to really baby your hair but doing it once a month, that's great.  I would do it, but I don't like sew-ins either.  Wigs seem to be the only fake hair I can tolerate.

When all else fails, before you relax YOUTUBE, YOUTUBE, AND MORE YOUTUBE to find a stretch style you haven't tried yet.  You got this girl, its worth it, hang in there!!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 25, 2012)

Rozlewis said:


> divachyk, your hair looks very healthy. January 11th is 10 weeks for me too but I am going to try to stretch till January 25th. My birthday is the 27th so it would be freshly relaxed for my birthday.



Rozlewis....my bday is 30 Jan.  I rather TU as scheduled to avoid any issues. If I'm breezing it and doing great, I will push it back a week and go week to week until my hair tells me it's time. Any bday plans? TY for the compliment.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 25, 2012)

divachyk, Merry Christmas! Yeah, I hear ya. Listening to your hair and knowing what it needs is key. I am going to do the same thing as far as playing it by ear. My desire is to go the full 12 weeks but as you stated I will go by the needs of my hair. 

No big birthday plans yet. I will probably spend time with my husband and kids. How about you?


----------



## Guinan (Dec 25, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Compare and contrast - 18 weeks post vs. Freshly Relaxed



You r making me sooo jealous right now!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 25, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Compare and contrast - 18 weeks post vs. Freshly Relaxed



Yesssssssssssss!  Most beautimus!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 25, 2012)

sharifeh - Did you relax last week?


----------



## divachyk (Dec 26, 2012)

Rozlewis said:


> divachyk, Merry Christmas! Yeah, I hear ya. Listening to your hair and knowing what it needs is key. I am going to do the same thing as far as playing it by ear. My desire is to go the full 12 weeks but as you stated I will go by the needs of my hair.
> 
> No big birthday plans yet. I will probably spend time with my husband and kids. How about you?



No big birthday plans over this way either. Chill with dh, have dinner and that's about it. Rozlewis.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 26, 2012)

sunnieb 

no i didnt get a chance 
im shooting for thursday i cant wait , my hair is a  rat's nest, i can't get a comb through it  

your hair looks great!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 26, 2012)

Nix08 baddison hnntrr

How are you ladies enjoying having zero newgrowth?  I love it, but it's kinda annoying at the same time.  I stretch so long now that I get so used to dealing with all my newgrowth.  It's a big adjustment to go back to not having any at all.

I tried a braidout for today, but I didn't really like the results.  I'm thinking of bunning for a few days.  I don't know.  

How are ya'll wearing your newly straightened locks?


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 26, 2012)

sunnieb I know it takes some getting use to....I have been wearing a ponytail and whipping my hair  .... and every couple hours I redo the ponytail because I can


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 26, 2012)

Nix08 -  I'm wearing a ponytail right now!  Every so often I feel the need to whip my head back and forth and let the pony slap the sides of my head!


----------



## baddison (Dec 26, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> @Nix08 @baddison @hnntrr
> 
> How are you ladies enjoying having zero newgrowth? I love it, but it's kinda annoying at the same time. I stretch so long now that I get so used to dealing with all my newgrowth. It's a big adjustment to go back to not having any at all.
> 
> ...


 
sunnieb - Yeah, one of the only drawbacks with the newly relaxed is that "wet cat" look...lol!! Today, I did a cowash, and then back in a bun.  I get a fuller head when I just airdry in a bun.  I'm generally lazy around the holidays anyway.


----------



## baddison (Dec 26, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Hey buds!
> 
> I reset my relaxer countdown app and I have 123 days until my next relaxer! Wowzers! Imma need ya'll!
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


 

LOL...girl, too funny.


----------



## irisak (Dec 26, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Okay chick, let's talk this thing through!!  You know when it comes to touch-ups at the 10-12 week mark, I'm "trigger happy" !! You are the "Queen Stretcher" of the two of us, you're just in a style crunch.  I just ordered me a cute human hair shorty 'do that I hope comes in by Saturday, because I'm going to use it to extend my stretch.  Okay irisak, back away from the relaxer for a minute and let's talk stretch style options: rollersets or rod sets, a high bun with chop sticks, an upside down french braid with a bun on top, you can do a long, side classy phony pony, a new wig (half or full).  You can do cornrows in the front and curls in the back.
> 
> I am no longer a braid person.  My hair has always been thick and I've always sat for about 9 hours and after the last time I got micros, I swore torturing myself ever again.  I'm jealous that your hair is in a "killer growth" phase, that's wonderful chick!  You're going to BSL by your next length check.    As for your sew-ins that last 4 weeks, that's awesome! I know its a lot of work, but you get to really baby your hair but doing it once a month, that's great.  I would do it, but I don't like sew-ins either.  Wigs seem to be the only fake hair I can tolerate.
> 
> When all else fails, before you relax YOUTUBE, YOUTUBE, AND MORE YOUTUBE to find a stretch style you haven't tried yet.  You got this girl, its worth it, hang in there!!



KaramelDiva1978 thanks girl. I backed away from the relaxer lol. I took my braid out because I figured I was doing more harm than good.  I washed and dced last night and my hair was a tangly mess. Turns out I needed to spend time with my baby daddy. ...aphogee two step.  This will hold me over until the weekend and then I'll either do another sew in or flat iron. I'm glad I didn't relax because my hair couldn't have handled the chemicals with the levels of protein depletion I had going on.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 26, 2012)

irisak said:


> KaramelDiva1978 I need you to talk me off the ledge buddy.  I've made it twelve weeks and want to stretch to my birthday in march but at the same time I haven't found a good style to stretch with.  I have tree braids in but after two weeks they are hanging from my head.  It's not the braiders fault but my hair seems to want to keep growing like it's still summer.  I could always take them out soon but then I'd just be back in my ponytail and it's too damn cold for daily cowashing. I'm tired of sew ins and think I just needed to rant for a minute.  I get mad when I realize I wasted so much money on a style my hair won't hold for more then 4 weeks.  I just don't know what to do with this wig of mine.  And I don't feel like my hair will be hot on new years eve if I don't do a tu. Ok rant over. Woosai lol.
> 
> Eta: sew ins are just as frustrating because even though I do them myself I still only get about four weeks before they have to come down.  It's so time consuming.  Ugh!



Gurrrrrrrl...I just finished a similar rant myself. I'm 22 1/2 weeks into my first ever 6-month stretch and you know I'm looking pretty raggedy bout now. I had to have a couple of the ladies talk me off the tu ledge just the other day and I'm back to earth now. Got 3 1/2 weeks to go and I'm headed to the shower right now to cowash with Wen and get back to my Twistout.  Back away from the jar...you can do it!


----------



## hnntrr (Dec 27, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Nix08 baddison hnntrr
> 
> How are you ladies enjoying having zero newgrowth?  I love it, but it's kinda annoying at the same time.  I stretch so long now that I get so used to dealing with all my newgrowth.  It's a big adjustment to go back to not having any at all.
> 
> ...



It's weird. I had new growth for a long time and got used to having new growth and having to go through all these steps. Now its like steps 3-5 are eliminated and everything just goes way faster. So yeah I can see the annoying part. 

But the past few days I tried bantu knots and my ends were super dry so I gotta try some stuff to do some extra moisturizing when I wear it curly. And its been shedding again so I plan on doing a tea/coffee rinse sometime soon. The henna did help a little bit but not as much as Id like. 

I wore it in a bun yesterday when we ran to the store but,
But its been wrapped up the the last day cause I have been at home and had no real reason to take it down.


----------



## missbugg21 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey guys...

I just wanted to take a minute to say goodbye to this thread.  I am officially transitioning (for the 3rd time...lol).  I appreciate all of the fantastic information and support you guys provide here.

Wish me luck on my natural hair journey...

Best,
S


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 27, 2012)

missbugg21 said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> I just wanted to take a minute to say goodbye to this thread.  I am officially transitioning (for the 3rd time...lol).  I appreciate all of the fantastic information and support you guys provide here.
> 
> ...



Good luck on your HHJ.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 27, 2012)

missbugg21 - Good luck and take pics of your journey to natural!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 28, 2012)

I relaxed today. I feel like my hair is lifeless  as soon as I got home I put on some rollers for some volume. 

I'm almost BSL BUT there's a lot of see through ness going on that I need to take care of Smh so the almost BSL won't last for long.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm late closing this thread!  2013 has started.  Here's the new Buddy Thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=17607317#post17607317


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 1, 2013)

Mods, please close this thread.  Thx!

Allandra
pebbles


----------

